# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  Σπασμοί μυών...έχω τρελαθεί!

## LORA17

Παιδιά, άνοιξα αυτό το νέο θέμα γιατί πραγματικά βρίσκομαι σε απόγνωση. Εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες νιώθω σε όλο μου το σώμα σπασμούς των μυών. Όπως καμιά φορά πεταρίζει το βλέφαρο...εγώ το νιώθω αυτό σε όλο το σώμα σε διαφορετικά σημεία. Ταυτόχρονα νιώθω και μία αδυναμία στα πόδια... φοβάμαι μην έχω σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας...έψαξα και είδα ότι είναι και αυτά κάποια από τα συμπτώματα....το έχετε νιώσει εσείς ποτέ αυτό? Φοβάμαι για ακόμη μια φορά να αντιμετωπίσω τους δικούς μου και να τους πω τι νιώθω....πάλι θα μου πουν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου.

----------


## nikos2

, δεν εχεις τιποτα.....και εμενα το βλεφαρο...πριν μερικα χρονια το εκανε αυτο πολυ συχνα. απο το αγχος ειναι :Big Grin:

----------


## mirotas

Μπορεί να σου λείπει κ καμία βιταμίνη ή να πρεπει να πίνεις περισσότερο νερό.
Πχ όταν σε πιάνουν συχνά κραμπες χρειάζεσαι μαγνήσιο.
Κανε μια εξέταση αίματος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

κ μενα με εχει πιασει ενα λουμπαγκο τελευταια κ αναρωτιεμαι απο τι ειναι  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## LORA17

Κάτι πρέπει να κάνω για να ηρεμήσω παιδιά. Χθες το βράδυ δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ, νόμιζα ότι μου κόβεται ο αέρας και με έπιανε ταχυκαρδία. Προσπαθούσα να κοιμηθώ και όταν έκλεινα τα μάτια ένιωθα το κεφάλι μου να κουνιέται, να τρέμει,,,,να δονείται? δεν ξέρω πως να το πω...το σίγουρο είναι ότι φοβάμαι πολύ. Αλλά κάτι πρέπει να κάνω για να μου φύγει αυτή η ιδέα από το μυαλό. Και σήμερα μέχρι τώρα οι μύες μου πεταρίζουν συνέχεια σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος.

----------


## Biskot

Lora17 σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ειδικά αυτή την απαίσια αίσθηση με τον αυχένα σου σαν να μην αντέχει το βάρος του κεφαλιού σου.
Να στέκεσαι απέναντι σε κάποιον η κάτι κ να νιώθεις ότι δονείται ο αυχένας σου και, εσύ να σφίγγεις τούς μύες σου για να κρατήσεις την ισορροπία.
Α επίσης έχω τρέμουλο μυών και την αίσθηση ότι δεν με κρατούν τα πόδια μου,ταχυπαλμίες και εφίδρωση.
Όσο για την σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας το έψαξα και εγώ πριν από λίγους μήνες όταν εκτός αυτών που αναφέρω είχα κ μουδιάσματα στα δάκτυλα του δεξιού μου χεριού.
Η νευρολόγος δεν βρήκε ΣΚΠ τελικά είχα απλά ευθειασμό αυχενικής μοίρας.
Δηλαδή όλο το θέμα είναι ψυχολογικό.
Κάνε βέβαια όλες τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις,τις οποίες κάνουμε όλοι καθώς είναι ποΛύ έντονη η αίσθηση ότι είναι σωματικό το θέμα κ δεν είναι κάτι που προέρχεται από το άγχος.
ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.

----------


## aeolus74

> Μπορεί να σου λείπει κ καμία βιταμίνη ή να πρεπει να πίνεις περισσότερο νερό.
> Πχ όταν σε πιάνουν συχνά κραμπες χρειάζεσαι μαγνήσιο.
> Κανε μια εξέταση αίματος.


Συμφωνώ. Δες τα επίπεδα μαγνησίου

----------


## LORA17

> Lora17 σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα ειδικά αυτή την απαίσια αίσθηση με τον αυχένα σου σαν να μην αντέχει το βάρος του κεφαλιού σου.
> Να στέκεσαι απέναντι σε κάποιον η κάτι κ να νιώθεις ότι δονείται ο αυχένας σου και, εσύ να σφίγγεις τούς μύες σου για να κρατήσεις την ισορροπία.
> Α επίσης έχω τρέμουλο μυών και την αίσθηση ότι δεν με κρατούν τα πόδια μου,ταχυπαλμίες και εφίδρωση.
> Όσο για την σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας το έψαξα και εγώ πριν από λίγους μήνες όταν εκτός αυτών που αναφέρω είχα κ μουδιάσματα στα δάκτυλα του δεξιού μου χεριού.
> Η νευρολόγος δεν βρήκε ΣΚΠ τελικά είχα απλά ευθειασμό αυχενικής μοίρας.
> Δηλαδή όλο το θέμα είναι ψυχολογικό.
> Κάνε βέβαια όλες τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις,τις οποίες κάνουμε όλοι καθώς είναι ποΛύ έντονη η αίσθηση ότι είναι σωματικό το θέμα κ δεν είναι κάτι που προέρχεται από το άγχος.
> ΚΑΛΟ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ.


Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου...τελικά πήγα σε νευρολόγο την Τετάρτη. Με ρώτησε για όλα αυτά που νιώθω και με εξέτασε. Μου είπε ότι μεμονωμένα οι σπασμοί των μυών δεν είναι κάτι και ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι ψυχολογικό. Μου είπε να παίρνω μαγνήσιο, 2 αμπούλεσ κάθε βράδυ. Μου είπε επίσης ότι αν δεν νιώθω καλά και δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου να πάω μια μέρα να μου γράψει ένα ηλεκτρομυογράφημα να κάνω. Αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν χρείαζεται και ότι δεν έχω τίποτα. Φυσικά δεν έχουν σταματήσει οι σπασμοί τους νιώθω συνέχεια. Και εχθές το βράδυ πάλι με το που ξάπλωσα στο κρεβάτι να κοιμηθώ, άρχισε αυτή η δόνηση στο κεφάλι κάτι σαν να με πιέζει μέσα στα αυτιά και πεταγόντουσαν ταυτόχρονα συνέχεια οι μύες μου, δεν μπορούσα να πάρω ανάσα και τελικά σηκωνόμουν με ταχυκαρδία και δυσφορία...Τι είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά? δεν μπορώ άλλο....και τώρα που ξύπνησα τα μαύρα μου τα χάλια έχω..αδυναμία και αίσθηση ότι θα λιποθυμήσω και φόβο.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Ειναι οοολα αυτα που μπαινουν ξαφνικα στη ζωη μας και απ τον φοβο μας,αλλαζει η καθημερινοτητα μας,η σκεψη μας,η ζωη μας ολη!Ξαφνικα,αρχιζουμε και δινουμε μαχη με τα τερατα των ψυχοσωματικων & του φοβου!Αν ομως το βαλουμε κατω,θα αφισουμε ενα υγιης μυαλο να τρελαθει......εμεις μονοι μας το κανουμε!Lora,ειμαστε ολοι εδω για να δινουμε δυναμη ο ενας στον αλλον,δεν εισαι μονη σου!Προσευχομαι για ολους μας,να βγουμε νικητες και να μπορεσουμε να ζησουμε μια ζωη με ποιοτητα,ηρεμια και πανω απ ολα χαρα,αααχχχ αυτη η χαρα!!!!(...που πηγε???)

----------


## LORA17

> Ειναι οοολα αυτα που μπαινουν ξαφνικα στη ζωη μας και απ τον φοβο μας,αλλαζει η καθημερινοτητα μας,η σκεψη μας,η ζωη μας ολη!Ξαφνικα,αρχιζουμε και δινουμε μαχη με τα τερατα των ψυχοσωματικων & του φοβου!Αν ομως το βαλουμε κατω,θα αφισουμε ενα υγιης μυαλο να τρελαθει......εμεις μονοι μας το κανουμε!Lora,ειμαστε ολοι εδω για να δινουμε δυναμη ο ενας στον αλλον,δεν εισαι μονη σου!Προσευχομαι για ολους μας,να βγουμε νικητες και να μπορεσουμε να ζησουμε μια ζωη με ποιοτητα,ηρεμια και πανω απ ολα χαρα,αααχχχ αυτη η χαρα!!!!(...που πηγε???)


Ράνη, σ' ευχαριστώ....αλλά πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω είμαι πολύ χάλια...νομίζω ότι έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό. Πραγματικά πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για να ξεφύγω από αυτόν τον Γολγοθά. Και το INTERNET δεν βοηθάει καθόλου...νιώθω πολύ χάλια όταν μπαίνω και διαβάζω διάφορα συμπτώματα που έχω....ούτε να ξεστομίσω δεν μπορώ αυτό που νομίζω ότι έχω...Δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα απ' ότι έχω, είμαι συνεχώς σε μία απελπισία...κάνω ότι είμαι καλά και χαρούμενη για μη στεναχωρώ τους γύρω μου...θέλω να ξεφύγω απ' όλο αυτό!

----------


## Biskot

> Ράνη, σ' ευχαριστώ....αλλά πραγματικά δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω είμαι πολύ χάλια...νομίζω ότι έχω κάτι πολύ σοβαρό. Πραγματικά πρέπει να κάνω κάτι για να ξεφύγω από αυτόν τον Γολγοθά. Και το INTERNET δεν βοηθάει καθόλου...νιώθω πολύ χάλια όταν μπαίνω και διαβάζω διάφορα συμπτώματα που έχω....ούτε να ξεστομίσω δεν μπορώ αυτό που νομίζω ότι έχω...Δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα απ' ότι έχω, είμαι συνεχώς σε μία απελπισία...κάνω ότι είμαι καλά και χαρούμενη για μη στεναχωρώ τους γύρω μου...θέλω να ξεφύγω απ' όλο αυτό!


Μην προσπαθείς τόσο επίμονα να το διώξεις όσο πιο πολύ δεν το θες τόσο θα επιμένει να έρχεται.
Πρέπει να αποσπάσεις την προσοχή σου με κάτι άλλο,γιατί πιστεύω ότι το μεγαλύτερο λάθος που κάνουμε όλοι είναι ότι το σκεφτόμαστε συνεχώς για να το ''έχουμε σε έλεγχο'' η να το περιορίσουμε. 
Σε έμενα τουλάχιστον ήρθε μια μικρή αλλαγή όταν αποφάσισα πως οκ έχω άγχος εντάξει κάποιες ώρες όμως θα ξεχαστώ.
Αποτέλεσμα αυτού είναι ότι δεν περνάω άσχημα όλη μέρα.
Δοκίμασέ το μπορεί να βοηθήσει.

----------


## ΡΑΝΗ

Καλη μου Lora,το μυαλο επηρεαζει 100% το νευρικο συστημα.Κι'εγω(οχι για μηνες αλλα για χρονια)βασανιζομαι απο ψυχοσωματικα & ειδικα στην καρδια,καθε μερα(οποτε καταλαβαινεις ποσο βασανο ειναι!)αλλα δεν το βαζω κατω.....προσπαθω να βοηθησω τον εαυτο μου,γιατι ξερω δυο πραγματα(βασικα),1)ολα ειναι αιτια του φοβου και του μυαλου,2)αν δεν βοηθησω εγω τον εαυτο μου,ΚΑΝΕΙΣ δεν μπορει να το κανει για'μενα,κανεις!Μια διεξοδος για εμενα,και μια ηρεμιστικη "ενεση" ειναι ο διαλογισμος.Στην αρχη διαβασα βιβλια,γιατι δεν γνωριζα τιποτα γι'αυτον,και σιγα σιγα και με εξασκηση,ειδα οτι εχει την ικανοτητα να με ηρεμει!Τι πιο ομορφο & ανακουφιστικο απο ηρεμια,για εμας τους φοβικους??Κανε υπομονη,υπαρχουν ανθρωποι που τα περνανε ολα αυτα για χρονια,και δεν το βαζουν κατω,αυτοι ειναι οι μαχητες και μην ξεχναμε οτι υπαρχουν και χειροτερα(οπως εκεινοι που παλευουν με σοβαρες αρρωστιες και υποφερουν!)Ας μας δινει δυναμη Ο Θεος,να συνεχιζουμε!

----------


## stefamw

Προσφατα ειχα αρρυθμιες και μυικους σπασμους και με 200mg (73% της συνιστωμενης ημερισιας παροχης) ανθρακικο μαγνησιο οι σπασμοι και οι αρρυθμιες υποχωρησαν σε μερικες μερες. Το κιτρικο μαγνησιο απορροφαται σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο αλλα εχει και υπακτικη δραση. Αν ομως εχεις προβλημα με τα νεφρα, πρεπει να προσεχεις πολυ με το μαγνησιο.

----------


## LORA17

> Προσφατα ειχα αρρυθμιες και μυικους σπασμους και με 200mg (73% της συνιστωμενης ημερισιας παροχης) ανθρακικο μαγνησιο οι σπασμοι και οι αρρυθμιες υποχωρησαν σε μερικες μερες. Το κιτρικο μαγνησιο απορροφαται σε μεγαλυτερο βαθμο αλλα εχει και υπακτικη δραση. Αν ομως εχεις προβλημα με τα νεφρα, πρεπει να προσεχεις πολυ με το μαγνησιο.


stefamw, τι ακριβώς μυικούς σπασμούσ είχεσ? ήταν σε όλο τα σώμα? ένιωθεσ να πεταρίζει ο μύς? και γω παίρνω μαγνήσιο 4 μέρεσ τωρα...αλλά τίποτε ακόμα...φοβάμαι πολύ βρε παιδία...σήμερα πάλι ξύπνησα με τρέμουλο ότι κάτι θα έχω. Σε παρακλαώ όταν δεισ το μήνυμα...απάντησέ μου!

----------


## stefamw

Lora ειχα τικ στο προσωπο, δηλαδη να συσπαται ο μυς στα χειλια κ.ο.κ ... Καποια πεταρισματα στον δελτοειδη μυ και αλλα. Επαιρνα ομως μαγνησιο κυριως για τις καρδιακες αρρυθμιες που μπορει να εφταναν και 200 σε μια μερα. Αν δεν εχεις αρρυθμιες, μην ανησυχεις. Εχω παει κριση πανικου με 150 χτυπους το λεπτο, μαζι με αρρυθμιες ταυτοχρονα εκει θα τα δεις ολα. 
Σε 7 μερες ημουν πολυ καλυτερα. Ποσα mg μαγνησιο παιρνεις ? Αν παιρνεις το γνωστο της Power Health μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και 2 ταμπλετες, δηλαδη 440mg. Μαγνησιο πανω απο την συνιστωμενη ημερισια δοση μπορει να σου προκαλεσει διαρροια.
Αν σε 1-2 εβδομαδες δεν δεις αποτελεσματα, τοτε μαλλον θα χρειαστει να δεις νευρολογο. Μπορει να οφειλεται και απο το αγχος.
Σε περιοδους τρελου αγχους εκτος του οτι ειχα μουδιασματα στο προσωπο ειχα σπασμους σε αρκετους μυς σε ολο το σωμα.

----------


## LORA17

> Lora ειχα τικ στο προσωπο, δηλαδη να συσπαται ο μυς στα χειλια κ.ο.κ ... Καποια πεταρισματα στον δελτοειδη μυ και αλλα. Επαιρνα ομως μαγνησιο κυριως για τις καρδιακες αρρυθμιες που μπορει να εφταναν και 200 σε μια μερα. Αν δεν εχεις αρρυθμιες, μην ανησυχεις. Εχω παει κριση πανικου με 150 χτυπους το λεπτο, μαζι με αρρυθμιες ταυτοχρονα εκει θα τα δεις ολα. 
> Σε 7 μερες ημουν πολυ καλυτερα. Ποσα mg μαγνησιο παιρνεις ? Αν παιρνεις το γνωστο της Power Health μπορεις να δοκιμασεις και 2 ταμπλετες, δηλαδη 440mg. Μαγνησιο πανω απο την συνιστωμενη ημερισια δοση μπορει να σου προκαλεσει διαρροια.
> Αν σε 1-2 εβδομαδες δεν δεις αποτελεσματα, τοτε μαλλον θα χρειαστει να δεις νευρολογο. Μπορει να οφειλεται και απο το αγχος.
> Σε περιοδους τρελου αγχους εκτος του οτι ειχα μουδιασματα στο προσωπο ειχα σπασμους σε αρκετους μυς σε ολο το σωμα.


Παίρνω 2 αμπούλες μαγνησίου πόσιμες κάθε βράδυ. Η κατάσταση δεν έχει αλλάξει. Έχω σπασμούς μυών σε όλο το σώμα και συνέχεια. Σήμερα είχα έντονα στην αριστερή ωμοπλάτη στο μηρό και στο γλουτό. Γενικά όμως συμβαίνει παντού. Αρρυθμίες δεν έχω....όλως περιέργως....απλά αυτές οι συσπάσεις με έχουν τρομάξει πολύ. Σήμερα επίσης στο δεξί μου χέρι, στον αντίχειρα και τον δείκτη νιώθω ένεν πόνο που έρχεται και φεύγει σαν αυτόν τενοντίτιδας. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω φοβηθεί πολύ γιατί έχω ψάξει στο internet για τα συμπτώματα αυτά. Πήγα δε νευρολόγο και μου είπε ότι οι σπασμοί αυτοί από μόνοι τους δεν είναι σύμπτωμα για κάτι. Δεν έκανα όμως ηλεκτρομυιγραφημα. Μου φαίνεται ότι από Τρίτη θα πάω να κάνω. Δεν αντέχω στην ιδέα ότι κάτι έχω. Πραγματικά αν και αυτό δεν είναι κάτι και είναι απλά ψυχοσωματικό...θα πρέπει να κάνω κάτι δραστικό για να τα ξεπεράσω. Θέλω πίσω τον παλιό μου εαυτό..Μακάρι όμως να μην έχω τίποτα. Τρελαίνομαι στην ιδέα.

----------


## stefamw

Ναι καλα θα ειναι να το κανεις. Ακομα και γιατροι να ειμασταν, διαγνωση μεσω internet δεν γινεται  :Frown:

----------


## LORA17

> Ναι καλα θα ειναι να το κανεις. Ακομα και γιατροι να ειμασταν, διαγνωση μεσω internet δεν γινεται


Θα προσπαθήσω να το ξεχάσω για μία εβδομάδα και αν δεν μου περάσουν την άλλη Δευτέρα θα πάω στον νευρολόγο να μου γράψει το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα. Η κατάσταση είναι απελπιστική. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω...πετάγονται συνέχεια οι μύες μου. Μόνο στο πρόσωπο δεν έχω πεταρίσματα...καθώς επίσης σήμερα σηκώθηκα με μουδιασμένα άκρα. Επίσης νιώθω συνέχεια ότι πάνε να μουδιάσουνε τα χέρια μου και τα πόδια μου αλλά τελικά δεν μουδιάζουν. Προσπαθώ να απασχολώ τον εαυτό μου με άλλα πράγματα... αλλά δεν γίνεται! επανέρχονται συνέχεια ακόμα και όταν ξυπνάω το πρωί....

----------


## Stavros

> Θα προσπαθήσω να το ξεχάσω για μία εβδομάδα και αν δεν μου περάσουν την άλλη Δευτέρα θα πάω στον νευρολόγο να μου γράψει το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα. Η κατάσταση είναι απελπιστική. Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω...πετάγονται συνέχεια οι μύες μου. Μόνο στο πρόσωπο δεν έχω πεταρίσματα...καθώς επίσης σήμερα σηκώθηκα με μουδιασμένα άκρα. Επίσης νιώθω συνέχεια ότι πάνε να μουδιάσουνε τα χέρια μου και τα πόδια μου αλλά τελικά δεν μουδιάζουν. Προσπαθώ να απασχολώ τον εαυτό μου με άλλα πράγματα... αλλά δεν γίνεται! επανέρχονται συνέχεια ακόμα και όταν ξυπνάω το πρωί....



Λόρα καλησπέρα!Εγώ εδώ και 1 μήνα έχω θέμα με τους μύες και πεταρίζει το αριστερό μου μάτι...
Σε όλο το σώμα νιώθω τσιμπήματα.Επίσης έχω μυικό πόνο στον αυχένα ο οποίος μου είπε ο φυσιοθεραπευτής πως είναι ψυχοσωματικός καθώς το άγχος δεν αφήνει τους μύες να ησυχάσουν.
Είναι αυτό που λέμε ''σύσπαση των μυών''.Θα δοκιμάσω το μυοχαλαρωτικό ''Norgesic'' για κανα μήνα να δω....
Εγώ έχω παρελθόν σε ψυχοσωματικές εκδηλώσεις και κάπου τις έχω αποδεκτεί...

----------


## LORA17

Καλησπέρα Σταύρο, εγώ τελικά πήγα και έκανα ηλεκτρομυογράφημα. Βγήκε φυσιολογικό. Καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια δεν παρατήρησε η νευρολόγος καμία δεσμίδωση ( σύσπαση). Βέβαια εγώ τις έχω συνέχεια ακόμα και τώρα που γράφω. Μου έλεγε καθ' όλη τη διάρκεια ότι όλα είναι καλά και ότι δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με μυοπάθεια ή με το περιφερικό νευρικό σύστημα. Μου είπε βέβαια ότι άμα συνεχίσουν για καιρό να το ξανακάνω μετά από 3 μήνες. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτό που μου είπε δεν με καθησύχασε.... Στον νευρολόγο δεν το πήγα για να του το δείξω γιατί είναι φυσιολογικό. Αν όμως μου συνεχίσουν θα ξαναπάω. 
Το μάτι σου εσένα πεταρίζει συνέχεια?? Εγώ σήμερα και εχθές άρχισα να νιώθω και κάτι στο μάτι. Πάντως στους μυες τα πεταρίσματα δεν σταματάνε. Παίρνω και μαγνήσιο...αλλά τίποτα. Βέβαια νευρολόγος μου είπε να το πάρω για 2 μήνες.
Σ' ευχαριστώ που μου έστειλες...νιώθεις λίγη ανακούφιση όταν βλέπεις ότι συμβαίνει κάτι παρόμοιο και σε άλλους και δεν είναι τίποτα.

----------


## amstaff

Καλησπέρα LORA17..

Με την ανάγνωση του πρώτου σου ποστ κ μόνο, ήταν σαν να βλέπω τον εαυτό μου να μιλάει.
Νοέμβριος του 2013, αποφασίζω να...χαζοψάξω για λίγο στο ιντερνετ ωσπου τυχαία πέφτω στη συνέντυξη μιας γυναικας για το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει με την ΣΚΠ. Αυτό ήταν, η ζωή μου έγινε κόλαση. Με το που τελέιωσε το βίντεο άρχισαν οι σπασμοί σε όλους μου τους μυς. Το βλέφαρο μου να πεταρίζει συνεχώς, να νιώθω εσωτερική τρεμούλα κ τρέμουλο στα άκρα εκείνο το βράδυ. Κοιμήθηκα, το ξέχασα. Όχι όμως και το υποσυνείδητό μου. Καθημερινώς σπασμοί. Στο βλέφαρο, στα μπούτια, στο χείλος, στα χέρια. Τρόμαζα. Ωσπου ξαναέψαξα στο ιντερνετ αυτή τη φορά googlaροντας τα συμπτώματα και πρώτο πρώτο αποτέλεσμα αναζήτησης η ΣΚΠ. Και ξανά τα ίδια.Μίλησα στους γονείς μου κ μου είπαν ότι είχα επηρεαστεί και είχα σωματοποιήσει αυτό που είχα ακούσει. Με έκαναν να ξεχαστώ λες κ ήμουν τρελλή (έτσι το βλεπα τουλάχιστον) μα οι σπασμοί εκεί, να επιμένουν. Οδηγούσα με τη μουσική στο διαπασόν για να ξεχνιέμαι κ το μάτι μ κολλημενο στον καθρεφτη του αυτοκινητου να βλ΄πει το βλεφαρο μου να συσπαται. Για τετοιο βαθμο σου μιλαω. Μη στα πολυλογώ, κατέληξα σε νευρολογο ο οποίος μετα απο εξονυχιστική, ομολογώ, εξεταση, εβαλε τα γελια. Μου ειπε να ηηρεμησω και να διωξω το αγχος.τα κλασικα δλδ,εφυγα κ ενιωθα σαν να μην ειχα κανει τπτ. Τα συμπτωματα να χειροτερευουν ωσπου κατεληξα να ειμαι με κρισεις πανικου 3 φορες την εβδομαδα και το βλεφαρο να χοροπηδαει ακαθεκτο. ΑΠλά, μεχρι μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου εκανα.Ολα καθαρα, ηρεμησα κ τελος ολα εκτος απο τις πολυ σπανιες ευτυχως κρισεις πανικου. 
Που θελω να καταλήξω?
Μη βαζεις τον εαυτο σου σε αυτη τη διαδικασια. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βγεις απο αυτη. Σκεψου θετικα. Δεν εχεις τιποτα. Κανεις δεν πεθανε απο ενα πεταρισμα στο βλεφαρο στην τελικη. Σκεψου οτι θα το νικησεις εσυ και θα το κανεις να φυγει. Την ωρα που σε αγχωνει, βαλε μουσικη, χορεψε, παρε τηλ καποιον να συζητησεις. Δεν ειναι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.

----------


## LORA17

Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που μου έγραψες! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι χάλια. Η κατάσταση είναι απελπιστική ακόμα και που έκανα το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα δεν έχω ησυχάσει. Νιώθω αυτούς τους σπασμούς παντού! Στα μπούτια, στους γλουτούς, στις γάμπες, στην πλάτη, στα μπράτσα , στα χέρια...και συνέχεια! Σήμερα το πρωί κατέβηκα πήρα στο Μετρό για μια δουλεία που είχα στον κέντρο....και δεν σταμάτησα να τα νιώθω. Το αποκορύφωμα είναι ότι φτάνοντας στο γραφείο, ένιωσα ότι με ζαλίζουν τα μάτια μου ο τρόπος που εστιάζω όταν κοιτάω, εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω, με έπιασε ταχυκαρδία, ζάλη... και όλα τα γνωστά. Λογικά ήταν μια κρίση πανικού. Το ίδιο ακριβώς συναίσθημα ένιωσα και την περασμένη Τετάρτη...ξαφνικά χωρίς λόγο. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω (λογικά σίγουρα) έχω αγχωθεί τόσο πολύ με αυτό το θέμα των σπασμών και επειδή κάθε μέρα επί συνεχούς βάσεως σκέφτομαι ότι έχω μάλλον ΣΚΠ, όλο αυτό τώρα μου έχει επαναφέρει και τις κρίσεις πανικού τις οποίες και είχα ξεχάσει. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου.... γιατί έκατσα και έψαξα στο INTERNET και τώρα εγκλωβίστηκα στις σκέψεις!! Ο αδερφός μου - που είναι ειδικευόμενος γιατρός- μου είπε ότι είναι ψυχολογικό, διότι ξέρει ότι είναι αγχώδης άνθρωπος κλπ.... αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά μου λέει κάνε μια μαγνητική εγκεφάλου....για να ηρεμήσεις! Φοβάμαι πολύ να μπώ σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, θέλω να το αποφύγω και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Από την άλλη, μήπως και εσύ τελικά ηρέμησες επειδή έκανες την μαγνητική αυτή?? Μήπως τελικά πρέπει να την κάνω??

----------


## amstaff

> Σ' ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ που μου έγραψες! Η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι χάλια. Η κατάσταση είναι απελπιστική ακόμα και που έκανα το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα δεν έχω ησυχάσει. Νιώθω αυτούς τους σπασμούς παντού! Στα μπούτια, στους γλουτούς, στις γάμπες, στην πλάτη, στα μπράτσα , στα χέρια...και συνέχεια! Σήμερα το πρωί κατέβηκα πήρα στο Μετρό για μια δουλεία που είχα στον κέντρο....και δεν σταμάτησα να τα νιώθω. Το αποκορύφωμα είναι ότι φτάνοντας στο γραφείο, ένιωσα ότι με ζαλίζουν τα μάτια μου ο τρόπος που εστιάζω όταν κοιτάω, εκείνη τη στιγμή δεν μπορούσα να αναπνεύσω, με έπιασε ταχυκαρδία, ζάλη... και όλα τα γνωστά. Λογικά ήταν μια κρίση πανικού. Το ίδιο ακριβώς συναίσθημα ένιωσα και την περασμένη Τετάρτη...ξαφνικά χωρίς λόγο. Απ' ότι καταλαβαίνω (λογικά σίγουρα) έχω αγχωθεί τόσο πολύ με αυτό το θέμα των σπασμών και επειδή κάθε μέρα επί συνεχούς βάσεως σκέφτομαι ότι έχω μάλλον ΣΚΠ, όλο αυτό τώρα μου έχει επαναφέρει και τις κρίσεις πανικού τις οποίες και είχα ξεχάσει. Το θέμα είναι όμως ότι δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου.... γιατί έκατσα και έψαξα στο INTERNET και τώρα εγκλωβίστηκα στις σκέψεις!! Ο αδερφός μου - που είναι ειδικευόμενος γιατρός- μου είπε ότι είναι ψυχολογικό, διότι ξέρει ότι είναι αγχώδης άνθρωπος κλπ.... αλλά παρ' όλα αυτά μου λέει κάνε μια μαγνητική εγκεφάλου....για να ηρεμήσεις! Φοβάμαι πολύ να μπώ σε αυτή τη διαδικασία, θέλω να το αποφύγω και δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω. Από την άλλη, μήπως και εσύ τελικά ηρέμησες επειδή έκανες την μαγνητική αυτή?? Μήπως τελικά πρέπει να την κάνω??



Ναι, κάνε....Αν αυτό είναι που θες μέσα σου για να ηρεμήσεις, κάνε.... Εγώ πήγα, την έκανα, περίμενα μια ολόκληρη εφιαλτική εβδομάδα να βγουν τα αποτελέσματα και όλα καλά.Με το που πάρεις τα αποτελέσματα θα ηρεμήσεις,πρώτα ψυχικά και μετά σταδιακά θα φύγουν οι κράμπες κτλ....Ξέρω πως νιώθεις στο 100%...Όλα είναι καλά...αυτό να σκέφτεσαι....

----------


## LORA17

Πραγματικά παιδιά σήμερα... είμαι χάλια!
Η κατάσταση έχει ξεφύγει τελείως!
Δεν μπορώ να εστιάσω καλά όταν κοιτάω, ζαλίζομαι όταν κινώ το βλέμα μου....η ψυχολογία μου είναι άστα να πάνε.....οι συσπάσεις στους μύες δεν λένε να σταματήσουν! Έχω πραγματικά πανικοβληθεί! Είμαι πλέον πεπεισμένη ότι κάτι σοβαρό έχω.... δεν μπορεί εμένα να μου συμβαίνουν όλα αυτά! Έχω πραγματικά τρελαθεί....το κόβω να πηγαίνω στα επείγοντα σήμερα. Δεν είμαι καλά! Φοβάμαι πολύ!

----------


## amstaff

Πηγαινε για μια μαγνητικη....Δε θα τρελαθεις κιολας.....Αν αυτο ειναι που θ σε ησυχασει...καντο...βοηθησε τον εαυτο σου..

----------


## LORA17

Τελικά θα πάω αύριο να κάνω μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και αυχενική....πήγα στον νευρολόγο πάλι...και μου είπε θα σου γράψω να κάνεις αυτές τις εξετάσεις για να σου φύγει η ιδέα. Μακάρι να μην είναι κάτι...είναι πολύ ψυχοφθόρο και άσχημο..αλλά τελικά αναγκάζεσαι να φτάσεις σε αυτές τις επιλογές..Μακάρι να μην είναι τίποτα!

----------


## amstaff

Τιποτα δεν ειναι κοριτσαραααα!!!ολα καλα!!περιμενουμε να μας το πεις κ εσυ!

----------


## LORA17

> Τιποτα δεν ειναι κοριτσαραααα!!!ολα καλα!!περιμενουμε να μας το πεις κ εσυ!


την έκανα την μαγνητική.....πωπω τι ήταν αυτό? πως άντεξα εκεί μέσα δεν ξέρω....σκεφτόμουν τουλάχιστον ότι μετά θα ξέρω τελικά αν έχω κάτι...σήμερα μετά της 6 τα αποτελέσματα. ρώτησα τον ακτινολόγο-γιατρό αν είδε κάτι και μου είπε στο 70% που μπόρεσε να δει εκείνη την ώρα δεν ήταν κάτι....μακάρι ρε παιδιά... για να ηρεμήσω....σας ευχαριτώ για τη υποστήριξη...

----------


## LORA17

Πήρα τε αποτελέσματα εχθές. Όλα καλά τελικά και ευτυχώς...τώρα προσπαθώ να ηρεμήσω και βάλω τις σκέψεις μου σε μια τάξη. Μακάρι να καταφέρω να ελέγξω το άγχος μου...και να βοηθήσω τον εαυτό μου να μην ξαναπεράσει τις ίδιες διαδικασίες. Πρέπει να προσπαθήσω να συμφιλιωθώ με τον ευατό μου και τους φόβους μου και να μην τα μεγαλοποιώ όλα. Ευχαριτώ όλους για την υποστήριξη...και τις συμβουλές...

----------


## amstaff

Είδεςςςς???Ολα καλααα!!!Ετσι κ εγω....ηθελα να το δω!!!!Τωρα ηρεμησε, και ολα καλα οπως ειπαμε!!!Συγχαρητηρια κοριτσαρα, παντα υγιής!

----------


## LORA17

Σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ! Πραγματικά με βοήθησες αρκετά!! Τέλος με τις εξετάσεις! :Smile:  Να είσαι πάντα καλά!

----------


## psycology

Τι χαρα εχω οταν ακουω οτι κοσμος με τα ιδια θεματα με εμενα παιρνει τις απαντησεις του και ηρεμει. Σαν να συμβαινει σε εμενα.. Μπραβο κοριτσι. Παντα σιδερενια. Και αν ποτε σου ξανατυχει κατι παρομοιο, μπες εδω, διαβασε τα θεματα μας και χαλαρωσε!

----------


## LORA17

Αχ.....δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο έχω ηρεμήσει.... ένιωθα ότι δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο....είχα απελπιστεί! Ευτυχώς όμως όλα καλά.... Πρέπει να διαχειριστώ το άγχος μου... να βρώ τρόπο να το ελέγχω γιατί κάθε φορά εμφανίζεται με διαφορετικούς τρόπους! Πραγματικά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμπαράσταση!

----------


## μυσπ

ειναι ψυχολογικο η σωματικο κανε ενα τσεκ απ κ ετσι κ ειναι ολα φυσιολιογικα απευθυνσου σε ψυχολογο προφανως οφειλεται σε ακραιο αγχος ειτε για το να μην αρρωστησεις ειτε για διαφορετικα θεματα της καθημερινοτητας σου,η παρεα με οικεια σου προσωπα κ η δραστηριοτητα ειναι το παν για να εκτονωνεσαι κ να αφαιρειτε το μυαλο σου απο αυτο το ζητημα θελει τρομερη προσπαθεια αλλα θα τα καταφερεις!

----------


## psycology

Τι τσεκ απ να κανει ρε μυσπ? Εχει παει σε 200 γιατρους η κοπελα. Διαβαζεται τα θεματα ή σχολιαζεται ετσι αβερτα οπου βρειτε?

----------


## akissv7

> Αχ.....δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο έχω ηρεμήσει.... ένιωθα ότι δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο....είχα απελπιστεί! Ευτυχώς όμως όλα καλά.... Πρέπει να διαχειριστώ το άγχος μου... να βρώ τρόπο να το ελέγχω γιατί κάθε φορά εμφανίζεται με διαφορετικούς τρόπους! Πραγματικά σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την συμπαράσταση!


Γεια σου Lora έχω τα ίδια συμπτώματα με εσένα εδώ και 5 μηνες σπασμοί σε όλο το σώμα, στο βλέφαρο και καμια φορά στο πρόσωπο. Πήγα και εκανα μια εξέταση αίματος και ηταν όλα φυσιολογικά, φοβάμαι να το ψαξω περισσότερο, αλλά ανακουφιστηκα όταν ριπές πως ο νευρολόγος σου είπε πως δεν είναι τίποτα αυτοι οι σπασμοί. Ειπές πως μετα την τελευταια εξέταση που έκανες ηρεμησες, σταμάτησαν τελικά οι σπασμοί; Και τι εξετάσεις σου έκανε ο νευρολόγος όταν σου είπε πως δεν είναι τίποτα το ανυσηχητικο; Αν μπορείς απάντησε ευχαριστώ

----------


## LORA17

Όταν πήγα στον νευρολόγο την πρώτη φορά μου έκανε κάποιες ασκήσεις για να δει αν μπορώ να τις εκτελέσω. Με έβαλε να κάνω κουτσό να σφίγγω χέρια και πόδια είδε τα αντανακλαστικά μου κλπ. Με ρώτησε κάποια βασικά πράγματα. Δηλαδή αν έχω διπλωπία, συχνοουρία κλπ. Έπειτα από αυτό επειδή εγώ δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω, έκανα ένα ηλεκτρομυογράφημα. Όλα ήταν καλά. Και μετά από αυτό, έκανα με μια μαγνητική.....για να ηρεμήσω. Μου έδωσε επίσης και μαγνήσιο, αμπούλες, οι οποίες μπορώ να πώ ότι μετά από δύο μήνες με ηρέμησαν. Αυτό όμως που με βοήθησε ήταν ότι έκανα την μαγνητική....είδα ότι δεν είναι κάτι και ηρέμησα. Μή φοβάσαι και μην αγχώνεσαι. Αν Όμως δεν μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις. κάνε ότι εξετάσεις νομίζεις ότι θα σε ηρεμήσουν να τελειώνεις!! ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΊΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ. ότι θες με ρωτάς...εννοειται!

----------


## akissv7

> Όταν πήγα στον νευρολόγο την πρώτη φορά μου έκανε κάποιες ασκήσεις για να δει αν μπορώ να τις εκτελέσω. Με έβαλε να κάνω κουτσό να σφίγγω χέρια και πόδια είδε τα αντανακλαστικά μου κλπ. Με ρώτησε κάποια βασικά πράγματα. Δηλαδή αν έχω διπλωπία, συχνοουρία κλπ. Έπειτα από αυτό επειδή εγώ δεν μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω, έκανα ένα ηλεκτρομυογράφημα. Όλα ήταν καλά. Και μετά από αυτό, έκανα με μια μαγνητική.....για να ηρεμήσω. Μου έδωσε επίσης και μαγνήσιο, αμπούλες, οι οποίες μπορώ να πώ ότι μετά από δύο μήνες με ηρέμησαν. Αυτό όμως που με βοήθησε ήταν ότι έκανα την μαγνητική....είδα ότι δεν είναι κάτι και ηρέμησα. Μή φοβάσαι και μην αγχώνεσαι. Αν Όμως δεν μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις. κάνε ότι εξετάσεις νομίζεις ότι θα σε ηρεμήσουν να τελειώνεις!! ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΊΝΩ ΑΠΟΛΥΤΑ. ότι θες με ρωτάς...εννοειται!


Σε ευχαριστώ ! Δηλαδή οι σπασμοί σου σταμάτησαν μετα τη μαγνητική ή δυο μηνες μετα με τις αμπουλες γιατί τις έχω αρχίσει και εγώ εδώ και 3 εβδομαδες περίπου αλλά δεν βλέπω βελτίωση, αν και η αμπουλες είναι για 3 μηνες. Τώρα νιώθεις καλυτερα σταμάτησαν οι σπασμοί ;

----------


## madiwasp

Καλησπερα σας..ειμαι καινουρια στην παρεα και θα ηθελα κ εγω τη συμβουλη σας..ειμαι 23 χρονων και τους τελευταιους 5 μηνες εχω παρουσιασει διαφορα θεματα υγειας...αρχικα ειχα βγαλει κατι στη γλωσσα μου το οποιο δεν υποχωρουσε με τιποτα ..τελικα εκανα βιοψια και ηταν λειχηνοειδης αντιδραση..μεχρι να μαθω ομως τι ηταν πεθαινα καθε μερα γιατι ειχα διαβασει για καρκινους κλπ..επειτα παρουσιασα εντονες σουβλιες-σφιξιματα σε διαφορα σημεια του κεφαλιου..ιδιως στη δεξια μερια..και τις τελευταιες 10 μερες εχω πεταρισματα σε ολοωτο σωμα και το προσωπο και στα ματια..κλασικα μπηκα κ εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και υπεστην ψυχρολουσια καθως με παρεπεμπε σε σκληρυνση κατα πλακας...πηγα σε νευρολογο πριν ξεκινησουν τα πεταρισματα..βασικα για τις σουβλιες στο κεφαλι..με βρηκε μια χαρα..κ μου εδωσε αγχολυτικα τα οποια δεν τα πηρα..εχω μπει σε ενα τρυπακι μεγαλης φοβιας..σκεφτομαι τη μαγνητικη..θα εκτιμουσα τη συμβουλη σας..

----------


## LORA17

οι σπασμοί σταμάτησαν μετά από 3 μέρες αφ' ότου έκανα την μαγνητική.
Βέβαια ακόμη και τώρα κάποιες φορές τα νιώθω, αλλά σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα!
υπομονή!

----------


## LORA17

> Καλησπερα σας..ειμαι καινουρια στην παρεα και θα ηθελα κ εγω τη συμβουλη σας..ειμαι 23 χρονων και τους τελευταιους 5 μηνες εχω παρουσιασει διαφορα θεματα υγειας...αρχικα ειχα βγαλει κατι στη γλωσσα μου το οποιο δεν υποχωρουσε με τιποτα ..τελικα εκανα βιοψια και ηταν λειχηνοειδης αντιδραση..μεχρι να μαθω ομως τι ηταν πεθαινα καθε μερα γιατι ειχα διαβασει για καρκινους κλπ..επειτα παρουσιασα εντονες σουβλιες-σφιξιματα σε διαφορα σημεια του κεφαλιου..ιδιως στη δεξια μερια..και τις τελευταιες 10 μερες εχω πεταρισματα σε ολοωτο σωμα και το προσωπο και στα ματια..κλασικα μπηκα κ εψαξα στο ιντερνετ και υπεστην ψυχρολουσια καθως με παρεπεμπε σε σκληρυνση κατα πλακας...πηγα σε νευρολογο πριν ξεκινησουν τα πεταρισματα..βασικα για τις σουβλιες στο κεφαλι..με βρηκε μια χαρα..κ μου εδωσε αγχολυτικα τα οποια δεν τα πηρα..εχω μπει σε ενα τρυπακι μεγαλης φοβιας..σκεφτομαι τη μαγνητικη..θα εκτιμουσα τη συμβουλη σας..



Η γνώμη μου είναι, ότι αν δεν σου περνάνε πρέπει να κάνεις την μαγνητική για να ηρεμήσεις! Αυτό είναι το τελευταίο που μπορείς να κάνεις και το πιο αποτελεσματικό!

----------


## akissv7

> οι σπασμοί σταμάτησαν μετά από 3 μέρες αφ' ότου έκανα την μαγνητική.
> Βέβαια ακόμη και τώρα κάποιες φορές τα νιώθω, αλλά σε φυσιολογικά επίπεδα!
> υπομονή!


Την μαγνητική στην πρότεινε ο γιατρός ή ζητησες να την κανεις εσύ για να ηρεμισεις ;
Και μια τελευταια ερώτηση ποσο καιρό είχες σπασμούς και σε ποια σημεία του σώματος; Σε ευχαριστώ !  :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

θέλω να κάνω μαγνητική αλλά ταυτόχρονα φοβαμαι για να είμαι ειλικρινής..

----------


## madiwasp

να σημειωσω οτι αυτοί οι σπασμοί παρουσιάζονται παντου...μάτι..πρόχωπο...σε όλο τω σώμα...χέρια..πόδια...παντου!

----------


## akissv7

Εχεις στη πλάτη και στην κοιλια ;

----------


## madiwasp

nai...pantou!!

----------


## LORA17

Την Μαγνητικη μου ειπε να την κανω ο γιατρος. Την εκανα και ηρεμησα. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι αν βαλεις κατι στο μυαλο σου δύσκολα μπορει να φυγει.........ειχα σπασμους παντου....σε ολα το σωμα!ακομα και στην κοιλιά...στους γλουτους...στις γαμπες...στα μπρατσα...στο προσωπο.....στα δαχτυλαα....παντου και συνεχεια και ασταματητα!μερα-νυχτα-24 ώρες το 24ωρο!

----------


## madiwasp

akrivws to idio me sena exw kai egw lora...

----------


## madiwasp

telika psuxoswmatiko htan auto? giati egw exw paei kai se nevrologo kai se pathologo kai mou eipan oti einai psyxoswmatiko..opote lew na min to psaksw allo..

----------


## madiwasp

Lora poso sou krathsan esena autes oi syspaseis? egw ta exw 1 mhna sxedon kai den pernane me tipota..an mporeis apantise mou..

----------


## LORA17

> Lora poso sou krathsan esena autes oi syspaseis? egw ta exw 1 mhna sxedon kai den pernane me tipota..an mporeis apantise mou..


Είχα αυτές τις συσπάσεις 2μιση μήνες περίπου συνέχεια! Όμως, ακόμα και τώρα που μιλάμε δεν μου έχουν σταματήσει τελείως! Μέσα στη μέρα, κάτι νιώθω αλλά όχι σε τέτοιο βαθμό!
Μην αγχώνεσαι! Αν μπορέσεις να το παλέψεις χωρίς να κάνεις άλλες εξετάσεις, είναι το καλύτερο!
Απλά εγώ... είχα τρομοκρατηθεί πολύ γιατί εψαχνα μανιωδώς στο νετ και μου είχε γίνει έμμονη ιδέα! Είχε καταστραφεί η καθημερινότητά μου!

----------


## madiwasp

to idio kai h diki mou Lora...akoma kai gia plagia amuatrofiki sklirinsi fovamai...doksa tw ThEO adynamia den niwthw...mono syspaseis...pantou...xeria, daktyla, mirous, laimo ,auxena, gonata pelmata...sta matia...sta xeili.. pantou!!! exw tromokratithei kai olo auto ofeiletai sto oti kai egw epsaxna sto net..o nevrologos apekleise kathe tetoiou eidous astheneia afou me eksetase kai mou eipe oti einai katharo egxos...mou edwse kati agxolitika kai mou eipe oti me auta tha mou stamatisoun oi syspaseis..shmera ta ksekinisa...elpizw na stamatisei edw olo auto pou pernaw..se euxaristw!

----------


## madiwasp

6η μέρα σήμερα που παίρνω τα αγχολυτικά αλλά τίποτα...ελάχιστη διαφορά..ο νευρολόγος μου είχε πει ότι με αυτά θα μου σταματούσαν τελείως οι μυικές συσπάσεις αλλά τίποτα ακόμη...ανησυχώ πολύ..

----------


## madiwasp

Πηγα στο νευρολόγο πάλι χθες και του είπα οτι ακόμη και με τα αγχολυτικά δεν μου σταματήσαν οι μυικές συσπάσεις..τον πίεσα να μου γράψει μαγνητική και ήταν αρνητικός...μου είπε οτι αφού δεν μου πέρασαν με τα αγχολυτικά τότε αποκλείει ότι είναι από άγχος και πιστεύει ότι αυτό που έχω είναι μία καλοήθης κατάσταση που ονομάζεται δεσμιδώσεις και ότι υπάρχει φάρμακο...Lora αν σου είναι εύκολο πες μου αν αυτό που είχες εσύ ήταν ψυχοσωματικό...τι είναι πάλι αυτές οι δεσμιδώσεις...έχω τρελαθεί...και τώρα που σταμάτησα τα αγχολυτικά τις νιώθω πολύ πιο έντονα από ότι οταν τα έπαιρνα...παιδιά λίγη βοήθεια!!!! έχει καταστραφεί η ζωή μου..

----------


## LORA17

> Πηγα στο νευρολόγο πάλι χθες και του είπα οτι ακόμη και με τα αγχολυτικά δεν μου σταματήσαν οι μυικές συσπάσεις..τον πίεσα να μου γράψει μαγνητική και ήταν αρνητικός...μου είπε οτι αφού δεν μου πέρασαν με τα αγχολυτικά τότε αποκλείει ότι είναι από άγχος και πιστεύει ότι αυτό που έχω είναι μία καλοήθης κατάσταση που ονομάζεται δεσμιδώσεις και ότι υπάρχει φάρμακο...Lora αν σου είναι εύκολο πες μου αν αυτό που είχες εσύ ήταν ψυχοσωματικό...τι είναι πάλι αυτές οι δεσμιδώσεις...έχω τρελαθεί...και τώρα που σταμάτησα τα αγχολυτικά τις νιώθω πολύ πιο έντονα από ότι οταν τα έπαιρνα...παιδιά λίγη βοήθεια!!!! έχει καταστραφεί η ζωή μου..


Επειδή και εγώ ήμουν σε άθλια κατάσταση.... έψαξα τα πάντα. Εγώ φοβόμουν ότι έχω πλάγια αμυοτροφική πλευρική σκληρυνση... κάπως έτσι νομίζω λέγεται.
Είχε καταστραφεί η καθημερινότητά μου....δεν μπορώ να περιγράψω τίποτε άλλο, αυτή η φράση τα λέει όλα. Πήγα στον νευρολόγο, ο οποίος με κάτι ασκήσεις που μου έκανε, όπως να σφίγγω χέρια κλπ.... μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και ότι είναι από το άγχος. Όμως επειδή όλα αυτά τα ενοχλητικά δεν σταμάτησαν ξαναπήγα δεύτερη φορά και μου έγγραψε να κάνω ένα ηλεκτρομυογράφημα. Έκανα το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα στην βιοιατρική όπου η γιατρός εκεί μου είπε ότι δεν έχω τίποτα, παρ' όλα αυτά αν οι δεσμιδώσεις συνεχίζουν να το επαναλάβω και να κάνω και μαγνητική εγκεφάλου και σπονδυλικής στήλης για να εξετάσουμε και το κεντρικό νευρικό σύστημα. πέρασαν 2 βδομάδες περίπου και πάλι δεν είχαν σταματήσει. Πήγα πάλι στον νευρολόγο ο οποίος μου είπε ότι για κάποιο λόγο έχω αγχωθεί και νομίζω ότι κάτι έχω γι αυτό και δεν σταματάνε. Εγώ βέβαια ήξερα ότι έχω τρομοκρατηθεί από το internet.... καθώς ήμουν πεπισμένη ότι έχω αυτή την σπάνια ασθένεια....ουσιαστικά είχα πάθει πανικό και το πρόβλημα είχε ενταθεί. Ο αδερφός μου είναι και αυτός γιατρός και μου έλεγε από την πρώτη στιγμή ότι δεν έχω κάτι....μου είπε όμως να πω στον νευρολόγο να μου γράψει μια μαγνητική για να ηρεμήσω. Σε εμένα έτσι λειτούργησε και ηρέμησα... ήταν ψυχολογικό. Ο ίδιος ο νευρολόγος μου είπε να κάνω μαγνητική ενώ καταβάθως πίστευε ότι ήταν ψυχολογικό. Εγώ δεν του το ζήτησα. Θεωρώ ότι αν συνεχίσουν θα κάνει και ο δικός σου το ίδιο. Αν δεν βρείς άκρη, στείλε μου να σου πω τα στοιχεία του να σε βοηθήσει. Είναι στρατιωτικός νευρολόγος. 
Παρ' όλα αυτά, για να ηρεμήσεις, όταν πήγα να κάνω τη μαγνητική μου μίλησε εκεί ο γιατρός και μου είπε ότι έχουν πάει εκεί άτομα με πολύ χειρότερα συμπτώματα και τελικά δεν έίχαν τίποτα. Το μυαλό τα κάνει όλα. Κάνε άλλο λίγο υπομονή χωρίς να το σκέφτεσαι....Για εμένα η μόνη λύση να ηρεμήσω ήταν να σιγουρέψω με κάποιον τρόπο ότι δεν έχω κάτι. Είδα με τα μάτια μου την καθαρή μαγνητική και ηρέμησα.

----------


## madiwasp

Lora είναι σαν να περιγράφεις εμένα αυτή τη στιγμή...ο γιατρός μου απέκλεισε την ΣΚΠ διότι δεν έχει τετοιο σύμπτωμα...μου απέκλισε και την πλάγια αμυατροφική γιατί είναι ασθένεια η οποία χτυπάει άτομα άνω των 50... απλά επειδή δεν μου πέρασε με τα αγχολυτικά πιστεύει οτι δεν προέρχεται από άγχος...αν και για να είμαι ειλικρινής ακόμη και όταν τα έπαιρνα ήμουν πολύ αγχωμένη...δυστυχώς λόγω του ότι μένω Χίο, εδώ έχουμε μόνο έναν νευρολόγο και αυτός είναι στο νοσοκομείο..και με τρόμαξε όταν μου είπε να το παρακολουθούμε...ήταν βέβαια αρνητικός στο να κάνω μαγνητική...εγώ αυτές τις συσπάσεις τις έχω παντού...προσωπο, ματια χερια, δακτυλα, μπρατσα, γονατα, γαμπες...κοιλια πλατη...παντου!

----------


## madiwasp

και μία τελευταία ερώτηση Lora..είχες και στα μάτια πεταρίσματα? εγώ έχω κάθε μέρα..και όχι αποκλειστικά μονο στο ένα...μερικές φορές και στα δύο..

----------


## LORA17

> και μία τελευταία ερώτηση Lora..είχες και στα μάτια πεταρίσματα? εγώ έχω κάθε μέρα..και όχι αποκλειστικά μονο στο ένα...μερικές φορές και στα δύο..


είχα πεταρίσματα παντού και συνέχεια. Στη κοιλιά, πίσω στους γλουτούς στα μπούτια, στις γάμπες, στα δάχτυλα, στο πρόσωπο...παντου! και συνέχεια....!
και εγώ είμαι από τη ΧΙΟ αλλά μένω Αθήνα! Δεν βλέπεις διπλά ούτε έχεις προβλήματα με την όραση έτσι? Δεν σου έγγραψε να κάνεις ούτε ένα ηλεκτρομυογράφημα?? Συνήθως είναι το πρώτο πράγμα που κάνεις σε τέτοιες καταστάσεις. Η γνώμη μου είναι να πας και σε κάποιον άλλον γιατρό. Τουλάχιστον να κάνεις ένα ηλεκρομυογράφημα. Με αυτή την εξέταση αποκλείεις τις ασθένειες του περιφερικού νευρικού συστήματος όπως η πλάγια μυατροφική (πως λεγεται).
Πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται? Μαγνήσιο παίρνεις? Μη σταματήσεις να παίρνεις...παίρνε 2 αμπούλες κάθε βράδυ. Θα σε βοηθήσεις αρκετά. Κατά την γνώμη μου δεν έπρεπε να πάρεις αγχολυτικά. Δεν ξέρεις τι παρενέργειες έχουν. Ο νευρολόγος ο δικός μου ούτε καν μου το πρότεινε. Του είπα γιατρέ αν δεν έχω κάτι και στην μαγνητική να πάω σε ψυχίατρο? να πάρω φάρμακα? και μου είπε ΟΧΙ ΒΕΒΑΙΑ...ΝΑ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕΙΣ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΕΤΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ.

----------


## LORA17

Με συγχωρείς πολύ τώρα είδα ότι είσαι 23! Και διάβασα και το πρώτο μήνυμα σου! Πιστεύω ότι έχεις πάθει το ίδιο πράγμα με εμένα. Άρχισα να έχω διάφορες ενοχλήσεις, έμπαινα στο iNTERNET.... είχα πανικοβληθεί, και μετά άρχισαν τα πεταρίσματα! Κόψε τα αγχολυτικά, μην κάνεις στον εαυτό σου άλλο κακό. Βγές έξω.... περπάτα στο ωραίο νησί μας.... πήγαινε για μπάνιο....βγές με φίλους και ξέχασέ... το! Ακόμη και αν δεν το καταφέρεις.. προσπάθησε όταν τελικά κάνεις όλες τις εξετάσεις και δεις ότι δεν έχεις κάτι, να μην ξαναταλαιπωρήσεις έτσι τον εαυτό σου και χαίρεσαι και να απολαμβάνεις την κάθε μέρα μου περνά!
ότι θέλεις να με ρωτάς!

----------


## akissv7

> και μία τελευταία ερώτηση Lora..είχες και στα μάτια πεταρίσματα? εγώ έχω κάθε μέρα..και όχι αποκλειστικά μονο στο ένα...μερικές φορές και στα δύο..


Έχω αυτό που εχεις εδώ κ 7 μηνες δεσμισωσεις παντού, έψαχναν πολύ στ ίντερνετ, δεν έχω παει ν κάνω εξετάσεις παρα μονο αίματος, πόνο η αδυναμία δεν έχω νιώσει, όταν δεν το σκέφτομαι, δεν τ νιώθω, όλα είναι στο μυαλό πυστευω, αν είχες κάποια απο τις αρρώστιες π λες πίστεψε με θα είχες πόνους, κ όχι αυτές τις αθώες δεσμιδωσεις, Απλα χαλάρωσε μην το σκέφτεσαι κ ασχολησου με κάτι

----------


## madiwasp

παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον...Λορα ακριβώς την ίδια κατάσταση με εσένα βιώνω...οι γονείς μου με αποτρέπουν από το να πηγαίνω σε γιατρούς γιατί ισχυρίζονται ότι αν πίστευαν ότι έχω το παραμικρό οι ίδιοι θα με έτρεχαν σε όλες τις ειδικότητες...απλά έμπαινα και εγώ σαν μανιακή στο ίντερνετ και να διαβάζω όλα τα συμπτώματα για όλες τις αρρώστιες..θέλω να πιστεύω ότι λόγω ηλικίας δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχω αυτήν την σπάνια ασθένεια..ο γιατρός με εξέτασε 2 φορές..κουτσό..περπάτημα σε ευθεία..δύναμη στα χέρια κ.λ.π. θα προσπαθήσω να το ξεχάσω αν και ομολογώ ότι τώρα που ξέρω ότι βιώνουν και άλλοι άνθρωποι το ίδιο με μένα παίρνω κουράγιο...όποτε με βλέπετε να γράφω εδώ δώστε μου κουράγιο! το έχω τόση ανάγκη! Και όντως..το νησάκι μας είναι μοναδικό! κρίμα που με τις ιδέες που μου κόλλησαν δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τις ομορφιές του!

----------


## madiwasp

διπλά δεν βλέπω παρά μόνο όταν το κάνω επίτηδες..από μικρή το έκανα...ή όταν εστιάσω κάπου και αφαιρεθώ για λεπτά..φεύγει για λίγο το βλέμμα και τα βλέπω διπλά...αλλά αυτό το είχα πάντα..αλλά τον τελευταίο καιρό το έψαξα και αυτό και πανικοβλήθηκα!

----------


## madiwasp

και όταν τους νιώθω αυτούς τους σπασμούς καποιοι είναι πολύ δυνατοί...άλλοι πιο ήπιοι..και νιωθω σχεδόν κάθε μέρα για δευτερόλεπτα σαν κάτι να με καίει σε διάφορεσ μεριές στο ΄ροσωπο..συνήθως κοντά στο μάτι..και στο μάγουλο..αλλά και στο τριχωτό της κεφαλής..

----------


## Unbreakable

Γεια σου madiwspa

Εχω και γω κατι παρομοιο με σεναι..
Ολα ξεκινησαν με ενα χειρουργειο ρουτινας υποτιθεται,χιαστοι,πριν 2 χρονια,τον ΑΥγουστο του 12.
Εκτοτε η ψυχολογια μου κατακρημνιστικε γιατι η αποθεραπεια μου ηταν δυσκολη και πονουσα.
Οποτε ενα χρονο μετα το χειρουργειο,περυσι το καλοκαιρι δλδ,κι ενω ειχα ξεκινησει αντικαταθλιπτικα για 6 μηνες,τα σταματησα μονος μου,υποτροπιασα και παλι απο την αρχη το Σεπτεμβρη.
Εγω ειχα στα ποδια μου και τα 2,τσιμπηματα στις φτερνες και πατουσες..(Σαν να περπατανε μυρμηγκια δλδ..)\
Καποια στιγμη εφυγαν,αλλα εδω και περιου 5-6 μηνες,εχω καποιους σπασμους των μυων στις πατουσες (απο την μεσα μερια προς το πλαι...)Μυστηριο δλδ..και περισσοτερο στο δεξι ποδι.(το αριστερο ειναι χειρουργημενο...)
Τι να πω...ειναι ενοχλητικο σε καταλαβαινω..
Εχω ξεκινησει ψυχοθεραπεια απο το Νοεμβρη...καποια πραγματα τα βελτιωσα στον εαυτο μου αλλα να πω την αληθεια δε ξερω που σκοπευει ακριβως αυτη...
Ο γιατρος μου δωσε και λυρικα για 5 μηνες (για το αγχος) τα οποια εκοψα ομως (ο ιδιος μου τα μειωσε και τα κοψαμε)
Δε ξερω πως σκατα αντιδρα το σωμα και τρεμουμε καθε μερα..

Μου ειπαν να κανω και μια εξεταση θυρεοειδους και σιδηρου,μπας και ειναι απορρυθμισμενος..αλλα δε νομιζω.
Ακομα και να ηταν,κανει σπασμους η ελλειψη θυρεοειδοτροπων ορμονων?
Κουραγιο σε ολους μας...

----------


## madiwasp

Καλησπέρα unbreakable..
εγώ έχω μυικές συσπάσεις παντου...όπως και η Λορα..αν δεις όλα τα μηνύματα θα καταλάβεις την κατάστασή μου...δεν ξέρω αν είναι ψυχοσωματικό..το εύχομαι όμως, γιατί φοβάμαι πολύ απο αυτά που διάβασα στο νετ

----------


## Unbreakable

τα περαστικα μου (το ονομα σου?) 

ολα μεσα στο μυαλο ειναι λενε.μολις γυρισα απο τον γιατρο μου και θελει να αυξησουμε τα αντικαταθλιπτικα κατα 100mg.
λεει ειμαι ενα κλικ πριν να με αφησουν τελειως αυτες οι δεσμιδωσεις/μυοκλονιες...αλλα ειμαι επιφυλακτικος...
κι αν σταματησω τα φαρμακα μετα τι?
σκατα...

γιατι ευχεσαι να ειναι ψυχοσωματικο?
πιστευεις πως θα υπαρχει λυση?
θελω να πω αναρωτηθηκα κι εγω καποια στιγμη τι θα προτιμουσα να ειναι,και ειπα μαλλον ασθενεια γιατι τα φαρμακα θα την θεραπευσουν,ενω τα ψυχοσωματικα ειναι λιγο αοριστα για το πως θεραπευονται.τουλαχιστον εγω δε ξερω εαν εχω πειστει πως τα αντικαταθλιπτικα/αγχολυτικα μας κανουν καλο οσον αφορα αυτα...

σκεψεις στο μπερδεμενο μου μυαλο.
η αληθεια ειναι ομως πως ειμαι καλυτερα σε σχεση με τον σεπτεμβρη/οκτωβρη

----------


## madiwasp

καλησπέρα unbreakable..
Λοιπόν, ο λόγος που εύχομαι να είναι ψυχοσωματικό είναι γιατί φοβάμαι τις ασθένειες...αν είναι ψυχοσωματικό θα το παλέψω μόνη μου και θα το αντιμετωπίχω όσο δύσκολο κι αν είναι...η ασθένεια είναι βαρύ πφράγμα..πηγα και σ δεύτερο νευρολόγο και μου είπε και αυτός ότι είναι από έντονο άγχος..αν θέλεις τη γνώμη μου πάλεψε το μόνος σου..τι ηλικία έχεις αν επιτρέπεται? εγώ είμαι 23 και δεν πρόκειται να ξανα πάρω αγχολυτικά και άλλες τέτοιες βλακείες..

----------


## madiwasp

το όνομά μου ειναι Μάντυ και θέλω να γίνω και πάλι καλά!

----------


## madiwasp

Lora στη γλώσσα ένιωθες συσπάσεις? εγω ναι! αν μπορείς απάντησε μου! έχω πεθάνει απο το φόβο μου..

----------


## LORA17

> Lora στη γλώσσα ένιωθες συσπάσεις? εγω ναι! αν μπορείς απάντησε μου! έχω πεθάνει απο το φόβο μου..



Καλησπέρα!

Δεν ένιωθα συσπάσεις στην γλώσσα, όχι. Προσπάθησε να ηρεμήσεις και μην πανικοβάλλεσαι. Ο δεύτερος νευρολόγος δεν σου πρότεινε μαγνητική? Συνεχίζεις και έχεις συσπάσεις παντού? Πόσος καιρός έχει περάσει? Κάνε υπομονή άλλες 2 βδομάδες και αν δεν σταματήσουν, πήγαινε να κάνεις μία μαγνητική.... εγώ δεν θα μπορούσα να ηρεμήσω αλλιώς. Σε νιώθω και σε καταλαβαίνω. Μπορώ μόνο να σου πώ για να ησυχάσεις ότι είχα αυτές τις συσπάσεις 3 μήνες συνέχεια....και τις έχω και τώρα πού και πού μέσα στη μέρα. Και γω έβλεπα διπλά, γιατί έβαζα τον εαυτό μου σε αυτή την κατεύθυνση, δηλαδή του ότι έχω κάποιο σοβαρό νόσημα. 
Ο αδερφός μου εμένα μου είχε πεί, ότι αν δεν σου προτείνει να κάνεις μαγνητική να του πείς ότι βλέπεις διπλά και ότι ζαλίζεσαι κλπ....για να αναγκαστεί να στην γράψει. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστό που σου το λέω...πάντως είναι μόνη λύση για να ηρεμήσεις. Εγώ αν δεν μου αποδείκνυε κάποιος ότι δεν έχω τίποτα... θα είχα τρελαθεί. Μόλις είδα τα αποτελέσματα ηρέμησα! Το προκαλείς εσύ όλο αυτό.

----------


## madiwasp

θα παω αυριο να μου γραψει ηλεκτρομυογραφημα...δεν αντεχω αλλο..1 μιση μηνα τα εχω αυτα..στη γλωσσα την τελευταια εβδομαδα, ομως...

----------


## Unbreakable

Εγω ειμαι 32 Μαντυ.
Επισης θελω να γινω καλα κι εγω...αλλα νομιζω πως τα φαρμακα βοηθανε,αρκει να ειναι ελεγχομενο καπως...
Ισως σε καποιες περιπτωσεις να μην γινεται διαφορετικα...
Επισης εγω εχω αγχος για το ποτε θα σταματησω τα φαρμακα...και επισης θελω να γινω καλα κι εγω οπως ημουν...

----------


## madiwasp

Βοηθάνε σίγουρα τα φάρμακα αλλά λόγω της ηλικίας μου (23) δεν θέλω να τα ξεκινήσω από τώρα..έχω και τους δικούς μου να φωνάζουν και να μου λένε...μην παίρνεις φάρμακα..θα γίνεις μάνα..θα κάνεις παιδιά..μην βάζεις τον εαυτό σου δε τέτοια διαδικασία...απλά εγώ, όπως και η Lora μπαίνω συνέχεια στο ίντερνετ και φοβάμαι για κάποιες σπάνιες ασθένειες ποθ έχουν τα συμπτώματα που έχω και εγώ..βέβαια οι νευρολόγοι στους οποίους πηγα μου τις απέκλεισαν λόγω ηλικίας...αλλά το σάπιο μυαλουδάκι μου έχει κολλήσει εκεί! Αυτό που με τρελαίνει είναι ότι δε μου λείπει τίποτα και δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τα όμορφα πράγματα που μου συμβαίνουν, επειδή έχει κολλήσει στο μυαλό μου ότι κάτι έχω..τελικά δεν θα πάω για ηλεκτρομυογράφημα..γκρινιά ζει η μάνα μου...της είπε ο νευρολόγος ότι είναι για μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες και δεν θέλει να το κάνω!

----------


## madiwasp

Lora τι ηλικια έχεις αν επιτρέπεται? σχετίζεται η ηλικία με τη νόσο που φοβαμαι? σου είπε κατι τέτοιο ο νευρολόγος σου? έχω δει ότι είναι για άτομα άνω των 50..

----------


## madiwasp

Lora λογικά σε έχω ζαλίσει, όμως αν είναι εφικτό χρειάζομαι τη βοήθειά σου...πως μπορώ να επικοινωνήσω μαζί σου? θέλω μερικές πληροφορίες ..στείλε μου αν μπορείς και πες μου αν υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος άμεσης επικοινωνίας μαζί σου..κοντεύω να τρελαθώ!

----------


## LORA17

μπορεις να μου στειλεις κάποιο προσωπικό μήνυμα αν θέλεις! δεν έχεις ηρεμήσει καθόλου ε?
εμένα να ξέρεις με έπιασε πάλι στον αγκώνα και το είχα για όλη την εβδομάδα!

----------


## LORA17

Madiwasp, να ξέρεις ότι εγώ δεν είμαι γιατρός, και δεν μπορώ σίγουρα να σου δώσω ιατρικές πληροφορίες για συγκεκριμένες νόσους.
Αν συνεχίζουν όλα αυτά που έχεις καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις και την γνώμη άλλων γιατρών και ίσως και γιατρών από κάποια μεγάλη πόλη.
Μπορ'ω να σε στηρίξω και να σε βοηθήσω σε ότι αφορά την ψυχολογία σου, σχετικά με το ότι τα ίδια συμπτώματα είχα και εγώ και είμαι τώρα μιά χαρά χωρίς κανένα παθολογικό πρόβλημα.

----------


## elis

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGXznnDAVv8

----------


## Alexanderr

Παιδιά καλησπέρα είμαι νεό μέλος, με λένε Αλέξανδρο είμαι 29 ετών και είναι τιμή μου που βρήκα μια παρέα σαν τη δική σας. 
Θα ήθελα να πω σε σένα LORA17, ότι έχω τα ίδια συμπτώματα με σένα (αυτά που ένιωθες), τρέμουλο στα ανω κατω ακρα μυικη αδυναμια, δυσκολία κατάποσης, σπασμούς, έντονα αντανακλαστικά και γενικότερα σε μια φάση σύγχυσης!! Πρέπει να σας πω, πως πάσχω απο υποθυροειδισμό hashimoto(αυτοάνοσο) (και είμαι πολύ αγχώδης) και το έριξα σε αυτό, ο ενδοκρινολόγος που με είδε, με καθησύχασε και μου είπε τα έντονα αντανακλαστικά και όλα αυτά είναι θέμα άγχους..όμως τα συμπτώματα χειροτέρεψαν έτσι πήρα μαγνήσιο trofocard και κάπως την παλεύω!!
Μαγνητική, Μυογράφημα και Εγκεφαλογράφημα έκανα προ 3ετίας, τότε ήταν όλα καθαρά!!!
Τώρα? Παιδιά τα φώτα σας!! (οι γονείς μου, μου λένε να χαλαρώσω και πως όλα είναι στο μυαλό μου, μάλιστα λέω να ξεκινήσω ψυχοθεραπεία)

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## kerasi

Mπορεις να μου πεις λιγακι για το μαγνησιο που πηρες? εγω πηρα μαγνησιο για τονωση επειδη διαβαζα και ειδα οτι αδυνατισα παρα πολυ. Δεν ξερω αν το παιρνουν αυτοι που θελουν να κανουν διαιτα και το εκοψα γτ δε θελω να αδυνατισω.

----------


## Alexanderr

Γεια σου κεράσι, trofocard magnesium L-aspartate hydrochloride 60.77mg 
Ξέχασα να σας πω πως έχασα και 20kg σε 3 μήνες..από δίαιτα που έκανα μόνος!

----------


## Alexanderr

To μαγνήσιο απ'οσο γνωρίζω δεν είναι για δίαιτα προσωπικά τώρα τπ ξεκίνησα δεν έχω 4 μέρες...απλά το πήρα γτ μου είπαν βοηθά σε τέτοια συμπτώματα!

----------


## Alexanderr

Παιδιά κάποιος να απαντήσει?  :Frown:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αμα θες καπιον να απαντησει.....

βασικα περιγραφετε θεματα που θα μπορουσε κανεις να γραψει ενα ογκοδες βιβλιο για να απαντησει.. εγω πιστευω οτι οσο εχεις στο μυαλο σου ασθενειες δε προκιται να βγει ακρη πουθενα

αλλη ειναι η αιτια

----------


## Alexanderr

Αλέξανδρε έχουμε και το ίδιο όνομα φίλε, είναι να μη σου τύχει.. αυτά δε τα επιλέγεις ξέρεις, σου έρχονται ένα ωραίο πρωί!!
Έκλεισα ραντεβού σε νευρολόγο απο εβδομάδα να δω!

Ποια είναι η αιτία?  :Confused:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

μου χε τυχει ψαξε στο προφιλ μου το σχετικο θεμα εκει που λεει ευρεση ολων των θεματων

----------


## Alexanderr

δε μου επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση ακόμα λέει..μπορεί να κάνω και κατι λάθος, αν θέλεις πάντως μου στέλνεις link!
ευχαριστώ

----------


## paoki

και για να μην ψάχνεις τζάμπα ,η εκπληκτική ανάλυση του αλεξανδρος_77 στο πρόβλημα που σε απασχολεί και όχι μονο...... :Cool: 

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...83%CE%B5%CE%BE

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> και για να μην ψάχνεις τζάμπα ,η εκπληκτική ανάλυση του αλεξανδρος_77 στο πρόβλημα που σε απασχολεί και όχι μονο
> 
> http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...83%CE%B5%CE%BE


ακυρος κ ρατσιστης... κ στα δυο ειμαι εξισου αλλεργικος.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> δε μου επιτρέπει την πρόσβαση ακόμα λέει..μπορεί να κάνω και κατι λάθος, αν θέλεις πάντως μου στέλνεις link!
> ευχαριστώ


 αυτο ειναι το θεμα
http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BC%CE%BF%CF%85

http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...BA%CE%BF%CF%85

----------


## Alexanderr

Ρε παιδιά με δουλεύετε? τι σχέση έχει το θέμα της ομοφυλοφιλίας με τους μυικούς σπασμούς?
Νόμιζα πως έχω να κάνω με σοβαρά άτομα!?

Αν παλι δε κατάλαβα καλα συγνώμη!

----------


## Alexanderr

ευχαριστώ Αλέξανδρε! :Smile:

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Ρε παιδιά με δουλεύετε? τι σχέση έχει το θέμα της ομοφυλοφιλίας με τους μυικούς σπασμούς?


 στον αλλο πεστο που ειχε ορεξη για εξυπναδες.

----------


## Alexanderr

χαχα αστο θα χαλαστούμε και για αυτόν τώρα? Δεν αξίζει, και πόσο μάλλον στη φάση που είμαι!  :Wink:

----------


## Alexanderr

Κάποιο άλλο μέλος να μου πει τη γνώμη του? :Confused:

----------


## Unbreakable

μαντυ πως εισαι γενικα με τις συσπασεις?

----------


## kaity

για μυικες συσπασεις εχω ακουσει για β-αναστολεις.δεν ειναι ψυχοφαρμακα ελλατωνουν τους χτυπους της καρδιας και δε τα παιρνεις καθε μερα.υπαρχει καποιος που ξερει?

----------


## madiwasp

> Madiwasp, να ξέρεις ότι εγώ δεν είμαι γιατρός, και δεν μπορώ σίγουρα να σου δώσω ιατρικές πληροφορίες για συγκεκριμένες νόσους.
> Αν συνεχίζουν όλα αυτά που έχεις καλό θα ήταν να πάρεις και την γνώμη άλλων γιατρών και ίσως και γιατρών από κάποια μεγάλη πόλη.
> Μπορ'ω να σε στηρίξω και να σε βοηθήσω σε ότι αφορά την ψυχολογία σου, σχετικά με το ότι τα ίδια συμπτώματα είχα και εγώ και είμαι τώρα μιά χαρά χωρίς κανένα παθολογικό πρόβλημα.


Λορα εχω τους σπασμους παντου εδω και 8 μηνες...εκανα 2 ηλεκτρομυογραφηματα και μια μαγνητικη σε 2 διαφορετικους νευρολογους ο ενας εκ των οποιων ειναι επιμελητης νευρολογιας στο 251 ΓΝΑ. Με διαβεβαιωνουν οτι ειμαι καλα και οι εξετασεις ειναι φυσιολογικτατες. Ακομα και σημερα εχω αυτους τους σπασμους παντου...τους εχει και ο μπαμπας μου..εδω και χρονια..το ειδα με τα ματια μου..υπαρχει περιπτωση τα ηλεκτρομυογραφηματα να εδειξαν λαθος? Το δευτερο το εκανα στο 6μηνο..υπαρχει δηλαδη περιπτωση να εχω κατι και να μην το εδειξε το μυογραφημα?

----------


## LORA17

αφου εχεις κανει ολες αυτες τις εξετασεις...και την μαγνητικη ειναι σιγουρο οτι ειναι απο το αγχοσ!
προασπαθησε να ηρεμησεις και να ασχοληθεις με κατι αλλο!
εχω και εγω ακομα τους σπασμους σε διαφορα σημεια! μια σταματανε....μια ξανααρχιζουν!
προσπαθω να το αντιμετωπισω με εναν και μονο τροπο! δεν το σκεφτομαι ως κατι κακο....!
δεν υπαρχει κατι αλλο να κανεις! 
ουτε η μαγνητικη ουτε τα καρδιογραφηματα δειχνουν λαθος!
εισαι καλα! και πρεπει να εισαι ευγνωμων! μη προσπαθεις να βρεις οτι εχεις κατι....γιατι υπαρχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι που αγωνιζονται για να ζησουν!
ΞΕΧΑΣΕΤΟ!

----------


## Unbreakable

Λορα ,Μαντυ πως ειστε εσεις σημερα,αυτη την περιοδο εννοω?
Με ταλαιπωρει ενας ακαταπαυστος μυικος σπασμος κατω απο το αριστερο βλεφαρο εδω και 5 μερες και ειμαι κουρελι.
Παιρνω αναβραζον μαγνησιο των 220μγ αλλα @@

----------


## venom

προσπάθησε να πίνεις νερό όσο περισσότερο μπορείς και εγώ είχα παρόμια κατάσταση όταν δεν έπινα νερό....

----------


## Unbreakable

> προσπάθησε να πίνεις νερό όσο περισσότερο μπορείς και εγώ είχα παρόμια κατάσταση όταν δεν έπινα νερό....


Καλο μου venom,νερο πινω κοντα στα 3 λιτρα τη μερα τα τελευταια 15 χρονια

----------


## venom

> Καλο μου venom,νερο πινω κοντα στα 3 λιτρα τη μερα τα τελευταια 15 χρονια


οοο μια χαρα εισαι τοτε.. βιταμίνες έκανες;;;

----------


## Unbreakable

εξετασεις εννοεις?οχι,εχω κανενα χρονο να κανω.
προσωπικα πιστευω πως ειναι καταλοιπο του αγχους.
καθημερινα τρωω φρουτα,τρεφομαι καλα πιστευω.
εκτος απο το αρκετο αλκοολ που καταναλωνω....

εσυ καλο μου venom ειχες παρομοιες συσπασεις?εγω ειχα και παλιοτερα αλλα μεσ στη μερα λιγες φορες και την επομενη εφευγαν.
αυτη τη φορα παιζει συνεχεια η μαλακια γαμω την καθημερινοτητα μου μεσα...και για αρκετες μερες.
εκλεισα ραντεβου με νευρολογο για δευτερα.θα παρω και τον γιατρο που με παρακολουθει (μ χει γραψει τα εφεξορ )αλλα τι να μου πει κι αυτος.
οτι μου λενε τα τελευταια 2 χρονια.ηρεμησε,μην στρεσαρεσαι,κλπ κλπ κλπ...

ενας βαθυς αναστεναγμος....  :Frown:

----------


## aliki21

Καλησπέρα στην παρεα! Lora βρηκα το topic σου ψαχνοντας για ακριβως το ιδιο προβλημα.. εγω βεβαια δν εχω συσπασεις στα βλεφαρα αλλα οπουδηποτε αλλου και κυριως στα μπουτια και γαμπες!! Εχω κανει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και δν βγηκε κατι. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω μυικες συσπασεις καθε μερα πανω απο ενα μηνα και κυριως οταν καθομαι ή ξαπλωνω.. και φοβαμαι να κανω ηλεκτρομυογραφημα. Στην αρχη αγχωνομουν για ΣΚΠ αλλα μου το απεκλυσαν και τωρα μπηκε στο μυαλο μου το ALS.. εχω σιγουρα νοσοφοβια και γενικα ειμαι πολυ αγχωδης τον τελευταιο χρονο. Καθομαι και ωρες λογω δουλειας και δεν αθλουμαι. Οι συσπασεις αυτες δεν πονανε ουτε παθαινω κραμπες.. απλα συμβαινουν συνεχεια και μπορω να τις διακρινω κιολας με το ματι.. Δεν ξερω αν θα δει καποιος το μηνυμα μου, αλλα θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν στο ηλεκτρομυογραφημα που κανατε ειχατε καποια συσπαση κατα τη διαρκεια της εξετασης..; Δηλαδη αυτο που βρισκει αυτη η εξεταση ειναι αν εχει προβλημα ο μυς και προκαλει συσπαση, ή αν η συσπαση προκαλειται χωρις λογο; Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων..

----------


## kostas62

Αγαπητη αλικη,
και εγω ειχα πολλες μυικες συσπασεις οταν ειχα παθει burn out λογω υπερβολικου αγχους στην δουλεια μου. 
τα ηλμ δεν θα δειξουν τιποτα!
Εμενα μου περασαν οταν υστερα απο πολλες ταλαιπωριες πειστηκα να παρω ssri, και μπορεσα να χαλαρωσω επιτελους , και να βελτιωθει η ψυχολογια μου. 
Τωρα τα εχω κοψει ολα εδω και τρια χρονια και ειμαι μια χαρα 

ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα και σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα.

----------


## aliki21

Ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση. Και γω πιστευω οτι το αγχος προκαλει πολλες σωματικες αντιδρασεις. Ισως πρεπει να βρισκουμε ενα τροπο να το εκτονωνουμε οταν υπαρχει, λογικα με γυμναστικη, κατι που δεν κανω εγω ας πουμε.. Θα παω σε εναν φυσιατρο να δω και αυτος τι θα μου πει τελικα πριν κανω το μυογραφημα. Επισης επειδη διαβασα οτι αλλο οι μυικες συσπασεις και αλλο οι μυικοι σπασμοι, ξερετε την διαφορα τους; Για παραδειγμα εγω νοιωθω να συσπαται ενα μερος ενος μυ, για μερικα δευτερολεπτα και σταματαει και μετα παλι σε αλλο σημειο. Μπορειτε να μου διευκρινησετε και τους δικους σας; Σας ευχομαι και γω τα καλυτερα ασφαλως.

----------


## Unbreakable

εμενα ειναι στο ιδιο σημειο οποτε με πιανουν.συνηθως διαρκουν μια μερα,την αλλη ειμαι ΟΚ.
αλλα εδω και μια βδομαδα ο μυς κατω απο το ματι μου παιζει διαρκως...  :Frown:

----------


## kostas62

Απο οσο γνωριζω , οι μυικοι σπασμοι ειναι ενα αρκετα εντονο φαινομενο , που μπορει να κανει ολο το μελος (ποδι,χερι κλπ )να κινειται οταν εμφανιζονται!

Οι μυικες συσπασεις ειναι κατι πολυ πιο ηπιο,συνηθως αντιληπτο μονο απο τον παθοντα. 

Συνηθως οφειλονται στην κουραση του μυος απο την συνεχη ενταση , οποτε και συσπαται επειδη αδυνατει να αιματωθει σωστα.

----------


## aliki21

Μαλιστα, σας ευχαριστω και τους 2 για τις πληροφοριες! Αρα μυικες συσπασεις εχω, βλεπω τον μυ να πεταριζει χωρις να κινείται ολοκληρο το ποδι μου. Βεβαια αυτο ακριβως συμβαινει και στο ALS, οποτε δε θα ησυχασω μου φαινεται  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## victimoffate

> Παιδιά, άνοιξα αυτό το νέο θέμα γιατί πραγματικά βρίσκομαι σε απόγνωση. Εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες νιώθω σε όλο μου το σώμα σπασμούς των μυών. Όπως καμιά φορά πεταρίζει το βλέφαρο...εγώ το νιώθω αυτό σε όλο το σώμα σε διαφορετικά σημεία. Ταυτόχρονα νιώθω και μία αδυναμία στα πόδια... φοβάμαι μην έχω σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας...έψαξα και είδα ότι είναι και αυτά κάποια από τα συμπτώματα....το έχετε νιώσει εσείς ποτέ αυτό? Φοβάμαι για ακόμη μια φορά να αντιμετωπίσω τους δικούς μου και να τους πω τι νιώθω....πάλι θα μου πουν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου.


Κόψε τον καφέ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## aliki21

εγω παντως δεν πινω καφε  :Stick Out Tongue:  ουτε γυμναζομαι για να καταπονειται ο μυς

----------


## victimoffate

Παλιά έπινα πολλούς φραπέδες. 
Το βράδι στο κρεββάτι τα άκρα μου τιναζόντουσαν ξαφνικά. 
Ένας νευρολόγος μου είπε να κόψω τους νες ή να πίνω δίχως καφείνη. 
Τέρμα τα τινάγματα !

----------


## Unbreakable

> Καλησπέρα LORA17..
> 
> Με την ανάγνωση του πρώτου σου ποστ κ μόνο, ήταν σαν να βλέπω τον εαυτό μου να μιλάει.
> Νοέμβριος του 2013, αποφασίζω να...χαζοψάξω για λίγο στο ιντερνετ ωσπου τυχαία πέφτω στη συνέντυξη μιας γυναικας για το πρόβλημα που αντιμετωπίζει με την ΣΚΠ. Αυτό ήταν, η ζωή μου έγινε κόλαση. Με το που τελέιωσε το βίντεο άρχισαν οι σπασμοί σε όλους μου τους μυς. Το βλέφαρο μου να πεταρίζει συνεχώς, να νιώθω εσωτερική τρεμούλα κ τρέμουλο στα άκρα εκείνο το βράδυ. Κοιμήθηκα, το ξέχασα. Όχι όμως και το υποσυνείδητό μου. Καθημερινώς σπασμοί. Στο βλέφαρο, στα μπούτια, στο χείλος, στα χέρια. Τρόμαζα. Ωσπου ξαναέψαξα στο ιντερνετ αυτή τη φορά googlaροντας τα συμπτώματα και πρώτο πρώτο αποτέλεσμα αναζήτησης η ΣΚΠ. Και ξανά τα ίδια.Μίλησα στους γονείς μου κ μου είπαν ότι είχα επηρεαστεί και είχα σωματοποιήσει αυτό που είχα ακούσει. Με έκαναν να ξεχαστώ λες κ ήμουν τρελλή (έτσι το βλεπα τουλάχιστον) μα οι σπασμοί εκεί, να επιμένουν. Οδηγούσα με τη μουσική στο διαπασόν για να ξεχνιέμαι κ το μάτι μ κολλημενο στον καθρεφτη του αυτοκινητου να βλ΄πει το βλεφαρο μου να συσπαται. Για τετοιο βαθμο σου μιλαω. Μη στα πολυλογώ, κατέληξα σε νευρολογο ο οποίος μετα απο εξονυχιστική, ομολογώ, εξεταση, εβαλε τα γελια. Μου ειπε να ηηρεμησω και να διωξω το αγχος.τα κλασικα δλδ,εφυγα κ ενιωθα σαν να μην ειχα κανει τπτ. Τα συμπτωματα να χειροτερευουν ωσπου κατεληξα να ειμαι με κρισεις πανικου 3 φορες την εβδομαδα και το βλεφαρο να χοροπηδαει ακαθεκτο. ΑΠλά, μεχρι μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου εκανα.Ολα καθαρα, ηρεμησα κ τελος ολα εκτος απο τις πολυ σπανιες ευτυχως κρισεις πανικου.
> Που θελω να καταλήξω?
> Μη βαζεις τον εαυτο σου σε αυτη τη διαδικασια. Ειναι πολυ δυσκολο να βγεις απο αυτη. Σκεψου θετικα. Δεν εχεις τιποτα. Κανεις δεν πεθανε απο ενα πεταρισμα στο βλεφαρο στην τελικη. Σκεψου οτι θα το νικησεις εσυ και θα το κανεις να φυγει. Την ωρα που σε αγχωνει, βαλε μουσικη, χορεψε, παρε τηλ καποιον να συζητησεις. Δεν ειναι ΤΙΠΟΤΑ.


amstaf μπαινεις καθολου στο φορουμ?
ρε παιδια παιζει το βλεφαρο (ενα νευρακι η μυς κατω απο το κατω βλεφαρο βσκ) εδω και 3 βδομαδες συνεχεια.
τι σκατα γινεται.ενας νευρολογος μ γραψε αξονικη αντι για μαγνητικη και τωρα περιμενω να γυρισει ο γιατρος π με παρακολουθει να γυρισει να μ γραψει μαγνητικη μιας και εχει λιγοτερη ακτινοβολια.

ποσο να το αντεξω αυτο?και μαγνησιο παιρνω αλλα σκατα!!

γαμω την ζωη μου μεσα,ας της ριξω μια να τελειωνω 2 χρονια ταλαιπωρια τωρα με ψυχοσωματικα!

----------


## LORA17

ΠΑΔΙΑ...ΣΥΓΓΝΩΜΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΩ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ....
ΕΓΩ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ. ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΗΡΕΜΗΣΕΙ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΟΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΑ...ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ.
ΣΠΑΣΜΟΥΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΗΝ ΓΑΜΠΑ. ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΚΡΙΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΓΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΩΙ. ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΛΕΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΤΟ ΡΗΜΑΔΙ.... ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΧΑΛΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ....ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ...ΜΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΟ ΚΑΙΡΟ....ΕΧΕΙ ΕΞΑΦΑΝΙΣΤΕΙ. ΜΕΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΔΕΙΞΕ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΑ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΧΑΡΑ. ΟΠΟΤΕ...ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΟΛΑ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ!
ΓΙ΄ΑΥΤΟ....ΚΛΕΙΣΤΕ ΤΩΡΑ ΤΟΝ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΣΤΗ...ΚΑΙ ΠΗΓΑΝΤΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΠΑΝΙΟ...ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ...ΠΟΔΗΛΑΤΟ.. .ΨΩΝΙΑ...!ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΑΝΑΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΤΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΤΕ!

----------


## tzina2012

Διαβαζω αυτο το ποστ εδω κ καιρο.Εχω συσπασεις πολυ καιρο κ κυριως στα ποδια μου.συνοδευονται ομως κ με πονο(οχι οι συσπασεις) . Δηλαδη δεν ποναω κατα την συσπαση πονανε γενικα τα ποδια.Οταν περπαταω παω σαν ξυλοποδαρη.Εκανα μαγνητικεςβστον αυχενα κ στο κεφαλι δεν εδειξαν κατι.Σας εχει τυχει?

----------


## marianna27

Γεια σε όλους. Είμαι καινούρια στο forum. Διαβάζω εδώ και καιρό αυτό το post. Είναι κάποιος που παρακολουθεί ακόμα αυτή τη συζήτηση; Lora και τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά που είχατε πρόβλημα πως είστε τώρα. Έχω 3 μήνες σχεδόν σπασμούς κυρίως στα πόδια αλλά και στο υπόλοιπο σώμα. Έχω κάνει εξετάσεις αλλά το μόνο που μου είπαν είναι να ζητήσω τη συμβουλή ψυχολόγου η ψυχιάτρου. Βρε παιδιά είναι δυνατόν; Είμαι σίγουρη πως κάποια άλλη είναι η αιτία. Εδώ είπα στο γιατρό ότι κάποια δάχτυλα στα πόδια ορισμένες φορές κουνιούνται μόνα τους και αυτός πάλι εκεί. Το θεώρησε φυσιολογικό. Είναι δυνατόν;;;;; Το έχει αντιμετωπίσει κανείς άλλος αυτό; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων. Να είστε όλοι καλά.

----------


## kostas62

Μαριαννα, 
οπως ειχα γραψει και αλλοτε , ναι το εχω αντιμετωπισει!
Μυικες συσπασεις εναλλαξ ,σε καθε μεγαλο μυ του σωματος μου. 
Λογω αυτων των συσπασεων , και εξ ανταναλασεως ακουσια κινηση καποιων δακτυλων στα χερια η ποδια. 

Ειμουν ομως σε κατασταση burn out , απο την αγχωδη νευρωση που επασχα και δεν ηθελα να παραδεχτω , τρεχοντας απο γιατρο σε γιατρο για να το αντιμετωπισω!
Τελικα ακολουθησα μια αγωγη με ssri για δυο χρονια , συνηλθα ,και κανοντας και μερικες αλλαγες στη ζωη μου, εκοψα και τα φαρμακα και τωρα ειμαι καλα. 
Αυτη ειναι η εμπειρια μου με τις συσπασεις. 
Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα.

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΛΙΓΟ ΔΙΑΣΤΗΜΑ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΜΙΚΡΟΣ ΛΙΓΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΛΙΓΟ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΣΑ
ΛΙΓΟ ΟΤΙ ΞΕΑΓΧΩΘΗΚΑ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΙΡΟ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΘΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΥΔΙΑΖΕΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΔΙ ΜΟΥ
ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΩ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΠΕΡΠΑΤΑΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΙ ΦΤΙΑΧΝΕΙ

----------


## elis

ΜΗΠΩΣ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΜΕΝΗ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΓΤ ΤΟ ΔΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΤΕΤΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## marianna27

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Kostas62 το ίδιο ακριβώς κάνω κι εγώ. Τρέχω από γιατρό σε γιατρό. Και κουρασμένη είμαι και ψυχολογικά χάλια. Απλά μάλλον το λάθος μου είναι ότι αυτά τα δύο τα "παραβλέπω" πάντα και ψάχνω να βρω αυτό το κάτι παραπάνω. Νομίζω πως έχω πια εμμονή και με τη ΣΚΠ και γίνομαι όλο και χειρότερα. Δυστυχώς διάβασα αμέτρητες σελίδες στο internet και το μυαλό βρίσκεται στην απόλυτη σύγχυση. Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ και πάλι.

----------


## tzina2012

Μαριαννα πως εισαι?εφυγαν οι συσπασεις?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Μαριαννα πως εισαι?εφυγαν οι συσπασεις?


..


Sorry ειμαι ασχετος με τον υπολογιστη εν ολιγοιςεδω και 3 μηνες παριπου εχω εντονο αγχος και μυοικες συσπασεις παντου .εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφυμα .μαγνητικη αλα δεν ηρεμω.ειμαι πολυ μα πολυ χαλια.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Να τονισω οτι ειμαι αθλητης μαραθονιου .ειμαι σε απογνωση και το ιντερνετ κανει τα πραγματα χειροτερα.πολν χειροτερα .φοβαμαι για αλς .παρακαλω βοηθεια.εχασα τον εαυτο μου.ενχαριστω

----------


## tzina2012

Aχιλλεα καλημερα..νομιζω εχεις μια εξηγηση ωως αθλητης μαραθωνιου.μπορει να εχεις κουραστει.κ εγω φοβαμαι για als κ εχω συσπασεις συνεχομενες στα ποδια κυριως μαζι με πονο ομως.κ λιγοτερες στον κορμο.τι εξετασεις ακριβως εκανες?εκτος απο αυτο το συμπτωμα εχεις κ κατι αλλο?

----------


## marianna27

Γεια σας παιδιά. tzina σ ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον. Όχι δεν έφυγαν δυστυχώς. 3 μήνες τις έχω και κοντεύω να τρελαθώ. Θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ μεγάλο το διάστημα για να είναι ψυχολογικό.

----------


## marianna27

tzina εσύ πόσο καιρό έχεις αυτές τις συσπάσεις;

----------


## kostas62

Η ΣΚΠ διαγιγνωσκεται πια ευκολα με μια μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου. 
Εφ οσον δεν δουν καποια εστια , δεν προερχονται απο αυτο! 

οι μυικες συσπασεις , ειναι το τελευταιο που θα σκεφτει καποιος ειδικος, για να υποψιαστει ΣΚΠ!

----------


## marianna27

Αχιλλέα γεια σου. Το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα και η μαγνητική σου ήταν εντάξει;

----------


## marianna27

kostas έχεις δίκιο αλλά με τόσα που διάβασα δεν λέω να ηρεμήσω. Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Εσένα την αγωγή που προανέφερες ότι πήρες στην έδωσε ο γιατρός χωρίς να κάνεις μαγνητική ή αφού έκανες και είδε ότι όλα ήταν καλά μετά προχώρησε σ αυτή την αγωγή. Απλά πιστεύω ότι ο δικός μου γιατρός με έστειλε πολύ γρήγορα να επισκεφθώ άλλη ειδικότητα.

----------


## kostas62

Αφου εκανες αυτες τις εξετασεις , το πιο πιθανο ειναι οτι δεν εχεις κατι! 
ομως εαν δεν μπορεσεις με καποιο τροπο να ηρεμησεις , δεν θα σου περασουν. 
Σου μιλαω ως παθων , που νομιζα οτι πεθαινω και συνηλθα , με δυσκολιες αλλα συνηλθα. 

Δωσε μια ευκαιρια στον εαυτο σου να συνελθει για 5-6 μηνες ,με οποιο τροπο νομιζεις καλυτερο , εστω και με φαρμακευτικη αγωγη απο ειδικο.
Αντιμετωπισε το τωρα ,γιατι αν εισαι και νεος ανθρωπος αδικεις τον εαυτο σου.

----------


## marianna27

25 χρονών είμαι. Ήμουν όλη μέρα γεμάτη ενέργεια και τώρα είμαι πραγματικά ράκος. Μπράβο σου που το αντιμετώπισες. Θέλει ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΑ δύναμη πραγματικά. Τώρα το καταλαβαίνω. Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρω κι εγώ.

----------


## kostas62

Ακριβως ετσι. 
Και μαλιστα η μαγνητικη εγινε υστερα απο δικη μου προτροπη , για να ησυχασω κυριως εγω! 
μετα συμφωνησαμε οτι δεν μπορει να κανει κατι αλλο για μενα , και με παρεμπεψε σε αλλη ειδικοτητα. 
σαν πολυ ισχυρογνωμων ,και με αρκετες γνωσεις λογω των σπουδων μου ( βιοχημικος και με PhD απο το Imperial )αρνιομουν να παραδεχτω οτι ηταν κατι ψυχοσωματικο. 
Ταλαιπωρηθηκα 5 χρονια , παραλιγο να εγκαταλειψω την πολυ καλη δουλεια μου ( ανωτερο στελεχος σε αγγλικη πολυεθνικη ) ,τελικα ομως το παραδεχθηκα , ζητησα βοηθεια και τα καταφερα. 
Εδειξαν κατανοηση για την περιπτωση μου , ειμαι τωρα 62 και δουλευω ακομη για αυτους στην Ελλαδα!

----------


## marianna27

Χίλια μπράβο που τα κατάφερες. Αχ από το μήνυμα σου είναι σαν να "διαβάζω" εμένα. Και εμένα η μαγνητική έγινε ύστερα από δική μου προτροπή. Και εγώ πολύ ισχυρογνώμων. Αλλά εγώ όχι λόγω σπουδών (εγώ έχω σπουδάσει πληροφορική και Μ.Μ.Ε.) αλλά λόγω internet. Αμέτρητες ώρες έχω σπαταλήσει για να διαβάζω και να διαβάζω ασθένειες στο internet και μετά με ένα μαγικό τρόπο να τις κάνω δικές μου.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Χίλια μπράβο που τα κατάφερες. Αχ από το μήνυμα σου είναι σαν να "διαβάζω" εμένα. Και εμένα η μαγνητική έγινε ύστερα από δική μου προτροπή. Και εγώ πολύ ισχυρογνώμων. Αλλά εγώ όχι λόγω σπουδών (εγώ έχω σπουδάσει πληροφορική και Μ.Μ.Ε.) αλλά λόγω internet. Αμέτρητες ώρες έχω σπαταλήσει για να διαβάζω και να διαβάζω ασθένειες στο internet και μετά με ένα μαγικό τρόπο να τις κάνω δικές μου.


Τζινα καλησπερα εκανα μαγνητικη αυχενα εγκεφαλου και 2 μυογραφιματα που οι γιατροι μου παν οτι ειναι οκ.απλα δεν μπορω να ηρεμισω.ειμαι πολυ μα πολυ χαλια.αισθανομαι αυτες τις μαμοσυσπασεις και δεν ηρεμω.κια το ιντερνετ μεγαλη ζυμια.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Να προσθεσω οτι η χρονια μου φετος ηταν τοσο αγχωτικη και οτι ειχα και στο παρελθον προβληματα αγχους.και να σκεφτει κανεις οτι σε μενα ξεκινισαν απο μια απλα.ζαλη μετα το μαραθονιο της θεσσαλονοκης.και μπαινω μεγαλος γιατρος στο ιντερνετ και βλεπω σκπ.ωχ λεω και εκτοτεγια ενα μηνα και βαλε ειχα.μουδιασμα στο αριστερο ποδι και μια ελαφρα αδυναμια.και λεω ελαφ1ρα γιατι ξανατρεξα και βγηκα σε τοπικο αγωνα 21 χλμ 2ος.κανω μαγνητικες ολα καλα .μετα μου ρθε το als.kai ξεκινα το μαρτυριο εκ νεου .παιδια κουραστικα .βαρέθηκε.

----------


## tzina2012

Mαριαννα κ παιδια καλησπερα..το εχω ενα μηνα τωρα κ δεν εχει ηρεμησει καθολου.αλλα δυστυχως συνοδευεται με πονο στα ποδια κ θελω να τα κουναω κ συνεχεια.νιωθω σαν να με τραβανε τα νευρα απο μεσα.τσιμπηματα.πονοι ξαφνικοι.κ οι συσπασεις απλα δεν περνανε.μερα νυχτα εκει.τις νιωθω κ στον κορμο καποιες φορες.εμενα απλα ο ορθοπεδικος που πηγα τελευταια μου ειπε οτι για νευρολογικες ασθενειες θα πρεπει να κανω ηλεκτρομυογραφημα εως κ τρεις μηνες μετα τα συμπτωματα..εγω το εκανα στις δυο εβδομαδες.κ ενω ημουν οκ απο αγχοςμου κολλησε τωρα οτι εχω als.το ηλ/μα μου ηταν οκ αλλα τωρα πιστευω οτι το εκανα νωρις.εσεις τι συμπτωματα εχετε?εχετε καθολου πονο η αυτα που εχω εγω?συσπασεις ολη μερα?παιδια εχει αρχισει κ μου στριβει κ το κουλο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω που να βαλω τα ποδια μου.σαν να συμπιεζεται το αιμα μεσα κ να με τρελαινει.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Παιδια ειμαι σε απογνωση δεν ξερω τι να κανω αισθανομαι τοσο αδυνατος.ασε που εχω ξεφτιλιστη.6 νευρολογους εχει η πολι μου πηγα και στους 6.επομενος καταλαβενεται τι παιρνω.χαλια χαλια χάλια

----------


## tzina2012

Σε ψυχιατρο εχεις παει?περιεγραψε λιγο το συμπτωμα με τις συσπασεις κ ποσο καιρο το εχεις?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα πονο δεν εχω απλα εχω αυτες τις.μαμοσυσπασεις εγω εκανα το 1 μυογραφιμα πριν 2 μηνες και το 2 πρι 15 ημερες.απλα.δεν ηρεμω με τιποτα

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Πηγα και παιρνω αγωγη εδω και 15μερες.αλλα.τιποτα μερικες.συσπασεις εναι μικρες αλλες πιο εντονες αλλες ανεπεσθητες.πιο πολυ στις γαμπες .ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## tzina2012

Κανε υπομομη.ειναι σιγουρα αγχωδη διαταραχη.στον μηνα πανω θα δεις πολλες αλλαγες..μονο υπομονη χρειαζεται κ μην κοψεις την αγωγη..ολα καλα θα πανε..εγω τα εχω κανει πανω μου..εχω παρει αγωγη στο παρελθον κ ξερω πως αυτα που νιωθω τωρα δεν ειναι ψυχοσωματικα

----------


## marianna27

Γεια σας παιδιά πάλι. Λοιπόν εμένα όλα ξεκίνησαν από έναν πόνο ψηλά στο πόδι. Εκεί που καθόμουν ένα βράδυ και διάβαζα στις μαξιλάρες στο πάτωμα σηκώνομαι και αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι με πονάει πολύ το δεξί πόδι ψηλά. Υπέθεσα θα πιάστηκα. Το βράδυ για να γυρίσω πλευρό αγανακτούσα. Το πρωί πήγα με το ζόρι στη δουλειά. Ε μετά από κανένα 2ημερο το πόδι ήταν τελείως καλά. Έκανα μαγνητική στο ισχύο δεν βρέθηκε κάτι. Και από εκεί και πέρα ξεκινάει ο γολγοθάς. Ξεκινάνε οι συσπάσεις κυρίως σε πόδια αρχικά. Μετά και στις παλάμες και πότε πότε και στο πρόσωπο. Βλέπω τα δάχτυλα μου να κουνιούνται κάποιες φορές μόνα τους και ΤΡΕΛΑΙΝΟΜΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΡΙΟΛΕΞΙΑ!!!!!!! Πάω σε νευρολόγο άριστη νευρολογική εξέταση μου λέει. Με προτροπή μου μου δίνει μαγνητική εγκεφάλου. Όλα καλά μου λέει. Απευθύνσου σε ψυχολόγο ή ψυχίατρο. Ζήτησα τη γώμη και άλλων νευρολόγων και μου είπαν όλα καλά και με τη νευρολογική εξέταση και με τη μαγνητική. Τώρα τελευταία άρχισα να έχω και κάποια μουδιάσματα σε πόδια και χέρια που πάνε κι έρχονται. Απλά πια έχω φτάσει σε τέτοιο σημείο που δεν ξέρω αν τα παθαίνω επειδή έχω διαβάσει άπειρα πράγματα στο Internet. Πρέπει να κάνω το βήμα και να ζητήσω τη βοήθεια ψυχιάτρου. Και ο Κώστας όπως μας είπε παραπάνω έκανε το βήμα και τελικά το ξεπέρασε. Δεν πάει άλλο. Όλο αυτό είναι ένα μαρτύριο. Τζίνα μετά τη διατριβή που έχω κάνει στο internet (έχω διαβάσει τόοοοοοοσο πολύ) τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρεις μου φέρνουν στο μυαλό αυτά που δίαβαζα για το Σύνδρομο Ανήσυχων Ποδιών ΧΩΡΙΣ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ να κάνω διάγνωση. Γιατρός δεν είμαι δυστυχώς μανιακή με το Internet είμαι και πολύ ντρέπομαι που το λέω αυτό. Αχιλλέα νομίζω πως πρέπει να χαλαρώσεις. Το ότι είσαι αθλητής να ξέρεις παίζει ρόλο. Εφόσον όλες οι εξετάσεις σου είναι καλές ηρέμησε. Το ότι βγήκες δεύτερος σε 21 χλμ νομίζω λέει πολλά..Συγγνώμη για το μακροσκελές του μηνύματος.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μην εισαι τοσο σιγουρι καποτε πριστικαν οι αδενες στη βουβονοκη χωρα.αφου τξιδευα με μηχανη 15 ωρες κια ειχα φαει κολημα μετο hiv.κατασκινωσα εξω απο το αλεξανδρας.μαμα τα .και γω εχω ξαναπαρει αγωγη.ειχα κολυμα με την καρδια με την πιεση με το να μην τρελαθω με το hiv για πανω απο 5χρονια και να το παλι ξεκινησα με σκπ και ειμαι στην als.κανενας γιατρος.δεν μου πε να τις επαναλαβω αα.εγω εκει παρατιρω ολη μερα το σωμα μου.μπορει νατα.χα.και πιο παλια δε.θυμαμαι απλα.δεν τους εδινα συμασια τωρα ομος την εφαγα για τα καλα.

----------


## marianna27

Σε καταλαβαίνω κι εγώ βρίσκομαι σε απελπιστική κατάσταση πίστεψε με. Σίγουρη δεν είμαι για τίποτα Αχιλλέα απλά τη γνώμη μου είπα. Νομίζω ότι όλοι μας έχουμε μπει σ ένα φαύλο κύκλο και αν δεν πάρουμε δραστικά μέτρα δεν θα σταματήσει ποτέ αυτό. Πάντα κάτι θα έχουμε. Δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω πως όμως.

----------


## tzina2012

Ναι βρε παιδια αλλα εγω δεν μπορω να βγαλω την μερα μου.περα απο τις συσπασεις εχω βαρια ποδια πονους σε διαφορα σημεια κ κουραζομαι στο περπατημα..εγω που δεν μασαγα πουθενα..κ εγω ειχα φοβο για σκληρυνση απο εναν γιατρο που με τρελανε κ εκανα μαγνητικες αλλα κ μετα απο αυτο δεν ηρεμησα..εγινα χειροτερα.το συνδρομο ανησυχων ποδιων το εχω δει..αλλα αφορα κυριως στο βραδυ κ στον υπνο.η ρευματολογος που πηγα μου ειπε οτι δεν εχω κατι κ δεν μου εγραψε καν εξεταση..φανταστειτε τωρα που μιλαμε βλεπω τους μυες να συσπωνται...φαινονται κανονικοτατα..εσεις τους βλεπετε?

----------


## marianna27

Που έκανες μαγνητικές Τζίνα; Κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να βγάλω ούτε τη μέρα αλλά ούτε και τη νύχτα. Είμαι άθλια. Και τους μύες μου τους βλέπω να συσπώνται και τα δάχτυλα κουνιούνται μόνα τους και πάλι απ την αρχή.

----------


## tzina2012

Την πρωτη στην μαγνητικη τομογραφια βορειων προαστιων σακαρελλος..εκει μου εβγαλαν μια υποψθα εστιας 3.8 χιλιοστα σε εναν σπονδυλο κ τρελαθηκα.επανελαβα παλι στον αυχενα κ βγηκε καθαρη.επισηε εκανα στο κεφαλι κ βγηκε καθαρη..στο ρεα οι δευτερες.

----------


## tzina2012

Εσυ Μαριαννα θες να τα κουνας συνεχεια?νιωθεις καθολου πονο η νευροπονο?ποσο εκαιρο τα εχεις?νιωθω σαν να συμπιεζεται το αιμα μεσα στα ποδια?

----------


## marianna27

Με καθαρές μαγνητικές κανονικά δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει φόβος σε κανέναν μας. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν φεύγει ο φόβος και λόγω συνέχισης των συμπτωμάτων και λόγω Internet και λόγω μη εμπιστοσύνης σε ορισμένους γιατρούς. Άρα ποια είναι η λύση; Αν την βρείτε πείτε τη και σε μένα. Καλό μεσημέρι σε όλους. Με την πρώτη ευκαιρία θα ξαναμπώ.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ναι τους βλεπωμερικες φορες στις γαμπες πιο πολυ.και οσο τους βλεπω τοσο τρελαινόταν

----------


## marianna27

Όχι δεν θέλω να τα κουνάω συνέχεια και δεν έχω ιδιαίτερο πόνο. Κάποιους πόνους έχω και που. Οι συσπάσεις είναι τουλάχιστον 2 μήνες  :Frown:  Εμένα με χτυπάνε συνέχεια. Συνέχεια αν βάλω το χέρι πάνω στο πόδι το νιώθω. Φαίνεται και με γυμνό μάτι αρκεί να εστιάσεις εκεί.Αχ δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## marianna27

Αλλά εγώ Τζίνα δεν το έχω μόνο στα πόδια αλλά και στις παλάμες και στο πρόσωπο και στην πλάτη που και που.

----------


## tzina2012

Καθαρο αγχος Μαριαννα μου..Κανε ςνα βημα κ πηγαινε σε ψυχιατρο..

----------


## marianna27

Γιατί το λες αυτό Τζίνα μου; 2 μήνες είναι μεγάλο το διάστημα..

----------


## marianna27

Θα ξαναμπω με την πρώτη ευκαιρία να τα πούμε..

----------


## tzina2012

Ειναι μεγαλο διαστημα για να ειναι κατι παθολογικο κ χωριε ευρηματα στις εξετασεις.Αρα?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Καλησπερα παιδια αν και δεν μπορεσα να ηρεμισω και τωρα που γραφω τους εχω τους σπασμους στις γαμπες ειναι μικροι αλλα αν τους παρατιρισεις φαινονται.τι να κανω ειμαι εξερετικα αγχωμενος αν και παιρνω αγχωλιτικα

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ειμαι αρκετα εως πολυ αγχωμενος σταματω να ζω.δεν ξερω τι να κανω .οι σπασμοι ειναι ολη μερα στο μυαλο μου .ουτε για τρεξιμο δεν μπορω να παω.αν και κανενας γιατρος δεν μου πε κατι.

----------


## kostas62

Αχιλλεα,
κανενας γιατρος δεν θα ασχοληθει, εαν δεν σου εχει βρει καποιο παθολογικο ευρημα! 
εφ οσον λοιπον δεν σου εχουν βρει κατι , πιθανοτατα δεν εχεις τιποτα! 

οσο και αν νομιζεις οτι εχεις κατι σοβαρο, οι μυικοι σπασμοι χωρις με καθαρες τις συνηθεις ιατρικες εξετασεις , οσο και αν διαρκουν ειναι ανευ σημασιας,και συνηθως εχουν ψυχολογικο υποβαθρο. 

δυστυχως ομως τους εχεις δωσει μεγαλη σημασια ,και θα σε κανουν να υποφερεις αδικα για πολυ χρονο.
Τα αγχολυτικα εαν δεν εντασονται σε μια συνολικοτερη ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη /αγωγη , λιγο και προσωρινα βοηθουν. 

Προσπαθησε να μιλησεις σε ατομα που εμπιστευεσαι και ζητα τους εαν δεν μπορεις μονος , να απευθυνθειτε σε καποιο ειδικο ,και συντομα! 

εαν δεν παψεις να τσεκαρεις τον εαυτο σου καθε λιγο εαν εισαι καλα , δυσκολα θα ξεφυγεις απο αυτο τον φαυλο κυκλο. 

Συμβουλες απο ενα ομοιοπαθη στο παρελθον ,που συνηλθε .

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ευχαριστω παρα μα παρα πολυ .κωστα ο νευρολογος που πηγα παλι σημερα μου ε να μην ξανακανω ηλεκτρομυογραφυμα και οτι ιταν μια χαρα .ο 2ος επειδη μια τιμη ηταν χαμιλοτερι τον ρωτισα και μου παι οτι δεν ειναι κατι και οτι ολα τα φτιαχνει το αγχος μου .πωςγινεται να αισθανομαι το ποδι μου αδυνατο?απ το αγχος και επειδη το σκεφτομαι?πριν 4 μερες εκανα 80 χλμ ποδηλατο αλλα το μυαλο μου εκει.κοιτουσατις γαμπες και ταχερια μου.και αυτοεξεταζομαι.συγνωμη για το μεγεθος του κειμενου.ουτε τα στεντον δε με πιανει.χαλια χαλια και ξανα χαλια μεσακατεψαιτο ιντερνετ.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Και τωρα που ξαπλωνω ειναι και στην πλατη και στα ποδια .δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι γινεται.οσο επιμενουν τοσο αγχωνομαι.ρε τι παθαμαι .

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Παιδια τι γινεται πως παμε με τις συσπασεις .σημερα εχω στον πηχη μου

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Παιδια τι γινεται πως παμε με τις συσπασεις .σημερα εχω στον πηχη μου


Κανενας μεσα παιδια σημερα.?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Παιδια αυτη η συσπαση στον πηχη μου με χει αρωστηση περισοτερο απ οτι ειμουν.μου ρχεται να το κοψω.εσεις πως πατε με τις σνσπασεις ;

----------


## tzina2012

Τα ιδια κ εγω..συνεχεια συσπασεις αλλα κ βαρος στα ποδια.κουραζομαι οταν ειμαι ορθια..ξεκινησα κ εγω αγωγη εδω κ τρεις μερες αλλα φυσικα δεν εχςι δειξει κατι.απλα ειναι τοσο ρντονες που πεταγεται εξω ολος ο μυς..κ ρυθμικες..κ εγω εχω φρικαρει.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Τα ιδια κ εγω..συνεχεια συσπασεις αλλα κ βαρος στα ποδια.κουραζομαι οταν ειμαι ορθια..ξεκινησα κ εγω αγωγη εδω κ τρεις μερες αλλα φυσικα δεν εχςι δειξει κατι.απλα ειναι τοσο ρντονες που πεταγεται εξω ολος ο μυς..κ ρυθμικες..κ εγω εχω φρικαρει.


Χαλια πολυ και γω εχω στο αριστερο πηχη μου και μου την εχει δώσει. Εχω και αλλου αλα εκει ειναι ολη μερα .τι θα κανω δεν ξερω?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ολη την ωρα κοιταω το χερι μου.κουραση δε νοιοθω ..νοιοθω φοβο και κατθληψη.και ολα αυτα απο μια ζαλη και ψαξιμο στο ιντερνετ.και το χειροτερω ειναι να προσπαθεις ναδειχνεις οκ.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ολη την ωρα κοιταω το χερι μου.κουραση δε νοιοθω ..νοιοθω φοβο και κατθληψη.και ολα αυτα απο μια ζαλη και ψαξιμο στο ιντερνετ.και το χειροτερω ειναι να προσπαθεις ναδειχνεις οκ.

----------


## tzina2012

Θα σου δωσω μια συμβουλη..Οποτε το παθαινεις κ σε φοβιζει χαλαρωνε τελειως το σωμα κ προκαλεσε το κ αλλο.πες ελα δεν σε φοβαμαι..κ ας κανει οτι θεκει.ας βγει ο μυς απ εξω..ετσι το εξασθενεις..μην το φοβασαι γιατι σε νικαει.στα λεω για να τα ακουω κ εγω.

----------


## marianna27

Παιδιά κι εγώ χάλια είμαι. Προσπάθησα να το "ξεχάσω" λίγες μέρες αλλά τίποτα!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μεγαλο χαλι εγω ειμαι με το βλεμα καρφομενο στο χερι μου.δεν περιμενα ποτε κατι τοσο μικρο να με τρομαζε τοσο πολυ.και το θεμα ειναι οτι αισθητικά. Δεν το αντιλαμβανομαι.τι να κανω να ξεκολισω δεν ξερω

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Το ιντερνετ παιδια μεγαλη ζημιά. Για μενα που με φοβικος και θελω να το παιξω και ντοκτορ .αντε να το βγαλω απ το μναλο μου.

----------


## marianna27

Εγώ έχω συσπάσεις στην παλάμη και κουνιέται ο αντίχειρας και το μικρό δάχτυλο. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Εννοείται πως έχω συσπάσεις και σε πόδια και πλάτη.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Και κατι αλλο Τζινα εγω να χαλαρωσω και να του πω να φυγει .αυτο το .....δεν φευγει γιατι ξερει οτι το χεζομαι.τι ξεφτιλα.

----------


## marianna27

Αχιλλέα εσύ συσπάσεις έχεις σε όλο το σώμα;

----------


## marianna27

Τζίνα εσύ πως είσαι;

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ναι Μαριαννα παντου λιγες αλλα παντου και στο χερι ολη μερα.μα ολη.

----------


## marianna27

Παιδιά να σας ρωτήσω κάτι; Το βράδυ κοιμάστε καλά; Εννοώ έχει τύχει να ξυπνήσετε από αυτές τις συσπάσεις ή όχι;

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Εγω τις εχω το πρωι.κοιμαμαι με στεντον οποτε κοιμαμαι .αλλα τις νοιοθω αρκατες φορες και στον υπνο.εσενα ειναι ολες εντονες η ειναι και απ αυτες που μονο βλεπεις;

----------


## marianna27

Οι περισσότερες είναι έντονες. Όλη μέρα πόδια χέρια πλάτη πρόσωπο. Δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.

----------


## panagiwtis23

> Παιδιά, άνοιξα αυτό το νέο θέμα γιατί πραγματικά βρίσκομαι σε απόγνωση. Εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες νιώθω σε όλο μου το σώμα σπασμούς των μυών. Όπως καμιά φορά πεταρίζει το βλέφαρο...εγώ το νιώθω αυτό σε όλο το σώμα σε διαφορετικά σημεία. Ταυτόχρονα νιώθω και μία αδυναμία στα πόδια... φοβάμαι μην έχω σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας...έψαξα και είδα ότι είναι και αυτά κάποια από τα συμπτώματα....το έχετε νιώσει εσείς ποτέ αυτό? Φοβάμαι για ακόμη μια φορά να αντιμετωπίσω τους δικούς μου και να τους πω τι νιώθω....πάλι θα μου πουν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου.


Το είχα μερικές φορές λόγω αντικαταθλιπτικών ειδικά όταν είχα βάλει το remeron... Ήταν λες και έκανα παθητική γυμναστική με ηλεκτρόδια. Επειδή παλιά έκανα για τετρακέφαλο ήταν ακριβώς έτσι οι σπασμοί. πατ πατ πατ στον τετρακέφαλο πρώτα στο ένα πόδι μπορεί και 20 λεπτά λέω θα κάνω τετρακέφαλο (πέρα από την πλάκα είχα φρίξει και εγώ) και μετά στο άλλο !!! μετά από λίγες μέρες σταμάτησε. Με έπιανε ξαφνικά και εμένα σε διαφορετικά σημεία μπορεί στο δικέφαλο στο χέρι, μπορεί σε ένα δάχτυλο οπουδήποτε...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Το είχα μερικές φορές λόγω αντικαταθλιπτικών ειδικά όταν είχα βάλει το remeron... Ήταν λες και έκανα παθητική γυμναστική με ηλεκτρόδια. Επειδή παλιά έκανα για τετρακέφαλο ήταν ακριβώς έτσι οι σπασμοί. πατ πατ πατ στον τετρακέφαλο πρώτα στο ένα πόδι μπορεί και 20 λεπτά λέω θα κάνω τετρακέφαλο (πέρα από την πλάκα είχα φρίξει και εγώ) και μετά στο άλλο !!! μετά από λίγες μέρες σταμάτησε. Με έπιανε ξαφνικά και εμένα σε διαφορετικά σημεία μπορεί στο δικέφαλο στο χέρι, μπορεί σε ένα δάχτυλο οπουδήποτε...


Παναγιωτη εμενα δεν ειναι εντονες ολες.εχω και πολυ πιο αναπαισθητες.οι οποιες με αγχωνουν.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Οι αλλοι ομοιοπαθουντες πως ειναι.;

----------


## tzina2012

Πηγα σε νευροχειρουργο ολα ηταν αψογα.κ μου ειπε η γιατρος να ξεκινησω αγωγη παλι κ το εκαβα..ειμαι ενα τσικ καλυτερα.οι συσπασεις επιμενουν.κ εμενα παντου αλλα στα ποδια δεν παλευονται.θα περιμενω δεκα μερες για να δουμε πως θα παει η αγωγη κ θα προχωρησουμε κ σε αλλες εξετασεις αν χρειαστει.μαριαννα κανε το βημα με τον ψυχιατρο.δεν θα χασεις.αχιλλεα αυτο ειναι το θεμα.οτι σε φοβιζει.πες του να το κανει κ αλλο.μη μασας γαμωτο.πατα το κατω.δεν εχεις τιποτα.

----------


## tzina2012

Συγνωμη παιδια λαθος.σε αγγειοχειρουργο πηγα κ ηταν ολα οκ...η νευρολογος που εδωσε την αγωγη.

----------


## The_Mechanic

Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σε όλες. Πριν από 2.5 χρόνια είχα παρατηρήσει και εγώ τυχαίους μυϊκούς σπασμούς στο σώμα μου με αποτέλεσμα να ανησυχήσω για διάφορες νευρολογικές ασθένειες. Επισκέφτηκα γύρω στους 7 γιατρούς και όλοι με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ήμουν απολύτως υγιής. Πιο συγκεκριμένα είχα ποστάρει και σε αυτό το forum δύο θέματα και οι απαντήσεις των μελών με βοήθησαν πολύ στην ψυχολογία μου. Τα θέματα που είχα ξεκινήσει βρίσκονται εδώ [http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...2%CE%AF%CE%B1] και εδώ [http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...9%CE%B3%CE%AE]. Το κύριο πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα ήταν ότι εμπιστευόμουν πιο πολύ το Internet από 7 γιατρούς. Εν τέλει κατέληξα στα εξής. Το άγχος παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο στα συμπτώματα που εμφανίζει κανείς. Ακόμα και κάποιος εντελώς υγιής, αν πιστέψει ότι έχει κάποια ασθένεια και αρχίσει να αγχώνεται 24/7 θα παρατηρήσει συμπτώματα τα οποία ενδεχομένως έχει διαβάσει σε κάποια σελίδα. Η άποψή μου είναι ότι άμα ο γιατρός σας πει ότι είσαστε υγιείς, εμπιστευτείτε τον. Εγώ μετά από 2.5 χρόνια, έχω ξεπεράσει πλήρως την φοβία αυτή [τώρα έχω άλλη  :Stick Out Tongue: ] και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μπορεί να έχει περάσει και ένα εξάμηνο και να μην έχω κάποια σύσπαση. Αν όμως με πιάσει κάποιο άγχος, οι συσπάσεις αυτές όχι μόνο επιστρέφουν άλλα και αυξάνονται έως ότου μου φύγει το άγχος.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σε όλες. Πριν από 2.5 χρόνια είχα παρατηρήσει και εγώ τυχαίους μυϊκούς σπασμούς στο σώμα μου με αποτέλεσμα να ανησυχήσω για διάφορες νευρολογικές ασθένειες. Επισκέφτηκα γύρω στους 7 γιατρούς και όλοι με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ήμουν απολύτως υγιής. Πιο συγκεκριμένα είχα ποστάρει και σε αυτό το forum δύο θέματα και οι απαντήσεις των μελών με βοήθησαν πολύ στην ψυχολογία μου. Τα θέματα που είχα ξεκινήσει βρίσκονται εδώ [http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...2%CE%AF%CE%B1] και εδώ [http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...9%CE%B3%CE%AE]. Το κύριο πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα ήταν ότι εμπιστευόμουν πιο πολύ το Internet από 7 γιατρούς. Εν τέλει κατέληξα στα εξής. Το άγχος παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο στα συμπτώματα που εμφανίζει κανείς. Ακόμα και κάποιος εντελώς υγιής, αν πιστέψει ότι έχει κάποια ασθένεια και αρχίσει να αγχώνεται 24/7 θα παρατηρήσει συμπτώματα τα οποία ενδεχομένως έχει διαβάσει σε κάποια σελίδα. Η άποψή μου είναι ότι άμα ο γιατρός σας πει ότι είσαστε υγιείς, εμπιστευτείτε τον. Εγώ μετά από 2.5 χρόνια, έχω ξεπεράσει πλήρως την φοβία αυτή [τώρα έχω άλλη ] και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μπορεί να έχει περάσει και ένα εξάμηνο και να μην έχω κάποια σύσπαση. Αν όμως με πιάσει κάποιο άγχος, οι συσπάσεις αυτές όχι μόνο επιστρέφουν άλλα και αυξάνονται έως ότου μου φύγει το άγχος.


Παιδια ευχαριστω πολυ.πηγα και γω σημερα σε νευρολογο και μου κανε μνογραφιμα στον πηχη εκει δηλαδη που ειχα τις πολλες συσπασεις και μου πε αυχενικο.οτι πιεζεται ενδεχομενος καποιο νευρο .το απογευμα το χα στην πλατη εντονα.α εκανα και στο δικέφαλο. Μηριαίο και μου λεει αν ηταν η als ετσι θα θελαν να χουν ολοι.σηνελθε και παρε τα φαρμακα καιμην κοψεις την προπονηση λογο του ψυχαναγκαστικονυ χαρακτιρα σου.και τηλ ψυχολογο.αυτα παιδια αλλαεγω εκει αγχοοοοοοοοοοοοος.ρε τι οργιο ειμαι.σηχαθικα τον εαυτο μου.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μαριαννα εσυ πως εισαι .?ηρεμισες καθόλου. ?οι σπασμοι;αγχο[οοοοοοοοοοοος.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Φιλε machanic kai go se 5 η 6 γιατρους πηγα οι 3 αρνηθηκαν να μου κανουν μυογρφιμμα ο 1 μου κανε μια χερια μια ποδια και μια μου πεχαπια και οτι το μυογραφημμα το κνουμε βαση κλινικης εξετασεις ιστορικου και εικονας και οχι οταν θελει οποιος.θελει.μαλλον εχει δικιο.αχ αυτο το ιντερνετ.

----------


## marianna27

Τζίνα χαίρομαι που είσαι έστω και ένα τσικ καλύτερα..Συνέχισε έτσι για να απαλλαγείς επιτέλους από αυτό.!!!!!!! Αχιλλέα δυστυχώς είμαι στην ίδια κατάσταση..Πόδια χέρια κάποιες φορές και πρόσωπο. Εγώ τώρα κόλλησα αλλού δυστυχώς αλλά καλύτερα να μην περιγράψω την φοβία μου πάλι.

----------


## marianna27

Παιδιά δυστυχώς χρειάζομαι βοήθεια. Ξέρετε τι έχω πάθει; Έχω διαβάσει τόσες πολλές ιστορίες ανθρώπων και πραγματικά έχω μπλοκάρει! Ξαναείπα ότι τον τελευταίο καιρό έχω τρελό κόλλημα με τη ΣΚΠ. Έκανα μαγνητική εγκεφάλου όλα καλά. Έλα όμως που έχω διαβάσει ιστορίες που ο ένας έλεγε "εμένα η μαγνητική στο κεφάλι ήταν καθαρή στον αυχένα όμως όχι" Σκέφτομαι ΑΥΧΕΝΑ ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΚΑΝΑ! Άλλη ιστορία "εμένα το πρόβλημα ήταν στο νωτιαίο μυελό κι έτσι ανακάλυψα την ασθένεια" Σκέφτομαι ΝΩΤΙΑΙΟ ΜΥΕΛΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΕΛΕΓΞΕΙ ΕΓΩ! Και πια τρελάινομαι. Τα συμπτώματα εξακολουθώ να τα έχω. Και έτσι όπως τα σκέφτομαι εγώ τώρα πρέπει να βρω έναν γιατρό να μου γράφει όλη μερα εξετάσεις κι εγώ να τρέχω. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω πια. Και ο Κώστας και η Τζίνα με παροτρύνουν να επισκεφθώ ψυχίατρο. Το ξέρω μου το λένε για καλό αλλά έλα που βαθιά μέσα μου λέω δεν είναι άγχος αυτό με τίποτα. Και εφόσον υπάρχουν εξετάσεις που δεν έχω κάνει πως θα αρχίσω άλλου είδους φάρμακα; Δηλαδή με τρεις νευρολογικές εξετάσεις 1 μαγνητική εξετάσεις αίματος γενικές αλλά και πιο εξειδικευμένες το αποτέλεσμα είναι κρίσεις άγχους. Αλλά πάλι εγώ σκέφτομαι κι αν τελικά είναι το πρόβλημα στον αυχένα πως έβγαλε ο γιατρός το συμπέρασμα; Και αν και αν και αν και αν..Βοήθειαααααααααααααααα αααααααααααααααα

----------


## marianna27

Επίσης φοβάμαι συνεχώς ότι θα λήξει η ασφάλεια μου και μετά δεν θα έχω την πολυτέλεια να κάνω πανάκριβες εξετάσεις όπως η μαγνητική. Όλη μέρα το σκέφτομαι. Και όλη μέρα να μ αφήσεις στον τομογράφο δεν θα πω όχι. Αρκεί σιγά σιγά να εξετάζω κάθε φορά κι ένα νέο σημείο. Ξέρω έχω μεγάλο πρόβλημα..Συγγνώμη ρε παιδιά αλλά με έχει πιάσει απελπισία!

----------


## tzina2012

Aν δεν μπορεις να ηρεμησεις κανε κ μια μαγνητικη αυχενα που δεθχνει κ τον νωτιαιο μυελο φυσικα.για να πειστεις οτι δεν εχεις κατι.Γιατι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ.Εγω σημερα ειμαι σκατα.Παλι εντονες συσπασεις κ συνεχεια.Κ με αγωγη..Τι να υποθεσω τωρα?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Aν δεν μπορεις να ηρεμησεις κανε κ μια μαγνητικη αυχενα που δεθχνει κ τον νωτιαιο μυελο φυσικα.για να πειστεις οτι δεν εχεις κατι.Γιατι ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ.Εγω σημερα ειμαι σκατα.Παλι εντονες συσπασεις κ συνεχεια.Κ με αγωγη..Τι να υποθεσω τωρα?


Μαριαννα και τζινα ακουτε πως εχει η κατασταση.εγω εχω απο χθες εντοναστην πλατη.και στο κωλοχερι μου.εσυ μαριαννα να ξεχασεις τον τομογραφο και νατα μαζεψεις και ναπας σε ειδικο ψυχηκης υγειας επιγοντος.εγω το αφησα αν και ηξερα την καταληξη πιστευοντς οτι μετην αγωγη δεν θα μπορουσα να τρεξω.λες και με τοσο αγχος θα τρεχα.τωρα τζινα ξερεις σαν προιπαθουσα οτι το αγχος κάνει πολλα .ποσο μαλλον σε μας.και οτι εχουμε τις μερες μας.σωστα.;και οπως με συμβουλεψες πάρε την αγωγη και ασε τις μαμακιες.συγνωμη κιολας.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Και κατι αλλο και μενα μαριαννα αν μ αφηνες ολη μερα στα καλοδια με το μυογραφο θα μουν καλα.ερε φουτσα που θέλουμε. Για να στρωσουμε γαμο το μυαλο μας.συγνωμη για τι φραση .αλλα αυτο θα λεγε καποιος λογικος.

----------


## tzina2012

Η κατασταση μου σημερα ειναι απελπιστικη.εκτος απο τις συνεχομενες συσπασεις εχω κ πολυ πονο στα ποδια.σχεδον δεν μπορω να σταθω ορθια.θα μου στριψει παιδια..αχιλλεα τι αγωγη παιρνεις?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα ζολοφτ .και ειμαι λιγο καλητερα.οι σπασμοι εκει ομως.εσυ εχεις αλλου εκτος απ τα ποδια;

----------


## tzina2012

Ναι παντου τις εχω...ανυποφορο...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ναι παντου τις εχω...ανυποφορο...


Ειναι δεν ειναι το χουμε και γω και συ.κοιταξε να παρεις την αγωγη σου. Γιατι θα ταλαιπωρηθης οπως εγω.εμενα μερικες ειναι τοσο ανεπαισθητες που μονο φαινονται.εσενα ειναι ολες δυνατες.;α και κατι αλλο οχι ιντερνετ.θανατος για μας ειναι σαν το τζογο δεν κοβεται

----------


## marianna27

Τζίνα και Αχιλλέα σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας. Κι εγώ συνεχίζω τα ίδια. Πιο πολύ σε πόδια και παλάμες. Αχ τι θα κάνουμε παιδιά..

----------


## marianna27

Από σήμερα θα προσπαθήσω να μην ψάχνω άλλο στο internet. Όπως λες Αχιλλέα είναι θάνατος! Πραγματικά. Έστω να κάνω μια αρχή..

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Από σήμερα θα προσπαθήσω να μην ψάχνω άλλο στο internet. Όπως λες Αχιλλέα είναι θάνατος! Πραγματικά. Έστω να κάνω μια αρχή..


Πες μου κατι που κερδιζεις αν ψαχνεις στο ιντερνετ;να σου πω εγω .αγχος.............εγω εχω εντριφιση στο νοσοφοβικο youtube .και τωρα απολαμβανω αυτο που εσπειρα μεσα στο σκατοκεφαλι μου.να κοιτιεμαι σαν καμια γρια και να περιμενω τι θα μου κουνιθη.σε γιατρο πηγες ;μη χεραισαι ψηχιατρο εννοω;

----------


## marianna27

Τίποτα δεν κερδίζω. Απολύτως τίποτα! Τη ζωή μου κατέστρεψα. Και στο παρελθόν είχε τύχει ξανά να πάθω εμμονή με το internet. Αλλά από σήμερα τέλος. Πρέπει να πιστεύω τους γιατρούς. Αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα και να πηγαίνω! Όχι δεν έχω επισκεφθεί ακόμη ψυχίατρο να σου πω την αλήθεια. Πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω Αχιλλέα. Κι εγώ όλη μέρα αυτό κάνω. Κάθομαι και κοιτάω τι θα κουνηθεί. Και κυρίως εμμονή με τα δάχτυλα χεριών και ποδιών. Και αν τύχει και το δω με πιάνει τρόμος.

----------


## γελα πολυ

Παιδια και εγω το παθαινω αυτο..στην αρχη αγχονομουν πολυ αλλα μετα σταματησα να τ δινω σημασια και με ενοχλει πολυ λιγοτερο..παντως οταν εχουμε αγχος στελενει ζημα στον εγκεφαλο οτι υπαρχει κυνδινος..ο εγκεφαλος νομιζει οτι υπαρχει πραγματικος κυνδινος και μετα ενεργοποιει τους μυες για να τρεξουμε να σωθουμε απο τον υποτειθεμενο κυνδινο...για αυτο και η ανασα γινεται πιο γρηγορη και οι παλμοι ανεβαινουν κ.τ.λ. κ.τ.λ.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Παιδια και εγω το παθαινω αυτο..στην αρχη αγχονομουν πολυ αλλα μετα σταματησα να τ δινω σημασια και με ενοχλει πολυ λιγοτερο..παντως οταν εχουμε αγχος στελενει ζημα στον εγκεφαλο οτι υπαρχει κυνδινος..ο εγκεφαλος νομιζει οτι υπαρχει πραγματικος κυνδινος και μετα ενεργοποιει τους μυες για να τρεξουμε να σωθουμε απο τον υποτειθεμενο κυνδινο...για αυτο και η ανασα γινεται πιο γρηγορη και οι παλμοι ανεβαινουν κ.τ.λ. κ.τ.λ.


Εμενα οι γαμπες μου ειναι λες και κουνουνται μικρα κομματακια .και φυσικα με αγχωνη απιστευτα παλι απο αντα που ειχα δει στο ιντερνετ.εσεις πως εισται σημερα παιδια;

----------


## marianna27

Τα ίδια και σήμερα..Πόδια χέρια πάλι τα ίδια. Γέλα πολύ εσύ πόσο καιρό το είχες έντονα αυτό; Το είχες σε όλο το σώμα ή σε συγκεκριμένα σημεία;

----------


## marianna27

Επίσης άρχισα να έχω τινάγματα και στον ύπνο  :Frown:

----------


## madiwasp

Παιδια καλησπερα..εχω πολυ καιρο να μπω εδω..απο τοτε που αρχισαν οι συσπασεις παντου σε ολο μου το σωμα στο προσωπο και στη γλωσσα..εκανα το λαθος να μπω στο ιντερνετ..κοντεψα να πεθανω...και προφανως οχι απο τις συσπασεις..αλλα απο τα τερατωδη πραγματα που διαβασα..θα τα διαπιστωσετε αν διαβασετε τα posts μου..εχω να πω το εξης..εχω αυτες τις συσπασεις απο περυσι τον Ιουνιο..ξεκινησαν εντελως ξαφνικα και συνεχιζονται ακομη και σημερα..εκανα μαγνητικες..ηλεκτρομυογραφ ηματα..πηγα σε ενα σωρο γιατρους..ολα εδειχναν καθαρα αλλα οι συσπασεις δε σταματανε..και ξερετε γιατι? Γιατι ειναι μια απολυτα φυσιολογικη αντιδραση του οργανισμουβσε στρεσσογονες καταστασεις..οσοι ειστε αγχωδεις οφειλετε να γνωριζετε οτι οι επιπτωσεις του αγχους ειναι μη αναστρεψιμες..ετσι λοιπον εμαθα να ζω με τις συσπασεις μου και ομολογω πως αρχιζω και τις λατρευω...οτι θελετε με ρωτατε..φιλικα..μια πολυ ταλαιπωρημενη απο τις αηδιες του ιντερνετ ψυχη..

----------


## madiwasp

Και κατι ακομη..μην κανετε το λαθος και παρετε φαρμακα χωρις λογο..επαιρνα αγχολυτικα και δε γινοταν τιποτα..μεχρι που περασε ο καιρος..ειδα οτι ακομη ζω και δοξα τω Θεω ειμαι τελεια και επαψα να τα σκεφτομαι..να τονισω ομως οτι τα εχω καθε μερα..ενας απιστευτος νευρολογος απο το ΓΝΑ μου ειχε πει..κοπελα μου..αυτα απο τη στιγμη που τα απεκτησες δε θα σου φυγουν ποτε..ειναι εντελως ακινδυνα απλα θα μαθεις να ζεις μ αυτα..οταν αγχωνομαι λιγο παρα πανω παω σαν κομπρεσερ..χτυπανε γαμπες μπρατσα..δακτυλα..ματι γλωσσα...ολα...ολα ομως..

----------


## madiwasp

Σας τα γραφω μαζεμενα γιατι δεν ξερω ποσο συντομα θα ξανα μπω..εμπιστευτειτε τους γιατρους..επιπλεον..να ξερετε οτι αυτες τις συσπασεις τις εχουν οι περισσοτεροι..απλα δεν ειναι ψυχακιδες σαν εμας ωστε να ψαχνουν στο νετ..πληροφοριακα..τις εχει ο συζυγος μου και οι γονεις μου...μεχρι να το δω με τα ματια μου δεν τους πιστευα..ζηστε ομορφα τη ζωη σας και ξεχαστε τις παρενεργειες του νετ..οι συσπασεις ηταν μια απο τις πολλες φρικες που εφαγα με τη νοσοφοβια που με δερνει..ευτυχως περιμενω το μωρακι μου και ελπιζω αυτο να με βγαλει απο αυτη τη μιζερια της νοσοφοβιας..να ειστε ολοι πολυ καλα..

----------


## elis

ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΤΑ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΚΑΙΡΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΧΕΙΡΟΤΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΛΔ 
ΚΑΙ ΦΥΓΑΝ ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΓΤ ΒΑΡΕΘΗΚΑΝ

----------


## marianna27

madiwasp γεια σου.. Έχω διαβάσει ότι έχεις γράψει κατά καιρούς εδώ. Εύχομαι μια μέρα να μπορέσω να το αντιμετωπίσω όπως κι εσύ. Προς το παρόν όλα στο σώμα μου "χτυπάνε" και δεν αντέχω. Κουνιούνται δάχτυλα και τρελαίνομαι. Για τα αγχολυτικά συμφωνώ μαζί σου γιατί προσωπικά αν τα ξεκινήσω και δω οτι αυτά συνεχίζονται εκεί είναι που θα τρελαθώ πραγματικά. Οπότε προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον θα αφήσω την κατάληξη ως έχει και βλέπουμε. Με το καλό και το μωράκι σου. Όλα να σου πάνε καλά. elis χαίρομαι για σένα. Εύχομαι να φύγουν και τα δικά μου κάποια στιγμή και όλων όσων υποφέρουν εδώ μέσα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μαντι με το καλο το μικρο σου.εγω ειμαι υπερβολικα αγχομενος με τις γαμπες μου ειναι λες και χουν κατι και κουνιουνται τμηματικα.φοβαμαι για als.μετα το ιντερνετ.το μυογραφιμα δεν εδειξε κατι.

----------


## madiwasp

Και εγω για als φοβομουν..και ετρεχα κανα 6 μηνο σε γιατρους..δεν αφησα νευρολογο για νευρολογο..λοιπον..το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα ειναι η μονη εξεταση που δειχνει κατευθειαν και με την πρωτη το παραμικρο προβλημα που υπαρχει στους μυες και στα περιφεριακα μας νευρα..και εγω το εκανα και βγηκε μια χαρα και παλι δεν εφησυχαζομουν..ο νευρολογος που μου το εκανε μου ειπε οτι ειναι η μονη και αποκλειστικη εξεταση για την als..και δειχνει με την πρωτη..επρεπε να δειτε πως κουνιουνται τα δακτυλα μου..πως πεταριζουν τα ματια μου..παιδια τα εχω παντου..δεν υπαρχει σημειο που να μην εχω τις συσπασεις..γαμπες..γλωσσα..π ροσωπο..χερια..ακομη και στα δακτυλα των ποδιων..οσο τα ξεχναω τοσο ηρεμουν..οταν αγχωθω η οταν τα θυμηθω με θυμουνται και αυτα πολυ εντονα!! Αν ο νευρολογος αποκλυσει κατι..σιγουρα ξερει πολλα παραπανω απο μας που πανικοβαλλομαστε απο τις αηδιες που διαβαζουμε..εχω ειχα πειστει οτι θα πεθανω και ολοι γελουσαν μαζι μου..γιατι πολυ απλα ηξεραν οτι δεν εχω κατι..απλα εγω το χειροτερευα με το αγχος μου

----------


## madiwasp

Εμπαινα εδω και μιλουσα με τη Lora..με βοηθησε πολυ..μου εδωσε κουραγιο..το ιδιο θελω να πετυχω κι εγω με σας..σας καταλαβαινω στο μεγιστο βαθμο..μην καταστρεφετε τις ζωες σας..πηγατε σε γιατρο? Σας βρηκε υγιεις? Αυτο ηταν! Ξεχαστ2 το και προχωρειστε παρα κατω..θα βρεθει κατι αλλο μετα τις συσπασεις..ειναι σιγουρο! Αυτο επαθα κι εγω..και συνεχιζει σαν φαυλος κυκλος! Καταραμενο ιντερνετ...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εμπαινα εδω και μιλουσα με τη Lora..με βοηθησε πολυ..μου εδωσε κουραγιο..το ιδιο θελω να πετυχω κι εγω με σας..σας καταλαβαινω στο μεγιστο βαθμο..μην καταστρεφετε τις ζωες σας..πηγατε σε γιατρο? Σας βρηκε υγιεις? Αυτο ηταν! Ξεχαστ2 το και προχωρειστε παρα κατω..θα βρεθει κατι αλλο μετα τις συσπασεις..ειναι σιγουρο! Αυτο επαθα κι εγω..και συνεχιζει σαν φαυλος κυκλος! Καταραμενο ιντερνετ...


Μαντι εκανα 3ηλεκτρομυογραφιματα σε 3 διαφορετικους απ τους 6 που πηγα το θέμα. Ειναι οτι τις βλεπω στις γαμπες μου .και μενα ο γιατρος μου πε οτι δε θελει επαναληψη τα κανα με διαφορα2μηνου αλλα δεν ξεκολαω.μαμηθηκε η ζωη μου .ευχαριστω.

----------


## madiwasp

Και εγω οσο τα εβλεπα τρελαινομουν..και τα εβλεπαν και οι αλλοι..μου ελεγε ο αντρας μου..χαχα κοιτα πως κουνιεται ο ωμος σου..και ο δικος μου ετσι κανει..η γαμπα ηταν must καθε πρωι..κουνιουνται και οι 2 ταυτοχρονα..πετυχα συντονισμο!!!

----------


## The_Mechanic

Το άγχος μπορεί να προκαλέσει μυικές συσπάσεις. Εγώ το έχω παρατηρήσει με εμένα. Όποτε έχω άγχος έχω και διάσπαρτες μυικές συσπάσεις στο σώμα μου, μετά από καιρό και από γιατρούς κλπ. κατάλαβα ότι από την στιγμή που οι γιατροί δεν το βρίσκουν ανησυχητικό δεν θα με ανησυχεί και εμένα. Βέβαια, όλοι εμείς οι αγχώδεις τύποι, έχουμε τον εξής κοινό παρονομαστή πιστεύω, δεν εμπιστευόμαστε τους γιατρούς, συνεπώς, ακόμα και ο γιατρός να μας πει ότι είμαστε υγιείς, θα έχουμε αμφιβολίες. Το λέω αυτό γιατί ενώ τα γράφω αυτά, περνάω μια τέτοια φάση, όπου γιατροί μου έχουν πει να μην ανησυχώ αλλά εγώ δεν τους ακούω. 

Πάντως παιδιά, οι μυικές συσπάσεις δεν θα πρέπει να σας ανησυχούν πιστεύω, ιδιαίτερα με καθαρές μαγνητικές, ηλεκτρομυογραφήματα και διαβεβαιώσεις γιατρών.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Το άγχος μπορεί να προκαλέσει μυικές συσπάσεις. Εγώ το έχω παρατηρήσει με εμένα. Όποτε έχω άγχος έχω και διάσπαρτες μυικές συσπάσεις στο σώμα μου, μετά από καιρό και από γιατρούς κλπ. κατάλαβα ότι από την στιγμή που οι γιατροί δεν το βρίσκουν ανησυχητικό δεν θα με ανησυχεί και εμένα. Βέβαια, όλοι εμείς οι αγχώδεις τύποι, έχουμε τον εξής κοινό παρονομαστή πιστεύω, δεν εμπιστευόμαστε τους γιατρούς, συνεπώς, ακόμα και ο γιατρός να μας πει ότι είμαστε υγιείς, θα έχουμε αμφιβολίες. Το λέω αυτό γιατί ενώ τα γράφω αυτά, περνάω μια τέτοια φάση, όπου γιατροί μου έχουν πει να μην ανησυχώ αλλά εγώ δεν τους ακούω. 
>  
> Πάντως παιδιά, οι μυικές συσπάσεις δεν θα πρέπει να σας ανησυχούν πιστεύω, ιδιαίτερα με καθαρές μαγνητικές, ηλεκτρομυογραφήματα και διαβεβαιώσεις γιατρών.


Το θεμα ρε παιδια με μενα ειναι οτι μπορει να μην τις νοιώθω. Καν και μονο να τις βλεπω.και αυτο ειναι που με στρεσαρρη περισσοτερο.δεν ξερω τι νακανω .εχω και αλλου εκτος απ τις γαμπες που τις εχω ολη μερα αλλα τις αλλες τις νοιώθω.ρωτησα παλι το γιατρο να ξανακανω μυογραφιμμα και μου πε πως δεν πρεπει να το επαναλαβω απ τι στιγμη που δεν υπαρχουν σημαδια απονεύρωσης. Ειμαι αρκετα αγχωμενος.ευχαριστω.α και σημερα αισθανομαι πιο αδυναμο το αριστερο χερι.

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω το εχω 1.5 μηνα αουο..εχω λιωσει στις συσπασεις..ολη μερα χτυπανε κυριως στα ποδια αλλα κ παντου..τρεμουν,τιναζονται σαν χτυπος της καρδιας ρυθμικα..αν δεν κουνισω το ποδι η οποιο σξμειο ειναι δεν σταματανε.πολλες φορες νιωθω σαν να ερπει κατι απο κατω.μα οοοολη μερα τα νιωθω.κ ειμαι στην εβδομη μερα αγωγης.κ καμμια διαφορα.αυτο που ανησυχει ομως ειναι οτι πονανε κ τα ποδια μου κ τα νιωθω βαρια.εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα μετα απο 15-20 μερες απο την εναρξη των συμπτωματων κ ηταν καθαρο..κ μετα μου λεει ενας γιατρος οτι κανονικα μπορει να χρειαζοταν να το εκανα αργοτερα κ οτι τοτε μπορει να μην ρδειξε...κ φυσικα χεστηκα..κ εγω για als φοβαμαι μερα νυχτα...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τι γιτρος ηταν αυτος;εμενα δε μου πε κατι τετοιο κανεναας απο τους 6νευρολογους εγω το τελευταιο το καναστο 2μηνο

----------


## tzina2012

Ορθοπεδικος..το πρωτο ποτε το εκανες αχιλλεα?να μην ανησυχω?

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω υποτιθεται το εκανα νωρις για αυτο λεω οτι φοβαμαι...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα και γω καπως ετσι τις νοιώθω. Σαν να νε κατι απο κατω .αλλα κανεις γιατρος εκ τον 6 στο λεω 6 δεν μου παι για επαναληψη απ τι στιγμη που δεν υπαρχουν σημαδια απονευροσης.ξαναγραψε οποτε μπορεις .

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Πρώτων ο ορθοπεδικος δεν ειναι αρμοδιος. Μετα απο ποσο καιρο σου πε δηλαδη.ειχες στο παρελθον θεμματα αγχους;

----------


## tzina2012

Μου ειπε οτι καποιες ασθενειες μπορει να φανουν κ μετα απο τρεις μηνες..η νευρολογος λεει οτι στις δυο εβδομαδες.κατι θα ειχε δειξει κ αν ηταν als θα ειχε δειξει..βασικα αλλος ετσι αλλος αλλιως..μου ειπε ομως οτι αν δεν περασει με την αγωγη η δεν δω βελτιωσω παμε για περαιτερω εξετασεις..δεν θελω ομως γαμωτο
..θελω να ειναι αυτο.κουραστηκα.αγχος ειχα παντα κ δυστυχως την προηγουμενη αγωγη την σταματησα τον μαιο ...προσφατα δηλαδη..κ ηδη μισο χρονο με την αγωγη ημουν σουπερ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Μου ειπε οτι καποιες ασθενειες μπορει να φανουν κ μετα απο τρεις μηνες..η νευρολογος λεει οτι στις δυο εβδομαδες.κατι θα ειχε δειξει κ αν ηταν als θα ειχε δειξει..βασικα αλλος ετσι αλλος αλλιως..μου ειπε ομως οτι αν δεν περασει με την αγωγη η δεν δω βελτιωσω παμε για περαιτερω εξετασεις..δεν θελω ομως γαμωτο
> ..θελω να ειναι αυτο.κουραστηκα.αγχος ειχα παντα κ δυστυχως την προηγουμενη αγωγη την σταματησα τον μαιο ...προσφατα δηλαδη..κ ηδη μισο χρονο με την αγωγη ημουν σουπερ


Θα δεις σιγουρα βελτιωση με την αγωγη η εστο καλυτερευση.για πες μου τωρα αν δεν ειχες μπει στο ιντερνετ θα ξερες τις μαλ αυτες .και η νευρολογος και οχι ο ορθοπεδικος ειναι αρμοδιος .επομενος κατι θα χε δει.εγω το κανα στο 2μηνο το τελευταιο .απο τα συμπτωματα.διαβασες μαλλον πως μου χαν ξεκινηση και που κατεληξα.σου πε και το ξερεις οτι η αγωγη θελει χρονο.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Αν δεν κανω λαθος και σενα απο σκπ ξεκινησε η μαλ αυτη η κανω λαθος.;κοιτα να σε ηρεμη και γω εχω το χερι μου που το αισθανομαι αδυνατο.και σπασμους σχεδον παντου.στο μυαλο ειμαστε αρρωστοι.

----------


## tzina2012

Το ελπιζω κ το ευχομαι αχιλλεα μου..απο σκπ ξεκινησε ναι...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Α και κατι αλλο σε εξετασε με σφυρακια κτλ;η κλινικη εξεταση δειχνη πολλα.αυτο μου παν ολοι οι νευρολογοι που πηγα καλα οι 3 δεν μου καναν μυογραφιμα. Με διωξαν.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ειδες λοιπον παρομοια με μενα απο σκπ που μουδιαζε το ποδι μου μετατο μαραθονιο εφτασα στο αλς.και παρατιρουσα τις δεσμιδωσεις. Αγχος.κατα περιεργο τροπο το βραδυ ειμαι καλητερα.τι μερα σκατα

----------


## kostas63

Χαιρετώ το Forum.
Πριν απο δέκα χρόνια άρχισα να έχω μυικές συσπάσεις (δεσμιδώσεις), στις γάμπες των ποδιών μου αλλά αραιά και που και σε άλλα σημεία του σώματος(χέρια αυχένας κλπ).Απο τις εξετάσεις που μου έγιναν δεν βρέθηκε τίποτα το ανησυχιτικό.Για να μην επισέλθω σε πολλές λεπτομέρεις αυτά που έχω να πώ είναι τα εξείς. Υπάρχει ένα καλοήθες σύνδρομο που λέγεται Benign fasciculation syndrome (BFS). Aν to googλαρεται θα μαθεται πολλά. Σχετικό φόρουμ υπάρχει εδώ http://www.aboutbfs.com/forums/
Δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος ανησυχίας για ALS η ΣΚΠ.Ειδικά η πρώτη είναι νόσος που την χαρακτηρίζει η έκπτωση της μυικής δύναμης και απαντάται σε ηλικίες μετά τα 50 και πάρα πολύ σπάνια.
Δεσμιδώσεις επίσης μπορεί να έχουμε απο συμπίεση νέυρου απο σπόνδυλο (μέση αυχενικό κλπ). Να κοιμάσται ήρεμοι και χωρίς κανέναν φόβο και να ξέρεται ότι δεν είναι τίποτα κακό οι δεσμιδώσεις απο μόνες τους.

----------


## marianna27

Γεια σε όλους. Εγώ σήμερα είμαι χειρότερα από κάθε άλλη φορά. Ξεκίνησε πάλι ο πόνος στο πόδι. Συσπάσεις παντού και πολύ έντονα σήμερα στο μάτι μεγάλης διάρκειας. Και κάτι μουδιάσματα πάνε και έρχονται σε πόδια. Χειρότερα από κάθε άλλη φορά!

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΧΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΩ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ

----------


## marianna27

Πόσο καιρό τα έχεις; Έχεις κάνει εξετάσεις; Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη απάντησε μου γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά σήμερα

----------


## kostas63

Μαριάννα, αφού έκανες εξετάσεις και δεν βρέθηκε κάτι μην ανησυχείς. Όπως έγραψα πιο πάνω πρόκειται για ένα καλοήθες σύνδρομο (BFS) και θα σου περάσει σιγα σιγά. Οι ασκήσεις διατάσεων κάτω άκρων θα σε βοηθήσουν πάρα πολύ. Aν έχεις μουδιάσματα η κράμπες πάρε μαγνήσιο. Είχες ποτέ προβλήματα με μέση η αυχένα ;

----------


## marianna27

Όχι καλέ μου Κώστα δεν είχα ποτέ κάποιο πρόβλημα με τη μέση ή τον αυχένα μου. Απλά τώρα αρχίζω και πιστεύω πως πρέπει να κάνω μαγνητικά στον αυχένα μήπως και φανεί κάτι. Μου κόλλησε τώρα δεν θα πω ψέματα. Το μαγνήσιο για να φέρει αποτελέσματα ξέρει κανείς πόσο καιρό πρέπει να το παίρνουμε;

----------


## tzina2012

Παιδια ηρεμηστε.Ειμαστε τοσα ατομα με ολα αυτα κ δεν εχουμε καμμια παθολογικη ενδειξη...Τα λεω για να τα ακουω κ εγω.Σιγουρα ειναι πολυ εντονα ολα αυτα κ ειδικα το δικο μου που συνοδευεται κ με πονο στα ποδια δεν.παλευεται.Μαριαννα εξακολουθω να σου λεω να πας σε ειδικο.Ψυχιατρο μονο πρσπςι να δεις.Δεν ειναι τιποτα ακουσε με.Κωστα μπορεις να περιγραψεις μεσες ακρες τι ειναι αυτο το συνδρομο?Εγω δεν τα παω καλα με τα αγγλικα
Κ Κατι αλλο...εγω π.χ καθομαι σεια καρεκλα κ οταν σηκωνομαι νιωθω αδυναμια κ συσπασεις.τις νιωθω πια κ οταν ειμαι ορθια.κ παιρνω κ αγωγη..τι να πω?εχω φρικαρει.δειχνει καθαρα οτι οι μυες μου εχουν κουραστει.Μαζι με αυτους κ εγω.

----------


## elis

> Πόσο καιρό τα έχεις; Έχεις κάνει εξετάσεις; Αν έχεις την καλοσύνη απάντησε μου γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά σήμερα


ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΑ ΟΠΥ ΝΑ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΖΩ ΑΚΟΜΑ

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω το βραδυ κοιμαμαι καλα..μεχρι να κοιμηθω ειναι το θεμα μου..κ φυσικα απο την ωρα που ξυπναω..

----------


## marianna27

Παιδιά ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Τζίνα μου έχω κλείσει ραντεβού με ακόμη έναν νευρολόγο στη Θεσσαλονίκη σε 2 εβδομάδες περίπου. Αν και από εκεί ακούσω τα ίδια ο μόνος δρόμος μετά είναι ο ψυχίατρος. Με έχουν τρελάνει σήμερα. Και στο σαγόνι και στο μάτι άλλο πράγμα σήμερα.

----------


## kostas63

Το καλύτερο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να επαναλάβεις έξι μήνες μετά τις πρώτες εξετάσεις το ΗΜΓ και αν βγεί κι αυτό καλό να αποδεχτείς ότι έχεις ΒFS και θα περάσει μόνο του.Μην δολοφονείς τον εαυτό σου με άσχημες σκέψεις.

----------


## marianna27

Ναι θα το επαναλάβω Κώστα. Το θέμα είναι ότι είναι μόνιμη σκέψη και μέχρι να περάσουν αυτοί οι μήνες τι κάνουμε. Τζίνα είσαι τυχερή που κοιμάσαι έστω το βράδυ. Εγώ δεν κοιμάμαι ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ εδώ και αρκετό καιρό.

----------


## kostas63

Το σύνδρομο Καλοήθων δεσμιδώσεων (BFS) είναι μια νευρολογική διαταραχή που χαρακτηρίζεται από δεσμιδώσεις (συσπάσεις) διαφόρων γραμμωτών μυών του σώματος. Η σύσπαση μπορεί να συμβεί σε οποιαδήποτε ομάδα μυών, αλλά είναι πιο συχνή στα βλέφαρα, τα χέρια, τα πόδια, και τα πόδια. Ακόμη και η γλώσσα μπορεί να επηρεαστεί. Η σύσπαση μπορεί να είναι περιστασιακή ή συνεχόμενη. (Απο την Wikipedia)

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΜΑΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΞΑΠΛΩΝΩ ΤΟ ΒΡΑΔΥ ΑΝΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΕΡΕΣ 
ΑΛΛΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΑΙΖΕΙ ΡΟΛΟ ΔΛΔ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΚΙΝΔΥΝΑ;
ΣΙΓΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΚΟΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΖΟΜΑΡΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ

----------


## tzina2012

Παιδια ερωτηση(κ κουραγιο σας)...εγω εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα δυο εβδομαδες μετα τα πρωτα συμπτωματα..αν ειχα als θα το εδειχνε?

----------


## tzina2012

Κωστα ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση.

----------


## kostas63

> Παιδια ερωτηση(κ κουραγιο σας)...εγω εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα δυο εβδομαδες μετα τα πρωτα συμπτωματα..αν ειχα als θα το εδειχνε?


Αν είχες ALS δεν θα μπορούσες να περπατήσεις καθότι το πόδι σου θα ηταν σαν να κάλπαζε απο την αδυναμία.Ακόμα δεν θα μπορούσες να ανοίξεις ενα κουτι πατατάκια.Σταμάτα να έχεις τον φόβο αυτής της κωλοαρρώστιας. Κάνε γυμναστική και κυρίως ασκήσεις StretchinG. Ρώτα κάποιον Φυσίατρο η βρες απο το Ιντερνετ.

----------


## elis

ΠΑΝΤΩΣ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΧΕΙ ΤΥΧΕΙ ΚΑΝΑ ΔΥΟ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΥΧΩ ΣΩΜΑΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ
ΠΟΥ ΚΑΛΠΑΣΑ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΣΕ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΑΙΣΘΗΜΑ
ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΤΑΣΤΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥ ΕΝΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΕΙΣ 
ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΟΙ ΣΠΡΙΝΤΕΡ ΤΩΝ ΕΚΑΤΟ ΜΕΤΡΩΝ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Κωστα62 αν Μπορεις απαντησε.εμενα εχουν περιοριστη στις γαμπες κανενας δεν μου παι απο τους 6 νευρολογους να το επαναλαβω.το παρατηρησα 2 βδομαδες μετα τον μαραθονιο. Και οπωςπροειπα το μυαλο μου ειχε ενα ηνα κολληση στη σκπ και ειχα.ενα μονιμο ανεπισθητο μουδιασμα στο αρ ποδι και το ενιωθα αδυνατο..παρ ολα αντα ξανατρξα ενα μηνα μετα και αν και νομιζα η αισθανομουν το ποδι αδυνατο βγηκα 2ος.μετα πετυχε το μυαλο μου το αλς και ψαχνωντας στο ινερνετ παρατηρησα οτι ειχαδεσμιδοσεις παντου.ακουσα και για καποιον και εκτοτε η ζωη μου εγινε κολαση .πηγα εκανα ενα ημγ και το επανελαβα στο δνμηνο ο γιατρος το μονο που μου πε.αν και ξαναπηγα και του δειξα τις δεσμιδωσεις μου πε οτιδεν ειναι τιποτα.εχον περιοριστη στις γαμπες και λιγο στον κορμο.φυσικα παιρνω αγωγη εδω και 20ημερες συν.ευχαριστω.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μαριαννα και τζινα απ οτι βλεπω σημερα ειμασται χειροτερα απο καθε αλλη μερα.εγω εχω θεμα το πρωι ειμαι χαλια.

----------


## tzina2012

Κλασικα κ σημερα σηκωθηκα μρ συσπασεις στα ποδια .Ξεκινανε απο τα γονατα αρχιζει ο πονος στο γονατο κ στη συνεχεια της μερας ποναει ολο το ποδι κ οι συσπασεις εξαολωνονται.Δηλαδη ελεοοοοος.Κωστα σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα φοβηθηκα μηπως εκανα το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα νωρις(βλ.δυο εβδομαδες).Φυσικα τωρα ολα αυτα τα εχω 1.5 μηνα.. Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον εσεις σημερα να ειστε καλυτερα.Εγω λεριμενω κ μια απαντηση την δευτερα απο την μαγνητικη στην μεση.Αχιλλεα εγω πιστευω οτι εσυ κ ως αθλητης κουραστηκες λιγο παραπανω συν το αγχος...κ εγινε ολο αυτο...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Κλασικα κ σημερα σηκωθηκα μρ συσπασεις στα ποδια .Ξεκινανε απο τα γονατα αρχιζει ο πονος στο γονατο κ στη συνεχεια της μερας ποναει ολο το ποδι κ οι συσπασεις εξαολωνονται.Δηλαδη ελεοοοοος.Κωστα σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση αλλα φοβηθηκα μηπως εκανα το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα νωρις(βλ.δυο εβδομαδες).Φυσικα τωρα ολα αυτα τα εχω 1.5 μηνα.. Ελπιζω τουλαχιστον εσεις σημερα να ειστε καλυτερα.Εγω λεριμενω κ μια απαντηση την δευτερα απο την μαγνητικη στην μεση.Αχιλλεα εγω πιστευω οτι εσυ κ ως αθλητης κουραστηκες λιγο παραπανω συν το αγχος...κ εγινε ολο αυτο...


Τζινα και γω χαλια ειμαι σημερα τι να πω απ το κακο στο χειροτερο παρατηρο τις γαμπες μου σηνεχεια.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινακι δεν ξερω αν σε ρωτησα εσενα ειναι σαν να χεις κατι μεσα(δεν μπορω να το εξηγησω σν μικρα κιματακια μερικες φορες)απαντησε οποτε μπορεις ευχαριστω.η αγωγη δεν σε ποιασε ακομα.ηρεμιστικο σου δωσε;

----------


## tzina2012

Ναι κ αυτο το νιωθω αχιλλεα μου..μου εδωσε κ ζαναξ ναι..αλλα δεν...τι να πω..σημερα ειμαι στην 8η μερα θεραπειας..εχω απελπιστει..

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ναι κ αυτο το νιωθω αχιλλεα μου..μου εδωσε κ ζαναξ ναι..αλλα δεν...τι να πω..σημερα ειμαι στην 8η μερα θεραπειας..εχω απελπιστει..


Τζινακι να μην πεις τιποτα να περιμενεις να πιασει η αγωγη .και να προσπαθεις αν και δυσκολο να χαλαρωνης και υπνο.εχουμε θεμα με το μυαλο μας.θα το δεις οπως το χεις ξαναδει.εγω νοιωθω τα δαχτυλα των χεριων σφηγμενα αστα. Το βραδυ δεν κοιμαμαι οτι θελεις στειλε.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Τζινακι να μην πεις τιποτα να περιμενεις να πιασει η αγωγη .και να προσπαθεις αν και δυσκολο να χαλαρωνης και υπνο.εχουμε θεμα με το μυαλο μας.θα το δεις οπως το χεις ξαναδει.εγω νοιωθω τα δαχτυλα των χεριων σφηγμενα αστα. Το βραδυ δεν κοιμαμαι οτι θελεις στειλε.


Παιδια τι γινεται πως ειμασται σημερα.εγω χαλια τοιδιο και τα ποδια μου.

----------


## marianna27

Χάλια παιδιά κι εγώ  :Frown:

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Χάλια παιδιά κι εγώ


Εσυ μαριαννα πως αισθανεσαι αυτες τις συσπασεις;ειναι ολες εντονες.η.υπαρχουν και αυτες που βλεπεις;και τις αισθανεσαι λιγο η καθολου;ευχομαι χρονια καλα και πολλα απαλαγμενη απο καθε ειδους μακακια

----------


## marianna27

Αχιλλέα σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πάρα πολύ για τις ευχές σου να είσαι καλά. Εγώ έχω όλη μέρα συσπάσεις. Εννοείται ότι υπάρχουν κι αυτές που βλέπω. Και είναι οι περισσότερες. Τις αισθάνομαι έντονα. Σε χέρια πόδια και ορισμένες φορές στην πλάτη και στην κοιλιά. Δεν αντέχω άλλο. Είναι 2,5 μήνες τώρα αυτό το πράγμα. Δεν μπορεί.. Το σώμα μου με προειδοποιεί για κάτι. Επίσης έχω συσπάσεις και στο πρόσωπο. Αρκετές φορές είναι και στο πρόσωπο έντονες. Επίσης έχω συσπάσεις στην παλάμη με αποτέλεσμα να κουνιούνται τα δάχτυλα των χεριών. Αλλά πολλές φορές κουνιούνται και τα δάχτυλα των ποδιών μέσα στη μέρα και τη νύχτα. Θέλω κάποιος να μου πει υπεύθυνα τι έχω. Είναι πολλά τα συμπτώματα για να είναι άγχος. Αν ήταν μόνο οι συσπάσεις ίσως το δεχόμουν. Αλλά αυτή ακούσια κίνηση δαχτύλων διάφορα τινάγματα και μουδιάσματα με οδηγούν σε πολλές σκέψεις.

----------


## marianna27

Έχω επηρεαστεί από το internet όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ. Αλλά όλα αυτά είναι προειδοποιητικά σημάδια για κάτι αλλιώς μετά από τόσο καιρό θα σταματούσαν, έστω θα είχαν υποχωρήσει. Αλλά εγώ τα έχω κάθε μέρα. Προσπάθησα και να ξεχαστώ και ασχολήθηκα με άλλα πράγματα. Δεν καθόμουν όλη μέρα να κοιτάω το σώμα μου. Εγώ τα εγκατέλειψα. Αυτά όμως όχι.

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΤΑ ΧΩ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΙ ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΙΕΣ ΚΙΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΩΝ ΚΛΠ
ΣΚΟΝΤΑΦΤΩ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΩ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΔΕ ΔΙΝΩ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ
ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΔΕ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ Η ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΠΟΙΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ
ΝΟΜΙΖΕΙΣ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ;

----------


## marianna27

elis απλά πιστεύω ότι πίσω απ όλα αυτά κρύβεται μια πάθηση. Είτε είναι η σκπ είτε είναι άλλη η πάθηση. Με βασανίζει να μην μου δίνει κανένας γιατρός απάντηση. Να μου πει τουλάχιστον. Έχεις αυτό και τέλος. Να ξέρω τι έχω και πως μπορώ ίσως να το αντιμετωπίσω. Δεν θέλω να χειροτερεύσω κι άλλο και μετά να μάθω τι έχω. Θέλω υπεύθυνα μια απάντηση από κάποιον γιατρό. Οι περισσότεροι λένε πάνε σε ψυχίατρο όμως κατά τη γνώμη μου δεν ασχολούνται με τους ασθενείς όσο πρέπει. Δηλαδή αφού αποκλείσει όλα τα ενδεχόμενα μετά ναι στείλε με σε άλλη ειδικότητα. Αλλά όχι έτσι.

----------


## tzina2012

Μαριαννα χρονια πολλα κουκλα μου..δεν θα πω κατι αλλο.με καλυψες.τα ιδια νιωθω κ εγω αλλα με πονο κ στα ποδια.θεκω κ εγω μια απαντηση αλλα δεν την παιρνω.εχω φρικαρει..συμφωνω ομως στο να δοκιμασεις κ αγωγη.πηγαινε κ δεν θα χασεις..το πιστευω.αχιλλεα γιατι ρε φιλε δεν με πιανει αυτη τη φορα?ας πουμε σημερα ειμαι χααααλια..ολο συσπασεις.αλλα παρατηρω κ το αλλο..παω π.χ να σηκωθω απο την καρεκλα συσπαση..περπαταω παω να κατσω συσοαση.πολυ μυικο μου κανει..σηκωνω π.χ το χερι ψηλα σπασμος παλι. περιμενω αυριο αποτελεσμα απο μαγνητικη στην μεση αλλα πες οτι βγαιβει με προβληνα.τα χερια η κοιλια η μεση πως στο καλο δικαιολογουνται?

----------


## tzina2012

Μαριαννινο αν ηταν σκπ τα συμπτωματα ηδη θα ειχαν κοπασει ...δεν κρατανε κ τοσε οι υποτροπες..οποτε αυτο δεν ειναι. Εγω που εχω κολλησει με το als μου λεει καποιος πως θα το βγαλω απο το σκατομυαλο μου?

----------


## marianna27

Τζίνα μου σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ να είσαι καλά. Εύχομαι όλοι να γίνουμε όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα καλά. Καλά αποτελέσματα στη μαγνητική να έχεις. Δεν έχεις als βρε κορίτσι μου. Η ασθένεια είναι πάρα πολύ σπάνια συνήθως προσβάλλει άνδρες και με τόσες εξετάσεις κάτι θα σου έλεγαν. Δεν έχεις. Απλά ο καθένας έχει κολλήσει με μια ασθένεια. Να σου πω κάτι; Διάβασα ένα άρθρο με νευρολογικές παθήσεις. Πέρα από τη σκπ και als για τις οποίες μιλάμε πιο πολύ εδώ μέσα. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές. Οπότε εγώ δεν κολλάω πια σε μια συγκεκριμένη. Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να μου πει κάποιος υπεύθυνα τι έχω. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται. Το ξέρω.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Τζίνα μου σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ να είσαι καλά. Εύχομαι όλοι να γίνουμε όσο το δυνατόν πιο γρήγορα καλά. Καλά αποτελέσματα στη μαγνητική να έχεις. Δεν έχεις als βρε κορίτσι μου. Η ασθένεια είναι πάρα πολύ σπάνια συνήθως προσβάλλει άνδρες και με τόσες εξετάσεις κάτι θα σου έλεγαν. Δεν έχεις. Απλά ο καθένας έχει κολλήσει με μια ασθένεια. Να σου πω κάτι; Διάβασα ένα άρθρο με νευρολογικές παθήσεις. Πέρα από τη σκπ και als για τις οποίες μιλάμε πιο πολύ εδώ μέσα. Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές. Οπότε εγώ δεν κολλάω πια σε μια συγκεκριμένη. Το μόνο που θέλω είναι να μου πει κάποιος υπεύθυνα τι έχω. Αλλά δεν πρόκειται. Το ξέρω.


Καλησπερα σε ολο το team τζινα και γω παιρνω αγωγη αρκετες μερες αλλα μην φανταστεις οι γαμ......οι γαμπες μου ΕΙΝΑΙ. Λες και χουν φιδακια μεσα τους μερικες φορες.και εχω σποραδικα και αλλου .κανενας νευρολογος απ τους πολλους που πηγα δεν μου πε για επανεξεταση.τι ναπω και μενα τα φαρμακα δεν με ηρεμουν οσο θα θελα.απλα το λεω και στη μαριαννα αν δεν εχεις τι νασου πουν.δες λιγο τα συμπτοματα τις υποχονδριασης. Παιδια δεν κοιμαμαι.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Α και κατι αλλο το μυαλο μαριαννα παιζει πολλα παιχνιδια γιαυτο αυτο που λες προσπαθουσα νακανω κατι αλλο αλλα αυτο εκει.απλα νομιζες οτι εκανεςκατι αλλο .τα ψυχωσωματικα ειναι παριεργα.

----------


## tzina2012

Παιδια μια ευχη.Αυριο ευχομαι να ειμαστε ολοι καλυτερα..μονο αυτο..καλο βραδυ απο μενα..κ οτι θελετε ειμαι εδω..δεν μπαινω συχβα για μπαινω απο κιν κ ειμαι με mb.δεν εχω ιντερνετ. Σας φιλω κ σας στελνω ολη την θετικη μου ενεργεια...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ευελπιστω ναμαστε καλητερα.παιρναμαι δυσκολα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια .καλα αποτελεσματα για αυριο.ρε γαμωτο σκεφτομαι οταν ηρεμω(βραδυ γιατι τι μεραδεν ειμαι και στα καλύτερα )πως εγινε ετσι η ζωη μου απο μια ζαλη εφτασα εδω.σκατακαι παλι σκατα πιστευα οτιδεν θα ξαναπατουσα σε ψυχ/τρο μετατο 2005και εφτασατο 2015 στα ιδια.προβληματα απο μικρος.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ευελπιστω ναμαστε καλητερα.παιρναμαι δυσκολα αυτη ειναι η αληθεια .καλα αποτελεσματα για αυριο.ρε γαμωτο σκεφτομαι οταν ηρεμω(βραδυ γιατι τι μεραδεν ειμαι και στα καλύτερα )πως εγινε ετσι η ζωη μου απο μια ζαλη εφτασα εδω.σκατακαι παλι σκατα πιστευα οτιδεν θα ξαναπατουσα σε ψυχ/τρο μετατο 2005και εφτασατο 2015 στα ιδια.προβληματα απο μικρος.


Καλημερα παιδια σε τι κατασταση εισται σημερα;εγω χαλια.

----------


## tzina2012

Απο το πρωι συσπασεις..με το που ξυπνησα.κ εντονες..απογοητευτηκα...χα ια ομως...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Γιατι απογοητευτικες;τι περιμενες να φευγαν απ τι μια στιγμη στην αλλη;παρε την αγωγη σου.και γω χαλια ειμαι εχω αυτες τις μικρες στις γαμπες.πως καταντησα παλι;χαλια.χαλια.χαλια

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω τα εχω παντου ομως συν πονο...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εγω τα εχω παντου ομως συν πονο...


Μπορω να σεκαταλαβω.και γω παντου τις εχω πονο εχω μονο στο χερι.απλα.στις γαμπες ειναι συναιχεια.τοζαναξ σε ηρεμη καθολου;και η κωλοαγωγη θέλει καιρο να πιασει.

----------


## tzina2012

Τωρα πια νιωθω οτι ουτε το ζαναξ με ηρεμει..βασικα ισως λιγο...αλλες φορες φοβαμαι πολυ κ τα κανω σκατα αλλες φορες ειμαι πιο χαρπυμενη συνεπως δεν φοβαμαι..αλλα δεν σταματααααανσ οι κωλοσυσπασεις λεμε....ελεοοοοος

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ακριβως στην ιδια φαση ειμαι.μονο το βραδυ ηρεμω .εντομεταξη δεν ξερω αν θελει επαναληψη το ηλμ το κανα στ 2 μηνο .τι να πω .αγχοοοοοοοοος.πολν αγχος ουτε μενα με πιαννη το στεντον .σκατα.

----------


## tzina2012

Πιστευω πως θα περασουν ολα...υπομονη χρειαζεται...δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται αλλο ηλεκτρομυογραφημα..εγω που το κανα στο δεκαπενθημερο τι να πω?ας το ξεχασουμε λιγο..ισως βοηθησει..δεν εχω αλλη λυση.Μαριαννα εσυ πως εισαι?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Πιστευω πως θα περασουν ολα...υπομονη χρειαζεται...δεν νομιζω οτι χρειαζεται αλλο ηλεκτρομυογραφημα..εγω που το κανα στο δεκαπενθημερο τι να πω?ας το ξεχασουμε λιγο..ισως βοηθησει..δεν εχω αλλη λυση.Μαριαννα εσυ πως εισαι?


Ουτε γω βρισκω αλλη λυση απλα η καθημερινοτιτα ειναι χάλια. Και τα κολοφαρμακα αργουνε να δρασουν .ξενερώνω με τη ζωη μου γαμωτο.

----------


## tzina2012

Υπομονη..τιποτα αλλο δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Υπομονη..τιποτα αλλο δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε...


Εμενα μου τη σπαει που παρατηρω τις γαμπες μου να χορευουν εσωτερικα.μου προκαλει αγχος. Και φοβο .αρκετες φορες μη διαχειρισιμο.σκατα

----------


## elis

ΕΓΩ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΞΑΝΑΛΕΩ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΧΩ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕ ΜΕ ΕΝΟΧΛΟΥΝ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ελις εμενα μ απασχολη οτι τα βλεπω σπανια τα νιωθω στις γαμπες .στο αλλο σωμα τα καταλαβενω .οι εξετασεις δεν δειξαν κατι αλλα εγω εκει.πιστευω ναχεις διαβασει τι περναω.

----------


## elis

ΟΧΙ ΔΕ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΙ ΠΕΡΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΙΑΣΑ ΠΡΙΝ ΔΥΟ ΤΡΕΙΣ ΣΕΛΙΔΕΣ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΒΑΡΙΕΜΑΙ 
ΝΑ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΩ ΤΙ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΔΛΔ ΓΤ ΑΠΑΝΤΑΩ ΕΤΣΙ

----------


## zouzounitsaaa

Δεν εχω διαβάσει όλες τις σελίδες για να εχω συνολική άποψη .. Απλά θα ήθελα να πω πως η δύναμη του μυαλού ειναι τεράστια και μας κανει οτι θελει . Κ εγω οπότε αγχώνομαι με πιανει και πεταρίζουν διάφορα σημεία στα σώμα μου . Επίσης μια φορά ειχα διαβάσει για κάτι παρενεργειες ενός αντικαταθλιπτικου που έπαιρνα και έλεγε οτι απο το αριστερό πόδι δεν μπορεις να περπατάς καλα και όντως επειδή το πίστεψα άρχισα να κουτσαίνω ασυναίσθητα . Έπρεπε να περάσει πολυ ωρα να λογικευτώ και να καταλάβω οτι το δημιουργούσα εγω ... Ειναι απίστευτο !

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ελις θα στα πω εν ολιγης. Πριν 4 μηνες και κατι ειχα κατι μουδιασματα μετα απο μαραθωνιο και μια ζαλη .μπηκα ιντερνετ και ειδα γι σκπ εκανα εξετασεις κομπλεμεταεπιασα κατι πεταρισματα στο κορμι μου και μου ρθε η als κανω μυογραφιμα ολα καλα ξανακανω μετα το 2μηνο καλα αλλα το μυαλο μου κολλησε εκει και βλεπω ολη μερα τις γαμπες μου να κανουν διαφορα

----------


## elis

ΚΟΙΤΑ ΕΜΕΝΑ Η ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΕΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΦΟΣΟΝ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΚΛΗΡΗ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΘΑ ΤΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ
ΕΓΩ ΤΑ ΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΓΩ ΕΚΕΙ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΛΗΞΕΙ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ η αληθεια ειναι οτι ετρεχα πανω απο 120 χλμ την εβδομαδα +την δουλειά +οικογενεια.απλα με χουν αγχωση παρα πολυ.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Παιδια οι αλλοι πως εισται σημερα;εγω μια απ τα ιδια. Σκατα.

----------


## elis

> Ευχαριστω παρα πολυ η αληθεια ειναι οτι ετρεχα πανω απο 120 χλμ την εβδομαδα +την δουλειά +οικογενεια.απλα με χουν αγχωση παρα πολυ.


ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ; ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ ΜΗ ΣΕ ΚΟΨΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΛΗΣΗ Η ΤΡΟΧΑΙΑ ΔΙΠΛΩΜΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ;ΠΛΑΚΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΜΕ ΦΑΙΝΕΤΑΙ
ΕΤΣΙ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΔΕ ΣΟΥ ΠΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΡΙΑ ΚΑΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΦΤΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΤΟΥ
ΕΓΩ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΔΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΣΚΛΗΡΗ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΗ ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗΚΕΣ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Γιαυτο σου ειπα ελις αν διαβασες απο που ξεκινησε .ειμαι αθλητης του μαραθωνιου κατω των 3 ωρων.μετα επαθα το μπλακ αουτ .το θεμα ειναι οτι και ο γιατρος δε μου παι να ξανακανω ηλμ και απο τους 6 νευρολογους οι 3 δεν μου καναν.εγω εκει ομως φοβαμαι μηπως το κανα νωρις και δεν εδειξε.(2μηνο).ευχαριστω .

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Αυτο το ιντερνετ με σακατεψε ψυχολογικα.ασε οικονομικα που δεν αφησα νευρολογο για νευρολογο.

----------


## elis

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΑΜΑ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΟΛΑ ΔΙΚΑΙΟΛΟΓΟΥΝΤΑΙ ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕΙΣ
ΝΑ ΠΩ ΚΑΝΕ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΛΑΡΑ ΤΙ ΝΑ Σ ΠΩ ΔΕ ΞΕΡΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ Ο ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΤΕΤΟΙΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ 
ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΣ ΣΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΕΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΛΛΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ;
ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΩ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ευχαριστω με το γαμ τομυαλο μου τι κανω που κοιταω απ το πρωι ως το βραδυ τα γαμπιδια μου.αν δεν ειχα διαβασει στο ιντερνετ τωρα θα μουν σιγουρα καλητερα .ευχαριστω παντος.

----------


## elis

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΥΓΟΥΝ ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙΣ ΔΛΔ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΦΥΓΟΥΝΕ
ΚΑΙ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΕ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΟΥ ΚΟΨΕΙ ΚΑΜΙΑ ΚΛΗΣΗ Η ΤΡΟΧΑΙΑ ΟΠΩΣ ΤΡΕΧΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ Μ ΑΡΕΣΕ ΤΟ 120ΧΛΜ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΗΡΘΕ ΝΤΑΜΠΛΑΣ

----------


## Gbutterfly

Τελικά υπάρχει πολύς κόσμος που φοβάται οτι έχει αυτή την πάθηση. Μάλλον είναι πολύ αφηρημένη και γιαυτο οι νευρολόγοι δεν ασχολούνται με μας και τις φοβίες μας. Τον ίδιο φόβο έχω με πάμπολα κοινά συμπτώματα. Μέχρι και μαγνητική έχω κάνει η οποία ήταν καθαρή αλλά μετα απο 2 χρόνια ο φόβος επανήλθε και ήδη με πενθω. Μακάρι να μπορέσουμε να τον αποβάλλουμε τον φόβο αυτόν και να προσπαθήσουμε να χαρούμε τις ζωές μας. Καλό κουράγιο και σε σένα. Κατανοώ απόλυτα αυτό που περνάς. Διαβασε κα το δικό μου ποστ. Παλιότερα είχα σπασμούς που δεν με άφηναν να κοιμηθώ όχι απώς πεταρίσματα. Και τρόμο τόσο εσωτερικό όσο και εξωτερικό. Τελικά, μαλλον δεν ήταν ΣΚΠ.  :Smile:  Αλλά πάλι με αυτην την ιδέα παλέυω εδω και μια εβδομάδα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Και γω εκανα μαγνητικες κεφαλη αυχενα .τωρα φοβαμαι .γιαals επειδη εχω κατι σαν τιναγματα στις γαμπες πολυ ανεπαισθητα.εκανα ηλμ ολα καλα.μαριαννα και τζινα πως εισται;

----------


## tzina2012

Ειμαι κλασικα χαλια κ εγβ.Ψυχολογικα εχω ανεβει αλλα δεν φευγουν οι κωλοσυσπασρις απο τα ποδια.Τι να κανω γαμωτο?ποσο να περιμεν με την αγωγη?Gbutterfly ποσο καιρο ειχες τις συσπασεις?εγω νιωθω οτι εχω κ κατι κατω απο το δερμα κ με περπαταει συν τα ρυθμικα τιναγματα σαν χτυπος καρφιας συν πονος στα ποδια...

----------


## Gbutterfly

Αυτη τη στιγμη έχω και εγώ την αίσθηση οτι κάτι περπατάει κατω απο το δέρμα στα χέρια και στα πόδια γιαυτο κόλλησα πάλι στην ιδέα μαζί με αίσθημα καψίματος. Αχ είναι γνωστος ο γολγοθάς.. πάλι τα ίδια.. Τότε είχα συσπάσεις έντονες για τουλάχιστον 2 μήνες μάζι με άλλα συμπτώματα οπότε είχα κατατρομάξει (στον ύπνο έχω ακόμη καμια φορά). Δεν ξέρω εαν αυτό που βοήθησε να μου φύγουν ήταν η επιβεβαίωση απο την μαγνητική οτι δεν έχω κάτι σοβαρό ή οι ασκήσεις χαλάρωσης που έκανα με τον τότε ψυχολόγο.  :Smile:

----------


## Gbutterfly

Α! και το πέταρισμα των βλεφάρων είναι το πιο συχνό σε καταστάσεις αγχους.

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω που εχω παρει καθαρες εξετασεις κ με αγωγη στην 12η μερα γιατι δεν φευγουν?απλα εχω απελπιστει.τιποτα αλλο.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Και γω ρε παιδια αγωγη 25+ μερα ειμαι λιγο καλητερα αλλα αυτο που λει η τζινα αισθανομαι οτι εχω κατι κατι κατω απ τις γαμπες. Τζινα απ τον κορμο σου φυγαν η εχεις ελαχιστες;ρε σεις χαλια ειμαι ακομα

----------


## Gbutterfly

όταν λέτε αγωγή εννοείτε φαρμακευτικη αγωγή για το άγχος?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> όταν λέτε αγωγή εννοείτε φαρμακευτικη αγωγή για το άγχος?


Ναι αγωγη για το αγχος.γιατι ρωτας;

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μαριαννα εσυ πως εισαι;

----------


## tzina2012

Εχω κ στον κορμο μερικες φορες.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ρε τζινα απορω γιατι με την αγωγη δεν εχω ηρεμιση ακομα; ειμαι λιγο καλητερα αλλα ως εκει.οι ιδεες και οι συσπασεις .αυτες που νομιζεις οτι εχεις κατω απ το δερμα.δεν φευγουν.εσυ εισαι καλητερα η τα ιδια σκατα.;

----------


## tzina2012

Ας πουμε οτι σημερα νομιζω οτι ειμαι καπως καλα...Ξυπνησα κ δεν ξεκινησε το πανηγυρι..Θα δουμε κ στην πορεια..Μιλα κ με τον γιατρο σου...Πιστευω οφι θελει χρονο...Αλλα εγω συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι εσυ εισαι κ πολυ κουρασμενος...προσπαθησε να ξεκουραζεσαι πολυ.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ας πουμε οτι σημερα νομιζω οτι ειμαι καπως καλα...Ξυπνησα κ δεν ξεκινησε το πανηγυρι..Θα δουμε κ στην πορεια..Μιλα κ με τον γιατρο σου...Πιστευω οφι θελει χρονο...Αλλα εγω συνεχιζω να πιστευω οτι εσυ εισαι κ πολυ κουρασμενος...προσπαθησε να ξεκουραζεσαι πολυ.


Χαιρομαι που εισαι καλύτερα. Εγω το πρωι ειμαι χαλια καθε μα καθε πρωι.και μενα οι συσπασεις αυτες οι μικρες (κατω απ το δερμα)ειναι μονο στις γαμπες πολυ λιγες στον κορμο.δεν μπορω να ηρεμισω ομως.

----------


## tzina2012

Ουτε εγω μπορω..κ τελικα δεν ειμαι καλα γιατι ξεκινησε το πανηγυρακι.σε ολο το ποδι κ λιγο στον κορμο..δεν ξερω τι αλλο να κανω βαρεθηκα.

----------


## madiwasp

Καλα μου παιδια αυτα τα περασα και τα περναω πριν απο σας για εσας! Τρομαζετε που εχετε συσπασεις μερικους μηνες..αν σας περασουν σφυριξτε μου! Οι συπασεις απαξ και ξεκινησαν θα μεινουν για παντα..προερχονται απο αγχος..τις εχω 1 μιση χρονο..οταν θα τις αποβαλλετε απο το μυαλο σας παλι θα τις εχετε απλα δε θα σας ενοχλουν..μεχρι και εσωτερικα στο αυτι ειχα συσπασεις..γλωσσα ματια χειλη και σε οοοοολο το σωμα και τα δακτυλα και τα εβλεπα και εβαζα τα κλαματα..τρομαζανε να με συνεφερουν οι δικοι μου..εφοσον οι εξετασεις σας ειναι καθαρες δεν χρειαζεται κατι αλλο..βεβαια..ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος..μετα απο κανενα χρονο και ενω ολοι θα ειστε υγιεστατοι αλλα οι συσπασεις θα συνεχιζουν..εσεις θα τις νιωθετε και θα γελατε...θα με θυμηθειτε..

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινακι και γω βαρεθηκα .πηρα το γιατρο μου (νευρολογο) οπως ειπες και μου πε να μην ανησυχω.συμβαινει σε πολυ κοσμο το φενομενο των καλοηθων δεσμιδοσεων.τι να πω ειχα και γω λιγες στον κορμο .προσπαθω να το ξεχναω αλλα τιποτα .το πρωι ρε γαμοτο το πρωι ειμαι πολυ χαλια.

----------


## madiwasp

Και κατι αλλο..''τα αγχολυτικα δεν θεραπευουν τις συσπασεις..απαξ και εχεις συσπασεις δεν φευγουν ποτε..απλα κανε υπομονη και δες τις σαν ενα μασαζ γιατι γι αυτο προκειται..τιποτα σοβαροτερο"..Μαρκου Ιωαννης..επιμελητης νευρολογικης κλινικης ΓΝΑ..ο ανθρωπος που μου εδωσε την απαντηση που εψαχνα για να μην αυτοκτονησω!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ρε μαντι εγω επανελαβα. Το μυογραφυμμα στο 2μηνο ο γιατρος δε μου παι να το επαναλαβω.αν και το ρωτησα;αν ηταν αυτο που φοβασαι θα διχνε και τωρα.απλα μου χει γαμ την ψυχολογια.εσενα ηταν ολες εντονες η ειχες και αυτες τις μικρες που τις νοιωθεις λιγο κατω απ το δερμα.εμενα οι περισοτερες ειναι τετοιες στις γαμπες.ευχαριστω.

----------


## madiwasp

Και πολυ εντονες εχω και τρεμουλιασματα κατω απο το δερμα..δεσμιδωσεις ειναι ολες αυτες..αλλες φορες ειναι ετσι αλλες αλλιως..αλλες πιο εντονες αλλες πιο ομαλες..τον πρωτο καιρο που μου ξεκινησαν..οταν ημουν δτο κρεβατι τα πρωινα και τεντονομουν τις ειχα σε 10 διαφορετικα σημεια..ελεγα παει..θα πεθανω..εχω als..

----------


## madiwasp

Υπηρχαν μερες που ειχα λιγοτερες..και ελεγα ωραια! Θα περασουν..την επομενη μερα χτυπουσαν οοοολη μερα ασταματητα..και απογοητευομουν..

----------


## elis

ΔΕΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΕΘΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΑ
ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΤΕ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΩ ΟΣΟ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΚΙ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΙ
ΑΡΚΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΛΕΠΤΟΜΕΡΕΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΚΕΦΙ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΘΕΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΩΗ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΓΡΑΨΕΤΕ ΟΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΖΗΣΕΤΕ ΕΧΕΤΕ ΤΗ ΔΥΝΑΤΟΤΗΤΑ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ
ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΒΓΑΖΕΤΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΘΑ ΒΓΑΖΑΤΕ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ

----------


## elis

ΜΗ ΑΠΟΔΟΧΗ ΕΑΥΤΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΕΙ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΤΕΛΟΣ

----------


## elis

ΞΕΡΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΣΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΑΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΤΑ ΕΖΗΣΑ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μαντι κατ αρχειν ευχαριστω εμενα εχουν περιοριστη στις γαμπες που τις εχω ολη μερα και λιγες στον κορμο.απλα.εχω απελπιστη δεν χερομαι τιποτα .ολη την ωρα παρατιρω τις γαμπες μου και τις σφιγγω και τις χτυπαω για να το κανουν.το μυαλο μου ειναι μονιμα εκει.

----------


## madiwasp

Συμφωνω..αργησα να το καταλαβω προσωπικα...αλλα ειναι αληθεια..πεθαινουμε καθε μερα..

----------


## elis

ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΔΕ Σ ΦΕΡΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ

----------


## elis

ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΒΓΑΖΕΙΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΖΕΙΣ ΣΕ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΣΧΗΜΕΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΖΩΗΣ

----------


## elis

> Συμφωνω..αργησα να το καταλαβω προσωπικα...αλλα ειναι αληθεια..πεθαινουμε καθε μερα..


ΝΑΙ ΒΡΕ ΞΥΠΝΙΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΛΑ ΣΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ ΣΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΓΡΑΜΜΕΣ
ΑΠΛΑ ΕΣΕΝΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΕ Σ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΑΛΛΙΩΣ ΘΑ ΕΒΓΑΖΕΣ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΩΣΗ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ
ΓΕΛΑΜΕ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΑΣ ΣΥΜΒΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Και κατι αλλο το μαντι. Wasp εχει καμια σχεση με το συγκροτημα.(ακυρο για το θεμα μας)αν θες απαντας.ευχαριστω

----------


## elis

ΕΣΥ ΜΗ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ ΤΟ ΕΙΠΑ ΕΣΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΚΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ ΘΑ ΔΕΡΝΕΙΣ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΤΕΤΟΙΑ
ΑΠΛΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΚ ΝΑ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΗΣΕΤΕ ΟΚ 
ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΤΕ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑ ΖΩΗΣ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ Τ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΟΣΗ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΧΑΛΑΕΙ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ

----------


## elis

ΟΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΠΙΔΡΑΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΙ ΟΧΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΠΩΣ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΩ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Εγω οντωςπιεστηκα φετος η αληθεια ειναι αυτη ελις.αλλα στη ζωη μου σιγουρα υπαρχουν πραγματα που δε μαρεσουν πραγματα που μεκαταπιεζουν και πραγματα που με κανουν να ζω .και ζουσα και ζω στα ακρα σε ολα ..ισως ειναι κι αυτος ενας λογος που εφτασαεδω που εφτασαπαλι.δεν εχω ηρεμια .εσα μου.

----------


## madiwasp

Απλα ειναι το αγαπημενο μου συγκροτημα Αχιλλεα!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Εκοψα καιτον καφε γαμοτο.

----------


## elis

Ε ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΦΑΝΕΣ ΡΕ ΨΗΛΕ ΟΤΙ ΑΜΑ ΤΟ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΤΕΡΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΕΧΩ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΑΥΞΑΝΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΟΡΙΑ ΣΟΥ
ΘΑ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΖΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ 
ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ Η ΙΔΑΝΙΚΗ ΠΡΟΠΟΝΗΣΗ
ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΟΣ ΠΟΙΟΣ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ Σ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΜΕΡΙΚΑ
ΣΤΙΓΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΤΟ ΠΩ ΕΤΣΙ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΙΡΝΑΝΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΑ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΡΠΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΑΝΕ ΑΥΤΑ
ΟΛΟΙ ΤΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΕΜΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ ΖΟΥΜΕ ΔΛΔ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΙΕΣΤΕ ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ
ΚΑΝΑΤΕ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΚ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΖΕΙΤΕ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΕΑ ΕΣΕΙΣ ΧΑΛΙΕΣΤΕ ΔΕ ΧΑΛΙΕΜΑΙ ΕΓΩ
ΕΓΩ ΕΧΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΤΟ ΚΕΦΑΛΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΙΔΕΕΣ ΚΛΠ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μαντι αν θες το πιστευεις μεγαλωσα μ αυτους .εχω τατουαζ πανω μου στοιχους απο τον δισκο kfd που ειναι ο αγαπημενος μου.αλλα.περισσοτερω ακουω μπλακ μεταλ.(ως γερολνκος)απλα οι γασπ ειναι σταθερη αξια.(τελικα ολοι εχουμε μεντα φουλ)τωραχεζομαι για να μην εχω als .

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ελις το θεμα με μενα ηταν οτι δεν μπορουσα τη μετριοτιτα με οποιοδιποτε κοστος.δες τωρα ελεγα θα κανω αυτο .τοκανα .θα κολυμπισω 10χλμ το κανα θα τρξω 100χλμ το κανα ειχα παντα θεματα πουκολουσα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ρε μαντι στο ιντερνετ λεειολο για δεσμιδωσεις και νοσος κιν νευρωναals αυτο το ι τερνετ μζημια πουμου κανε.

----------


## madiwasp

Αυτο το ιντερνετ μονο κακο μπορει να κανει..και εγω στο ιντερνετ εψαχνα Αχιλλεα και τρελαινομουνα..επισης..αν προσεξεις το ιντερνετ λεει οτι εκτος απο σπανια, η als προσβαλει μεγαλες ηλικιες...ανω των 50..εσυ ποσο εισαι?

----------


## madiwasp

Η κολλητη μου που ειναι αθλητρια απο χομπυ τα εχει και αυτη..σε μηρους γαμπες χερια..χρονια τα εχει..και εσυ που ασχολεισαι τοσο εντατικα με τον αθλητισμο απορεις ακομα? Αν ειχες αλς τωρα δε θα μπορουσες να περπατησεις..να πιασεις πραγματα με τα χερια σου..δε θα μπορουσες να κανεις βασικα πραγματα..και εσυ καθεσαι και μου κοιτας τις γαμπες?!

----------


## elis

ΝΑΙ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΠΑΜΕ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΕΤΕ ΛΙΓΟ
ΑΜΑ ΒΑΡΙΕΣΤΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΑΛΛΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ ΕΔΩ ΚΑΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΦΙΛΟ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ ΑΜΑ ΞΕΡΕΙ Ο ΑΛΛΟΣ 
ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΑΣ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΟΥΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΕΝΤΕ ΛΕΠΤΑ ΥΠΟΘΕΣΗ ΑΜΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕΤΕ ΓΤ ΕΝΤΑΞΕΙ ΔΕ ΘΕΛΕΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΕ ΤΕ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΤΕ ΡΩΤΗΣΤΕ ΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΕΞΗΓΗΣΕΙ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΟΠΥ ΕΧΕΤΕ

----------


## elis

ΑΓΧΩΝΕΤΕ ΚΙ ΑΥΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΧΡΟΝΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΣ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΡΕΧΕΙ ΚΙ ΑΣ ΠΑΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΩΤΗΣΕΙ ΕΝΑ ΓΙΑΤΡΟ 
ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΗ ΔΕ ΝΟΜΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΤΟ ΑΡΝΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΕΓΩ ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ ΕΤΣΙ ΚΑΝΩ ΠΑΝΤΑ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ειμαι κατω απο 35 και πανω απο 34.μεγαλος ειμαι.απλα.εχω χεστη πανω μου και δεν ξερω αν στο 2μηνο ειναι κομπλε το μυογρραφημμα.με το γιατρο μου τον 1 νευρολογο μιλαω και μου παι οτι το προβλημα ειναι στο μυαλο μου.και οχι στις δεσμιδοσεις .επισεις μου παι οτι ειναι πιο συχνοι σεαθλητες

----------


## elis

Ε ΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΩ ΚΙ ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΧΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΓΥΜΝΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΜΟΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ
ΦΥΣΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΡΕΧΩ ΟΣΟ ΕΣΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΑΤΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΑ ΒΑΡΙΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ

----------


## madiwasp

Καλε μου Αχιλλεα..δικιο εχει ο νευρολογος σου..φαινεται απο το πρωτο κιολας ηλμ η als.. τσαμπα πετας τα λεφτα σου απο κει και περα..εισαι υγιεστατος και δεν υπαρχει λογος ανησυχιας..τα ασχημα πραγματα και οι βαριες ασθενειες φαινονται με την πρωτη..

----------


## tzina2012

Madi κ elis σας αγαπω...Με χαλαρωσατε με αυτα που ειπατε..Αλλα ρε παιδια ας πουμε οτι ξεχναμε τις συσπασεις που σε εμενα δεν φαινονται με τιποτα μασαζ αλλα αλλο ειναι το θεμα...κ φυσικα ειναι πολυυυυυ εντονες..αυτος ο πονος που εχω στα ποδια 1.5 μηνα τι ειναι κ να μην βρισκεται πουθενα?περπαταω ποναω καθομαι ποναω ξαπλωνω ποναω.συν του οτι ειναι βαρια.κ αχιλλεα μην ξαναπεις για το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα στο 2μηνο..εγω που το κανα στο 15ημερο τι να πω?οτι δεν εδειξε τιποτα?χεζομαι πανω μου οταν το αναφερεις..χαχαχα

----------


## tzina2012

Κ ας μην ξεχναμε κ την ινομυαλγια. Αχιλλεα ψαξε..για αυρο μπορεις...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Βρε τζινα τι ειναι αυτο παλι.;ουτε εμενα φενονται για μασαζ.αλλα για βασανο.και μην ξεχνας ειμαι και γω χεσμενος οσο εσυ τζινα.

----------


## tzina2012

Απλα θεωρω οτι ξεκαθαρα το δικος σου ειναι αγχος...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Απλα θεωρω οτι ξεκαθαρα το δικος σου ειναι αγχος...


Πιστεψε με το ιδιο θεωρω και γω για σενα .κι αν ηταν αγχος η αγωγη τη σκατα κανει;εσυ εισαι λιγο καλητερα;

----------


## tzina2012

Οχι δεν ειμαι..ειδικα σημερα καθολου...δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το γιατι ειλικρινα...

----------


## madiwasp

Ερωτηση..γιατι ολοι φοβομαστε την αλς καο οχι την σκπ????

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Οχι δεν ειμαι..ειδικα σημερα καθολου...δεν μπορω να καταλαβω το γιατι ειλικρινα...


Ρωτησα το γιατρο μου και μου πε τα αποτελεσματα του φαρμακου απ το 2ο μηνα .ουτε γω ειμαι καλα τζινα .σκεφτομαι ολο μαλ......και σκεψου παιρνω αγωγη σχεδον 1 μηνα γαμοτο.κουραγιο θα περαση τι σκατα οπως περασαν τα αλλα

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Γιατι διαβασα τα χειροτερα.για αυτο μαντι.

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω εχω απογοητευτει πολυ..δεν ξερω τι αλλο να πω...ελπιζω κατι να αλλαξει συντομα...επισης εγω φοβαμαι την als γιατι πολυ απλα φοβαμαι τον θανατο κ σε αυτη την ασθενεια ειναι σιγουρος..τωρα οτιδηποτε αλλο οπως η σκπ νομιζω μπορει να παλευτει..παντως ολα τα φοβαμαι..δυστυχως...

----------


## madiwasp

Σας νιωθω απολυτα..ομως κατι τοσο σοβαρο οπως η αλς που πεθαινεις σε 2 χρονια στην καλυτερη δειχνει πολυ βαρια συμπτωματα και οχι απλες δεσμιδωσεις

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Σας νιωθω απολυτα..ομως κατι τοσο σοβαρο οπως η αλς που πεθαινεις σε 2 χρονια στην καλυτερη δειχνει πολυ βαρια συμπτωματα και οχι απλες δεσμιδωσεις


Ευχομαι σε ολους η καινουργια μερανα νε έστω. Λιγο καλητερη.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ευχομαι σε ολους η καινουργια μερανα νε έστω. Λιγο καλητερη.


Καλημερα παιδια πως εισται .εγω χαλιαουτα κοιμηθηκα ουτετιποτα πολυ χαλια και συσπασεις απ το πρωι.

----------


## tzina2012

Καλημερα..κ εγω με τα ιδια συμπτωματα ξυπνησα...

----------


## Frozen78

> Καλημερα..κ εγω με τα ιδια συμπτωματα ξυπνησα...


Πώς είσαι δηλαδή?

----------


## elis

πεθαινεισ ΜΕ ΑΓΩΓΗ Η ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΜΗ ΜΑΣ ΔΩΣΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΑ ΦΑΡΜΑΚΟ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΛΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΕΙ ΤΣΑΜΠΑ Η ΟΛΗ ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΕΙΑ

----------


## tzina2012

Ξυπνησα κλασικα με πολυ πονο στα ποδια και συσπασεις...τα συνηθισμενα...τωρα λεω να το ριξω λιγο εξω..θα παω για μπανιο ετσι σερνοντας...βαρεθηκα με ολο αυτο.

----------


## Frozen78

> Ξυπνησα κλασικα με πολυ πονο στα ποδια και συσπασεις...τα συνηθισμενα...τωρα λεω να το ριξω λιγο εξω..θα παω για μπανιο ετσι σερνοντας...βαρεθηκα με ολο αυτο.


Και πολύ καλά θα κάνεις....!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Και πολύ καλά θα κάνεις....!!!!!!!!!!!!


Frozen και γω χαλια ειμαι οι συσπασεις στις γαμπες ειναι ολη μερα.τζινα εσυ τα ιδια;

----------


## Frozen78

> Frozen και γω χαλια ειμαι οι συσπασεις στις γαμπες ειναι ολη μερα.τζινα εσυ τα ιδια;


Παιδιά εγώ δεν έχω συσπάσεις!Ζαλάδες έχω...χάλια....ίσα που βγαίνει η ημέρα....

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Παιδιά εγώ δεν έχω συσπάσεις!Ζαλάδες έχω...χάλια....ίσα που βγαίνει η ημέρα....


Τι να σου πω ζαλαδες απο αγχος δεν ειχα ποτε.μονο ζαλαδες δεν ειχα.ολατα αλλα τα ειχα.

----------


## Frozen78

> Τι να σου πω ζαλαδες απο αγχος δεν ειχα ποτε.μονο ζαλαδες δεν ειχα.ολατα αλλα τα ειχα.


Έχω σοβαρό θέμα με τον αυχένα και σε συνδυασμό με το άγχος είμαι χάλια...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Εγω βλεπω τις γαμπες και τρελενομαι .

----------


## marianna27

Παιδιά γεια σας.. Πήγα κάποιες μέρες θάλασσα..Το είχα βάλει στοίχημα με τον ευατό μου. Να δω θ αντέξω; Θα ηρεμήσω; Δυστυχώς τίποτα απ όλα αυτά. Μη σας πω και χειρότερα. Συσπάσεις σχεδόν παντού (σώμα και πρόσωπο). Τινάγματα (ειδικά στον ύπνο) και προστέθηκαν και φοβεροί πόνοι στην πλάτη.. Αυτά τα νέα μου. Διάβασα και τα δικά σας..

----------


## marianna27

Αρχίζω και τρελαίνομαι ρε παιδιά. Ειδικά με τα δάχτυλα που κουνιούνται μόνα τους. Διάβασα φρικτά πράγματα  :Frown:

----------


## marianna27

> Εγω βλεπω τις γαμπες και τρελενομαι .


Αχιλλέα πίστεψε αυτό που σου λέμε όλοι. Το ότι είσαι αθλητής παίζει πρωταρχικό ρόλο σ αυτό που αντιμετωπίζεις!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Αχιλλέα πίστεψε αυτό που σου λέμε όλοι. Το ότι είσαι αθλητής παίζει πρωταρχικό ρόλο σ αυτό που αντιμετωπίζεις!


Μακαρι να ναι μονο αυτο ο πονος στην πλατη τον ειχα και γω ειναι απ το αγχος .δυστηχος και στο εβερεστ να πας οι σκεψεις ακολουθουν.

----------


## marianna27

> Μακαρι να ναι μονο αυτο ο πονος στην πλατη τον ειχα και γω ειναι απ το αγχος .δυστηχος και στο εβερεστ να πας οι σκεψεις ακολουθουν.


Έχεις δίκιο  :Frown:

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Έχεις δίκιο


Σημερα ειμαι χειροτερα απο καθε αλλη μερα .και συσπασεις παντου

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Σημερα ειμαι χειροτερα απο καθε αλλη μερα .και συσπασεις παντου


Τζινα εσυ πως εισαι;

----------


## tzina2012

Ακριβως τα ιδια με εσας..χαλια κ εγω..πηγα κ ορθοπεδικο του εδειξα την.μαγνητικη.ειχα καποιες κηλες κλπ αλλα μου ειπε δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι απο εκει αυτα τα συμπτωματα.ειναι νευρολογικα η καθαρο αγχος..μιλησα μετα με την νευρολογο.μου της ειπα οτι δεν εχω δει κατι ιδιαιτερο απο την αγωγη κ ειπε θα δειξει στις 15-20 μερες...κ εγω τωρα βρισκομαι στις 13 μερες..εχω ραντεβου ναζι της την αλλη τρταρτη πιυ θα εχω κλεισει 20 μερες κ ελπιζω να εχει αλλαξει κατι αλλιως θα τρελαθω.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινακι προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις να ηρεμισης.στο λεω γιατι ειμαι στα ιδια με σενα.εγω δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω παρολο την αγωγη που περνω .εμενα ο νευρολογος μου παι πως η αγωγη δειχνη στο 2ο μηνα και μετα.ευχομαι η μερα να ναι διαφορετικη σε ολους.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Τζινακι προσπαθησε οσο μπορεις να ηρεμισης.στο λεω γιατι ειμαι στα ιδια με σενα.εγω δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω παρολο την αγωγη που περνω .εμενα ο νευρολογος μου παι πως η αγωγη δειχνη στο 2ο μηνα και μετα.ευχομαι η μερα να ναι διαφορετικη σε ολους.


Πωςεισται σημερα παιδια;δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ρε γαμωτο τα χω και στον υπνο.

----------


## Frozen78

> Πωςεισται σημερα παιδια;δεν μπορω να κοιμηθω ρε γαμωτο τα χω και στον υπνο.


Ηρεμία Αχιλλέα..θα περάσει! Πόσοσ καιρό το έχεις??

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Περιπου 5 μηνες τους σπασμους 3μηνες.δεν το βλεπω να περναει!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Οι αλλοι πως εισται;

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω σημερα χειροτερα απο ποτε.λες κ κατι αλλαξε προς το χειρουρρο.σπασμους συνεχεια με το που ξυπναω ρυθμικους...π.χ αρχιζει στην πατουσα κ αν δεν το κουνησω μπορει να συνεχισει για ωρα.εσυ αχιλλεα το εχεις αυτο το ρυθμικο η νιωθεις μονο ενα τιναγμα κ μετα ενα αλλο κ παει λεγοντας.. ?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εγω σημερα χειροτερα απο ποτε.λες κ κατι αλλαξε προς το χειρουρρο.σπασμους συνεχεια με το που ξυπναω ρυθμικους...π.χ αρχιζει στην πατουσα κ αν δεν το κουνησω μπορει να συνεχισει για ωρα.εσυ αχιλλεα το εχεις αυτο το ρυθμικο η νιωθεις μονο ενα τιναγμα κ μετα ενα αλλο κ παει λεγοντας.. ?


Τζινακι το χω και αυτο σημερα ιδιαίτερα παρα πολυ.σε ομους και ποδια πρεπει να τα κουνησω για να σταματήσει. Και στις γαμπες τα κλασσικα .αυτα που απλα φενονται.χαλια τζινα καιγω.με το ζαναξ τιποτα;

----------


## Frozen78

> Τζινακι το χω και αυτο σημερα ιδιαίτερα παρα πολυ.σε ομους και ποδια πρεπει να τα κουνησω για να σταματήσει. Και στις γαμπες τα κλασσικα .αυτα που απλα φενονται.χαλια τζινα καιγω.με το ζαναξ τιποτα;


Ο γιατρός σας τι σας λέει?

----------


## tzina2012

Οχι τιποτα με το ζαναξ κ γενικα δεν πολυπαιρνω αφου δεν βοηθαει..δεν κανει κ συνεχεια..η γιατρος λεει οτι πιανει το χαπι μετα απο 15-20 μερες..εγω σημερα ειμαι στην 14η κ σκατα.δηλαδη πως θα αλλαξει?απο την μια μερα στην αλλη?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Το βραδυ κοιμασαι η τιποτα εγω σχεδον αυπνος.ολο το βραδυ.

----------


## tzina2012

Τα βραδια κοιμαμαι κ μονο αυτο ειναι το καλο της υποθεσης...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Εχω απογοητευτη ρε γαμωτο.ολη μερα αυτο το πραγμα.

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω που δεν μπορω να περπατησω αν δεν υποφερω στα ποδια?που εχω 24 ωρες συσπασεις κ εντονες?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τι να πω βρε τζινα δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινεται μεσα σε τοσο διαστημα να γινομαι τοσο χαλια .και συ απο αλλου ξεκινησες και κοιτα που εφτασες.κουραγιο τι να πω να πιασει η αγωγη.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Τι να πω βρε τζινα δεν καταλαβαινω πως γινεται μεσα σε τοσο διαστημα να γινομαι τοσο χαλια .και συ απο αλλου ξεκινησες και κοιτα που εφτασες.κουραγιο τι να πω να πιασει η αγωγη.


Καλημερα παιδια πως εισται σημερα ;ευελπιστω να στε λιγο καλύτερα

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω ημου σε αθλια φαση το πρωι.τωρα λιγο καλυτερα αλλα με τα κλασικα...

----------


## The_Mechanic

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να διαβάσετε αυτό το άρθρο [ http://www.iatrikanea.gr/2013/3765/ ] από το οποίο παραθέτω μια παράγραφο. 

ΑΓΧΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΠΑΣΜΟΙ 
Υπό την επήρεια του άγχους επιταχύνεται η κυκλοφορία, εκκρίνονται κατεχολαμίνες και κορτικοειδή, διεγείρεται το συμπαθητικό νευρικό σύστημα. Υπό τις συνθήκες της αυξημένης δραστηριοποίησης του νευρικού συστήματος αυξάνεται ο μυϊκός τόνος και ο ρυθμός της αναπνοής. Το αποτέλεσμα είναι η εγκατάσταση αναπνευστικής αλκάλωσης που ευνοεί την ανάπτυξη σπασμών στους μύες που ευρίσκονται ήδη σε κατάσταση αυξημένου μυϊκού τόνου. Ορισμένες φορές οι μυϊκοί σπασμοί είναι τόσο έντονοι που διαρκούν επί μακρόν ή αποκτούν μόνιμο χαρακτήρα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα αυτο σου λεγα και γω καθε πρωι ειμαι χαλια το βραδυ λιγο καλητερα.μηχανικε το χω διαβασει αυτο.το θεμα ειναι οτι δε στολεει κανεις γιατρος.τζινα και γω σημερα υπαρχω δεν υπαρχω.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Τζινα αυτο σου λεγα και γω καθε πρωι ειμαι χαλια το βραδυ λιγο καλητερα.μηχανικε το χω διαβασει αυτο.το θεμα ειναι οτι δε στολεει κανεις γιατρος.τζινα και γω σημερα υπαρχω δεν υπαρχω.


Μα με τιποτα δεν κλεινω ματι ρεγαμωτο.σκεψεις που βασανιζουν το μυαλο μου.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Μα με τιποτα δεν κλεινω ματι ρεγαμωτο.σκεψεις που βασανιζουν το μυαλο μου.


Παιδια πως ειμασται σημερα;εγω αρκετα χαλια.τζινα πως εισαι.

----------


## tzina2012

Βρηκα πολυ ενδιαφερον το αρθρο.Αχιλλεα μονο το ζαναξ με κραταει πια..την τεταρτη εχω ραντεβου με την γιατρο κ νομιζω οτι θα αυξηθει η δοση μου.μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω δει καποια σημαντικη διαφορα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Βρηκα πολυ ενδιαφερον το αρθρο.Αχιλλεα μονο το ζαναξ με κραταει πια..την τεταρτη εχω ραντεβου με την γιατρο κ νομιζω οτι θα αυξηθει η δοση μου.μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω δει καποια σημαντικη διαφορα.


Και γω στα ιδια τζινα .προσπαθω να μην παιρνω στεντον μονο μισο το βραδυ αλλατιποτα απο υπνο.σκατα.απο συσπασεις πως παμε;εγω μπολικες και παντου.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Και γω στα ιδια τζινα .προσπαθω να μην παιρνω στεντον μονο μισο το βραδυ αλλατιποτα απο υπνο.σκατα.απο συσπασεις πως παμε;εγω μπολικες και παντου.


Καλο ξημέρωμα. Σε ολους με διαφορετικη ψυχολογια.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλο ξημέρωμα. Σε ολους με διαφορετικη ψυχολογια.


Παιδια καλημερα.πως εισται σημερα;τζινα εισαι λιγο καλητερα;

----------


## tzina2012

Απο χθες λιγο καλυτερα νομιζω.. σιγουρα με καλυτερη ψυχολογια.εσυ?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τα ιδια τζινα δεν ξερω πλεον αν ειμαι καλητερα η χειροτερα.παγωσα συναισθηματικα.απο συσπασεις πως πας;εγω εχω πολλες και στον κορμο δεν ξερω.

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω κουραστηκα σημερα με κατι που εκανα κ αρχισαν οι συσπασεις.ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εγω κουραστηκα σημερα με κατι που εκανα κ αρχισαν οι συσπασεις.ειναι φυσιολογικο αυτο?


Δε ξερω το αγχος παντος παιζει ρολο.τζινα εχεις και στον κορμο;ψυχολογικα εισαι καλητερα;εγω σημερα ειμαι χαλια.

----------


## LORA17

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ....ΜΑΖΕΨΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ...ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!
ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ! ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ALS....ΑΥΤΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΑΛΗΘΕΙΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΟΒΟΣ..ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ! ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ...ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ...ΚΟΛΥΜΠΙ...ΠΟΔΗΛ ΑΤΟ! ΟΤΑΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΟΙ ΔΕΣΜΙΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΟΓΚΑ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΚΗ...ΚΑΡΔΙΑ-ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ-ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ-ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ ΚΛΠ. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΩ....ΕΙΧΑ ΣΥΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ 3-4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ....ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ...ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΞΑΠΛΩΝΑ...ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΛΟΥΤΟΥΣ....ΣΤΙΣ ΓΑΜΠΕΣ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΤΥ....ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ..ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ...ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΤΑ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΝΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ...ΣΤΑ ΧΕΙΛΙΑ...ΠΑΝΤΟΥ! ΕΙΧΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑΥΤΙΣΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ...ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ....Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕ...ΕΙΧΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΚΟΙ ΜΟΥ. ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ!!! ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ....3 ΦΟΡΕΣ....ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΣΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ...ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ! ΕΚΑΝΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΥΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ. ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2. ΤΗΝ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΕΙ. ΜΟΥ ΑΡΚΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ! ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΗΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΦΘΟΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗΣ...ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΛΟΓΟΣ. ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ...ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ!!! ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ 100% ΔΕΝ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΠΟΣΟ! Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΗ...ΔΕΝ ΖΟΥΣΑ! ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΨΟΥΝ....ΜΗΝ ΧΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ...ΒΓΕΙΤΕ ΕΞΩ...ΚΑΝΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ...ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΤΕ...ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ! ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ....ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΓΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΩΙ...ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ, ΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ. ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ...ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΙΑΣΕΙ!ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΩ

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ. ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΝΑ ΔΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΔΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ....ΜΑΖΕΨΕ ΠΟΛΥ ΚΟΣΜΟ...ΔΥΣΤΥΧΩΣ!
> ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ...ΚΑΙ ΓΩ ΠΕΡΑΣΑ ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΟΥΣ ΜΗΝΕΣ! ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΦΟΒΟΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ALS....ΑΥΤΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ Ο ΑΛΗΘΕΙΝΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΦΟΒΟΣ..ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΕΛΠΙΔΑ! ΓΕΝΙΚΟΤΕΡΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΘΛΗΤΙΚΟΣ ΤΥΠΟΣ...ΤΡΕΞΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΩΝ ΑΠΟΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ...ΚΟΛΥΜΠΙ...ΠΟΔΗΛ ΑΤΟ! ΟΤΑΝ ΕΜΦΑΝΙΣΤΗΚΑΝ ΟΙ ΔΕΣΜΙΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΕΙΧΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΟΓΚΑ...ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΗΜΟΥΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΟΦΟΒΙΚΗ...ΚΑΡΔΙΑ-ΕΚΤΑΚΤΕΣ-ΑΡΡΥΘΜΙΕΣ-ΔΥΣΠΝΟΙΑ ΚΛΠ. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΗ ΣΑΣ ΚΟΥΡΑΖΩ....ΕΙΧΑ ΣΥΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΓΙΑ 3-4 ΜΗΝΕΣ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ....ΟΛΗ ΜΕΡΑ...ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΞΑΠΛΩΝΑ...ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΛΟΥΤΟΥΣ....ΣΤΙΣ ΓΑΜΠΕΣ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΡΤΥ....ΣΤΗΝ ΠΛΑΤΗ..ΣΤΗΝ ΚΟΙΛΙΑ...ΕΒΛΕΠΑ ΤΑ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΚΟΥΝΙΟΥΝΤΑΙ...ΣΤΑ ΧΕΙΛΙΑ...ΠΑΝΤΟΥ! ΕΙΧΑ ΤΡΕΛΑΘΕΙ....ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΑΥΤΙΣΤΕΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑ...ΗΜΟΥΝ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ....Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΑΣΑΝΙΖΕ...ΕΙΧΑ ΑΡΧΙΣΕΙ ΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΟΥΝ ΟΙ ΔΙΚΟΙ ΜΟΥ. ΕΓΩ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ!!! ΠΗΓΑ ΣΕ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ....3 ΦΟΡΕΣ....ΕΠΑΙΡΝΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΣΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ...ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΟΜΩΣ! ΕΚΑΝΑ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΟΜΥΟΓΡΑΦΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ. ΚΑΘΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 2. ΤΗΝ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΕΝ ΤΗΝ ΠΗΓΑ ΚΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΝΕΥΡΟΛΟΓΟ ΝΑ ΤΗ ΔΕΙ. ΜΟΥ ΑΡΚΟΥΣΕ ΠΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΚΑΘΑΡΗ! ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΣΥΓΧΩΡΗΣΩ ΠΟΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΨΥΧΟΦΘΟΡΑ ΑΥΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΑΓΝΗΤΙΚΗΣ...ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΟΥΣΙΑΣΤΙΚΟΣ ΛΟΓΟΣ. ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΠΟΥ ΜΠΑΙΝΟΥΝ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΟΝΤΩΣ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ...ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥΣ ΛΟΓΟΥΣ!!! ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ 100% ΔΕΝ ΦΑΝΤΑΖΕΣΤΕ ΠΟΣΟ! Η ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΡΑΜΑΤΙΚΗ...ΔΕΝ ΖΟΥΣΑ! ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΨΟΥΝ....ΜΗΝ ΧΑΝΕΤΕ ΠΟΛΥΤΙΜΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ...ΒΓΕΙΤΕ ΕΞΩ...ΚΑΝΤΕ ΜΙΑ ΒΟΛΤΑ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ...ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΤΕ...ΚΑΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΘΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΤΟΥ! ΕΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ 1 ΧΡΟΝΟ ΝΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΟΥΝ....ΚΑΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΕΧΩ ΕΝΟΧΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΓΑΜΠΑ ΚΑΘΕ ΠΡΩΙ...ΜΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΜΕΝΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΦΥΓΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΜΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΗ, ΤΟ ΜΥΣΤΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ ΣΗΜΑΣΙΑ. ΒΡΕΙΤΕ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΓΕΜΙΖΕΙ...ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΣΚΙΑΣΕΙ!ΣΑΣ ΦΙΛΩ


Ευκολο ακουγεται λορα .πολυ δυσκολο στην εφαρμογη.ολη μερα το ιδιο πραγμα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα η κουραση κανει σιγουρα συσπασεις.θυμαμαι μετα απο εντονες προπονησεις ειχα πολλες.

----------


## LORA17

ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ...ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΩΞΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ. ΖΗΤΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ..ΣΑΣ ΕΓΓΡΑΨΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΩ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟΝ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΣΟΥ...ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ, ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. ΠΡΟΣΠΑΘΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΔΙΩΞΕΙΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΚΕΨΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΠΑΣΧΟΛΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΙΚΟ. ΖΗΤΑ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΣΟΥ..ΣΑΣ ΕΓΓΡΑΨΑ ΠΑΛΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΩ ΚΟΥΡΑΓΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΟΝ ΔΑΣΚΑΛΟ. ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΝΑ ΞΕΦΥΓΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΣΥ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΔΗΜΙΟΥΡΓΗΣΕΙ...


Καλημερα σε ολους .τζινα πως εισαι σημερα;λορα ευχαριστω παρα πολυ μου ναι αρκετα δυσκολο να το παλεψω.βλεπω ολη μερα τις γαμπες περισοτερο κατι σαν κυματακια οπου με αγχωνουν και μετα σποραδικα σε ολο το κορμι.δεν ξερω αν ειναι αγχος η κατι αλλο;

----------


## tzina2012

Λορα εγω προσωπικα σε ευχαριστω για το μηνυμα ...μου δινει πολυ κουραγιο..αχιλλεα τα ιδια ειμαι.εμενα ομως παιδια με σνησυχει το γεγονος πως ουτε αθλητρια ειμαι κ εχω κ πονο στα ποδια..οι εξερασεις δεν δειχνουν κατι..σημερα εκανα κ καποιες πιο ειδικες για ρευματοπαθεια..Λορα μου εσυ τις ειχες τοσο εντονα?Δηλαδη σαν σπαρταρισματα,ρυθμικες κλπ?Σαν να ερπει κατι απο κατω?

----------


## LORA17

Ναι τις ειχα πολυ εντονα. Καποιες στιγμες μεσα στη μερα με πονουσαν και τα ποδια. Οι συσπασεις ηταν συνεχεις και απολυτα αισθητες. Ενιωθα οτι καποιος ειναι μεσα στο σωμα μου και θελει με καποιον τροπο να βγει. Ειχα κανει ο,τι εξεταση μπορειτε να φανταστειτε....ακομα και triplex φλεβων στα ποδια...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ναι τις ειχα πολυ εντονα. Καποιες στιγμες μεσα στη μερα με πονουσαν και τα ποδια. Οι συσπασεις ηταν συνεχεις και απολυτα αισθητες. Ενιωθα οτι καποιος ειναι μεσα στο σωμα μου και θελει με καποιον τροπο να βγει. Ειχα κανει ο,τι εξεταση μπορειτε να φανταστειτε....ακομα και triplex φλεβων στα ποδια...


Ακριβως το ιδιο με της τζινας εχω.τζινακι ειχα και γω πονο σημερα.δεν ξερω τι ειναι .σου παι τιποτα ο γιατρος;λορα εμενα οι πιο πολλες ειναι ανεπαισθητες λες και σερνει κατι απο κατω οπως λεει η τζινα απλα φαινονται.

----------


## tzina2012

Κ εγω εκανα τριπλεξ φλεβων..ασε εχω ξεφυγει τελειως..ο γιατρος αχιλλεα δεν μπορει να καταλαβει..μου μιλαει για ινομυαλγια για να δικαιολογησει τον τοσο πονο στα ποδια..παιδια μιλαμε για βαρος κ πονο οχι αστεια...καλα δεν περιγραφω το ποσο εντονες ειναι οι συσπασεις..κ παμε στους δυο μηνες τωρα...εγω εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα στις δυο εβδομαδες απο την εναρξη των συμπτωματων κ τψρα φοβαμαι μηπως χρειαστει να επαναλαβω...ισως δεν εδειξε τοτε..κ το als κ αυτα δειχνουν με το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα..εσυ αχιλλεα που εκανες στους δυο μηνες εισαι καλλυμενος.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα μηπως ειναι καθαρο αχγος και εχει σωματοποιηθει τοσο πολυ;επειδη και γω και συ το σκεφτομασται ολη μερα;εγω προσωπικα δεν σκεφτομαι τιποτα αλλο.πραγματικα.τριπλεξ δεν εκανα .ο νευρολογος σου παι να το επαναλαβεις;θυμαμαι οτι σου παι οτι θα δειχνε αν ηταν als.ετσι δεν ειναι;

----------


## marianna27

Γεια σε όλους..Είμαι τα ίδια και χειρότερα. Λόρα κι εμένα μου έδωσε κουράγιο το μήνυμα σου. Να είσαι καλά. Θες να μου πεις λίγο τι εννοείς ότι κουνιόντουσαν τα δάχτυλα σου; Είχες δηλαδή δεσμιδώσεις στην παλάμη και χτυπούσε στα δάχτυλα. Μόνο στα δάχτυλα των χεριών ή και των ποδιών; Εύχομαι να μπεις κάποια στιγμή και να μου απαντήσεις. Εμένα οι συσπάσεις συνεχίζουν σε όλο το σώμα και στο πρόσωπο. Τρομάζω πιο πολύ όταν έχω στο σαγόνι και στα χείλη  :Frown:

----------


## tzina2012

Μου ειπε οτι στις δυο εβδομαδες θα εδειχνε κατι..αλλα τωρα εγω αλλα πιατευω..αλλοι γιατροι ειπαν οτι καποια πραγματα φαινονται μετα το διμηνο τριμηνο...ποιον να πιστεψω δηλαδη?εχω αγχος αλλα δεν μπορω να δικαιολογησω τις τοσες συσπασεις..εχω πολυ θεμα στα ποδια.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Γεια σε όλους..Είμαι τα ίδια και χειρότερα. Λόρα κι εμένα μου έδωσε κουράγιο το μήνυμα σου. Να είσαι καλά. Θες να μου πεις λίγο τι εννοείς ότι κουνιόντουσαν τα δάχτυλα σου; Είχες δηλαδή δεσμιδώσεις στην παλάμη και χτυπούσε στα δάχτυλα. Μόνο στα δάχτυλα των χεριών ή και των ποδιών; Εύχομαι να μπεις κάποια στιγμή και να μου απαντήσεις. Εμένα οι συσπάσεις συνεχίζουν σε όλο το σώμα και στο πρόσωπο. Τρομάζω πιο πολύ όταν έχω στο σαγόνι και στα χείλη


Βρε μαριαννα καταρχην καλησπερα και μενα κουνιοταν το δαχτυλο του ποδιου μου σημερα .ειτε χειλια ητε ποδια το ιδιο τρομοκρατικο ειναι για ολους μας.εμενα οι γαμπες μου χορευουν ολη μερα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα τι γιατροι ηταν αυτοι;στο ξαναπα οτι ο ορθοπεδικος ειναι αλλο απ το νευρολογο.εμενα 6 που πηγα 6στο ξαναλεω μου παν οτι δειχνη. .αυτο μου παν αυτο σου λεω.

----------


## marianna27

Καλησπέρα Αχιλλέα..Απλά τα δάχτυλα με τρομάζουν πιο πολύ απ όλα! Διάβασα και για τις συσπάσεις προσώπου και γράφει ένα κάρο πράγματα για το πρόσωπο όταν συσπώνται οι μύες. Εγώ παιδιά Τετάρτη πάω σε νοσοκομείο. Έχω ραντεβού. Εύχομαι να μου κάνουν εισαγωγή να κάνω κάποιες εξετάσεις γιατί δεν γίνεται να τρέχω συνέχεια στα ιδιωτικά ιατρεία.

----------


## marianna27

Παιδιά είναι μέρες που λέω πως πρέπει να παλέψω ότι και να είναι. Το οφείλω άλλωστε στον εαυτό μου και στους δικούς μου ανθρώπους. Υπάρχουν όμως και μέρες που παραιτούμαι. Όπως σήμερα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μόνο αυτές τις δεσμιδώσεις. Έχω και κάποια μουδιάσματα που έρχονται και φεύγουν κάποιες φορές ζάλη και διάφορα τινάγματα (όχι οι απλές δεσμιδώσεις). Οπότε σιγά σιγά μάλλον πρέπει να την κάνω από εδώ και να γίνω μέλος σε κάποιο άλλο forum. Είμαι σίγουρη 100% ότι τα δικά μου δεν είναι ψυχολογικά. Το ξέρω το σώμα μου. Και τώρα τα πράγματα δεν είναι καλά. Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους με τα μηνύματα τους μου έδωσαν κουράγιο. Το είχα μεγάλη ανάγκη. Εύχομαι να έρθουν μόνο καλύτερα σε όλους σας. Να είστε καλά.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Παιδιά είναι μέρες που λέω πως πρέπει να παλέψω ότι και να είναι. Το οφείλω άλλωστε στον εαυτό μου και στους δικούς μου ανθρώπους. Υπάρχουν όμως και μέρες που παραιτούμαι. Όπως σήμερα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μόνο αυτές τις δεσμιδώσεις. Έχω και κάποια μουδιάσματα που έρχονται και φεύγουν κάποιες φορές ζάλη και διάφορα τινάγματα (όχι οι απλές δεσμιδώσεις). Οπότε σιγά σιγά μάλλον πρέπει να την κάνω από εδώ και να γίνω μέλος σε κάποιο άλλο forum. Είμαι σίγουρη 100% ότι τα δικά μου δεν είναι ψυχολογικά. Το ξέρω το σώμα μου. Και τώρα τα πράγματα δεν είναι καλά. Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους με τα μηνύματα τους μου έδωσαν κουράγιο. Το είχα μεγάλη ανάγκη. Εύχομαι να έρθουν μόνο καλύτερα σε όλους σας. Να είστε καλά.


Αυτο δε θα στο πω να σου δοσω κουραγιο.θα στο πω γιατι μου σηνεβη 3 μηνες πριν.οταν λιπον ξεκινησε αυτη η ιστορια με μενα ειχα ενα μουδιασμα στο αριστερο ποδι.μετα απο αυτα που ειχα διαβαση στο νετ επι 3 εβδομαδες και βαλε ειχα μουδιασματα σε διαφορα σημεια του σωματος μου το πανω χειλιών επεζε σηνεχωμενα ολη μερα εκτος των σπασμων.το ματι αστα να πανε το χω και τωρα ακομα αρκετες φορες.ο γαρ γλουτος ηταν μουδιασμενος 1μηνα .αυτα τα εζησα.και αν θες ανετρεξε στο φορουμ να δεις απο που εφτασα εδω.ΑΠΟ ΖΑΛΗ.δεν στα λεω να ησυχασεις .απλα το αγχος κανει πολλα.και ως αναφορα αυτο που λες οτι ξερεις το σωμα σου.συγνωμη κιολας το ξερεις καλητερα απο μενα(ολη μερα μ αυτο τι διατροφη και τη γυμναστικη ασχολιομουν)παρ ολα αυτα εδω γραφω και γω σ αυτο το φορουμ επομενος ακυρο αυτο που λες.

----------


## tzina2012

Μαριαννα δεν μπορεις να λες οτι εχεις κατι παθολογικο οταν οι εξετασεις σου ειναι καλες κ δεν εχεις δοκιμασει καν αγωγη απο ψυχιατρο.εγω πιστευω οτι κ ενα ηρεμιστικο να παρεις θα περασουν ολα..φυσικα ολα αυτα θα στα πει γιατρος αλλα πιατεψε με κανεις μας δεν ειναι ο.καλυτερος κριτης του εαυτου του...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Μαριαννα δεν μπορεις να λες οτι εχεις κατι παθολογικο οταν οι εξετασεις σου ειναι καλες κ δεν εχεις δοκιμασει καν αγωγη απο ψυχιατρο.εγω πιστευω οτι κ ενα ηρεμιστικο να παρεις θα περασουν ολα..φυσικα ολα αυτα θα στα πει γιατρος αλλα πιατεψε με κανεις μας δεν ειναι ο.καλυτερος κριτης του εαυτου του...


Παιδια χεραιτω. Πως εισται σημερα;τζινα εισαι λιγο καλύτερα ;

----------


## tzina2012

Ναι αχιλλεα μου.εσυ?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ναι αχιλλεα μου.εσυ?


Ψυχολογικα ειμαι λιγο καλητερα οι σπασμοι εκει ομως.εσενα φυγαν;

----------


## madiwasp

μουδιάσματα, δεσμιδώσεις και ζαλάδες τα έχω εδω και ένα χρόνο και δόξα τω Θεώ, ζω! και οι εξετάσεις μου είναι φυσιολογικότατες! επίσης έχω και τινάγματα...τη νύχτα πολύ πιο έντονα...βαράω μπουνιές κλωτσιες...τα πάντα όλα!αλλα οι δεσμιδώσεις σε όοολο το σώμα και σε δάκτυλα και πρόσωπο γίνανε το σήμα κατατεθέν μου...με την προυπόθεση ότι και οι δικές σου εξετάσεις είναι καθαρές...πάσχουμε από την ίδια ασθένεια ...απλά ενημερωτικά...δε θα πάθουμε τίποτα! θα περάσει ο καιρός και θα το διαπιστώσεις και μόνη σου! εγώ μόνο τα 40 δεν είχα κάνει στον εαυτό μου...και όλοι με κορόιδευαν...εγώ όμως υπέφερα..νόμιζα ότι θα πεθάνω...τώρα όμως την πήρα χαμπάρι! 


> Παιδιά είναι μέρες που λέω πως πρέπει να παλέψω ότι και να είναι. Το οφείλω άλλωστε στον εαυτό μου και στους δικούς μου ανθρώπους. Υπάρχουν όμως και μέρες που παραιτούμαι. Όπως σήμερα. Δυστυχώς δεν έχω μόνο αυτές τις δεσμιδώσεις. Έχω και κάποια μουδιάσματα που έρχονται και φεύγουν κάποιες φορές ζάλη και διάφορα τινάγματα (όχι οι απλές δεσμιδώσεις). Οπότε σιγά σιγά μάλλον πρέπει να την κάνω από εδώ και να γίνω μέλος σε κάποιο άλλο forum. Είμαι σίγουρη 100% ότι τα δικά μου δεν είναι ψυχολογικά. Το ξέρω το σώμα μου. Και τώρα τα πράγματα δεν είναι καλά. Ευχαριστώ όλους όσους με τα μηνύματα τους μου έδωσαν κουράγιο. Το είχα μεγάλη ανάγκη. Εύχομαι να έρθουν μόνο καλύτερα σε όλους σας. Να είστε καλά.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Και μενα μαντι οι εξετασεις μου ειναι καθαρες μεχρι στιγμης.αυτες τις δεσμιδωσεις τις εχω κανενα 3μηνο συν .απλα με εχουν αγχωση τοσο πολυ. Που εχασα τον εαυτο μου.ολη μερα κοιταω τις γαμπες μου .και τα αγχολιτικα δεν κανουν τιποτα .

----------


## marianna27

Αχιλλέα, Τζίνα, Μάντυ σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ γι αυτά που γράψατε. Μάντυ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Στο πρόσωπο έχεις ακόμα δηλαδή; Είχες και στο σαγόνι και στα χείλη και στα μάγουλα ή μόνο στα μάτια; Εκτός από μαγνητική εγκεφάλου έκανες κι άλλες μαγνητικές; Για τα δάχτυλα που λες κουνιούνται ή κάνουν μόνο συσπάσεις; Παιδιά συγγνώμη αλλά έχω τρελαθεί! Μάντυ αν έχεις χρόνο κάποια στιγμή απάντησε μου..

----------


## marianna27

Παιδιά αύριο μπαίνω στο νοσοκομείο. Όταν βγω θα σας στείλω πάλι. Σας ευχαριστώ απ την καρδιά μου για τις απαντήσεις σας.

----------


## tzina2012

Ελπιζω να το ξεπερασουμε ολοι κ συντομα..εσενα Μαντυ κουνιοταν ρυθμικα ο μυς η απλα ενιωθες τιναγματα?εμενα το το ρυθμικο με τρομαζει..παντα ετσι τις εχω ρυθμικα.οχι απλα τικ.κ φυσικα πονανε κ τα ποδια μου..εχω κατι οτι εξεταση μπορεις να φανταστρις. Το μονο που με φοβιζει ειναι να μην χρειαστει να κανω ηλεκτρομυογραφημα γιατι εγω το εκανα νωρις..αυριο εχω να παω κ στην νευρολογο μου να δουμε τι θα κανουμε με την αγωγη
.νομιζω οτι θα μου αυξησει την δοση.δεν εχω δει τρελες διαφορες...

----------


## tzina2012

Μαριαννα μου καλη επιτυχια αν κ.πιστευω πως ολα θα ειναι καλα..Σου στελνω ολη τη θετικη μου ενεργεια..Αχιλλεα εμεις μαζι θα το περασουμε την βλεπω την δουλεια..χαχαχα..καθε μερα θα γραφουμε το ημερολογιο μας...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Οπως θα μπεις ετσι θα βγεις .εχουμε πρόβλημα στο μυαλο μαριαννα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Το ξερω τζινα εδω θα γραφουμε .καλο ξημερωμα .αυριο λιγο καλητερα.και κατι αλλο τζινακι εμενα μερικες ειναι ρυθμικες και μερικες σαν να εχω κατι κατω απ το δερμα παλι χεσμενος ειμαι.εφτασα να αυτοεξεταζομαι.σκετη αγανακτηση η κατασταση.τι να πω υπομονη.
.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Το ξερω τζινα εδω θα γραφουμε .καλο ξημερωμα .αυριο λιγο καλητερα.και κατι αλλο τζινακι εμενα μερικες ειναι ρυθμικες και μερικες σαν να εχω κατι κατω απ το δερμα παλι χεσμενος ειμαι.εφτασα να αυτοεξεταζομαι.σκετη αγανακτηση η κατασταση.τι να πω υπομονη.
> .


Καλημερα πως εισται σημερα παιδια;εγω τα γνωστα με το που ξυπνησα χορευαν οι γαμπες μου .αγχωθηκα παρα πολυ.εσυ τζινα πως εισαι;

----------


## madiwasp

> Αχιλλέα, Τζίνα, Μάντυ σας ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ γι αυτά που γράψατε. Μάντυ να σε ρωτήσω κάτι; Στο πρόσωπο έχεις ακόμα δηλαδή; Είχες και στο σαγόνι και στα χείλη και στα μάγουλα ή μόνο στα μάτια; Εκτός από μαγνητική εγκεφάλου έκανες κι άλλες μαγνητικές; Για τα δάχτυλα που λες κουνιούνται ή κάνουν μόνο συσπάσεις; Παιδιά συγγνώμη αλλά έχω τρελαθεί! Μάντυ αν έχεις χρόνο κάποια στιγμή απάντησε μου..


τις έχω ακόμη παντού...παντού όμως!!και σαγονι και προσωπο και μαγουλο...μεχρι και μεσα βαθυα στο αυτί...ακουω συσπασεις..εκανα περυσι μια μαγνητική εγγεφαλου και βγήκε καθαρη...εκανα και 1 ηλεκτρομυογράφημα...και αυτό καθαρο...δεν χρειαζεται κατι άλλο..τα δακτυλα κουνιούνται ...ιδιως ο αντίχειρας και ο δείκτης...αλλα και τα υπόλοιπα κανονικά..μη φοβάσαι! είσαι υγιέστατη! μην πεθαίνεις κάθε μέρα χωρίς λόγο!!! αν είχες κάτι θα φαινόταν κατευθείαν!!!

----------


## tzina2012

Πηγα νευρολογο σημερα κ μου αυξησε την δοση των φαρμακων..ειπε οτι ειναι αισιοδοξη κ οτι θα με πιασουν..φυσικα οπως κ να χει το παρακολουθουμε..κ εγω σχετικα τα ιδια σημερα..ισως λιγο καλυτερα...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Πηγα νευρολογο σημερα κ μου αυξησε την δοση των φαρμακων..ειπε οτι ειναι αισιοδοξη κ οτι θα με πιασουν..φυσικα οπως κ να χει το παρακολουθουμε..κ εγω σχετικα τα ιδια σημερα..ισως λιγο καλυτερα...


Τι ακριβως σου παι ο γιατρος τζινα;σου παι απο τι μπορει να ναι;χερομαι που εισαι λιγο καλητερα.

----------


## madiwasp

Αν δε σε πιασουν τι θα κανεις? Εμενα δε με επιαναν..και ο νευρολογος που με παρακολουθουσε και μου εκανε το ηλμ ηταν κατηγορηματικος στο να μην παρω τιποτα..ουτε αγχολυτικα ουτε ψυχοφαρμακα..αυτα δε θα φυγουν ποτε..αυτη ειναι η αληθεια..οσο πιο νωρις εξοικειωθειτε με την ιδεα τοσο το καλυτερο..ειναι σωματοποιημενο αγχος..πιστεψτε με..δεν εχει κανεις μας ιδεα τι προκαλει το αγχος..νομιζουμε οτι ειναι κατι απλο και πως περναει με φαρμακα..εγω ειπα στον εαυτο μου..αφου δε σου βρισκουν οι γιατροι τιποτα γιατι πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να εχεις κατι? ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΕΣ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΥΓΙΕΙΣ!!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μαντι εχεις δικιο το θεμα ειναι το ηλμ δειχνη; και ποτε;εγω δεν εχω κατι εντονο αλλα ειναι σαν κιματισμος στις γαμπες αν δεν το βλεπω δεν το καταλαβαινω αλλα δυστηχως το βλεπω ολη μερα.οσο το βλεπω τοσο αγχωνομαι;

----------


## madiwasp

> Ελπιζω να το ξεπερασουμε ολοι κ συντομα..εσενα Μαντυ κουνιοταν ρυθμικα ο μυς η απλα ενιωθες τιναγματα?εμενα το το ρυθμικο με τρομαζει..παντα ετσι τις εχω ρυθμικα.οχι απλα τικ.κ φυσικα πονανε κ τα ποδια μου..εχω κατι οτι εξεταση μπορεις να φανταστρις. Το μονο που με φοβιζει ειναι να μην χρειαστει να κανω ηλεκτρομυογραφημα γιατι εγω το εκανα νωρις..αυριο εχω να παω κ στην νευρολογο μου να δουμε τι θα κανουμε με την αγωγη
> .νομιζω οτι θα μου αυξησει την δοση.δεν εχω δει τρελες διαφορες...


Εμενα οι μυες κουνιουνται οπως πεταριζει το ματι αλλα σε πολυ πιο εντονο βαθμο και μερικες φορες σαν τρεμουλιαστα..και ειναι πολυ δυνατες οι δεσμιδωσεις..μου εχει κουνηθει ακομη και ολοκληρος ο ωμος απο δεσμιδωση σε συγκεκριμενο νευρο..μηροι γαμπες δακτυλα μπρατσα προσωπο ακομη και γλωσσα! Μην κολλας σε λεπτομεριες..αν ειναι ρυθμικο η οχι..ειναι δεσμιδωσεις..αλλες ετσι αλλες αλλιως..δεν ειναι ολες ιδιες..πονο στα ποδια ειχα απο το αγχος..ενας βαθυς πονος..ακαθοριστος..λες και εξουθενονοταν το σωμα μου..οταν πηρα τα πανω μου αρχισαν να καταλαγιαζουν ολα..μονο οι δεσμιδωσεις συνεχιζουν δυναμικα..τωρα πχ μου κανει στον αντιχειρα!

----------


## madiwasp

> Μαντι εχεις δικιο το θεμα ειναι το ηλμ δειχνη; και ποτε;εγω δεν εχω κατι εντονο αλλα ειναι σαν κιματισμος στις γαμπες αν δεν το βλεπω δεν το καταλαβαινω αλλα δυστηχως το βλεπω ολη μερα.οσο το βλεπω τοσο αγχωνομαι;


Το ηλμ δειχνει αμεσως! Σε 3 νευρολογους πηγα και οι 3 αυτο μου ειπαν..και ο τελευταιος ηταν επιστημονικος συμβουλος ατομων με als..αυτος μου εκανε το ηλμ και μου ειπε οτι οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν φευγουν ποτε οταν προερχονται απο αγχος..

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Το ηλμ δειχνει αμεσως! Σε 3 νευρολογους πηγα και οι 3 αυτο μου ειπαν..και ο τελευταιος ηταν επιστημονικος συμβουλος ατομων με als..αυτος μου εκανε το ηλμ και μου ειπε οτι οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν φευγουν ποτε οταν προερχονται απο αγχος..


Μαντι ευχαριστω αυτοτο γαμ τονετ μαςεχει σκιση.

----------


## madiwasp

Εχω καει απο το ιντερνετ..σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα Αχιλλεα..

----------


## tzina2012

Τι να πω..δεν ξερω..απο την μια νιωθω καλα με αυτα που διαβαζω απο την αλλη ανησυχω γιατι ειναι συγκεκριμενα τα συμπτωματα.π.χ ειμαι ορθια κ ποναω...κουραζομαι λιγο με δουλειες κλπ καθομαι αρχιζουν κ συσπωνται τα γονατα.πως το εξηγεις αυτο μαντυ?σαν να με προειδοποιει κατι να κατσω...στην αρχη δεν τις ενιωθα οταν ημουν ορθια τωρα τις νιωθω.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Εγω πηγα σε 6 γιατρους αλλα το μυαλο μου εκει.δεν ξερω τι να κανω και τα φαρμακα τιποτα.

----------


## madiwasp

Τζινα εχεις κανει καμια γενικη αιματος? Μηπως εχει χαμηλο αιματοκριτη η οτιδηποτε αλλο που μπορει να σου φερνει κουραση? Οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν μου λενε κατι..αλλα η κουραση πιστευω οτι οφειλεται σε καποια ελλειψη..κατι λειπει απο τον οργανισμο σου πιστευω χωρις να θελω να το παιξω γιατρος...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα ο γιατρος τι σου παι;εμενα δεν σταματαν οι γαμπες μου ρε γαμωτο.

----------


## kostas62

> Τι να πω..δεν ξερω..απο την μια νιωθω καλα με αυτα που διαβαζω απο την αλλη ανησυχω γιατι ειναι συγκεκριμενα τα συμπτωματα.π.χ ειμαι ορθια κ ποναω...κουραζομαι λιγο με δουλειες κλπ καθομαι αρχιζουν κ συσπωνται τα γονατα.πως το εξηγεις αυτο μαντυ?σαν να με προειδοποιει κατι να κατσω...στην αρχη δεν τις ενιωθα οταν ημουν ορθια τωρα τις νιωθω.


tzina, 
ο οργανισμος σου εχει πια αρχισει να εξαντλειτε απο το συνεχες αγχος και ανησυχια! 
οι μυες σου δεν μπορουν να χαλαρωσουν απο την συνεχη ενταση ,με συνεπεια να κουραζεσαι ευκολα ,και προσπαθωντας ματαια να αιματωθουν για να χαλαρωσουν οταν καθεσαι ,συσπωνται. 

Οπως εχω ξανααναφερει τα εχω περασει ,και τα ξεπερασα μονο οταν καταφερα να ηρεμησω/χαλαρωσω με φαρμακα ( αντικαταθληπτικα οχι αγχολυτικα ) .

Εαν δεν μπορεσεις με οποιο τροπο να χαλαρωσεις ,δεν θα το ξεπερασεις αλλοιως! 

αλλη συμβουλη δυστυχως δεν εχω.

----------


## madiwasp

Παρεπιπτοντως Τζινα και εγω τις συσπασεις τις νιωθω οταν ειμαι ορθια..ειναι υπουλες οι δεσμιδωσεις..ξεκινανε σιγα σιγα σε στανταρ σημεια..μετα εξαπλωνονται παντου..και γινονται πιο δυνατες..αλλα δεν ειναι κατι..ειλικρινα..στο λεω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου..εισαι νεος ανθρωπος και υγιεστατος..αν ο γιατρος υποψιαζοταν δεν θα σε αφηνε ετσι..

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Παρεπιπτοντως Τζινα και εγω τις συσπασεις τις νιωθω οταν ειμαι ορθια..ειναι υπουλες οι δεσμιδωσεις..ξεκινανε σιγα σιγα σε στανταρ σημεια..μετα εξαπλωνονται παντου..και γινονται πιο δυνατες..αλλα δεν ειναι κατι..ειλικρινα..στο λεω μεσα απο την ψυχη μου..εισαι νεος ανθρωπος και υγιεστατος..αν ο γιατρος υποψιαζοταν δεν θα σε αφηνε ετσι..


Κοστας 62 υπαρχει περιπτωση ολα αυτα να τα κανει το αγχος;εγω παιρνω αγωγη 1μηνα συν αλλα οι γαμπες μου χορευουν ακομα .δεν εχω ηρεμιση και αισθανομαι εξαντλιση.επισης δεν τρωω οπως καποτε με το ζορι δηλαδη.τι να πω ρε παιδια.

----------


## madiwasp

Εγω παλι εχω μουδιασματα πολυ παροδικα σε διαφορα σημεια στο σωμα..ιδιως χερια ποδια..

----------


## kostas62

Ναι αχιλλεα ειναι δυνατον! 
αλλωστε απο οτι διαβαζω ,εχεις εξαντλησει ολη την γκαμα των ιατρικων /νευρολογικων εξετασεων χωρις ευρηματα! 

τα φαρμακα δυστυχως δεν δρουν γρηγορα ,και δεν ειναι παντα αποτελεσματικα απο την πρωτη φορα καθως πολλα εξαρτωνται απο το πως τα δεχετε ο καθε οργανισμος. 

Χρειαζεται υπομονη και θετικο πνευμα. 

Μια ελπιδα ειναι οτι σιγα σιγα θα δεις οτι δεν παθαινεις κατι και θα σταματησει να σε απασχολει. 

Ενας ψυχολογος επισης ,που θα σε βοηθησει να αλλαξεις σιγα σιγα το μοτιβο σκεψης σου, οταν σκεφτεσε τις συσπασεις ,θα μπορεσει να ειναι μια αλλη λυση .

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Κωστας 62 σ ευχαριστω .η αληθεια ειναι οτι ειμαι σε διαρκη ενταση και αγχος σκεφτομαι μονιμα τις γαμπες.κοστα εμενα ειναι ανεπαίσθητες αλλα τις βλεπω.απο τους γιατρους που πηγα κανενας δεν μου παι τιποτα .εγω ομως εκει.ιδιαιτερα ο ενας που ειναι και γνωστος μου παι οτι καμια εξεταση απ τι στιγμη που καθαρη δεν θελει επαναληψη.δεν ξερω τι να πω απλα φοβαμαι.ευχαριστω.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ασ ειμασται. Ολοι καλητερα αυριο.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ασ ειμασται. Ολοι καλητερα αυριο.


Τζινα χαιρετω πως εισαι σημερα;εγω ξαναπηγα νευρολογο.εχω αρκετω αγχος ρε γαμωτο.

----------


## tzina2012

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.. ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα η αληθεια ειναι.η νευρολογοςβεβαια μου αυξησε την αγωγη.χθες πηγα κ σε εναν ειδικο παθολογο κ μου ειπε το εξης.. εχω συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου(χωρις συμπτωματα) μου εκανε υπερηχο κ οντως ειχα πολυ αερα στο εντερο.κ μου λεει...αυτο επειδη ειναι πρησμενο χτυπαει πισω στην σπονδυλικη στηλη κ με τη σειρα του αυτο χτυπαει στα ποδια..κανει μουδιασματα πονο ακομα κ συσπασεις..κ μου εδωσε κ ενα χαπακι..φυσικα μου μιλησε κ για στρες ενδογενες..γενικα ειμαι πιο ψυχραιμη...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Παιδια σας ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.. ειμαι λιγο καλυτερα η αληθεια ειναι.η νευρολογοςβεβαια μου αυξησε την αγωγη.χθες πηγα κ σε εναν ειδικο παθολογο κ μου ειπε το εξης.. εχω συνδρομο ευερεθιστου εντερου(χωρις συμπτωματα) μου εκανε υπερηχο κ οντως ειχα πολυ αερα στο εντερο.κ μου λεει...αυτο επειδη ειναι πρησμενο χτυπαει πισω στην σπονδυλικη στηλη κ με τη σειρα του αυτο χτυπαει στα ποδια..κανει μουδιασματα πονο ακομα κ συσπασεις..κ μου εδωσε κ ενα χαπακι..φυσικα μου μιλησε κ για στρες ενδογενες..γενικα ειμαι πιο ψυχραιμη...


Χερομαι. και αυριο θα σε καλητερα.εμενα ο νευρολογος μου παι να μην επαναλαβω τιποτα.οι συσπασεις συσπασεις ομως ιδιαιτερα το πρωι.μακαρι να μην ειναι κατι.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Χερομαι. και αυριο θα σε καλητερα.εμενα ο νευρολογος μου παι να μην επαναλαβω τιποτα.οι συσπασεις συσπασεις ομως ιδιαιτερα το πρωι.μακαρι να μην ειναι κατι.


Καλημερα .σημερα καλητερα πιστεω ε;εγω ψυχολογικα λιγο καλητερα σωματικα οχι.

----------


## tzina2012

Θα πανε ολα καλα αχιλλεα..το πιστευω...θελει χρονο..το καταλαβαινω κ εγω...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Θα πανε ολα καλα αχιλλεα..το πιστευω...θελει χρονο..το καταλαβαινω κ εγω...


Τζινα ο νευρολογος τι σου παι για τις συσπασεις;εγω σημερα κολυμπισα κανενα μισαωρο .βγηκα εξω και οι γαμπες μου καναν σαν να χαν κατι μεσα. Αγχος παλι.ηιατι ρε γαμωτο δεν σταματαει;

----------


## tzina2012

Μου ειπε οτι πιστευει οτι ειναι αγχος...κ μου ειπε οτι το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα θα εδειχνε..συνηθως δεν δειχνει οταν υπαρχει τραυματισμος νευρου κ χρειαζεται δυο νε τρεις εβδομαδες..στα αλλα δειχνει..απλα δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να φυγουν.αυτο εχω καταλαβει..

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Μου ειπε οτι πιστευει οτι ειναι αγχος...κ μου ειπε οτι το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα θα εδειχνε..συνηθως δεν δειχνει οταν υπαρχει τραυματισμος νευρου κ χρειαζεται δυο νε τρεις εβδομαδες..στα αλλα δειχνει..απλα δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να φυγουν.αυτο εχω καταλαβει..


Μακαρι να ναι ετσι και ο δικος μου ειπαι οτι δειχνει απ τι στιγμη που υπαρχουν συμπτωματα.ακομα και στις 2 εβδομαδες(για σενα).τι να πω απλα οι δικες μου ειναι μικρες λες και εχω κατι μεσα αν δεν τις δω δεν τις καταλαβαινω και αυτο με τρομάζει.

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω τις βλεπω κ ειναι εντονες κ ρυθμικες..αυτο με τρομαζει...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εγω τις βλεπω κ ειναι εντονες κ ρυθμικες..αυτο με τρομαζει...


Καλησπερα τζινα .εισαι καλητερα σημερα;

----------


## tzina2012

Αχιλλεα επανηλθα σε χαλια κατασταση κ δεν ξερω το γιατι...εσυ πως εισαι?εγω βλεπω συνεχεια τους σπασμους στα ποδια κυριως...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Αχιλλεα επανηλθα σε χαλια κατασταση κ δεν ξερω το γιατι...εσυ πως εισαι?εγω βλεπω συνεχεια τους σπασμους στα ποδια κυριως...


τζ

τζινακι ειμαι λιγο καλητερψυχιλογικα.οι σπασμοι σπασμοι ομως ολη μερα και γω στα ποδια.μαλλον στις γαμπες .δεν ξερω τι να υποθεσω. Μακαρι να περασουν ολα.κανε υπομονη θα χεις σκαμπανεβασματα..

----------


## tzina2012

Ανοιξα καινουργιο ποστ για να παρω γνωμες..ειλικρινα θα τρελαθω δεν παει αλλο

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Γιατι θα τρελαθεις βρε τζινα;πιστεψε με σε καταλαβαινω απολητα. Κοίτα να ηρεμισεις .και μενα οι συσπασεις δεν εχουν σταματιση καθολου .και γω εχω τους ιδιους φοβους με σενα .μπορω να σε καταλαβω.εμενα περασαν 40 μερες περιπου για να με λιγο καλύτερα.

----------


## tzina2012

Γιατι δεν το αντεχω αλλο αυτο.με ανατριχιαζει.ειναι εντονο κλπ...βαρεθηκα

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Γιατι δεν το αντεχω αλλο αυτο.με ανατριχιαζει.ειναι εντονο κλπ...βαρεθηκα


Και γω βαρέθηκα ουτε γω ειμαι καλα σημερα αισθανομαι τις γαμπες μου σαν να χουν κατι μεσα.ασε που δεν κοιμαμαι εσυ κοιμασαι;

----------


## tzina2012

Ναι.Κ ειναι η μονη λυτρωση..

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ναι.Κ ειναι η μονη λυτρωση..


Σε καταλαβαινω .εγω δεν μπορω να κανω ουτε αυτο.σημερα πως εισαι;

----------


## tzina2012

Ειμαι τα ιδια..βαρος στα ποδια κ σπασμοι.κυριως στα ποδια...κ μια γενικη ανατριχιλα απο ολο αυτο.εσυ?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ειμαι τα ιδια..βαρος στα ποδια κ σπασμοι.κυριως στα ποδια...κ μια γενικη ανατριχιλα απο ολο αυτο.εσυ?


Οχι δεν ειμαι καλα και δυστυχώς δεν ξερω τον τροπο υποφερω οσο εσυ.απλα υπομενω αυτο το πραγμα .δυστηχως δυσκολο.υπομονη βρε τζινακι .ειμαι στα ιδια χαλια.

----------


## tzina2012

Τι να πω..Υπομονη..Ας φυγει κ αυτο το καλοκαιρι.εχω πηξει κ με την ζεστη.Ας ελπισουμε αυριο που μπαινει κ επισημα το φθινοπωρο να αλλαξει κατι κ σε εμας.Καλο βραδυ.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Τι να πω..Υπομονη..Ας φυγει κ αυτο το καλοκαιρι.εχω πηξει κ με την ζεστη.Ας ελπισουμε αυριο που μπαινει κ επισημα το φθινοπωρο να αλλαξει κατι κ σε εμας.Καλο βραδυ.


Καλο βραδυ. Ρε τζινακι αντευχομαι.μακαρι να παν και σε μας καλα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Καλημερα τζινα πως εισαι σημερα;ευελπιστω να σαι λιγο καλητερα.

----------


## tzina2012

Ναι ετσι λεω αχιλλεα μου...ελπιζω να κρατησει κ αυτη η μικρη καλυτερευση.εσυ?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ναι ετσι λεω αχιλλεα μου...ελπιζω να κρατησει κ αυτη η μικρη καλυτερευση.εσυ?


Τζινακι ψυχολογικα ειμαι λιγο καλητερα.οι γαμπες μου ομως χαλια .προσπαθω να μην σκεφτομαι μακακιες.

----------


## tzina2012

Κ εγω παλι χαλια εγινα..πονανε πολυ τα ποδια μου.πηγα να περπατησω κ τωρα ειμαι χαλια..κ οι συσπασεις δυναμωσαν.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Κ εγω παλι χαλια εγινα..πονανε πολυ τα ποδια μου.πηγα να περπατησω κ τωρα ειμαι χαλια..κ οι συσπασεις δυναμωσαν.


Και γω τζινακι ξεκινησα σιγα σιγα το τρεξιμο χθες και σημερα και οι σπασμοι στις γαμπες δυναμωναν.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Και γω τζινακι ξεκινησα σιγα σιγα το τρεξιμο χθες και σημερα και οι σπασμοι στις γαμπες δυναμωναν.


ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ πως εισαι σημερα τζινα.;εγω την παλευω δεν την παλευω.

----------


## tzina2012

Αχιλλεα κλασικα καθε μερα τα ιδια.Πηγα σημερα κ εκανα κ μια βιταμινη d.Ηταν το μονο που δεν ειχα κανει.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Αχιλλεα κλασικα καθε μερα τα ιδια.Πηγα σημερα κ εκανα κ μια βιταμινη d.Ηταν το μονο που δεν ειχα κανει.


Εγω εκανα αιματολογικά και ηταν αψογα.τι να πω δεν ξερω.θα στειλω μεσημερι.προσπαθησε να χαλαρωνεις (οσο γινεται.)

----------


## tzina2012

Χαιρομαι αχιλλεα μου..για το μονο που δεν χαιρομαι ειναι οτι δεν βρισκω ακρη με το θεμα...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Χαιρομαι αχιλλεα μου..για το μονο που δεν χαιρομαι ειναι οτι δεν βρισκω ακρη με το θεμα...


Ουτε γω βρισκω τζινακι.και να σου πω την αληθεια περιμενα εστω οι ηλεκτρολιτες να ταν επιρεσμενοι η ο θυρεοειδής αλλα τιποτα.ελεγα μηπως τα απεδιδα εκει.εσυ πως εισαι ;εχεις ακομα πονο;με την αγωγη πως τα πας;

----------


## tzina2012

Βασικα νιωθω οτι εχω κολλησει σε ενα σταδιο κ δεν ξεκολλαω.εχω μικροσπασμους κ διαφορες ανατριχιλες στα ποδια.μου σηκωνεται η τριχα.τα ποδια πονανε κ κυριως απο τα γονατα κ κατω κ ειναι στιγμες που δεν μπορω να περπατησω γιατι με δυσκολευουν.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τα ιδια καιγω τζινακι εχω λιγο πονο κια οι συσπασεις στις γαμπες ειναι μονιμες.τι θα γινει δεν ξερω.απλα αγανακτώ.

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω την δευτερα περιμενω την εξεταση για την βιταμινη d.αν ειναι οκ παω σε ψυχιατρο να δω τι θα κανω.μεχρι τωρα παιρνω αγωγη απο νευρολογο

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εγω την δευτερα περιμενω την εξεταση για την βιταμινη d.αν ειναι οκ παω σε ψυχιατρο να δω τι θα κανω.μεχρι τωρα παιρνω αγωγη απο νευρολογο


Τζινακι κανε οτι πιστευεις καλητερω για σενα και ο ψυχιαττρος μπορει να βοηθήσει αλλα αν δεν κανουμε κατι μονοι μας αστα.σου ευχομαι να χεις τα αποτελεσματα που θες.ας ξημερώσει μια καλητερη μερα.

----------


## tzina2012

Ξημερωσε με τα ιδια συμπτωματα...χαχαχα..εχει καταντησει γελοι το θεμα ειλικρινα...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ξημερωσε με τα ιδια συμπτωματα...χαχαχα..εχει καταντησει γελοι το θεμα ειλικρινα...


Αφου κοιμηθηκες παλι καλα.το ξερω ποσο βασανο ειναι.κανε υπομονη θέλει το χρονο του και το κολοφαρμακο.θα τειλω μεσημερη.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα με την αγωγη πως τα πας δεν σε εχει πιασει καθολου;εγω ψυχολογικα και μονο ψυχολογικα ειμαι λιγο καλητερα .κατα τα αλλα σκατα.τα ποδια μου χαλια.

----------


## tzina2012

Σημερα πηγα γυμναστηριο.δεν περιγραφω πως ειμαι.χαλια τα ποδια κ πολλους σπασμους.ρε τι γινεται?κ ενιωθα οτι δεν μπορω να παραμεινω ορθια.σημερα ειχα θεμα κ στην καταποση..ποναω οταν καταπινω..λες να εχω κανενα als κ να γελαμε?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Σημερα πηγα γυμναστηριο.δεν περιγραφω πως ειμαι.χαλια τα ποδια κ πολλους σπασμους.ρε τι γινεται?κ ενιωθα οτι δεν μπορω να παραμεινω ορθια.σημερα ειχα θεμα κ στην καταποση..ποναω οταν καταπινω..λες να εχω κανενα als κ να γελαμε?


Αν σου πω οτι το χα και γω σημερα.αλλα δεν γινεται απο οτι διαβασα και ρωτησα το γιατρο υπάρχουν 2 μορφες .δεν γινεται νατις εχεις και τις 2.δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω ειναι κατεβατό ολοκληρο.ασε τις μαλακιες και πηγαινε γυμναστήριο. Και γω τωρα το βραδυ. Ετσι ενιωθα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Αν σου πω οτι το χα και γω σημερα.αλλα δεν γινεται απο οτι διαβασα και ρωτησα το γιατρο υπάρχουν 2 μορφες .δεν γινεται νατις εχεις και τις 2.δεν μπορω να στο εξηγησω ειναι κατεβατό ολοκληρο.ασε τις μαλακιες και πηγαινε γυμναστήριο. Και γω τωρα το βραδυ. Ετσι ενιωθα.


Πως εισαι σημερα τζινα;

----------


## tzina2012

Σκατα..κυριολεκτικα σκατα.την δευτερα μιλαω με την νευρολογο για το πως κινουμαστε.εσυ?περπαταω ποναω.κ οταν καθομαι αρχιζουν οι συσπασεις..κ συνεχιζω κ με την καταποση την δυσκολια

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Σκατα..κυριολεκτικα σκατα.την δευτερα μιλαω με την νευρολογο για το πως κινουμαστε.εσυ?περπαταω ποναω.κ οταν καθομαι αρχιζουν οι συσπασεις..κ συνεχιζω κ με την καταποση την δυσκολια


Μηπως αυτο με την καταποση ειναι στο μυαλο σου;και γω απο συσπασεις φουλ στα ποδια δεν ξερω τι να κανω.

----------


## tzina2012

Δεν ξερω αχιλλεα...κ παρα πολλες συσπασεις..δηλαδη τι θα γινει πια με αυτο το θεμα?δεν υπαρχει τιποτα που να το γιατρευει?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Δεν ξερω αχιλλεα...κ παρα πολλες συσπασεις..δηλαδη τι θα γινει πια με αυτο το θεμα?δεν υπαρχει τιποτα που να το γιατρευει?


Δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει.το αγχος ομως επιδινονη την κατασταση σιγουρα.εγω ειμαι ολη μερα εκει κολλημένος δεν μπορω να ξεκολησω με τιποτα .

----------


## tzina2012

Αυριο παιρνω τη νευρολογο να δω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω...ποναω κ παρα πολυ στα ποδια μου..

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Αυριο παιρνω τη νευρολογο να δω τι αλλο μπορω να κανω...ποναω κ παρα πολυ στα ποδια μου..


Εγω αν και ακατάλληλος το μονο που εχω να σου πω ειναι να ηρεμισεις γιατι δεν θα σου πει τιποτα κανενας γιατρος .πιστευω οτι στοπαν οτι ειχαν να σου πουν.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Πως εισαι σημερα ρε τζινα;ευελπιστω καλητερα.

----------


## tzina2012

Οσο παει κ χειροτερα..αυριο εκλεισα ραντεβου με ψυχιατρο .τα συμπτωματα ειναι σε εξαρση.εσυ?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Οσο παει κ χειροτερα..αυριο εκλεισα ραντεβου με ψυχιατρο .τα συμπτωματα ειναι σε εξαρση.εσυ?


Τζινακι δεν θα σου πειτιποτα.οσο εχουμε αγχος τοσο επιδηνονονται.μην ξεχνας απο που ξεκινησες και που εφτασες.καλημερα.και γω δεν ειμαι καλητερα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Τζινακι δεν θα σου πειτιποτα.οσο εχουμε αγχος τοσο επιδηνονονται.μην ξεχνας απο που ξεκινησες και που εφτασες.καλημερα.και γω δεν ειμαι καλητερα.


Καλησπερα τι σου παι ο ψυχιατρος βρε τζινα;ολα καλα;

----------


## Stavros

Καλημέρα μάγκες,τι κάνετε??
Ήρθε η ώρα σας να καλωσορίσετε τον βασιλιά των εξετάσεων!
Είμαι 32 ετών και μόλις γύρισα από Κολονοσκόπηση και Γαστροσκόπηση!
Από τα 23 μου έχω υποβληθεί σε περίπου 15 Μαγνητικές εκ των οποίων οι 6 ήταν MRI Εγκεφάλου.
Έχω περάσει από πάμπολλες πιθανές παθήσεις.
Τώρα έχω επιστρέψει στις παλιές μου αγάπες,τις νευρολογικές ασθένειες!
Εδώ και κανά 2μηνο έχει ξεσκιστεί να πεταρίζει το μάτι μου..Για καλή μου τύχη βρήκα Post μου σε αυτό το Forum όπου από τον Μάρτη του 2014 είχα αναφέρει το πετάρισμα του ματιού.Συνεπώς κάπως ηρέμησα με αυτό καθώς μέσα σε 1.5 χρόνο,αν ήταν κάτι σοβαρότερο,θα είχε εξελιχθεί.
Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι οι συσπάσεις μυών σχεδόν σε όλο μου το σώμα,και μάλιστα σήμερα είδα με τα μάτια μου κάπου στον δελτοειδή μυ,το δέρμα να συσπάται!
Επίσης αφήνω το αριστερό μου χέρι με τα δάχτυλα απλωμένα πάνω στα πλήκτρα του Keyboard και ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα παρατηρώ πως ο δείκτης συσπάται!
Γενικώς και που πληκτρολογώ,έχω συσπάσεις κυρίως στα δάχτυλα.
Με έχει πιάσει πάλι η εσωστρέφεια και δεν βλέπω να την γλιτώνω την μαγνητική και κανά ηλεκτρομυογράφημα πάλι...
Σίγουρα πάντως θα κάνω επίσκεψη σε νευρολόγο για να με υποβάλει σε νευρολογικά Test...
Ίσως να είναι το σύνδρομο καλοήθους δεσμίδωσης,τι να πω.

Από μικρός έχω τσιμπήματα θυμάμαι,εδώ και 10 χρόνια,αλλά τέτοιου τύπου συσπάσεις δεν θυμάμαι να είχα...
Να φταίει που δεν έχω γκόμενα λέτε?Χα χα....
Πάντως με βλέπω να ξαναπιάνω τις εξετάσεις...Δεν το γλιτώνω!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Σταυρο διαβασε απο σελ 10 και θα καταλαβεις.ιδια ηλικία εχουμε περιπου.

----------


## Stavros

Αχιλλέα πριν γράψω,τις διάβασα όλες τις σελίδες!
Εσύ πως είσαι τώρα?

----------


## kostas62

> Καλημέρα μάγκες,τι κάνετε??
> Ήρθε η ώρα σας να καλωσορίσετε τον βασιλιά των εξετάσεων!
> Είμαι 32 ετών και μόλις γύρισα από Κολονοσκόπηση και Γαστροσκόπηση!
> Από τα 23 μου έχω υποβληθεί σε περίπου 15 Μαγνητικές εκ των οποίων οι 6 ήταν MRI Εγκεφάλου.
> Έχω περάσει από πάμπολλες πιθανές παθήσεις.
> Τώρα έχω επιστρέψει στις παλιές μου αγάπες,τις νευρολογικές ασθένειες!
> Εδώ και κανά 2μηνο έχει ξεσκιστεί να πεταρίζει το μάτι μου..Για καλή μου τύχη βρήκα Post μου σε αυτό το Forum όπου από τον Μάρτη του 2014 είχα αναφέρει το πετάρισμα του ματιού.Συνεπώς κάπως ηρέμησα με αυτό καθώς μέσα σε 1.5 χρόνο,αν ήταν κάτι σοβαρότερο,θα είχε εξελιχθεί.
> Αυτό που με προβληματίζει είναι οι συσπάσεις μυών σχεδόν σε όλο μου το σώμα,και μάλιστα σήμερα είδα με τα μάτια μου κάπου στον δελτοειδή μυ,το δέρμα να συσπάται!
> Επίσης αφήνω το αριστερό μου χέρι με τα δάχτυλα απλωμένα πάνω στα πλήκτρα του Keyboard και ανά τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα παρατηρώ πως ο δείκτης συσπάται!
> ...


βρε Σταυρο ,με εκανες και γελασα υστερα απο πολυ καιρο! 
επειδη ομως μετα αισθανθηκα και τυψεις γιαυτο, ελπιζω οτι κανεις χιουμορ και δεν ειναι πραγματικοτητα αυτα που αναφερεις! !

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> βρε Σταυρο ,με εκανες και γελασα υστερα απο πολυ καιρο! 
> επειδη ομως μετα αισθανθηκα και τυψεις γιαυτο, ελπιζω οτι κανεις χιουμορ και δεν ειναι πραγματικοτητα αυτα που αναφερεις! !


Σταυρο σκατα ειμαι οι γαμπες μου κουνιουνται ολη. Μερα.σκατα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Σταυρο σκατα ειμαι οι γαμπες μου κουνιουνται ολη. Μερα.σκατα.


Καλημερα πως ειμασται σημερα;

----------


## Stavros

> βρε Σταυρο ,με εκανες και γελασα υστερα απο πολυ καιρο! 
> επειδη ομως μετα αισθανθηκα και τυψεις γιαυτο, ελπιζω οτι κανεις χιουμορ και δεν ειναι πραγματικοτητα αυτα που αναφερεις! !


Καλημέρα Κώστα!Ότι αναφέρω είναι πραγματικό,100%!
Μιλάς για τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρω ή για το εύρος των εξετάσεων που έχω κάνει?


Αχιλλέα κάνω test στο δάκτυλο μου πάλι να δω τι παίζει!
Πάλι κάνει κάτι συσπάσεις το ρημάδι!
Αλλά πως μπορώ να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρότερο?
Βαριέμαι πάλι τις μαγνητικές...Έχω χαλάσει πάνω από 5.000€ σε εξετάσεις τα τελευταία χρόνια...
Δεν είναι το χρηματικό...το ψυχολογικό κυρίως...
Η λογική των νευρολογικών ασθενειών λέει πως οι συσπάσεις θα πρέπει να συνοδεύονται και από αδυναμία των μυών.
Αυτό δεν το έχω.Πάλι καλά.

Αχιλλέα όταν λες κουνιούνται,το βλέπεις κιόλας?Δηλαδή την βλέπεις την σύσπαση με τα μάτια σου?Γιατί εγώ την βλέπω κανονικά!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλημέρα Κώστα!Ότι αναφέρω είναι πραγματικό,100%!
> Μιλάς για τα συμπτώματα που αναφέρω ή για το εύρος των εξετάσεων που έχω κάνει?
> 
> 
> Αχιλλέα κάνω test στο δάκτυλο μου πάλι να δω τι παίζει!
> Πάλι κάνει κάτι συσπάσεις το ρημάδι!
> Αλλά πως μπορώ να βεβαιωθώ ότι δεν είναι κάτι σοβαρότερο?
> Βαριέμαι πάλι τις μαγνητικές...Έχω χαλάσει πάνω από 5.000€ σε εξετάσεις τα τελευταία χρόνια...
> Δεν είναι το χρηματικό...το ψυχολογικό κυρίως...
> ...


Ενοηται ρε σταυροε οτι τις βλεπω. Πιο πολυ τις βλαπω παρα τις αισθανομαι.

----------


## marianna27

Γεια σας παιδιά. Έχω καιρό να μπω από τότε που σας έγραψα ότι θα πάω στο νοσοκομείο. Λοιπόν πήγα. Και μετά το νοσοκομείο έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη. Το πόρισμα του γιατρού ήταν άγχος!!!!!!!Φυσικά δεν τον πίστεψα. Και ξέρετε γιατί. Του περιέγραφα τα συμπτώματα μου (κουνιούνται μόνα τους τα δάχτυλα, συσπώνται οι μύες σε όλο το σώμα και το πρόσωπο και έχω τινάγματα όταν πάω να ξαπλώσω κυρίως). Και ξέρετε τι μου είπε; Και το νευρολογικό πρόβλημα που είναι δεν κατάλαβα; Απελπίστηκα. Συνεχίζω με τα ίδια συμπτώματα και έχουν προστεθεί και οι πονοκέφαλοι πια! Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Επίσης του είπα ότι έχω μουδιάσματα που έρχονται και φεύγουν. Και μου είπε πως αν δεν είναι μόνιμα να μην με ανησυχούν. Δηλαδή με έδιωξε σα να ήμουν απολύτως υγιής!!!!!!!! Κάθε μέρα απελπίζομαι όλο και πιο πολύ. Διάβασα και τα δικά σας νέα. Δυστυχώς δεν είδα κάποιος να απαλλάχτηκε από αυτές τις συσπάσεις.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Γεια σας παιδιά. Έχω καιρό να μπω από τότε που σας έγραψα ότι θα πάω στο νοσοκομείο. Λοιπόν πήγα. Και μετά το νοσοκομείο έχω πέσει σε κατάθλιψη. Το πόρισμα του γιατρού ήταν άγχος!!!!!!!Φυσικά δεν τον πίστεψα. Και ξέρετε γιατί. Του περιέγραφα τα συμπτώματα μου (κουνιούνται μόνα τους τα δάχτυλα, συσπώνται οι μύες σε όλο το σώμα και το πρόσωπο και έχω τινάγματα όταν πάω να ξαπλώσω κυρίως). Και ξέρετε τι μου είπε; Και το νευρολογικό πρόβλημα που είναι δεν κατάλαβα; Απελπίστηκα. Συνεχίζω με τα ίδια συμπτώματα και έχουν προστεθεί και οι πονοκέφαλοι πια! Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να κάνω. Επίσης του είπα ότι έχω μουδιάσματα που έρχονται και φεύγουν. Και μου είπε πως αν δεν είναι μόνιμα να μην με ανησυχούν. Δηλαδή με έδιωξε σα να ήμουν απολύτως υγιής!!!!!!!! Κάθε μέρα απελπίζομαι όλο και πιο πολύ. Διάβασα και τα δικά σας νέα. Δυστυχώς δεν είδα κάποιος να απαλλάχτηκε από αυτές τις συσπάσεις.


Τι περιμενες να σου πει;

----------


## marianna27

Γεια σου Αχιλλέα μετά από αρκετό καιρό. Πάντως δεν περίμενα να μου πει "Και το νευρολογικό πρόβλημα που είναι;" Το ότι τα δάχτυλα "χορεύουν" δεν είναι νευρολογικό; Δεν τον "συγκίνησα" με τίποτα!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Αν περιμενες να συγκινησης το γιατρο επεξεςκαι χασες και απ στιγμη που δεν σου παι τιποτα μαλλον θα ξερει περισοτερα απο σενα .ετσι δεν ειναι;κοιτα να ηρεμισειςκαι συ και ολοι μας.για φαρμακα δεν σου παι;

----------


## marianna27

Όχι δεν μου είπε τίποτα για φάρμακα..Εγώ λέω μήπως βαριόταν να ασχοληθεί περισσότερο μαζί μου; Αχ Αχιλλέα έχω απελπιστεί!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μην βαζεις τον εαυτο σου και κανεις τα λαθη που κανω και γω.μην εχεις αμφιβολιες.οτι ειχενασου πει στο παι.

----------


## marianna27

Αχιλλέα εμένα τα συμπτώματα χειροτερεύουν δυστυχώς. Αν ήταν στάσιμα ίσως την πάλευα. Ας πούμε σήμερα στο πρόσωπο γίνεται χαμός. Συσπάσεις συσπάσεις συσπάσεις.. Και τα δάχτυλα συνεχώς κουνιούνται  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Κια σε μας χειροτερευουν .σε ολους εχουμε τιςμερεςμας .μεινε σε οτι σου παι ο γιατρος.και προσπαθεισε να ηρεμισεις.

----------


## marianna27

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή. Θα το προσπαθήσω. Εσύ πως πας;

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Απο συσπασεις παρα πολλες στα ποδια.ψυχολογικα ειμαι λιγο καλητερα.δεν εχω και αλλες επιλογες οπως λες και συ.προσπαθω και γω .

----------


## marianna27

Χαίρομαι που ψυχολογικά είσαι λίγο καλύτερα. Είναι ένα μεγάλο βήμα κι αυτό, το ξέρεις.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Χαίρομαι που ψυχολογικά είσαι λίγο καλύτερα. Είναι ένα μεγάλο βήμα κι αυτό, το ξέρεις.


Εγω το βλεπω μικρο γιατι πιστευω οτι βοηθιλησε και η αγωγη.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εγω το βλεπω μικρο γιατι πιστευω οτι βοηθιλησε και η αγωγη.


Παιδια πως εισται σημερα;

----------


## tzina2012

Παιδια γεια σαε..πηγα στον ψυχιατρο μου αλλαξε τελειως αγωγη κ μου ειπε οτι συν το αγχος επαθα κ υποτροπη απο το κοψιμο της προηγουμενης αγωγης που σταματησα τον μαιο κ που πηρα πεντε μηνες..ουσιαστικα δηλαδη μολις αρχισα να στρωνω την εκοψα.επισης μου ειπε οτι το χαπι που επαιρνα ενα μηνα τωρα ηταν σαν να μην επαιρνα τιποτα..οποτε εδω κ τρεις μερες εχω αλλαξει αγωγη..συνεχιζω με τα συμπτωματα αλλα οχι τοοοσο εντονα...μαριαννα κλεισε ραντεβπυ σε ψυχιατρο δεν εχεις τιποτα κοριτσι μου..οσο το αφηνεις θα σε ταλαιπωρει.αχιλλεα συναδελφε μου θα φυγουν τα ρημαδια που θα παει...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Τζινα εγω εδω και 2 μερεςδεν μπορω να καταπιω καλα.δεν ξερω τι σκατα ειναι τουτο παλι..και οι γαμπες χαλια

----------


## agnostix

> Όχι δεν μου είπε τίποτα για φάρμακα..Εγώ λέω μήπως βαριόταν να ασχοληθεί περισσότερο μαζί μου; Αχ Αχιλλέα έχω απελπιστεί!


Καλησπερα Μαριαννα,οι σπασμοι στο προσωπο πως ειναι?
Πριν 2 χρονια με ειχε πιασει κ εμενα κατι που ξεκινουσε απο την μεση του μετοπου,προς το ματι,στο αυτι κ κατεληγε στν γναθο,νομιζα πως εφταιγε κανενα δοντι κ ετσι επισκεφτηκα οδοντιατρο,ολα οκ ομως μου ειπε πως ηταν μυικο κ μου υπεδειξε καποιες ασκησεις με τα χερια να κανω πανω στην γναθο κ αν ηθελα(αλλα δεν το εβρισκε απαραιτητο) να παρω μυοχαλαρωτικα.Τελικα με τις ασκησουλες σε 3 μερες ημουν οκ.για δες το αν ειναι κ αυτο..  :Smile:

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλησπερα Μαριαννα,οι σπασμοι στο προσωπο πως ειναι?
> Πριν 2 χρονια με ειχε πιασει κ εμενα κατι που ξεκινουσε απο την μεση του μετοπου,προς το ματι,στο αυτι κ κατεληγε στν γναθο,νομιζα πως εφταιγε κανενα δοντι κ ετσι επισκεφτηκα οδοντιατρο,ολα οκ ομως μου ειπε πως ηταν μυικο κ μου υπεδειξε καποιες ασκησεις με τα χερια να κανω πανω στην γναθο κ αν ηθελα(αλλα δεν το εβρισκε απαραιτητο) να παρω μυοχαλαρωτικα.Τελικα με τις ασκησουλες σε 3 μερες ημουν οκ.για δες το αν ειναι κ αυτο..


Τζινα πως εισαι σημερα;τι ακριβωςσου παι ο γιατρος γιατι εχω 2 3 μερες δεν μπορω να καταπιω.ευχαριστω.

----------


## agnostix

H μανα μου εδω κ καιρο νομιζει οτι κατι την ενοχλει στον λαιμο οταν καταπινει..πηγε σε ΩΡΛ και της ειπε οτι ειναι απο αγχος,ψυχολογικο, δεν βρηκε κατι...ελεος ρε παιδια γαμω ο μυαλο μας μεσα δλδ

----------


## tzina2012

Αχιλλεα ξερεις τι ειναι. Μπορει να μοιαζει τρελο αλλα αυτο ειναι.το αγχος..θες ψυχοθεραπεια δες το ...πρεπει...σημερα ειμαι μετρια αλλα παααααρα πολυ βαρος στα ποδια.

----------


## marianna27

Γεια σου agnostix..Σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές.. Να είσαι καλά..Δυστυχώς οι σπασμοί στο πρόσωπο και όχι μόνο στο πρόσωπο συνεχίζονται..Τζίνα μου γλυκιά αρχίζω και απομακρύνομαι όλο και περισσότερο από την ιδέα του ψυχολόγου - ψυχιάτρου γιατί χειροτερεύω και νομίζω ότι όλοι οι νευρολόγοι με δουλεύουν πια.. Μόνο να έβλεπες τα δάχτυλα των χεριών μου και των ποδιών μου και θα καταλάβαινες για τι χάλι σου μιλάω. Και πολλοί σπασμοί σε χέρια, πόδια και πρόσωπο. Δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω πουθενά. Με τα χίλια ζόρια τα βγάζω πέρα στη δουλειά. Με έχουν καταστρέψει!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Γεια σου agnostix..Σ ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις συμβουλές.. Να είσαι καλά..Δυστυχώς οι σπασμοί στο πρόσωπο και όχι μόνο στο πρόσωπο συνεχίζονται..Τζίνα μου γλυκιά αρχίζω και απομακρύνομαι όλο και περισσότερο από την ιδέα του ψυχολόγου - ψυχιάτρου γιατί χειροτερεύω και νομίζω ότι όλοι οι νευρολόγοι με δουλεύουν πια.. Μόνο να έβλεπες τα δάχτυλα των χεριών μου και των ποδιών μου και θα καταλάβαινες για τι χάλι σου μιλάω. Και πολλοί σπασμοί σε χέρια, πόδια και πρόσωπο. Δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω πουθενά. Με τα χίλια ζόρια τα βγάζω πέρα στη δουλειά. Με έχουν καταστρέψει!


Μαριαννα δεν εχεις τιποτα.τιποτα.τιποτα .αν ειχες θα στο λεγαν καλητερα ακου την τζινα.και μενα σημερα κουνιοταν το δαχτυλο μου.και στις γαμπες ολη μα ολη μερα.

----------


## Stavros

*Μαριάννα καλημέρα.Υπάρχει ένα σύνδρομο,το Σύνδρομο Καλοήθους Δεσμίδωσης,το οποίο είναι όπως το λέει και η λέξη:Kαλοήθες.
Το μόνο του ουσιαστικά σύπτωμα είναι οι σπασμοί (δεσμιδώσεις) των μυών και σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις κάνει και κόπωση.
Μήπως ρε σεις έχουμε αυτό όλοι?
Βασικά οι περισσότεροι έχουν φοβηθεί πως είναι σημάδα Πλάγιας Αμυοτροφικής Σκλήρυνσης αλλά δεν το νομίζω.
Δειτέ τις διαφορές του Συνδρόμου Καλοήθους Δεσμίδωσης από την Πλάγια Αμυοτροφική Σκλήρυνση.* 

http://s7.postimg.org/f9yc542ez/als.jpg


*Αν δεν υπάρχει αδυναμία μυών,δεν είναι κάτι το σοβαρό.
Φυσικά το πιθανότερο είναι να είναι κλασικά σωματοποίηση του άγχους από ΓΑΔ (Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή) σε συνδυασμό με Υποχονδρίαση.*

----------


## tzina2012

Μαριαννα εσυ αν ησουν γιατρος θ αφηνες ασθενη να ψυγει αν υποψιαζοσουν als?η εστω σκληρυνση?πηγαινε κοριτσι μου στον ψυχιατρο να σωθεις..εγω το εκανα πριν εξι μερες κ αρχιζω να βλεπω λιγο φως στο τουνελ..που να σου περιγραψω τι εχω βιωσει εγω...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Μαριαννα εσυ αν ησουν γιατρος θ αφηνες ασθενη να ψυγει αν υποψιαζοσουν als?η εστω σκληρυνση?πηγαινε κοριτσι μου στον ψυχιατρο να σωθεις..εγω το εκανα πριν εξι μερες κ αρχιζω να βλεπω λιγο φως στο τουνελ..που να σου περιγραψω τι εχω βιωσει εγω...


Τζινα χερομαι που εισαι λιγο καλητερα.εγω δεν την παλευω σημερα νομιζα οτι δεν μπορω να παρω ανασα.(συμπτωμα)τι να πω ρε γαμωτο. Ο ψυχιατρος τι σου παι βρε τζινακι;

----------


## tzina2012

Κλασικα..οτι θα περασει..κ οτι ηταν υποτροπη απο την αγωγη που σταματησα στους 5 μηνες..αχιλλες ειναι λογικο να εχεις τετοια συμπτωματα κατα καιρους λογω αγωγης.επισης η αγωγη κουκουλωνει το θεμα δεν το λυνει.μονο η ψυχοθεραπεια το λυνει.

----------


## Stavros

*Eγώ λέω να εκπληρώσω το όνειρο μου από μικρό παιδί που το άφησα στην μέση λόγω της δουλειάς μου...
Σκέφτομαι στον ελεύθερο μου χρόνο να αρχίσω να μαθαίνω Drums!
Aπό μικρός ήμουν νευρόσπαστο,ας εξωτερικεύσω την ενέργεια μου αυτή σε κάτι εποικοδομητικό τουλάχιστον!
Τουλάχιστον,αν μπορώ να παίξω Drums,σίγουρα ΔΕΝ παίζει να έχω ούτε υποψία νευρολογικής νόσου!
Τώρα μαθαίνω,χωρίς να έχω αγοράσει ακόμα Drums,το αριστερό πόδι να κινείται σε διαφορετικό Pattern από το δεξί.
Παλούκι είναι αλλά σιγά σιγά με εξάσκηση το καταφέρνω!
Πάμε!!

ΥΓ:Οι συσπάσεις και κάτι τρόμοι,συνεχίζονται αλλά προσπαθώ να μην τους δίνω σημασία.
Το βλέφαρο εδώ και 15 μέρες σταμάτησε να μου παίζει.
Δεν σας έχω αναφέρει πως εδώ και 6 χρόνια παίρνω Remeron το βράδυ για την αυπνία.Είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό αλλά σε εμένα δεν λειτουργεί και πολύ καλά με την ιδιότητα του αντικαταθλιπτικού.
Τα SSRI με πιάνουν αλλά εδώ και 2 χρόνια τα έχω κόψει και κρατιέμαι με το ζόρι να μην τα ξαναπάρω...Effexor έπαιρνα,καλό ήταν,αλλά είχε αρκετές παρενέργειες...*

----------


## marianna27

Σταύρο γεια σου. Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Προσπαθώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου οτι είναι αυτό το καλοήθες σύνδρομο. Σου εύχομαι να εκπληρώσεις το όνειρο σου. Τα ντραμς είναι η αδυναμία μου. Τζίνα μου γεια και σε εσένα. Στην ερώτηση που μου έκανες θα σου απαντήσω πως δεν πιστεύω πως αν ο γιατρός υποψιαζόταν als ή σκπ θα έδιωχνε κάποιον ασθενή. Αλλά από την άλλη πως είναι δυνατόν βρε Τζίνα μου με όλα αυτά που του είπα να μου λέει με ύφος "Και το νευρολογικό πρόβλημα που είναι;" Απογοητεύτηκα τόσο πολύ. Προσπαθώ να δώσω κουράγιο στον εαυτό μου να συνεχίσει πότε τα καταφέρνω πότε όχι και πέφτω πάρα πολύ. Έχω καταστραφεί από τα forum που έχω διαβάσει για σκπ. Αχιλλέα δεν σε ξέχασα..Ευχαριστώ για την στήριξη. Δεν φαντάζεσαι τι "ανακούφιση" νιώθω όταν μου λέει κάποιος "κι εμένα κουνιόταν το δάχτυλο μου" για τον απλό λόγο ότι έχω κολλήσει ότι αυτό συμβαίνει ΜΟΝΟ σε μένα. Αυτό με τα δάχτυλα με τρελαίνει πιο πολύ απ όλα!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

καλα για να εκπληρωσεις τ*ο ονειρο σου δε χρειαζεται κ να γκαβωθουμε με αυτα τα μαυρα γραματα αλλα ο σωστος τροπος για να φαινονται ωραια ειναι αυτος*  :Smile:

----------


## Stavros

Aλέξανδρε καλησπέρα....Δεκτή η παρατήρηση...Αλλά εγώ δεν τα μεγάλωσα όπως εσύ,απλά Bold τα έκανα!

Μαριάννα έλα ρε συ,Drum Lover κι εσύ?

Σε κακό μου βγήκε τελικά...Ενώ καθόμαι και βλέπω μπάσκετ/ποδόσφαιρο τώρα,έχω εντονότερες συσπάσεις στον δείκτη του αριστερού μου χεριού...
Εντωμεταξύ μου το κάνει μόνο στο αριστερό χέρι και αυτό δεν μου αρέσει..Η ασυμμετρία δεν μου αρέσει...Εντωμεταξύ οι συσπάσεις μεταφέρονται και σε άλλα μέρη του σώματος!Αυτό κάπως καλό ακούγεται...
Πχ συσπάσεις στο στήθος,πίσω από τον δελτοειδή μυ,στις γάμπες κτλ..
Κοίτα ρε πούστη μου που πάλι με επαναφέρει στις μαύρες σκέψεις....
Καταλαβαίνετε,Googλάρισμα και ξανά πάλι αρνητισμός για πιθανή σοβαρή ασθένεια...

Εδώ και μισή ώρα σταμάτησαν οι συσπάσεις στον δείκτη.
Λέτε ρε σεις λόγω του ότι δεν πίνω πολύ νερό,να υπάρχει κάποιας μορφής αφυδάτωση στον οργανισμό?
Αλλά ως συνήθως το μυαλό μας πάει στις σοβαρότερες διαταραχές...
Έχω βρει μια νευρολόγο που έχει ειδικότητα στις λεγόμενες Movement Disorders.
Θέλω να πάω αλλά φοβάμαι.Παρότι έχω επισκεφτεί 10άδες γιατρούς και έχω κάνει άπειρες εξετάσεις,αυτή την φορά φοβάμαι.
Εντωμεταξύ ακόμα και αν αποκλειστεί η ALS υπάρχει και η Σκλήρυνση κατά Πλάκας.
Το κέρατο μου μέσα.Δεν μπορώ άλλες Μαγνητικές.Θα σκάσω.

YΓ:Όπως είχα αναφέρει,επί 1 μήνα είχα πετάρισμα του ματιού μου.Αυτό με άφησε και έδωσε την θέση του στο δάχτυλο του χεριού μου.
Βρήκα μια ευχάριστη πληροφορία στο Internet η οποία λέει:




> Twitching of the eyelids, thumb or calf muscles in the legs are common and, according to the University of Maryland Medical Center, caused by anxiety or stress. This benign twitching comes and goes, usually not lasting for more than a few days


http://www.livestrong.com/article/13...itches-spasms/

Αναφέρει τον αντίχειρα αλλά πιθανολογώ πως μπορεί οποιοδήποτε δάχτυλο να αφορά.Επίσης αναφέρει γάμπες για τον φίλο Αχιλλέα αλλά και Eyelid Twitches !!!
Βέβαια μιλάει για λίγες μέρες,εκεί έχουμε ένα θέμα...
Βλέπω αύριο που γιορτάζω...θα είμαι μέσα στην θλίψη!

----------


## marianna27

Χρόνια Πολλά Σταύρο ότι καλύτερο στη ζωή σου σου εύχομαι! Όσο για τα Drums ναι είμαι drum lover  :Smile:  Σε όλες τις συναυλίες που πήγα πάντα κολλούσα μ αυτόν που έπαιζε drums. Τρομερή εκτόνωση και ελευθερία. Γι αυτό σιγά σιγά ξεκίνα για να πάρει το όνειρο σου σάρκα και οστά. Και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε κιόλας. Στο θέμα μας πάντα η κατάσταση μου είναι σταθερά χάλια. Δεν σταματάνε με τίποτα αυτά! Εσείς πως είστε;

----------


## Stavros

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαριάννα,να΄σαι καλά!




> Σε όλες τις συναυλίες που πήγα πάντα κολλούσα μ αυτόν που έπαιζε drums.


Aπίστευτο!Εμένα μου ξαναγεννήθηκε η επιθυμία όταν πριν από 9 μέρες είχα πάει στην συναυλία της Ελευθερίας Αρβανιτάκη στο Θέατρο Βράχων.Είμαι πρώην Dj και γενικά με τον ρυθμό έχω καλή σχέση.
Κόλλησα και εγώ με τον Drummer,Aλέξανδρος Κτιστάκης λέγεται!Χα χα!Αν έχεις Free Τime δες *εδώ* τα 2 πρώτα λεπτά!
Σκέφτομαι να του πω να μου κάνει μαθήματα...

Σχετικά με τα θέμα μας,σήμερα έχει σταματήσει ο δείκτης τις συσπάσεις.
Αλλά εγώ είμαι σε ψιλοτραγική κατάσταση!Φανταστείτε πως όταν πάω στο περίπτερο για να πάρω παγωτό,ανοίγω το ψυγείο χρησιμοποιώντας μόνο τον δείκτη του χεριού μου για να πιστοποιήσω πως δεν συνυπάρχει μυική αδυναμία!
Μιλάμε αν με δει κανένας γνωστός,θα γίνω ρεζίλι.
Το έκανα και 2 φορές μάλιστα!
Το μόνο που είναι σύμμαχος μας,αν είναι,είναι ο χρόνος.Αν περάσουν 6 μήνες και δεν προστίθεται μυική αδυναμία στις ήδη μυικές συσπάσεις,είμαστε σε καλό δρόμο.
Άγχος...Βγαίνω να κεράσω τώρα κάτι φίλους για την γιορτή μου,ελπίζω να ξεκολλήσει το μυαλό μου...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μαριάννα,να΄σαι καλά!
> 
> 
> 
> Aπίστευτο!Εμένα μου ξαναγεννήθηκε η επιθυμία όταν πριν από 9 μέρες είχα πάει στην συναυλία της Ελευθερίας Αρβανιτάκη στο Θέατρο Βράχων.Είμαι πρώην Dj και γενικά με τον ρυθμό έχω καλή σχέση.
> Κόλλησα και εγώ με τον Drummer,Aλέξανδρος Κτιστάκης λέγεται!Χα χα!Αν έχεις Free Τime δες *εδώ* τα 2 πρώτα λεπτά!
> Σκέφτομαι να του πω να μου κάνει μαθήματα...
> 
> Σχετικά με τα θέμα μας,σήμερα έχει σταματήσει ο δείκτης τις συσπάσεις.
> ...


Τι γινεται παιδια;καιρο εχουμε να τα πουμε και αυτο ειναι καλο .τζινα εισαι καλα;εσυ μαριαννα πως πας;

----------


## madiwasp

καλησπέρα! εδω και 3 μέρες με έχουν ξετινάξει οι δεσμιδεώσεις!!! σε 1002 σημεία διαφορετικά! χερια ποδια, πατουσες, δακτυλα (χεριών και ποδιών) γλώσσα...μπράτσα..πρόσωπο...α πλά παντού!το γράφω για να σας δώσω κουράγιο! ξέρω ότι δν έχω κάτι...1.5 χρόνο τα έχω κάθε μέρα...απλά κάποιες μέρες όπως οι 3 τελευταίες είναι ασταμάτητες και πολύ δυνατές! καλό ΠΣΚ σε όλη την παρέα!!

----------


## Stavros

Mη λες ΠΣΚ βρε Madiwasp...
Μου θυμίζει την ΣΚΠ!Xa xa!
Eγώ έχω κολλήσει τώρα πάλι,λόγω τρόμου στα χέρια...

----------


## madiwasp

Χαχαχα...τρομος ε? Εφαγα κ εγω ενα σκαλωμα τον τελευταιο μηνα για παρκινσον..ετρεμαν μερικες φορες..ιδιαιτερα οταν εγραφα..αλλα σιγα σιγα ξεκολλαει το μυαλο μου..εχω εξαντλησει ολο το φασμα των νευρολογικων...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Χαχαχα...τρομος ε? Εφαγα κ εγω ενα σκαλωμα τον τελευταιο μηνα για παρκινσον..ετρεμαν μερικες φορες..ιδιαιτερα οταν εγραφα..αλλα σιγα σιγα ξεκολλαει το μυαλο μου..εχω εξαντλησει ολο το φασμα των νευρολογικων...


Ρε μαντη καλησπερα φοβομασται και μεις ,αλλα εσυ το γαμ...............ς τι παρκισον λες.συνελθε.ελεος .συγνωμη που στο λεω ετσι αλλα ελεος.δεν εχεις τιποτα ποσο μαλλον παρκισον...............ελεος.καλο βραδυ.μα παρκισον και συ.;

----------


## madiwasp

Ενω η als ειναι καλυτερη?? Αχαχαχαα!! Πρεπει να παμε σε ψυχιατρο ολοι μας μου φαινεται με αυτα που σκεφτομαστε!

----------


## Stavros

Εγώ αυτό το διάστημα υποβάλλομαι μόνος μου σε νευρολογικά Tests!Καλά πάω μέχρι τώρα...
Έχω υποβληθεί στο Romberg's sign,Gait and Coordination,Heel/Shin test,L'Hermittes sign.
Μιλάμε έχω καεί εντελώς!Χα χα!
*http://www.mult-sclerosis.org/diagnosingms.html"]http://www.mult-sclerosis.org/diagnosingms.html"]http://www.mult-sclerosis.org/diagnosingms.html*

Σχετικά με την ALS έφθασα στο σημείο να βάλω <χέρι> σε καφετέρια με ένα φιλαράκι μου για να διαπιστώσω αν έχω δύναμη...
Τον νίκησα κιόλας!Αν και είμαι σχετικά αδύνατος για το ύψος μου.(1.83, 77 κιλά).
Μιλάμε για το απόλυτο κάψιμο!

----------


## madiwasp

χαχαχαχ!!! εγω εκανα κουτσο με 12ποντο τακουνι για να δω αν εχω αδυναμία!!!!!

----------


## Stavros

@madiwasp

Χα χα!Καλά το κουτσό το έχω σκίσει...!Από τα αγαπημένα μου!Βέβαια χωρίς τακούνι εγώ..Μη μας παρεξηγήσουν κιόλας...
Χθες μάλιστα το βράδυ έκανα και ένα 100άρι τρέξιμο!

----------


## madiwasp

> @madiwasp
> 
> Χα χα!Καλά το κουτσό το έχω σκίσει...!Από τα αγαπημένα μου!Βέβαια χωρίς τακούνι εγώ..Μη μας παρεξηγήσουν κιόλας...
> Χθες μάλιστα το βράδυ έκανα και ένα 100άρι τρέξιμο!


Όχι τιποτα αλλο...θα σπάσω κανενα πόδι και θα τρέχω στα νοσοκομεία!!! με είδε ο άντρας μου και γελούσε! μου λέει ...δεν πας καλα...!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Όχι τιποτα αλλο...θα σπάσω κανενα πόδι και θα τρέχω στα νοσοκομεία!!! με είδε ο άντρας μου και γελούσε! μου λέει ...δεν πας καλα...!!!


Και γω σημερα ετρεξα 17χλμ καλα ειναι για αρρωστο.εσειςτι λετε;αλλακαιγω αυτοεξεταση φουλ.ξεκινησα το τρεξιμο παλι γιατι χωρις αυτο δεν ειμαι εγω

----------


## Stavros

Φίλε με 17 χιλιόμετρα που έκανες νομίζω πως έχουμε αποκλείσει όλες τις σοβαρές νευρολογικές παθήσεις!
Masiwasp νομίζω πως βρήκα την αιτιολογία των προβλήματων σου:Μάλλον θα παντρεύτηκες μικρή και σου βγαίνουν τα ψυχοσωματικά σου!(Πλάκα κάνω)!

----------


## madiwasp

αχαχαχ!!! μικρή παντρεύτηκα (σχετικά)..στα 24..τώρα είμαι 25...αλλά αν με κάνει κάτι ευτυχισμένη είναι ο άντρας μου ο οποίος είναι ένας απίστευτος άνθρωπος! και απορώ πώς με ανέχεται!!!τα ψυχοσωματικά ξεκίνησαν όταν άρχισα να μπαίνω στο νετ για μια πληγή που εβγαλα στη γλώσσα και διάβασα για καρκίνους κλπ...από τότε καταστράφηκε η ζωή μου...

----------


## madiwasp

να φανταστείς Σταύρο, τωρα είμαι έγκυος και πάνω που έλεγα ότι θα με αφήσουν οι βλακείες με τη νοσοφοβία έχω γίνει χειρότερα..εύχομαι η κορη μου να μη μου μοιάσει!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> να φανταστείς Σταύρο, τωρα είμαι έγκυος και πάνω που έλεγα ότι θα με αφήσουν οι βλακείες με τη νοσοφοβία έχω γίνει χειρότερα..εύχομαι η κορη μου να μη μου μοιάσει!!


Απολαυσε την εγκυμοσυνη σου και ασε τις μακακιες.σταυρο γιατρος δεν εισαι ουτε συ ουτε γω για αυτο ασε και συ τις αυτο εξετασεις και κοιτα τι ζωη σου.ξεκολησται ρε................και γω μαζι.

----------


## Stavros

Γερό να είναι το παιδί που περιμένεις και πάντα ευτυχισμένη!
Τα Tests δεν σταματάνε ποτέ μέχρι να πειστούμε πως είμαστε ΟΚ!!
Αχιλλέα πως πας με τον οισοφάγο?Καταπίνεις τώρα καλά ή παραμένει το πρόβλημα?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Σταυρο μια χαρα καταπινω .μερικες φορες νομιζω οτιεχω δυσπνοια αλλα μαλλον ειναι αγχος.οι συσπασεις στιςγαμπες συνεχιζονται αλλα οκ.τι σε κανει ναπιστευεις οτι μια εξετααση θα σε ηρεμιση;φαυλος κυκλος το περασα και το ξερω.απ τι στιγμη που μπηκες ιντερνετ τον ειπιες.δεν θελουμε εξεταση κανενος ειδους πλην ψυχιατρικης.για αυτο γραφεις εδω και συ και ολοι μας.

----------


## tzina2012

Παιδια τι κανετε?Αχιλλεα πως παμε?εχω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα.εχω βεβαια τις συσπασουλες μου κ εδω κ μια βδομαδα δυσπνοια..αλλα εχω πειστει πια οτι δεν εχω κατι..βαρεθηκα να ασχολουμαι κ πανω απ ολα δεν μπαινω στο ιντερνετ να διαβασω...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Παιδια τι κανετε?Αχιλλεα πως παμε?εχω ειμαι πολυ καλυτερα.εχω βεβαια τις συσπασουλες μου κ εδω κ μια βδομαδα δυσπνοια..αλλα εχω πειστει πια οτι δεν εχω κατι..βαρεθηκα να ασχολουμαι κ πανω απ ολα δεν μπαινω στο ιντερνετ να διαβασω...


Τινακι μια απ τα ιδια.και γω βαρεθηκα.εχω και γω λιγο δυσπνοι(νομιζω).τωρα κανω προπονηση και προσπαθω να μην σκεφτομαι.εχω λ8γες συσπασεις αλλα τι να κανουμε πιστευω καποια στιγμη να σταματισουν.

----------


## madiwasp

ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά! να είμαστε όλοι καλά! και να σταματήσουμε να βασανίζουμε τον εαυτό μας!!!

----------


## Stavros

Δύσπνοια?Νέο σύμπτωμα αυτό?Βλέπω διευρύνεται η γκάμα!
Εγώ έχω στερέψει,είμαι μεταξύ τρόμου και μυικών συσπάσεων!
Από βροχούλα πως πάμε?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Δύσπνοια?Νέο σύμπτωμα αυτό?Βλέπω διευρύνεται η γκάμα!
> Εγώ έχω στερέψει,είμαι μεταξύ τρόμου και μυικών συσπάσεων!
> Από βροχούλα πως πάμε?


Ναι ρε σταυρο νεο συμπτωμα.γαμ........τα.παλευου με ομως τι να κανουμε.και γω εχω αρκετες συσπασεις.

----------


## Stavros

Αχιλλέα δεν σε φοβάμαι εσένα.Με 17χλμ στο ενεργητικό σου,νομίζω πως δεν έχεις θέμα...
Βρήκα ενδιαφέρον άρθρο για μένα...
Είναι γνωστό πως πάσχω από Γενικευμένη Αγχώδη Διαταραχή (Generalized Anxiety Disorder) αλλά ηλεκτρομυογραφική μελέτη του τρόμου στους ασθενείς αυτούς δεν ήξερα πως είχε γίνει...
Βρε τι μαθαίνουμε....Πάλι καλά που υπάρχουν και άρθρα που μας καθησυχάζουν κάπως...Ενισχυμένος φυσιολογικός ο τρόμος λοιπόν σύμφωνα με το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα...Και είναι τρόμος κίνησης και όχι ηρεμίας.Μου ταιριάζει αυτό.
Λέει πως το Xanax έχει αποτέλεσμα στον τρόμο (Alpazolam) αλλά εγώ δεν το παίρνω διοτί αν δεν με πιάσει,τότε είναι που θα αγχωθώ περισσότερο!Χα χα!

<<Our results revealed a postural and kinetic tremor with characteristics of an enhanced physiological tremor. Tremor involved only upper limbs and no other body parts. Treatment with propranolol or alprazolam had similar favorable effect on tremor. In conclusion tremor in generalized anxiety disorder is an enhanced physiological tremor. The kinetic tremor disturbs patients and particular tremor treatment with propranolol or alprazolam should be applied.>>

*http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17375876*

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Σταυρο μονο που το λες οτι φοβασαι μην σε πιαση δεν θα σε πιαση.και απο τι στιγμη που δεν εισαι δυσλειτουργικος με το αγχος σου μην παιρνεις .εγω πειρα γιατι ειχα το χαλι μου το μαυρο.αλλα αν τρομο εννοείς το τρεμουλο η αγχωδη διαταραχη εχει.και γω εχω τρεμουλο.α και κατι αλλο ΚΟΨΕ ΤΟ ΙΝΤΕΡΝΕΤ.θα σε κανει περισοτερο βλαμμένο. Και μαλ...........α.συνελθε .συγνωμη για τον ορισμο αλλα ειμαι παθών. Και αισθανομαι ο μεγαλητερος μαλ...........ς της υφηλίου.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Πως εισται ρε παιδια; .τι μας τρεμει σημερα;Σταυρο ακομα κοιτας στο ιντερνετ;

----------


## Stavros

Κάπως καλύτερα θα έλεγα..Βασικά ο χρόνος είναι σύμμαχος.Όσο περνάει και δεν παρατηρούνται μουδιάσματα,μυικές αδυναμίες κτλ,ξεθωριάζει από το μυαλό η φοβία...

----------


## tzina2012

Εγω παιδια ειμΙαι εντελως καλα..η αγωγη η καινουδγια εδρασε..δεν φοβαμαι τιποτα πια κ δεν με ξαναβαζει κατω αυτο το θηριο.επαθα υποτροπη πηρα αγωγη σωστη κ τελος.ευχομαι ολοι να ειστε καλα..

----------


## Stavros

Μπράβο Τζίνα!Χαίρομαι!
Tζίνα μπορείς να μας πεις την καινούρια αγωγή ή αποτελεί επτασφράγιστο μυστικό??
 :Wink:

----------


## Fleur

Lora μια απο τα ίδια. με ΣΚΠ μου ξεκινησε πριν απο 3 χρονια η ιστορια. μαγνητικές, εξετασεις τελικά αγωγή γιατι δεν μπορουσα να λειτουργήσω στη δουλεια στην καθημερινοτητα και ψυχοθεραπεια.αφου περασε η ιδεα της ΣΚΠ μου δημιουργήθηκαν διαφορα. παντα ανιατα. τωρα ειμαι παλι σε εξαρση και σε εναρξη αγωγής. σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα.

----------


## marianna27

Παιδιά τι κάνετε; Πως είστε;

----------


## Stavros

Έλα βρε Μαριάννα! Που μας άφησες 2 μήνες ολόκληρους???Τι κάνεις?

----------


## George1

Καλημερα παιδια. Εχω και εγω εδω και δυο μηνες συσπασεις σε ολο μου το σωμα.
Στην αρχη ειχα μονο στο ενα ματι και μετα απο κανενα δυμηνο πηγε λιγο ποιο πανω απο το γωνατο και τωρα εχω παντου.

----------


## George1

> Καλημερα παιδια. Εχω και εγω εδω και δυο μηνες συσπασεις σε ολο μου το σωμα.
> Στην αρχη ειχα μονο στο ενα ματι και μετα απο κανενα δυμηνο πηγε λιγο ποιο πανω απο το γωνατο και τωρα εχω παντου.


Χαίρομαι πάντως που βρήκα και άλλους που συμπάσχουν.
Το κακό είναι ότι κάποια μέλη έχουν καιρό να γράψουν όπως η Λωρα.
Εμένα το πρόβλημα ξεκίνησε με το πετάρισμα του ματιού. 
Για κανένα δίμηνο είχα μόνο αυτό.
Μετά από δυο μήνες ξεκίνησε η μυοκλωνια πάνω από το γόνατο στο κάτω μέρος του τετρακέφαλου και έπειτα πίσω από τον ώμο μετά στην αριστερή γάμπα και τώρα έχω σε όλο το σώμα.
Καμία φορά τα συμπτώματα είναι έντονα και άλλες φορές ήπια. Στο μάτι τώρα δεν έχω πολύ. Με τις μέρες του είναι.
Πήγα σε νευρολόγο και έκανα μυογράφημα το οποίο ήταν καθαρό.
Επειτα έκανα μαγνητική εγκεφάλου που ήταν και αυτή καθαρή
Και έπειτα έκανα μαγνητική αυχένα αλλά και αυτή καθαρή.
Το κακό είναι ότι όσο φεύγεις από τις αρρώστιες που μπορεί να προκύψουν από αυτές τις μαγνητικές τόσο πλησιάζεις στην άλλη την αρρώστια που δεν θέλω ούτε να την λέω.
Έχω και εγώ 3 παιδάκια και δεν περνά μέρα και ώρα που να μην αγχώνομαι.
Το κακό είναι ότι δεν σε αφήνει να το ξεχάσεις γιατί σου το θυμίζει συνεχεία.
Θέλω να κάνω μια άλλη εξέταση η όποια δεν θυμάμαι πως τη λένε και αυτή αποδεικνύει αν τελικά το έχεις. Αλλά φοβάμαι να την κάνω.
Μου είπαν και μένα οι γιατροί ότι μπορεί να είναι κάτι παροδικό και να φύγει ή ότι μπορεί να το έχεις και για όλη σου τη ζωή (καλοήθεις δεσμιδωσεις) αλλά μου είπαν ότι καλό είναι να πάω και σε κάποιον νευρολόγο που είναι ειδικευμένος επάνω σε αυτά)

----------


## Fleur

εγω πιστευω οτι και σε αλλο νευρολογο να πας τα ιδια θα σου πει...ισως να σε μπερδεψει και περισσοτερο...εδω εγω πηγα σε ψυχιατρο και μου γραψε εξετασεις και με αγχωσε περισσοτερο...αντι να με καθησυχασει.
πιστευω οτι ειναι απο καθαρο αγχος. ειχα πεταρισμα στο ματι για περιπου ενα 4μηνο κατα διαστημα οχι συνεχως στο ιδιο ματι ομως...τωρα ενα μηνα εχει εξαφανιστει.βεβαια βρεθηκα να ασχολουμαι με αλλες ασθενειες ισως γιαυτο αλλα από εκει να καταλαβεις οτι μαλλον ειναι απο αγχος

----------


## marianna27

Γεια σου Σταύρο..Ναι η αλήθεια είναι πως είπα να ξεχαστώ λίγο αλλά τίποτα..Συνεχίζω με τα ίδια συμπτώματα δυστυχώς. Εσύ τι κάνεις; Θα γράψω κάποια στιγμή τα νέα μου το βράδυ γιατί θα πάω στη δουλειά.Χαιρετάω και τους νέους της παρέας..
Τζίνα, Αχιλλέα, Μάντυ θα χαρώ να διαβάσω και τα δικά σας νέα..

----------


## George1

Καταρχάς να κάνω και μια διευκρίνιση- διόρθωση για το πρώτο μου post λίγο ποιο πάνω.
Δεν χαίρομαι που όλοι έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα αλλά χαίρομαι διότι βρήκα ανθρώπους που μπορούν να με καταλάβουν γιατί όταν το λες σε κάποιον σου λέει έλα ρε δεν είναι τίποτα. Νευρικό είναι θα φύγει. Ότι δηλαδή θα έλεγα και εγώ όταν κάποιος μου έλεγε ότι έχει μυοκλωνια.
Fleur μακάρι να είναι έτσι γιατί είμαι και ο ορισμός του άγχους. Αλλά το πράγμα πάει πολύ.

----------


## George1

Καλώς σας βρήκα Marianna

----------


## Stavros

Εγώ παιδιά έχω ξεχαστεί με το θέμα μου και έχω ηρεμήσει κατά κάποιο τρόπο!
Μόλις διάβασα για τις συσπάσεις που είχε η Μαριάννα,τσουπ το δάχτυλο μου κουνήθηκε!!!
Η Τζίνα και ο Αχιλλέας αλλά και η Μάντυ έχουν αρκετό καιρό να μπουν οπότε δεν πιστεύω να μας απαντήσουν...

----------


## marianna27

Σταύρο χαίρομαι που έχεις ηρεμήσει κατά κάποιο τρόπο όπως λες. Είναι μεγάλο βήμα και αυτό. Εγώ συνεχίζω με τα ίδια συμπτώματα. Πριν λίγο καιρό μπήκα πάλι στο νοσοκομείο για εξετάσεις. Οι εξετάσεις ήταν καλές. Όμως σε λίγους μήνες θα κάνω μια επαναληπτική μαγνητική. Δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά. Κάνω κάθε προσπάθεια να μπορέσω έστω λίγο να ξεχαστώ αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω. Με το που αρχίσουν πάλι αυτές οι ενοχλήσεις τρελαίνομαι. Επίσης ένα καινούριο που έχω είναι ότι έχω συχνά πονοκεφάλους. Κάτι που στο παρελθόν δεν είχα. Αυτά πάνω κάτω. 
George αν θες πες μας κι εσύ παραπάνω πράγματα για σένα. Αν πιστεύεις ότι θα σε βοηθήσει έστω να τα βγάλεις από μέσα σου. Εδώ να ξέρεις κάποιος θα σε καταλάβει σίγουρα. Γιατί οι άλλοι όπως λες κι εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Το βιώνω κι εγώ αλλά δεν τους κατηγορώ γιατί δεν το έχουν νιώσει. Οπότε σου λένε δεν είναι κάτι αυτό. Ίσως κι εμείς στη θέση τους να λέγαμε τα ίδια. 
Fleur γεια και σε εσένα. Πιστεύω έχουμε κοινή αρχή. Και εσένα όλα από έναν πόνο στο πόδι δεν ξεκίνησαν; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Αν ναι και εμένα όλο το μαρτύριο από έναν πολύ έντονο πόνο στο πόδι ξεκίνησε.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Σταύρο χαίρομαι που έχεις ηρεμήσει κατά κάποιο τρόπο όπως λες. Είναι μεγάλο βήμα και αυτό. Εγώ συνεχίζω με τα ίδια συμπτώματα. Πριν λίγο καιρό μπήκα πάλι στο νοσοκομείο για εξετάσεις. Οι εξετάσεις ήταν καλές. Όμως σε λίγους μήνες θα κάνω μια επαναληπτική μαγνητική. Δεν γίνεται διαφορετικά. Κάνω κάθε προσπάθεια να μπορέσω έστω λίγο να ξεχαστώ αλλά δεν τα καταφέρνω. Με το που αρχίσουν πάλι αυτές οι ενοχλήσεις τρελαίνομαι. Επίσης ένα καινούριο που έχω είναι ότι έχω συχνά πονοκεφάλους. Κάτι που στο παρελθόν δεν είχα. Αυτά πάνω κάτω. 
> George αν θες πες μας κι εσύ παραπάνω πράγματα για σένα. Αν πιστεύεις ότι θα σε βοηθήσει έστω να τα βγάλεις από μέσα σου. Εδώ να ξέρεις κάποιος θα σε καταλάβει σίγουρα. Γιατί οι άλλοι όπως λες κι εσύ δεν καταλαβαίνουν. Το βιώνω κι εγώ αλλά δεν τους κατηγορώ γιατί δεν το έχουν νιώσει. Οπότε σου λένε δεν είναι κάτι αυτό. Ίσως κι εμείς στη θέση τους να λέγαμε τα ίδια. 
> Fleur γεια και σε εσένα. Πιστεύω έχουμε κοινή αρχή. Και εσένα όλα από έναν πόνο στο πόδι δεν ξεκίνησαν; Αν δεν κάνω λάθος. Αν ναι και εμένα όλο το μαρτύριο από έναν πολύ έντονο πόνο στο πόδι ξεκίνησε.


Τρεχω περισσοτερο και ειμαι καλητερα .φιλε george1 τον κωλο σου να χτυπας αυτα δεν φευγουν .απολαυσε τα παιδακια σου και δεν εχεις τιποτα .εγω ταω.χα εντονα πριν 3 μηνες .πολυ εντονα πηγα σε οσους γιατρους εβλεπα.ταμπελα.αν δεις οτι δεν την παλευεις θες ψυχιατρο και τιποτα αλλο θα με θυμηθεις και μακρια απο ιντερνετ.μακρια .μια υποτιθεμενη πληροφορια την πληρωσα πανω απο χιλιαρικο.τρχτε να σωθηται.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ενοηται οτι θα χεις πονοκεφαλους απ το αγχος και οχι μονο .πατε ρε σε ψυχιατρο .τι μαλακια ειναι αυτη που σας δερνει .δηλαδη πατε για εξετασεις και δεν πατε.σε ψυχιατρο.εισται αξιοι της μοιρα σας.μην πεταται αλλο χρονο στα σκουπιδια σας το λεω εγω που πεταξα πολυ μα παρα πολυ.

----------


## Fleur

> Καταρχάς να κάνω και μια διευκρίνιση- διόρθωση για το πρώτο μου post λίγο ποιο πάνω.
> Δεν χαίρομαι που όλοι έχουμε αυτό το πρόβλημα αλλά χαίρομαι διότι βρήκα ανθρώπους που μπορούν να με καταλάβουν γιατί όταν το λες σε κάποιον σου λέει έλα ρε δεν είναι τίποτα. Νευρικό είναι θα φύγει. Ότι δηλαδή θα έλεγα και εγώ όταν κάποιος μου έλεγε ότι έχει μυοκλωνια.
> Fleur μακάρι να είναι έτσι γιατί είμαι και ο ορισμός του άγχους. Αλλά το πράγμα πάει πολύ.


πήγαινε σε νευρολογο και θα σου πει το ιδιο. αν δεν μπορεις να το διαχειριστείς θα σου ελεγα να κανεις θεραπεια τουλαχιστον μεχρι να δεις οτι δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο και να πειστεις. ασε ξερω πως ειναι αυτα. εγω εχω βηχα και πονολαιμο εδω και 5 μερες και εχω πανικοβληθει. τι να μου λενε οτι υπαρχει ιωση, τι να μου λενε κρυωμα εκει εγω. τα χειροτερα σκεφτομαι

----------


## George1

> Τρεχω περισσοτερο και ειμαι καλητερα .φιλε george1 τον κωλο σου να χτυπας αυτα δεν φευγουν .απολαυσε τα παιδακια σου και δεν εχεις τιποτα .εγω ταω.χα εντονα πριν 3 μηνες .πολυ εντονα πηγα σε οσους γιατρους εβλεπα.ταμπελα.αν δεις οτι δεν την παλευεις θες ψυχιατρο και τιποτα αλλο θα με θυμηθεις και μακρια απο ιντερνετ.μακρια .μια υποτιθεμενη πληροφορια την πληρωσα πανω απο χιλιαρικο.τρχτε να σωθηται.


Αχιλλεα και εγω γυμναζομουνα και σταματισα το τρεξιμο λογο αυτου του προβληματος. Εσυ βλεπω εχεις ξεπατωθει. Δεν βλεπεις καποια αδυναμια επανω σου? Ολα φυσιολογικα?
Τωρα σιγα σιγα ξεκινησα να κανω γρηγορο περπατιμα στον διαδρομο. Για να δουμε...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Αχιλλεα και εγω γυμναζομουνα και σταματισα το τρεξιμο λογο αυτου του προβληματος. Εσυ βλεπω εχεις ξεπατωθει. Δεν βλεπεις καποια αδυναμια επανω σου? Ολα φυσιολογικα?
> Τωρα σιγα σιγα ξεκινησα να κανω γρηγορο περπατιμα στον διαδρομο. Για να δουμε...


Φιλε μου γιωργο .προσεξε τι ρωτας!μην μπαινεις σ αυτη τι διαδικασια.δεν εχεις κατι.εγω αν διαβασεις πρωτερα θα δεις ποσα συμπτωματα νομιζα οτι ειχα.το αγχος κανει πολλα.για αυτο το μονο που σου λεω θες γιατρο(ψυχιατρο).τωρα αφου ρωτησες και για να σε βγαλω απ τη διαδικασια να ψαχνεις δες τι νομιζα οτι ειχα.(μυικες συσπασεις.ενιοτε πονο.δυσκολια στην καταποση.δυσκολια στην ομιλια .αδυναμια στο αριστερο ποδι.αδυναμια στο αριστερο χερι.και στον αυχενα.χωρια οι φοβοι δορυφοροι της μιας μερας.ξεκολα και μακρια απ το ιντερνετ.ασχολισου με τα παιδια σου και οχι μ οτι μαλακια σου ρχεται.και γω ειχα κοψει το τρεξιμο.μεγαλη μαλακια.

----------


## madiwasp

παιδια καλημέρα κι από μένα!!!! εγώ συνεχίζω με τις δεσμιδώσεις μου κανονικά!!!! παντού και σε όλο το σώμα!!! αφου να φανταστείτε όταν άρχισε το μωρό μου να κλωτσάει δεν το καταλάβαινα γιατί νόμιζα ότι είναι οι γνωστές δεσμιδώσεις στην περιοχή της κοιλιάς...μην επαναλαμβάνομαι...εγώ τα έχω παντού και τωρα τελευταία στα χέρια..στα δάκτυλα...ώμους...μηρούς...γλ σσα...παντού!!! εμένα μου το ξεκαθάρισαν οι νευρολόγοι οτι δεν θα φύγουν ποτέ! έχω μάθει να ζω μ'αυτό!!! τώρα με επιασε άλλη φοβία...παρατηρώ οτι ωρες ωρες τρεμουν τα χερια μου για κανενα 10 λεπτο και μετα περνάει...ξέρετε που πάει το μυαλό μου....αχ...να δω πότε θα τα ξεπεράσω όλα αυτα!!!!! δεν εχω χαρει τιποτα απο την εγκυμοσυνη μου...

----------


## madiwasp

δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα παρόλο που εχω κανει απειρες φορες επεξεργασια το μηνυμα μου δεν φαινεται ολο...εχω λοιπον και στη γλωσσα...και στο προσωπο και σε ολο το σωμα...τωρα μου μπηκαν αλλες ιδεες...τρεμουν τα χερια μου μερικες φορες για κανενα 10λεπτο και μετα σταματανε...και φοβαμαι για το χειροτερο...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει αλλα παρόλο που εχω κανει απειρες φορες επεξεργασια το μηνυμα μου δεν φαινεται ολο...εχω λοιπον και στη γλωσσα...και στο προσωπο και σε ολο το σωμα...τωρα μου μπηκαν αλλες ιδεες...τρεμουν τα χερια μου μερικες φορες για κανενα 10λεπτο και μετα σταματανε...και φοβαμαι για το χειροτερο...


Ρε μαντι τι ειναι αυτα που λες.ενα χρονο μετα ακομα απορεις;κοιτα το παιδακι σου δεν λυπασαι τον εαυτο σου;συνελθε δεν εχειςτιποτα.

----------


## madiwasp

Τα χερια μου παρατηρησα οτι τρεμουν εδω και 1-2 μηνες..για καποια λεπτα μεσα στη μερα..συνηθως μεσημερια..τρεμουν οταν κραταω η κανω κατι..οταν τα αφηνω ελευθερα δεν τρεμουν καθολου...αχ δεν ξερω τι μου συμβαινει..φοβαμαι για παρκινσον

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Τα χερια μου παρατηρησα οτι τρεμουν εδω και 1-2 μηνες..για καποια λεπτα μεσα στη μερα..συνηθως μεσημερια..τρεμουν οταν κραταω η κανω κατι..οταν τα αφηνω ελευθερα δεν τρεμουν καθολου...αχ δεν ξερω τι μου συμβαινει..φοβαμαι για παρκινσον


Τον εαυτο σου να φοβασαι.τι μαλακιες ειναι αυτες ελεος.ακους αυτα που λες η οχι;

----------


## madiwasp

Γιατι σου φαινονται μαλακιες?

----------


## elis

παντωσ παρκινσον δεν εχεισ σιγουρα δε θα μπορουσεσ να πιεισ ενα ποτηρι νερο
θα κουνιοταν το χερι και δε θα μπορουσεσ να πιεισ τωρα η δεν τρωσ καλα η καπου αγχωθηκεσ
η αδυνατησε ο οργανισμοσ η κατι αλλο γινεται παντωσ υπαρχουν φαρμακα μην αγχωνεσαι κι αυτο να ειναι
και κανουνε καλη δουλεια σκεψου να ειχεσ κατι που δεν εχει φαρμακα εκει ειναι το ζορι
παντα θα ψαχνεισ για φαρμακα αμα εχει φαρμακα μη φοβασαι

----------


## madiwasp

Εμενα με ενδιαφερει να μην ειναι καποια κακια αρρωστια..φαρμακα δε θελω να παρω..ουτε κανει τωρα που ειμαι εγκυος..καλα αν αγχωθω εννοειται οτι τρεμουν..αλλα και λιγο πριν φαω συνηθως ξεκιναει ενα τρεμουλο και μετα φευγει..εχω αγχωθει πολυ ρε παιδια

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> παντωσ παρκινσον δεν εχεισ σιγουρα δε θα μπορουσεσ να πιεισ ενα ποτηρι νερο
> θα κουνιοταν το χερι και δε θα μπορουσεσ να πιεισ τωρα η δεν τρωσ καλα η καπου αγχωθηκεσ
> η αδυνατησε ο οργανισμοσ η κατι αλλο γινεται παντωσ υπαρχουν φαρμακα μην αγχωνεσαι κι αυτο να ειναι
> και κανουνε καλη δουλεια σκεψου να ειχεσ κατι που δεν εχει φαρμακα εκει ειναι το ζορι
> παντα θα ψαχνεισ για φαρμακα αμα εχει φαρμακα μη φοβασαι


Αστρονομικες μαλακιες υπεργαλαξιακες.συνελθε η μαλλον συγγεντρωσου.

----------


## madiwasp

Αχιλλεα παρολο που μου μιλας αποτομα το χαιρομαι!!! Για εναν και μονο λογο...ισως επειδη πρεπει καποιος να με 'σκατωσει' μπας και ξεκολλησω απο τις αρρωστιες...

----------


## marianna27

Αχιλλέα άλλος άνθρωπος έχεις γίνει και μπράβο σου  :Smile:  Μάντυ γεια σου και σε εσένα μετά από καιρό..Προσπάθησε να είσαι ήρεμη για σένα και το μωράκι σου  :Smile:

----------


## madiwasp

> Αχιλλέα άλλος άνθρωπος έχεις γίνει και μπράβο σου  Μάντυ γεια σου και σε εσένα μετά από καιρό..Προσπάθησε να είσαι ήρεμη για σένα και το μωράκι σου


Προσπαθω Μαριαννα μου...αλλα αμα μπαινουν στο μυαλο ιδεες και αμφιβολιες για θεματα υγειας δυσκολα φευγουν..το ξερουμε ολοι μας πολυ καλα αυτο!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Προσπαθω Μαριαννα μου...αλλα αμα μπαινουν στο μυαλο ιδεες και αμφιβολιες για θεματα υγειας δυσκολα φευγουν..το ξερουμε ολοι μας πολυ καλα αυτο!!


Πρωτον δεν εχω γινει αλλος μαριαννα μου εχω γινει αυτος που ειμουν (τα φαρμακα τα κοψα μονος)δευτερον βαρεθηκα.οσο για σενα μαντι το μωρακι σου σε χει περισοτερη αναγκη απ οτι το μυαλο σου .και το λες μονη σου να ξεκολησης απ τις αρρωστιες.επομενος βρες κατι αλλο να αγχωθεις.καποτε το 2001 ειχα ξεκινηση μολις ετρωγα παθαινα εκτακτες συστολες.τυχαιο;δε νομιζω.ειχε συνδεση ο εγκεφαλος(αυτο το γαμιδι)το φαγητο με κατι ασχημο.λοιπον συνελθε ακου κει παρκινσον ρε πας καλα και γω εχω γεροντικη αννοια.και αφου λες οτι τρμει το χερι σου ας το εκμεταλευτη ο αντρα σου.σορρυ αλλα ειναι. Γελοιο.

----------


## madiwasp

> Πρωτον δεν εχω γινει αλλος μαριαννα μου εχω γινει αυτος που ειμουν (τα φαρμακα τα κοψα μονος)δευτερον βαρεθηκα.οσο για σενα μαντι το μωρακι σου σε χει περισοτερη αναγκη απ οτι το μυαλο σου .και το λες μονη σου να ξεκολησης απ τις αρρωστιες.επομενος βρες κατι αλλο να αγχωθεις.καποτε το 2001 ειχα ξεκινηση μολις ετρωγα παθαινα εκτακτες συστολες.τυχαιο;δε νομιζω.ειχε συνδεση ο εγκεφαλος(αυτο το γαμιδι)το φαγητο με κατι ασχημο.λοιπον συνελθε ακου κει παρκινσον ρε πας καλα και γω εχω γεροντικη αννοια.και αφου λες οτι τρμει το χερι σου ας το εκμεταλευτη ο αντρα σου.σορρυ αλλα ειναι. Γελοιο.


Ντροπηηηηη!!!! Αχιλλεα μη λες τετοια πράγματα!!!!

----------


## Stavros

Αχιλλέα τι να εκμεταλευτεί ο άντρας της ρε συ..Με χειρογλύκανο θα την βγάλει???
Ολόκληρη Μάντυ θα έχει μπροστά του!Το παιδί για ύπνο και ακολούθως....

----------


## madiwasp

Αχαχαχαχαχα!!!! Πες τα ρε Σταυρο!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Αφου το καταλαβενεις και συ ρε μαντι ποσο γελιο ειναι αυτο που σκεφτεσαι .αν εβλεπες τον εαυτο σου ως τριτος τα ιδια θα λεγες για σενα.Σταυρο η γυναικα ειναι σε ενδιαφερουσα.επομενος καλο καιτο γλυκο....πως το πες.ως αναφορα οτι θα χει ολοκληρη μαντι μπροστα του.οκ.αρκει να ναι κει και να μην σκεφτεται μπουρδες.το λεω απο πειρα οτι οταν ειμουν χαλια δεν ειμουν ποτε εκει.(πεταμενος χρονος και δυστυχώς για μενα ηταν πολυ)μαντι σορρυ αν σε προσβαλα δεν ειχα καμια τετοια προθεση.κοιτα να μην αυτοπροσβαλεσαι μ αυτα που σμεφτεσαι.

----------


## madiwasp

Οχι βρε δε με προσεβαλες..εχεις δικιο σ' αυτα που λες..απλα πρεπει να βρω τροπο να αντιμετωπισω τη νοσοφοβια μου με καποιο τροπο..εχω κουραστει εγω πανω απο ολα..

----------


## Stavros

Και έγκυος που είναι και πάλι επιτρέπεται..Σε γενικές γραμμές στην εγκυμοσύνη επιτρέπεται το Sex εκτός κι υπάρχουν σοβαρές επιπλοκές τύπου αιμορραγία κτλ...
Αχιλλέα αλλού έπρεπε να εστιάσεις...Σου έγραψε η κοπέλα πως έχει και στην γλώσσα δεσμιδώσεις...!Εκεί έπρεπε να της πεις ''να το εκμεταλλευτεί ο άντρας σου!
Τρεμόμενη γλώσσα προς εκμετάλλευση!Χα χα!!!Έχω λιώσει!!

**Mάντυ μην παρεξηγείσαι,το έχουμε κάψει λιγάκι!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Βρες τροπο αν δε βρεις θα σε βρει αυτος.θα σε κανει να σιχαθεις τον εαυτο σου και να πεις αντε και γαμ.αυτο επαθα εγω.οταν ομως θα δεις το παιδι σου θα το πεις πιστεψε με.και κατι αλλο να ζητησεις βοηθεια μετα τη γεννα σου.αν δεις οτι δεν αισθανεσαι καλα διοτι εμεις η φοβικοι εχουμε και ιδιαιτεροτητες.η γυναικα ειναι αρκετα ευαλοτη μετα τη γεννα λογο ορμονικων ανισοτήτων. Μην αγχωνεσαι και απο αυτο που φοβασαι δεν το χεις ακου κει παρκινσον.

----------


## madiwasp

Αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα!!!!!! Ειστε τρελοιιιιιι!!!!! Οντως επιτρεπεται το σεξ στην εγκυμοσυνη αλλα ο αντρας μου φοβαται πολυ οποτε δεν...εγω ειμαι πιο ψυχραιμη σ' αυτο το θεμα...αλλα ο μελλων μπαμπας ειναι φοβιτσιαρης μιας και μπαινω στον 7ο και εχει φουσκωσει λιγο η κοιλιτσα! Οσο για τη γλωσσα...no comment!! Χαχαχαχαχχαααχα

----------


## madiwasp

> Βρες τροπο αν δε βρεις θα σε βρει αυτος.θα σε κανει να σιχαθεις τον εαυτο σου και να πεις αντε και γαμ.αυτο επαθα εγω.οταν ομως θα δεις το παιδι σου θα το πεις πιστεψε με.και κατι αλλο να ζητησεις βοηθεια μετα τη γεννα σου.αν δεις οτι δεν αισθανεσαι καλα διοτι εμεις η φοβικοι εχουμε και ιδιαιτεροτητες.η γυναικα ειναι αρκετα ευαλοτη μετα τη γεννα λογο ορμονικων ανισοτήτων. Μην αγχωνεσαι και απο αυτο που φοβασαι δεν το χεις ακου κει παρκινσον.


Εχεις δικιο Αχιλλεα...θα παθω ανοσια καποια στιγμη οπως επαθα με τις δεσμιδωσεις..σκεφτομαι πολυ σοβαρα μετα τη γεννα να ξεκινησω καμια συνεδρια με καποιον ψυχολογο..καποια στιγμη πρεπει να ξεφορτωθω ολο αυτο το βαρος απο πανω μου..εγω σαν ανθρωπος ημουν πολυ αισιοδοξη και πλακατζου και μετα απο το νετ και αυτα που διαβασα ζω μεσα στη θλιψη και τη μιζερια..

----------


## Stavros

Την είδες Αχιλλέα?Είναι πιο χαλαρή εκείνη από εκείνον!!!
Δεν μασάει καθόλου λέμε!
Μάντυ να υποθέσω πως κι εσύ έχεις περάσει από υποθετικές παθήσεις τύπου ΣΚΠ,ALS,Parkinson κτλ???

----------


## madiwasp

Εννοειται...και με τη σειρα που τα ανεφερες..τωρα ανησυχω για παρκινσον!!! Αχααχα πρωτα σκπ μετα als και τωρα παρκινσον!!!!ναι..αν και δεν ξερω πως ακριβως λειτουργει αλλα υποθετω πως απλα στελνεις προσωπικο  μηνυμα...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εννοειται...και με τη σειρα που τα ανεφερες..τωρα ανησυχω για παρκινσον!!! Αχααχα πρωτα σκπ μετα als και τωρα παρκινσον!!!!ναι..αν και δεν ξερω πως ακριβως λειτουργει αλλα υποθετω πως απλα στελνεις προσωπικο μηνυμα...


Ουτε γω μπορουσα μαντυ οταν ηταν εγκυος η γυναικα μου .αν και παραλογο το θεωρω υγειες.μπραβο του .θα χεις ψυχολογο σε 2 μηνες αστα τα αλλα.το παιδι θα καταλαβεις με τον καιρο οτι ειναι περισοτερο απο οτι ειχες βαλει με το νου σου ως τωρα.ειναι ολο το συμπαν και αλλο τοσο.

----------


## madiwasp

> Ουτε γω μπορουσα μαντυ οταν ηταν εγκυος η γυναικα μου .αν και παραλογο το θεωρω υγειες.μπραβο του .θα χεις ψυχολογο σε 2 μηνες αστα τα αλλα.το παιδι θα καταλαβεις με τον καιρο οτι ειναι περισοτερο απο οτι ειχες βαλει με το νου σου ως τωρα.ειναι ολο το συμπαν και αλλο τοσο.


Το πιστευω και εγω Αχιλλεα...αυτο το πλασματακι θα με βγαλει απο τη μιζερια μου!!! Το λατρευω ηδη!!!!

----------


## George1

Άσε δεν κάνω καμια κίνηση Fleur
Δίκιο εχεις.
Αμα μπλεξεις με αυτους.
Μπορεί και να είναι απο το αγχο.
Εσύ πως τα πας με τις δεσμιδωσεις

----------


## andreasg9

gia sas paidia kai apo emena egw pasxo apo kriseis panikou tis epatha otan efiga gia spoudes kai doulia stin ameriki sta 22 mou kai meta apo 4 moines piesmenou epanepistimeiou kai doulias arxisan oi kriseis panikou exana koila den eithela na tro komeni oreksi evlepa athropous kai fovomouna oi eksetaseis mou eitane oles kathares kai otan eirtha anagkastika kypro kai ta paratisa ola mou eipe o giatros pws eixa katathlpsi me kriseis panikou edw kai 7 xronia me 1 farmako to idio zoloft den to kseperasa epeisis gia enamisi xrono epina kai xanax mazi ekopsa to xanaks prin apo 1namisi xrono kai edw kai 2 xronia eperna tin katwteri dwsi zoloft 50mg kai otan elipse to fervari stin kypro mou edwsan to paralilo enidap kai meta apo oikonomoika problimata ksekinisa deuteri doulia epina ena litro frame gia 3 vdomades na antekso doulia 11 ti nyxkta me 7 to prwi se periptero kai 7misi to prwi me 3 to mesimeri epanirthan oi kriseis panikou fovies kai mou ksanaxorigise to zoloft o giatros mou mazi me xanax distixws ksana .......piga kai se omoiopathitiko kai mou edwse kai 1 foitiko san koufeta mou eipe kai autos pws apo kriseis panikou pasxo kai tha perasoun kai tha me voithisi na kopso teleiws kai ta xapia den ksero kata poso tha me voithisi o omoiopathitikos se auto mou ekopse episeis tous kafedes energiaka pota kai menda vasika oti exi sxesi me kafeini .....episeis apo ton kairo pou epatha tin katathlipsi stin ameriki me kriseis panikon exw sispaseis moiwn edw kai 7 xronia kai mou eipe o nevrologos psixiatros mou pws eine psixologiko ...ta teleutea 2 xronia gimnazome kai ola omws den fevgoun oi sispaseis moion kai to oti epanrthe autos o gorgothas me anisixa paidia den ksero pws tha ta kseperaso ksana

----------


## George1

> Φιλε μου γιωργο .προσεξε τι ρωτας!μην μπαινεις σ αυτη τι διαδικασια.δεν εχεις κατι.εγω αν διαβασεις πρωτερα θα δεις ποσα συμπτωματα νομιζα οτι ειχα.το αγχος κανει πολλα.για αυτο το μονο που σου λεω θες γιατρο(ψυχιατρο).τωρα αφου ρωτησες και για να σε βγαλω απ τη διαδικασια να ψαχνεις δες τι νομιζα οτι ειχα.(μυικες συσπασεις.ενιοτε πονο.δυσκολια στην καταποση.δυσκολια στην ομιλια .αδυναμια στο αριστερο ποδι.αδυναμια στο αριστερο χερι.και στον αυχενα.χωρια οι φοβοι δορυφοροι της μιας μερας.ξεκολα και μακρια απ το ιντερνετ.ασχολισου με τα παιδια σου και οχι μ οτι μαλακια σου ρχεται.και γω ειχα κοψει το τρεξιμο.μεγαλη μαλακια.


Μακάρι Αχιλλέα να έχεις δίκιο.
Γιατί νιώθω κάτι ενοχλήσεις σαν αδυναμία και εγώ στις γάμπες.
Τι να πω…
Τώρα δεν έχεις ή έχεις αλλά ζεις με αυτές τις δεσμιδόσεις?

----------


## George1

> gia sas paidia kai apo emena egw pasxo apo kriseis panikou tis epatha otan efiga gia spoudes kai doulia stin ameriki sta 22 mou kai meta apo 4 moines piesmenou epanepistimeiou kai doulias arxisan oi kriseis panikou exana koila den eithela na tro komeni oreksi evlepa athropous kai fovomouna oi eksetaseis mou eitane oles kathares kai otan eirtha anagkastika kypro kai ta paratisa ola mou eipe o giatros pws eixa katathlpsi me kriseis panikou edw kai 7 xronia me 1 farmako to idio zoloft den to kseperasa epeisis gia enamisi xrono epina kai xanax mazi ekopsa to xanaks prin apo 1namisi xrono kai edw kai 2 xronia eperna tin katwteri dwsi zoloft 50mg kai otan elipse to fervari stin kypro mou edwsan to paralilo enidap kai meta apo oikonomoika problimata ksekinisa deuteri doulia epina ena litro frame gia 3 vdomades na antekso doulia 11 ti nyxkta me 7 to prwi se periptero kai 7misi to prwi me 3 to mesimeri epanirthan oi kriseis panikou fovies kai mou ksanaxorigise to zoloft o giatros mou mazi me xanax distixws ksana .......piga kai se omoiopathitiko kai mou edwse kai 1 foitiko san koufeta mou eipe kai autos pws apo kriseis panikou pasxo kai tha perasoun kai tha me voithisi na kopso teleiws kai ta xapia den ksero kata poso tha me voithisi o omoiopathitikos se auto mou ekopse episeis tous kafedes energiaka pota kai menda vasika oti exi sxesi me kafeini .....episeis apo ton kairo pou epatha tin katathlipsi stin ameriki me kriseis panikon exw sispaseis moiwn edw kai 7 xronia kai mou eipe o nevrologos psixiatros mou pws eine psixologiko ...ta teleutea 2 xronia gimnazome kai ola omws den fevgoun oi sispaseis moion kai to oti epanrthe autos o gorgothas me anisixa paidia den ksero pws tha ta kseperaso ksana


Αντρέα καλησπέρα.
Έχεις και εσύ δεσμιδοσεις – συσπάσεις μυών? Δηλαδή κουνιούνται οι μύες σου?
Επτά χρόνια τις έχεις? Και είναι κάθε μέρα και παντού?
Εγώ πάντως όταν αγχώνομαι έρχονται σε πολύ έντονο ρυθμό. Το έχω παρατηρήσει.
Ρε Αντρέα να σου πω κάτι.
Νομίζω πως αφού δεν έχεις κάτι παθολογικό τα αλλα θα πρέπει να τα παλέψεις και παλεύονται.
Να ηρεμίσεις σκεφτόμενος ότι δεν πεθαίνεις.
Αυτό τουλάχιστον θα πρέπει να σε ηρεμίσει.
Αν ρωτήσεις εμένα θα σου έλεγα μακάρι να μην έχω τίποτα παθολογικό και ας έχω τις δεσμιδόσεις σε όλη μου την ζωή.
Καλά κάνεις και γυμνάζεσαι γιατί έτσι ξεχνιέσαι και γνωρίζεις κόσμο.

----------


## andreasg9

Τι εινε οι δεσμόινοσεις ?σισπασεις μόνον έχο έδο και 7 χρόνια ο νεβρολογος πσιχιατρος μου είπε πος εινε απο το αχος και μόυ έμεινε σαν τικ όμως πος γίνετε δεν το καταλαμβενο

----------


## elis

εμενα παντωσ που σασ ειχα πει οτι τα ειχα για χρονια και δεν εδινα σημασια
τωρα μου φυγανε δεν ξερω πωσ παντωσ εγω την ιδια γυμναστικη κανω μονο αγωγη αλλαξα ενα φαρμακο
μπορει κι απο αυτο αλλα εγω τα παιρνω τα φαρμακα γι αλλο προβλημα τελοσ παντων τωρα δεν εχω καθολου
βαρεθηκαν και φυγανε αυτη την περιοδο τουλαχιστον

----------


## George1

Cf


> εμενα παντωσ που σασ ειχα πει οτι τα ειχα για χρονια και δεν εδινα σημασια
> τωρα μου φυγανε δεν ξερω πωσ παντωσ εγω την ιδια γυμναστικη κανω μονο αγωγη αλλαξα ενα φαρμακο
> μπορει κι απο αυτο αλλα εγω τα παιρνω τα φαρμακα γι αλλο προβλημα τελοσ παντων τωρα δεν εχω καθολου
> βαρεθηκαν και φυγανε αυτη την περιοδο τουλαχιστον


Για σου Elis είχες δεσμιδωσεις σε όλο το σωμα ή σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο? Και λες οτι τις είχες για επτά χρόνια? Ηταν κάθε μέρα ή που και που?.όταν είχες τις δεσμιδωσεις έκανες γυμναστική ή σταματισες? Τι γιμναστικη κανεις?

----------


## George1

> Τι εινε οι δεσμόινοσεις ?σισπασεις μόνον έχο έδο και 7 χρόνια ο νεβρολογος πσιχιατρος μου είπε πος εινε απο το αχος και μόυ έμεινε σαν τικ όμως πος γίνετε δεν το καταλαμβενο


Ναι αυτό λέω. Συσπάσεις.
Τις εχεις κάθε μέρα? Τις εχεις σε όλο το σωμα ή σε συγκεκριμένο σημείο του σωματος?

----------


## elis

μαλλον ειναι απο το αγχοσ αυτο γιατι τον τελευταιο καιρο εχει κανα μηνα
μου φυγε το αγχοσ τα ειχα για τρια χρονια πιο πριν ειχα μουδιασματα και τετοια για χρονια παλι
τελοσ παντων κανω την ιδια γυμναστικη που εκανα παντα γι αυτα και μαλιστα κανω λιγοτερη τωρα γιατι μου την εδωσε
τοσα χρονια προσπαθειασ τελοσ παντων αλλαξα κι ενα φαρμακο για το προβλημα που εχω 
αυτεσ ειναι οι αλλαγεσ παντωσ τωρα δεν εχω καθολου και μαλλον δεν εχω και αγχοσ γιατι το φαρμακο σκεπαζει το προβλημα και δεν ξερω σιγουρα τι εγινε παντωσ αυτη την περιοδο εδω και κανα μηνα δεν εχω τιποτα απο αυτα

----------


## elis

στα ποδια κυριωσ αλλα και σε ολο το σωμα κατα καιρουσ

----------


## George1

Αχιλεα πως τα πας?
Γράφεις κανένα χιλιόμετρο? 
Ρε συ μήπως επειδή τρέχεις όλη τη μέρα δεν καταλαβαίνεις οτι εχεις δεσμειδωσεις?

----------


## elis

βαρη και μπαλλα αλλα μη φανταστεισ τιποτα τρελλεσ προπονησεισ χαλαρα τα εκανα ολα

----------


## madiwasp

Εγω τις εχω παντου και καθε μερα επι 1,5 χρονο τωρα...και πολυ εντονες μαλιστα...δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο..εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις..παιδια μη φοβαστε..ειναι καθαρα απο αγχος και απο εντονο στρες..δεν φευγουν ποτε..οι δικες μου τουλαχιστον...αν αγχωθω κιολας εκει τα βλεπω ολα!!!! Οταν ηρεμω κατα καιρους τις εχω αλλα οχι σε τοσο εντονο βαθμο..

----------


## George1

> στα ποδια κυριωσ αλλα και σε ολο το σωμα κατα καιρουσ


Τι να πω.
Μακάρι να είναι απο το άγχος και να μην είναι κανένα Als.
Για μένα λεω
Τι γυμναστική κανεις?

----------


## elis

κι εγω νομιζω πλεον οτι ειναι απο το αγχοσ δεν ξερω σιγουρα αλλα προσ τα εκει κλινω

----------


## elis

> Τι να πω.
> Μακάρι να είναι απο το άγχος και να μην είναι κανένα Als.
> Τι γυμναστική κανεις?


βαρη εκανα για χρονια και μπαλλα σε γηπεδακια
και τα βαρη χαλαρα και η μπαλλα χαλαρη
γενικα μεση δραστηριοτητα θα ελεγα τωρα εκοψα τα βαρη και παιζω μονο μπαλλα

----------


## George1

Elis πριν που είπα μακάρι να είναι απο το άγχος και να μην είναι κανένα also ενοουσα για μενα

----------


## madiwasp

George1 ποσο καιρο εχεις τις δεσμιδωσεις?

----------


## George1

> Εγω τις εχω παντου και καθε μερα επι 1,5 χρονο τωρα...και πολυ εντονες μαλιστα...δεν ειναι κατι παθολογικο..εχω κανει ολες τις εξετασεις..παιδια μη φοβαστε..ειναι καθαρα απο αγχος και απο εντονο στρες..δεν φευγουν ποτε..οι δικες μου τουλαχιστον...αν αγχωθω κιολας εκει τα βλεπω ολα!!!! Οταν ηρεμω κατα καιρους τις εχω αλλα οχι σε τοσο εντονο βαθμο..


Καλησπέρα madiwasp.και εγώ μια απο τα ίδια. Εκανα και εγώ μυογραφιμα, μαγνητική ευχενα και εγκεφαλου και όλα ηταν οκ. Τώρα ανισυχω για als. Το als νομιζω οτι δεν φενετε σε αυτές τις εξετάσεις. Πάντως αρχίζω και πιστεύω οτι είναι απο το άγχος γιατί όταν αγχωνομαι οι μυες τρελενονται. Εσυ μην ανησιχεις αφού πέρασε εναμισης χρονος είσαι οκ. Οι γιατρό μου ειπαν οτι αυτό δείχνει σημάδια αδιναμιας.

----------


## andreasg9

Τις έχο στα πόδια χέρια και πισο στον αυχένα οδικά όταν αχοθο πόλι όταν εκοπσα κάποτε το ζολοφτ έπεζαν και τα μάτια μου

----------


## andreasg9

Πιστεύετε πος ένα χάπι σαν το ζολοφτ δισκολο να κόπι τέλειος σταδιακά 2 φορές που το εκοπσα έπαθα ιποτροπι

----------


## George1

> George1 ποσο καιρο εχεις τις δεσμιδωσεις?


Το πράγμα ξεκηνισε απο το κάτω βλέφαρο.για κανένα τρίμηνο.
Μετα πήγε πανω απο τον τετρακέφαλο και τώρα σε όλο το σωμα.
Το έχω περιπου 3 μηνες τώρα σε όλο το σωμα.
Αλλά οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν είναι έντονες κάθε μέρα. Αλλες μέρες έχω έντονες και αλλες ποιο ήπιες

----------


## andreasg9

Ο ομοιππαθιτικος που πήγα τορα μου είπε με τον βοήθεια τον φυσικον χαπιών βασικά μια κουφετουλα μπορι να με βοηθήσει να το κοπσο τέλειος

----------


## madiwasp

Επειδη κοντεψα να πεσω σε καταθλιψη καθοτι νομιζα οτι εχω als θα σου πω το εξης...το μυογραφημα ειναι η μοναδικη κατεξοχην εξεταση που δειχνει αν υπαρχει βλαβη στο περιφεριακο νευρικο συστημα...η als καταστρεφει το περιφεριακο νευρικο συστημα και τους μυες...αυτο μου το ειπαν και οι 3 νευρολογοι στους οποιους πηγα απο 2 φορες στον καθεναν γιατι ημουν απελπισμενη και πεπεισμενη οτι εχω την ασθενεια...ο ενας νευρολογος ειναι επιμελητης στο ΓΝΑ και επιστημονικος συμβουλος συλλογου ατομων με als... Ιωαννης Μαρκου λεγεται...συνεπως...μονο το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα δειχνει την als..αν ειναι φυσιολογικο δεν εχεις να ανησυχεις για τιποτα!!!

----------


## madiwasp

> Το πράγμα ξεκηνισε απο το κάτω βλέφαρο.για κανένα τρίμηνο.
> Μετα πήγε πανω απο τον τετρακέφαλο και τώρα σε όλο το σωμα.
> Το έχω περιπου 3 μηνες τώρα σε όλο το σωμα.
> Αλλά οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν είναι έντονες κάθε μέρα. Αλλες μέρες έχω έντονες και αλλες ποιο ήπιες


Με την ιδια σειρα εμφανιστηκαν και σε μενα οι δεσμιδωσεις!!! Ακριβως ομως με την ιδια σειρα...επιπλεον...η als ΔΕΝ επηρεαζει ΠΟΤΕ τους μυες των ματιων. ΠΟΤΕ!!!!

----------


## andreasg9

ΤI εινε το als ? Kai ean vrethi pws kapio nevro exi epireasthi Eine kati pou epanerxete me therapeia ?

----------


## George1

> βαρη εκανα για χρονια και μπαλλα σε γηπεδακια
> και τα βαρη χαλαρα και η μπαλλα χαλαρη
> γενικα μεση δραστηριοτητα θα ελεγα τωρα εκοψα τα βαρη και παιζω μονο μπαλλα


Βάρη εκανα και εγώ και τρεξιμο και δεν επερνά τίποτα απο αυτά που περνούν.
Φυσική τροφή .
Τώρα ξεκηνισα να κάνω διάδρομο περπάτημα και θα αρχίσω και τα βάρη χαλαρά.
Αν δεν τα κάνω αυτά νιώθω άχρηστος

----------


## madiwasp

Η als ειναι μια ανιατη και θανατηφορα ασθενεια που οδηγει σε μυικη παραλυση...ασ' το...μη ρωτας πολλα...δεν το εχεις ουτε εσυ Ανδρεα...αν το ειχες θα ειχες πεθανει εδω και 6-7 χρονια..

----------


## George1

> ΤI εινε το als ? Kai ean vrethi pws kapio nevro exi epireasthi Eine kati pou epanerxete me therapeia ?


Άσε εσύ μην το ρωτάς αυτό γιατί ξεπεράσει κατα πολύ την επικίνδυνη περίοδο. Το δικο σου είναι καθαρό άγχος.

----------


## elis

κι εγω γι αυτο εκανα γυμναστικη τοσα χρονια αλλα τωρα τα χω παρατησεισ σχεδον ολα και πρεπει να με εφυγε το αγχοσ αλλιωσ δεν εξηγειτε

----------


## andreasg9

Den pistevo nA Ekana mois kAi gemato koiliKous kAi megala xeria kai stithos ean eixa mikako kAti Tetio Mou eipe o giatros Vasika 2 giatroi pws eime katharo Axws episeis 2 fores Pou eixa pathi ilikgo me evalan Se Mixanima mri gia na doune ean Eipirxe kapios
Pou eixa ilikgous mesa Apo to mri fenete Kai Auto an eixa ??

----------


## madiwasp

George ουτε εσυ το εχεις...εγγυημενα σου το λεω..το εχω ψαξει πολυ το θεμα...με γιατρους παντα...

----------


## George1

> Με την ιδια σειρα εμφανιστηκαν και σε μενα οι δεσμιδωσεις!!! Ακριβως ομως με την ιδια σειρα...επιπλεον...η als ΔΕΝ επηρεαζει ΠΟΤΕ τους μυες των ματιων. ΠΟΤΕ!!!!


Άντε ρε? Δεν το ήξερα. Δεν μπηκα να δω τα συμπτώματα γιατί ...
Στάνταρ αυτό που λες?
Λες να έχω als σε όλο το σωμα και στο μάτι τικ?
Έλα πλάκα κανω

----------


## madiwasp

Οτι σου λεω μου το ειπε ο νευρολογος που σου ανεφερα..ειναι κορυφη στο ειδος του και εξειδικευμενος στη συγκεκριμενη ασθενεια...ααε που θα ειχες αδυναμια...θα επεφτες..θα ειχες πολυ χοντρα συμπτωματα..

----------


## George1

> Επειδη κοντεψα να πεσω σε καταθλιψη καθοτι νομιζα οτι εχω als θα σου πω το εξης...το μυογραφημα ειναι η μοναδικη κατεξοχην εξεταση που δειχνει αν υπαρχει βλαβη στο περιφεριακο νευρικο συστημα...η als καταστρεφει το περιφεριακο νευρικο συστημα και τους μυες...αυτο μου το ειπαν και οι 3 νευρολογοι στους οποιους πηγα απο 2 φορες στον καθεναν γιατι ημουν απελπισμενη και πεπεισμενη οτι εχω την ασθενεια...ο ενας νευρολογος ειναι επιμελητης στο ΓΝΑ και επιστημονικος συμβουλος συλλογου ατομων με als... Ιωαννης Μαρκου λεγεται...συνεπως...μονο το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα δειχνει την als..αν ειναι φυσιολογικο δεν εχεις να ανησυχεις για τιποτα!!!


Madi εμένα μου ειπαν οτι αυτό που δειχνει αν εχεις είναι μια εξεταση που σου βάζουν στους μυες μια βελονα και επειτα περνούν δεδομένα. Αυτό μονο μου ειπαν οτι μπορεί να το δειξει

----------


## madiwasp

Αυτο ειναι το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα...

----------


## George1

> Αυτο ειναι το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα...


Εμένα μου κολλησε κάτι αισθητηρες στους μυες και μετα έδινε ρευμα και έβλεπε αν μυες ανταποκρινοντε.
εσυ το εκανες με βελονα?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εμένα μου κολλησε κάτι αισθητηρες στους μυες και μετα έδινε ρευμα και έβλεπε αν μυες ανταποκρινοντε


Τελικα εισται βλαμενοι.ρε τι σας ειπα δεν γινεται να χεται κατι παλι τα ιδια george μυογραφιμα γινεται και χωρις βελονα αν δεν εχεις πολυ υποδοριο λιπος.μην τρελενεσαι δεν εχεις τιποτα.σεβαστειται τον εαυτο σας.

----------


## George1

Ρε Αχιλλέα είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό που λες?
Έμενα μου είπε η γιατρός ότι για να τι διαπιστώσω θα πρέπει να κάνω αυτό με την βελόνα.
Αυτό που μου έκανε ήταν να μου βάλει σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος κάτι αισθητήρες και με ένα άλλο μηχάνημα που το κρατούσε διέγειρε τους μύες μου και περνούσε ρεύμα που το ένιωθα για τα καλά.
Αυτό βγήκε καθαρό.
Είναι σίγουρα το ίδιο ή παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ρε Αχιλλέα είσαι σίγουρος για αυτό που λες?
> Έμενα μου είπε η γιατρός ότι για να τι διαπιστώσω θα πρέπει να κάνω αυτό με την βελόνα.
> Αυτό που μου έκανε ήταν να μου βάλει σε διάφορα σημεία του σώματος κάτι αισθητήρες και με ένα άλλο μηχάνημα που το κρατούσε διέγειρε τους μύες μου και περνούσε ρεύμα που το ένιωθα για τα καλά.
> Αυτό βγήκε καθαρό.
> Είναι σίγουρα το ίδιο ή παρηγοριά στον άρρωστο?


Ρε γιωργο τη ψαχνεις;μην το ψαχνεις .εισαι βουτηρο στο ψωμη τους.εισαι ενα κινητο 50ευρω.συγκεντροσου.ειχα διαβασει αν θες να μαθεις οτι γινεται μυογραφημα χωρις βελονα αν εισαι οκ απο λιπος.μην ρωτας μαλακιες δεν εχες κατι ξεκολα. Μην γινεσαι υποχειριο.αν ειχες κατι ουτε διαδρομο θα κανες ουτε γυμναστηριο.θα ψοφολογουσες και δεν θα ρωτουσες τι εχεις.Γιατι δεν εχεις.

----------


## George1

Τι λέει ρε παιδιά?
Όλοι καλά?
Πως πάμε από συμπτώματα?
Αφού μάλλον δεν έχουμε κάτι κακό συνεχίζονται τα συμπτώματά σας?
Εμένα σταθερά. Κάθε μέρα. Αλλά μάλλον θα πρέπει να αρχίσω να τα αγαπώ.
Αφού δεν με ενοχλούν όταν κοιμάμαι αλλά μόνο όταν κάθομαι θα πρέπει να αρχίζω να τα συνηθίζω και να τα βάλω στην καθημερινότητα μου.
Θα ήταν πάντως καλό αν κάποιος με τα ίδια συμπτώματα που έχουμε, έχει δει κάποια αλλαγή ή διαφορά.

----------


## George1

Εύχομαι Αχιλλέα να είναι έτσι.
Ξέρεις κάτι?
Αν περάσει κάποιος καιρός (κάμποσοι μήνες) και δεν υπάρχουν κάποια επιπλέων σημάδια τότε ηρεμείς.
Λες ‘τόσος καιρός πέρασε και δεν έχω κάποια επιπλέων σημάδια από την κακιά αρρώστια
Αλλά μέχρι να περάσει αυτός ο καιρός είσαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα.
Νομίζω ότι και εσύ κάπως έτσι το βίωσες στην αρχή, έτσι δεν είναι?
Αλήθεια πόσο καιρό έχεις αυτές τις δεσμιδώσεις?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εύχομαι Αχιλλέα να είναι έτσι.
> Ξέρεις κάτι?
> Αν περάσει κάποιος καιρός (κάμποσοι μήνες) και δεν υπάρχουν κάποια επιπλέων σημάδια τότε ηρεμείς.
> Λες ‘τόσος καιρός πέρασε και δεν έχω κάποια επιπλέων σημάδια από την κακιά αρρώστια
> Αλλά μέχρι να περάσει αυτός ο καιρός είσαι σε αναμμένα κάρβουνα.
> Νομίζω ότι και εσύ κάπως έτσι το βίωσες στην αρχή, έτσι δεν είναι?
> Αλήθεια πόσο καιρό έχεις αυτές τις δεσμιδώσεις?


Φιλε γιωργο δεν ξερω να σου πω απο ποτε τις εχω.ξερω να σου πω ομως οτι τις παρατηρησα 7 μηνες πριν.θα στο ξαναπω και αν θες μ ακους.εγω εφθασα πολυ χαμηλα για να καταλαβω τι μου γινεται.δεν εχεις κατι.θα μου πεις .βρε μαλακα γιατρος εισαι.και γω θα σου πω παρ τα αρχιδια μου κατι χειροτερο.ομοιοπαθεις το περασα πριν απο σενα.ακου κι αυτο μην δυστασεις αν θες βοηθεια δενειναι ντροπη ουτε αδυναμια.ειναι μαγκια γιατι βλεπεις οτι δεν σου αρεσεις.και να θυμασαι δεν εχουμε την πολυτελεια να μασται σα μαλακες απ τι στιγμη που καναμαι οικογενεια.κοιτα τα παιδια σου και αστα τ αλλα.και μακρια απο ιντερνετ και παπαδες.(το 2 γιατι θα σε φλομωσουν στη μαλακια οχι ολοι δεν το γενικευω)αλλα τωρα με καθαροτερω μυαλο καταλαβαινω τι εκανα στον εαυτο μου που τοσο αγαπω καθοτι καιψωνιο.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Γιωργο παρε μαγνησιο .υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανότητα να σου λείπει δεν δειχνει η εξετασει αιματος η απλη .θελει ειδικη για το μαγνησιο και βαλεριανα .και αν δεις οτι δεν πιανει ψυχιατρο.(δεν κακο)

----------


## George1

> Γιωργο παρε μαγνησιο .υπαρχει μεγαλη πιθανότητα να σου λείπει δεν δειχνει η εξετασει αιματος η απλη .θελει ειδικη για το μαγνησιο και βαλεριανα .και αν δεις οτι δεν πιανει ψυχιατρο.(δεν κακο)


Ασε Αχιλλέα το έχω δοκιμάσει και αυτό.
Επερνα μαγνήσιο mag2 και επειδή είχα κάτι ερεθισμούς ο γιατρός μου είπε να πάρω χειλικό μαγνήσιο που αποροφατε ποιο ευκολα. Το πήρα για κανενα μηνα αλλά τίποτα.τώρα παλι το ξεκηνισα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ασε Αχιλλέα το έχω δοκιμάσει και αυτό.
> Επερνα μαγνήσιο mag2 και επειδή είχα κάτι ερεθισμούς ο γιατρός μου είπε να πάρω χειλικό μαγνήσιο που αποροφατε ποιο ευκολα. Το πήρα για κανενα μηνα αλλά τίποτα.τώρα παλι το ξεκηνισα.


Το μαγνησιο γιωργο χρειαζεται καιρο.προσπαθησε να βρεις τροπο για να αποβαλεις το αγχος(δεν μπορει να στον υποδειξει κανενας).ρες τι σε αγχονει και προσπαθησε να δεχτεις οτι φτες ΕΣΥ για οτι τραβας(που ειναι πακετο)αλλα αν δεν πεις το αλλο σου μισο να παει να γαμη.........μισος θα σε συνεχεια.βρες τροπο.

----------


## George1

Παιδιά καλημέρα.
Έψαξα σε ένα αγγλικό site το οποίο είναι μόνο για καλοήθεις δεσμιδωσεις. δηλαδή αυτό που έχουμε όλοι εδώ.
Είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό και μόλις το διάβασα έχω ηρεμίσει.
ΕΠΑΨΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΩ!!!!!
Έχουμε και λέμε.
-Στο ALS οι συσπάσεις που γίνονται στους μύες είναι δεύτερο και τρίτο σύμπτωμα και αυτό γίνεται επειδή ο μυς πεθαίνει. Δηλαδή το πρώτο σύμπτωμα είναι η αδυναμία του μυ να ανταποκριθεί σε μια κίνηση που αυτό γίνετε αντιληπτό από τον ασθενή κατευθείαν και μετά έρχεται η σύσπαση του μυ ως αποτέλεσμα του θανάτου του.
- στο ALS η σύσπαση ξεκινά από έναν μυ και έπειτα προχωρεί στον επόμενο , στον επόμενο με την σειρά κτλ ενώ στις καλοήθεις δεσμιδωσεις πάει παντού.(random ) δηλαδή μπορεί να έχουμε μια σύσπαση στον τετρακέφαλο και μετά στον ώμο και μετά στο άλλο πόδι κτλ. Στον ΑLS δεν είναι έτσι. Στον ALS η σύσπαση ξεκινά από έναν μυ και με την σειρά απλώνετε ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΤΕΓΕΝΕΣΤΕΡΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ. ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ Ο ΑΣΘΕΝΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ Η ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΙΔΗ ΕΠΕΛΘΕΙ.
- στον ALS η τις περισοτερες φορες η σύσπαση δεν γίνετε ορατή με γυμνό μάτι αλλα αντίθετος θέλει ιδική λάμπα που την έχει ο γιατρός για να τον δει. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό που ένας ρωτάει τον γιατρό ότι βλέπει όλο του το σώμα να δονείτε και ο γιατρός του απαντάει ότι είναι τυχερός που βλέπει τους μύες του να κουνιούνται αφου στον ALS η σύσπαση φαίνεται αμυδρά.
-στην περίπτωση του ALS δεν υπάρχει σήμερα είμαι λίγο καλύτερα και την άλλη μέρα χειρότερα.
Ή χθες είχα αδυναμία και συσπάσεις ενώ την άλλη μέρα δεν έχω τίποτα ή είμαι καλύτερα πράγμα που συμβαίνει στις καλοήθεις δεσμιδωσεις.
Στο ALS πάμε κάθε μέρα προς τα κάτω χωρίς ανεβοκατεβάσματα. Ο μυς πεθαίνει. Δεν γυρνάει η κατάσταση με αντιφλεγμονώδη και παυσίπονα.
- στον ALS δεν νιώθουμε πόνο στους μύες. Απλά έχουμε αδυναμία κίνησης.
- στην πλυοψυφια των περιπτώσεων στις καλοήθεις δεσμιδωσεις όταν αγχωνόμαστε αυτές ξεκινούν. Στον ALS οι συσπάσεις δεν εξαρτώνται από την ψυχική μας διάθεση.
- Επίσης λέει ότι ο ασθενής επειδή μπαίνει στο ιντερνετ να δει τι γίνετε πέφτει κατευθείαν στο ALS και το μυαλό αρχίζει να νομίζει ότι οι μύες κουράζονται και ότι κάποιοι μύες δεν δουλεύουν καλά κτλ. Τα χωρίζει σε κλινική αδυναμία που είναι πραγματική και εκεί το ψάχνουμε καλύτερα και σε εικονική που την δημιουργεί το μυαλό.
Επίσης λέει ότι κάποιοι το έχουν για ώρες άλλοι για μήνες άλλοι για χρόνια άλλοι πεθαίνουν με αυτό και άλλοι επανέρχονται μετά από κάποιο διάστημα πλήρως.

Αυτά παιδιά είναι από ειδικό γιατρό και όχι από forum το οποίο καλό είναι αλλά οι πληροφορίες είναι αφιλτράριστες.
Το site είναι μόνο για αυτό και έχει τα πάντα και οι ασθενείς ρωτάνε και οι γιατροί απαντάνε.
Είναι πάρα πολλοί σαν και εμάς.
Επισκεφτείτε το και θα καταλάβετε.
http://www.aboutbfs.com/forums/index...a76681b2cfe0bd
Να θυμάστε αυτό:
Οι συσπάσεις στο ALS έρχονται μετά από την μυϊκή ατροφία και αδυναμία, πράγμα που γίνετε αντιληπτό από τον ασθενή κατευθείαν.
Λέει πως στην κλινική οι ασθενείς έρχονται επειδή νιώθουν αδυναμία και όχι επειδή έχουν μυϊκές συσπάσεις. 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να ηρέμησα αρκετούς όπως ηρέμησα και εγώ διαβάζοντας από ιδικούς γιατρούς με εμπειρία επάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## madiwasp

Ειδες λοιπον που τσαμπα ανησυζουσες? Εμενα με εχουν ταραξει οι συσπασεις το τελευταιο διμηνο! Αλλα δεν ανησυχω καθολου! Τα εχω συνηθισει πλεον! Καλες γιορτες να εχουμε παιδια! Με υγεια πανω απ ολα!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ειδες λοιπον που τσαμπα ανησυζουσες? Εμενα με εχουν ταραξει οι συσπασεις το τελευταιο διμηνο! Αλλα δεν ανησυχω καθολου! Τα εχω συνηθισει πλεον! Καλες γιορτες να εχουμε παιδια! Με υγεια πανω απ ολα!


Μαντι χρονια πολλα και καλα απαλαγμενη απο ηλιθιοτητες.θελω να σε ρωτησω γιατι διαβασα σε προηγουμενες σελιδες οτι ειχες και στη γλωσσα.εδω και καμια βδομαδα αισθανομαι κατι .τι σκατα ειναι τουτο παλι.

----------


## madiwasp

> Μαντι χρονια πολλα και καλα απαλαγμενη απο ηλιθιοτητες.θελω να σε ρωτησω γιατι διαβασα σε προηγουμενες σελιδες οτι ειχες και στη γλωσσα.εδω και καμια βδομαδα αισθανομαι κατι .τι σκατα ειναι τουτο παλι.


Καλη χρονια με υγεια να εχουμε!!! Ναι..εχω και στη γλωσσα δεσμιδωσεις..καθε μερα..σε διαφορα σημεια της γλωσσας!!! Μη σε αγχωνει καθολου Αχιλλεα..δεν ειναι τιποτα!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλη χρονια με υγεια να εχουμε!!! Ναι..εχω και στη γλωσσα δεσμιδωσεις..καθε μερα..σε διαφορα σημεια της γλωσσας!!! Μη σε αγχωνει καθολου Αχιλλεα..δεν ειναι τιποτα!!!


Καταρχην σ ευχαριστω σου γραψα και στο αλλο.ξερεις το θεμα με την πλατη.το καλοκαιρι εσκηβα μονημα το κεφαλη μήπως και νοιώσω αυτο που πιστευα οτι ενοιωθα.1φορα ημουν στην παραλια με το μικρο μου και σκηβοντας κατι ένοιωσα (μαλλον ηταν ο αερας)γελοιο τωρα τοτε ομως παιρνω αρρων αρρων το μικρο βουρ στο γιατρο.50ευρο παλι.αστα.το χαι και η γυναικα μου απ το βαρος.αυτο λοιπον που σου πα.για τη γλωσσα το αισθανομαι μονο στο μπροστινο μερος τι σκατα να ναι τοθεμα ειναι δεν βλεπω τιποτα απλα αισθανομαι αυτη τι μαλακια .το ξαναχα αλλα οχι τοσο εντονα.τι σκατα να ναι παλι.

----------


## madiwasp

Εγω το νιωθω σε διαφορα σημεια της γλωσσας...και φαινεται οταν το κοιταζω στον καθρεφτη..μην σε ανησυχει καθολου Αχιλλεα..το εχω πααααρα πολυ καιρο..πανω απο χρονο..οπως και τις δεσμιδωσεις τις εχω πολυ εντονα τωρα τελευταια ιδιως στα δακτυλα των χεριων..και μυικους πονους εχω στα χερια..
Το ειχε και η γυναικα σου ειπες αυτο το μυρμιγκιασμα ε? Και εμενα μου παρουσιαστηκε στον 7ο μηνα..σε συγκεκριμενες στασεις σωματος...ερχεται και φευγει..

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εγω το νιωθω σε διαφορα σημεια της γλωσσας...και φαινεται οταν το κοιταζω στον καθρεφτη..μην σε ανησυχει καθολου Αχιλλεα..το εχω πααααρα πολυ καιρο..πανω απο χρονο..οπως και τις δεσμιδωσεις τις εχω πολυ εντονα τωρα τελευταια ιδιως στα δακτυλα των χεριων..και μυικους πονους εχω στα χερια..
> Το ειχε και η γυναικα σου ειπες αυτο το μυρμιγκιασμα ε? Και εμενα μου παρουσιαστηκε στον 7ο μηνα..σε συγκεκριμενες στασεις σωματος...ερχεται και φευγει..


Συγνωμη για την καθηστεριση .ειναι φυσικο αφου αλλαζει ολη η κατανομη του βαρους στο σωμα σου.σκεψου πριν να κουβαλουσες κατι σε μονημη βαση με τοσα οσα κιλα.να μην σε αγχωνη καθολου .τωρα εμενα παλι το χω και γω η μαλλον το αισθανομαι δεν το βλεπω δεν ξερω τι σκατα ειναι παλι.εγω μετις γαμ τις δεσμηδοσεις κοντευω 8και βαλε μηνες τι σκατα δεν θα φενοταν κατι.

----------


## George1

Αχιλλέα δεν είναι τίποτα.είπαμε ή μυοκλωνια ερχετε μετα.όταν ο μυς έχει πεθάνει.
Τώρα έσυ δεν θα μπορούσες να κατάποιεις και να μιλισεις.
Δεν είναι τίποτα. Βάλε το καλά στο μιαλο σου.
Πες ... άντε να δουμε ποτε θα περάσει και αυτό.

----------


## peterpapas31

Γεια σας και εύχομαι σε ολους καλη χρονια.

Τον τελευταιο μηνα εχω και εγω δεσμιδωσεις που εχουν εξαπλωθεί σχεδόν σε ολο μου το σωμα (ποδια, χερια, πλατη, κοιλιακη χωρα, κλπ). Ξεκινησαν σε τυχαια σημεια ετσι μια μερα. Τα συμπτώματα μου όμως δεν είναι μονο αυτά. Πριν τις δεσμιδωσεις για περιπου δυο εβδομάδες, ειχα και μυρμηγκιάσματα που ξεκινησαν από το προσωπο και εξαπλωθηκαν μεχρι τωρα σε ολο μου το κορμι επισης. φανταστείτε αισθηση σαν βελονες να με τσιμπουν. Τωρα εχω αυτά και τις δεσμιδωσεις όλα μαζι. Μερικες στιγμες εχω και βουβούς πονους σε διαφορα σημεια του κορμιου μου. Εχουν περασει τρελες σκεψεις από το μυαλο μου για το τι μπορει να είναι.

Μενω Ολλανδια αυτην την στιγμη, και ειδα έναν νευρολογο πριν τρεις εβδομάδες και μου λεει να κανουμε μαγνητικη ώστε να αποκλεισουμε σκλυρηνση κλτπ. Όμως η μαγνητικη είναι σε έναν μηνα από τωρα και δεν την παλευω να περιμενω. Το συστημα υγειας γενικα στην Ολλανδια είναι πολυ αργο....Σκέφτομαι να ερθω ελλαδα και να την κανω σε κεντρο και νευρολογο που ξερω. Εχω κανει και αρκετες εξετασεις αιματος και βγηκαν οκ.

Είναι λιγο φρικη αυτό που περναμε ολοι και χαιρομαι που μπορω να τα μοιραστω μαζι σας, χωρις ολοι να με περνανε για τρελο... δεν εχω γενικα άλλες παθησεις από το παρελθον, εκτος από πριν 6 μηνες ειχα ένα ατύχημα στο ματι από μια μυγα (μαλλον) που μπηκε μεσα και βγηκαν καμια 10αρια μικρα λευκα σκουληκάκια που τα εβγαλαν σε μια κλινικη...(ναι το ξερω τρελη ιστορια, όμως αληθινη).

Γενικα εχετε και αλλα συμπτώματα εκτος από δεσμιδωσεις? Αυτές δεν λενε να σταματησουν στο κορμι μου

Ευχαριστω

----------


## madiwasp

Πιστευω δεν εχεις τιποτα..εγω τις εχω τις δεσμιδωσεις απο τον Μαιο του 2014...καθε μερα και παντου...ιδιως στα χερια..στα δακτυλα..μυρμιγκιασματα εχω κι εγω σε διαφορα σημεια..πιστευω εισαι υγιεστατος και το μονο που εχεις ειναι αγχος..κανε τις εξετασεις σου και πες μας τα νεα σου..
Ευχομαι υγεια και καλο κουραγιο..ολοι τα ιδια περναμε..

----------


## Gallowdance

Σχεδόν δυο χρονιά;;; Τελικά αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά, ασχέτως τον λόγο και την χρονική στιγμή που εμφανίζονται, δεν λένε να φύγουν εύκολα τα άτιμα... Πέτρο, σε άγχωσε κάτι πριν το σύμπτωμα;

----------


## peterpapas31

> Σχεδόν δυο χρονιά;;; Τελικά αυτά τα ψυχοσωματικά, ασχέτως τον λόγο και την χρονική στιγμή που εμφανίζονται, δεν λένε να φύγουν εύκολα τα άτιμα... Πέτρο, σε άγχωσε κάτι πριν το σύμπτωμα;


Γενικα είμαι αγχώδης τυπος και analyst στο επαγγελμα (είναι στην φυση μου πιστευω να προσπαθω να βρω απαντηση σε όλα οσα με ανησυχούν). Πριν 4 μηνες χωρισα με την πρωην μου, αλλα γενικα δεν με πηρε τοσο από κατω, καθως ηταν κατι που θελαμε και οι δυο. Από τοτε εχω άλλη σχεση και η δουλεια παει καλα (χωρις να δουλευω τρελες ωρες). Μπορω να πω ότι μεχρι τα συμπτώματα ημουν happy με την ζωη μου. Όμως τωρα με δεσμιδωσεις και τσιμπηματα στο κορμι εχω χασει αυτην ανεμελεια και σκέφτομαι τα χειροτερα. Το πρωτο σύμπτωμα παντως που θυμαμαι ηταν όταν ημουν στην δουλεια σε ένα meeting, και ξαφνικα ενιωσα σαν καποιος να με τσιμπαει δυνατα στο πισω μερος του κεφαλιου. αυτό κρατησε μια εβδομαδα, πηγα στον γιατρο όταν αρχισε να νιώθω να καίγεται το κεφαλι μου (χωρις να εχω πυρετο). αυτό καπου στον Νοεμβριο που μας περασε. από τοτε σταδιακα, τσιμπηματα και μετα δεσμιδωσεις και τωρα όλα μαζι  :Frown: 

Τωρα γυρισα από το γυμναστηριο και παρατηρησα ότι τα μυρμιγκιασματα και τα τσιμπηματα ηταν πιο αυξημένα κατά την ασκηση....τι να πω. οι δεσμιδωσεις παντα εκει...

----------


## Gallowdance

Εγώ απέκτησα φοβία με τον ύπνο, ή μάλλον με την αϋπνία, χωρίς να την έχω ουσιαστικά - αν και αρκετές φορές κάνω σπαστό και κουραστικό ύπνο λόγω αυτής της ανησυχίας μου ακόμα και όταν η προηγούμενη μέρα έχει περάσει χωρίς να το σκέφτομαι ιδιαίτερα. Θέλω να πω ότι ακόμα και αν δεν αισθάνεσαι αγχωμένος δε σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι, το άγχος υποβόσκει. Εσύ μπορεί να μην το καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά αυτό υπάρχει και την κατάλληλη στιγμή σε "προειδοποιεί". Λογικά, δεν είναι τίποτα, αλλά κοίταξέ το για να σου φύγει η ιδέα και κάνε όσες εξετάσεις κρίνεις ότι είναι απαραίτητο. Αν χαλαρώσεις, θα χαλαρώσουν κι αυτά. Αν πάλι δε φύγουν εντελώς, θα ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι κάτι κακό και σταδιακά θα πάψεις να τους δίνεις σημασία.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εγώ απέκτησα φοβία με τον ύπνο, ή μάλλον με την αϋπνία, χωρίς να την έχω ουσιαστικά - αν και αρκετές φορές κάνω σπαστό και κουραστικό ύπνο λόγω αυτής της ανησυχίας μου ακόμα και όταν η προηγούμενη μέρα έχει περάσει χωρίς να το σκέφτομαι ιδιαίτερα. Θέλω να πω ότι ακόμα και αν δεν αισθάνεσαι αγχωμένος δε σημαίνει ότι δεν είσαι, το άγχος υποβόσκει. Εσύ μπορεί να μην το καταλαβαίνεις, αλλά αυτό υπάρχει και την κατάλληλη στιγμή σε "προειδοποιεί". Λογικά, δεν είναι τίποτα, αλλά κοίταξέ το για να σου φύγει η ιδέα και κάνε όσες εξετάσεις κρίνεις ότι είναι απαραίτητο. Αν χαλαρώσεις, θα χαλαρώσουν κι αυτά. Αν πάλι δε φύγουν εντελώς, θα ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι κάτι κακό και σταδιακά θα πάψεις να τους δίνεις σημασία.


Φιλε μου αν δεις συνοπτικα τι τραβαει ο καθενας μας θα φριξεις.το αγχος αρκετεςφορες δεν φενεται και λειτουργει συσορευτικα. Κανε τις προβλεπομενες εξετασεις για να σου φυγη η ιδεα.και γω ειχα μουδιασματα εκανα μαγνητικη τιποτα τα μουδιασματα εκει ομως και ξαφνικα φυγαν τωρα εχω κατι αλλο να μου προκαλει αγχος.καλημερα σε ολους και χρονια πολλα.

----------


## peterpapas31

> Φιλε μου αν δεις συνοπτικα τι τραβαει ο καθενας μας θα φριξεις.το αγχος αρκετεςφορες δεν φενεται και λειτουργει συσορευτικα. Κανε τις προβλεπομενες εξετασεις για να σου φυγη η ιδεα.και γω ειχα μουδιασματα εκανα μαγνητικη τιποτα τα μουδιασματα εκει ομως και ξαφνικα φυγαν τωρα εχω κατι αλλο να μου προκαλει αγχος.καλημερα σε ολους και χρονια πολλα.


Ελπιζω να είναι αγχος όπως λες Αχιλλεα. Τις τελευταίες 4-5 μερες που εχω γυρισει Ολλανδια νιώθω πονο στο στηθος αριστερα (σφιξιμο και βαρος). Πηγα χτες βραδυ στο νοσοκομειο στις πρωτες βοήθειες κτλπ. με εκαναν έναν ελεγχο και μου ειπαν πως δεν εχω κατι που να τους ανησυχει και μ λενε πηγαινε σπιτι και αν συνεχισει ακομα ξαναγυρνα....τι στο διαλο μου συμβαινει. πραγματικα νιώθω ότι ο οργανισμος μου δεν με παει άλλο...οι δεσμιδωσεις ακομα εκει (ποδια, πλατη, κοιλιακη χωρα). εχετε παρομοια συμπτώματα και εσεις? Εκλεισα μαγνητικη την Τριτη. Όταν μαθω αποτελέσματα θα σας πω.

Thanks for the support!

----------


## JimZe

Με τόσο αγχωτική δουλειά που κάνεις φίλε μου λογικό κάποια στιγμή το συσσωρευμένο άγχος και στρες το οποίο δε μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσει ο οργανισμός να προσπαθεί να εκτονώνεται με σωματοποίηση προκαλώντας σου διάφορα συμπτώματα με τα πιο κλασσικά βάρος στο στήθος, αιφνίδιοι πόνοι στο στήθος-πλάτη, ζαλάδα-ίλλιγος, μυρμηγκιάσματα και άλλα πολλά. Μη φοβάστε τα μυρμηγκιάσματα και τρέχετε σε νευρολόγους και κάνετε αξονικές και μαγνητικές Είναι κλασσικό σύμπτωμα, σε οποιοδήποτε βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας για το άγχος και αν ανοίξετε, το συγκαταλέγει στα τυπικά κλασσικά συμπτώματα σωματοποίησης του άγχους. Όταν φτάσει η ανησυχία και το άγχος να σωματοποιούνται σε τέτοιο βαθμό είναι απλά η ύστατη προσπάθεια του οργανισμού να μας αφυπνίσει ώστε να αλλάξουμε συμπεριφορές και καταστάσεις της ζωής μας. Θες αυτό είναι κακή διατροφή, κοινωνικές σχέσεις, σκληρά ωράρια εργασίας κλπ. 

Το πρώτο πράγμα που πρέπει να κάνει ο καθένας μας εδώ μέσα είναι να βελτιώσουμε τη διατροφή μας (όχι γλυκά, ζάχαρες, καφέδες, αλκοόλ, fast food) και να βάλουμε λίγη γυμναστική (γρήγορο περπάτημα) στη ζωή μας. Θα πάθετε κατάπληξη πως και πόσο η κακή διατροφή του σύγχρονου ανθρώπου συμβάλλει ακόμα και σε σοβαρότερες ψυχικές παθήσεις! Υπάρχουν πολλά βιβλία που τεκμηριώνουν το συγκεκριμένο. 

Και φυσικά η καλύτερη αντιμετώπιση για όσους θέλουν να αποφύγουν τα χημικά φάρμακα είναι οι τεχνικές χαλάρωσης που περιγράφονται σε ένα οποιοδήποτε βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας (3 βασικές στα link στο τέλος). Χαλαρώνουν το σώμα και το νου και το καλύτερο ελλατώνουν και διώχνουν τα σωματικά συμπτώματα! Βάλτε στη καθημερινοτήτα σας τις παρακάτω ασκήσεις και πραγματικά θα δείτε πόσο καλύτερα θα αισθάνεστε... Και μη ξεχνάτε ότι είμαστε υγιέστατοι (αυτό έλειπε με τόσες εξετάσεις) και το άγχος ακόμα και όταν δεν το αισθανόμαστε έντονα δημιουργεί διάφορα σωματικά συμπτώματα. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d5Dnqq9EFo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FjPrxlQ3vc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba3K4mNXL48

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Ο φιλος εχει απολυτο δικιο.αν δεν κοιταξεις εσυ τον εαυτο σου εγω περιμενεις να σε κοιταξω(οσο για τη μαγνητικη θα δειξη ενα αρχ......καταλαβες)σορρυ αν σε προσβαλω θα καταλαβεις το λαθο σου οταν βγεις απο αυτο το κουβαρι που επλεξες ο ιδιος.οπως και να χει αν ρωτας για μενα οτι υπαρχει σε αρρωστια που ψοφας το περασα ανα καιρους.οπως και πολλοι αλλοι μεσα εδω .κοιτα τον εαυτο σου διοτι ειμασται κακα παραδειγματα.ευχομαι τα καλητερα(οχι για τη μαγνητικη)για το γαμομοιαλο σου

----------


## Gallowdance

E ναι, αυτό που λέει ο Αχιλλέας. Δηλαδή, διαβάζω για κάτι ALS και κάτι άλλα κουλά (που γράφω και εγώ συνέχεια)...δεν υπάρχουν αυτά τα πράγματα!! Τώρα όσον αφορά τη σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας, είναι η πιο αντιμετωπίσιμη αλλά και συχνότερη αυτοάνοση πάθηση, υπάρχουν ένα κάρο αγωγές για την αποφυγή ώσεων (σταθεροποίηση των συμπτωμάτων) και άλλες τόσες για τη βελτίωση της βάδισης που πλήττεται στην πιο βαριά της μορφή. Μην ανησυχείτε, εμπιστευτείτε τους γιατρούς και αν κάποιος δε σας καλύπτει ή θέλετε μια δεύτερη γνώμη, αναζητήστε την, αλλά ως εκεί, οι εξετάσεις σας βγαίνουν καθαρές και η ζωή είναι πολύ γλυκιά για να σας απασχολούν πάντα τέτοια πράγματα!!

----------


## NikosK

peterpapas31 τι μαγνητικη σου ειπε να κανεις? Κεφαλι? Γιατι απο οτι διαβαζω σε αλλα φορουμ θελει 3 μαγνητικες, κεφαλι, αυχενα και σπονδυλικη στηλη. Εγω τωρα αρχισα να εχω και ενα σαν μουδιασμα στο μαγουλο. Παντως και εγω παιδια εχω περασει απο ολες τις αρρωστιες, καρκινους στη γλωσσα, στο φαρυγγα, στα πνευμονια, hiv και αλλες λιγοτερο σοβαρες, και η ανια με προβληματιζει.

----------


## peterpapas31

Παιδια, όπως λετε ελπιζω να είναι αγχος... τουλάχιστον αν παιζει και είναι μονο αυτό θα αλλαξω αρκετα πραγματα. ισως είναι ένα κουβαρι που εχω μπλεξει μονος μου. Απλα δεν μπορω να σκεφτω πως ενώ γυμνάζομαι, τρωω καλα και γενικα η ζωη μου είναι οκ, να σκανε τετοια συμπωματα από το πουθενα. να τωρα που γραφω νιώθω να με τσιμπαει καποιος πισω στο κεφαλι από πισω και να με πιανει φαγουρα/τσιμπηματα στον κορμο.

ΝικοςΚ, θα κανω μαγνητικη κεφαλι και αυχενα.. για σπονδυλικη δεν εχουν αναφερει κατι οι δυο νευρολογοι που εχω δει.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Παιδια, όπως λετε ελπιζω να είναι αγχος... τουλάχιστον αν παιζει και είναι μονο αυτό θα αλλαξω αρκετα πραγματα. ισως είναι ένα κουβαρι που εχω μπλεξει μονος μου. Απλα δεν μπορω να σκεφτω πως ενώ γυμνάζομαι, τρωω καλα και γενικα η ζωη μου είναι οκ, να σκανε τετοια συμπωματα από το πουθενα. να τωρα που γραφω νιώθω να με τσιμπαει καποιος πισω στο κεφαλι από πισω και να με πιανει φαγουρα/τσιμπηματα στον κορμο.
> 
> ΝικοςΚ, θα κανω μαγνητικη κεφαλι και αυχενα.. για σπονδυλικη δεν εχουν αναφερει κατι οι δυο νευρολογοι που εχω δει.


Ρε κανε μας τι χαρη .τι σπονδυλικη και κολοκυθια αντε τραβα σε κανενα ψυχιατρο και ασε τις μαλακ........συγκεντρωσου.θα καεις εντελώς. Πας και γυμναστηριο κιολας ε;και εξακολουθεις να σκεφτεσαι μαλακ.......;σοβαρεψου

----------


## sakispapa1973

Καλημερα και απο εμενα.
Ειμαι και εγω αγχωδης ανθρωπος αλλα ποτε δεν ειχα βιωσει κατι ψυχοσωματικο. 
Μεχρι πριν απο 8 μηνες που ενιωσα ενα μουδιασμα αριστερα στο προσωπο.
Δεν εδωσα αρχικα σημασια....αλλα μετα εκαν το λαθος και googlara......και ημουν καπως έτσι.....
http://www.ohgizmo.com/wp-content/up...ur-Medical.gif

Πηγα σε νευρολογο με εξετασε....μου ειπε ολα οκ. Προσπαθησε να χαλαρωσεις και ξεχνα το.
Δυστυχως ομως το σκεφτομουν συνεχως πολυ αγχος και φοβος για τα χειροτερα..
Ειχα διαβασει και τα συμπτωματα των ασθενειων οποτε μια με ενοχλουσαν τα βλεφαρα μια τα χερια.
Μετα ειχα και κατι τσιμπηματα στις πατουσες και τα χερια........Πανικος
Παρατηρουσα βεβαια οτι οταν ξεχνιομουν εντελως απο αυτα (ελαχιστες φορες) με καποια αθλητικη δραστηριοτητα....ημουν οκ.
Παλι σε νευρολογο....μου γραφει μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου για να μου φυγουν οι ιδεες.
Κανω μαγνητικη....καθαρη.
Πηγαινω και σε παθολογους κανω οτι εξεταση υπαρχει.......ολα καλα με αρκετα πεσμενη τη Β12.
Να σημειωσω οτι η διατροφη μου ηταν χαλια (με πολλα αλμυρα, αναψυκτικα, απειρους καφεδες).
Στη πορεια διαπιστωσα οτι ειχα και καποιες μικρες δεσμιδωσεις....σε ολο το σωμα (βλεφαρα, χερια, πλατη ...εντελως τυχαια) αλλα οχι πολυ συχνα και κυριως οταν ημουν καθιστος .
Αντε παλι τα ιδια.....ηλεκτρομυογράφημα .....καθαρο.
Συμπληρωμα Β12+μαγνησιο.
Εκανα και μαγνητικη αυχενα+μεσης καθαρη με πολυ μικρες κοίλες ανευ μειζονος σημασιας. 
Παρατηρω οτι μικροπραγματα πανω που παλια δε θα με ενοχλουσαν καθολου τωρα τους δινω πολυ σημασια. 
Συμπερασμα γενικευμενη αγχωδης διαταραχη που σωματοποιηθηκε με ηπια ψευδονευρολογογικα συμπτωματα.
-Ψυχοθεραπεια
-Αεροβια ασκηση....Τρεξιμο, περπατημα, ποδηλατο
-Τεχνικες αναπνοης, χαλαρωσης
-Μην googlarete συμπτωματα...
-Σωστη διατροφη

----------


## peterpapas31

Γεια σας. Τελικα η MRI βγηκε καθαρη. Καλα νεα, αλλα το θεμα ειναι δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι ειναι αγχος 100%. Τοσο πολλα ψυχοσωματικα δηλαδη; Εσεις τι κανετε;

----------


## NikosK

> Καλημερα και απο εμενα.
> Ειμαι και εγω αγχωδης ανθρωπος αλλα ποτε δεν ειχα βιωσει κατι ψυχοσωματικο. 
> Μεχρι πριν απο 8 μηνες που ενιωσα ενα μουδιασμα αριστερα στο προσωπο.


Το μουδιασμα ηταν σταθερο καθ' ολη τη διαρκεια της μερας? Η απλα το ενιωσες και εφυγε? Σε ρωταω γιατι και εγω κατι παρομοιο νοιωθω αλλα σχεδον μονιμο. Ειναι δυνατον να ειναι απο το αγχος;

----------


## JimZe

Εφόσον έχετε κάνει του κόσμου τις εξετάσεις γιατί ακόμα αναρωτιέστε; Τι πιστεύετε δηλαδή ότι έχετε μια εξωγήινη νόσο που δεν ανίχνευεται από εξετάσεις και δεν έχει μελετηθεί από τους επιστήμονες; 

Φυσικά και το άγχος μπορεί να δημιουργήσει όλα τα συμπτώματα που νιώθετε. Αν ψάχνετε πληροφορίες ακόμα και στο γοογλε, ή καλύτερα σε ένα βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας για το άγχος, και όχι για ασθένειες με βάσει τα συμπτώματα, θα το καταλαβαίνατε από τη πρώτη στιγμή. Όσο το άγχος συσσωρεύεται στο σώμα μας, τόσο περισσότερο σφίγγονται οι μύες, επηρεάζεται το νευρικό σύστημα και νιώθουμε διάφορα σωματικά συμπτώματα με τα πιο κλασσικά τους αιφνίδιους πόνους, ζαλάδα, μυρμηγκιάσματα, πονοκεφάλους, ατονία, κούραση κ.α. 

Ψάξτε λίγο στο google ή στο Youtube ή αγοράστε ένα βιβλίο για το άγχος όπου θα βρείτε πολλές παραλλαγές τεχνικών χαλάρωσης που μπορείτε να εφαρμόζετε ώστε να αποβάλλετε μέρος του άγχους που συσσωρεύεται καθημερινά στο σώμα μας, μειώνοντας έτσι τα σωματικά συμπτώματα! Είναι λογικό στην αρχή και όλοι περάσαμε από αυτό το πρώτο στάδιο του πανικού και των έντονων αρνητικών σκέψεων για την υγεία μας αλλά με τον καιρό και εφόσον είμαστε καθαροί από εξετάσεις πρέπει να βάλουμε τα πράγατα και τις σκέψεις μας σε μια σειρά ώστε να τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε. Είναι δεδομένο ότι με τον καιρό και εφαρμόζοντας απλές τεχνικές θα ηρεμήσουν τα συμπτώματα και θα μπορείτε να ελέγχετε καλύτερα τις σκέψεις σας. Εξαρτάται και από τη πολυπλοκότητα του προβλήματος στον καθένα, αν δεν μπορείς μόνος μπορείς να ζητήσεις συμβουλές και παρακολούθηση από κάποιον ψυχολόγο, θα βοηθηθείς σίγουρα.

Στη προηγούμενη σελίδα έβαλα κάποιες ασκήσεις για χαλάρωση αλλά μάλλον κανείς δεν εδνιαφέρθηκε να εξασκηθεί σε αυτές ώστε να χαλαρώνει... Τις ξαναβάζω μπας και φιλοτιμηθεί κανείς  :Smile: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2d5Dnqq9EFo
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2FjPrxlQ3vc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ba3K4mNXL48
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0j_4bwyCiTc

Και τέλος ίσως η καλύτερη τεχνική για τη καταπολέμηση των φοβιών, εμένα με έχει βοηθήσει έως και 100% θα έλεγα, απλά δοκιμάστε τη! *EFT*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZXPuLPB_FE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWu3rSEddZI

----------


## Gallowdance

> Γεια σας. Τελικα η MRI βγηκε καθαρη. Καλα νεα, αλλα το θεμα ειναι δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι ειναι αγχος 100%. Τοσο πολλα ψυχοσωματικα δηλαδη; Εσεις τι κανετε;


Χαίρομαι πολύ!! Ήταν δεδομένο ότι δε θα έχεις τίποτα, με αυτά τα συμπτώματα εκδηλώνεται το άγχος. Όλοι έχουμε τέτοια και άλλα πολλά και δεν είναι ανάγκη να αισθάνεσαι πιεσμένος ή να έχεις κατάθλιψη. Σου εύχομαι τώρα που ηρέμησες να αρχίσουν να υποχωρούν και τα συμπτώματα. Πάντως, προσωπικά, είμαι πολύ υπέρ των εξετάσεων, και εγώ το ίδιο θα αντιδρούσα επειδή είμαι πολύ φοβητσιάρα και αγχώδης με την υγεία μου, αλλά και ως άνθρωπος εν γένει. Και αν πιο πάνω ήμουν απότομη δεν είχε να κάνει με τους γιατρούς και τις εξετάσεις, είχε να κάνει (και βάζω και τον εαυτό μου μέσα) με τη δυσπιστία μας προς αυτές. Ακόμα και αν οι γιατροί κάνουν μια λάθος εκτίμηση, που είναι δύσκολο και αυτό, οι εξετάσεις τί; Ψέματα λένε και αυτές; Για αυτό, ψυχική ηρεμία πάνω απ' όλα και όλα με τον καιρό θα γιάνουν, ή τουλάχιστον αυτό ελπίζω!!  :Smile:

----------


## Irish

Συγνώμη διπλό ποστ....Παρακαλώ να διαγραφεί.

----------


## Irish

> Το μουδιασμα ηταν σταθερο καθ' ολη τη διαρκεια της μερας? Η απλα το ενιωσες και εφυγε? Σε ρωταω γιατι και εγω κατι παρομοιο νοιωθω αλλα σχεδον μονιμο. Ειναι δυνατον να ειναι απο το αγχος;


Ναι είναι δυνατόν....Και θα είναι εκεί όσο το σκέφτεσαι,όσο θα σηκώνεσαι το πρωί και το πρώτο πράγμα που θα σκέφτεσαι θα είναι αυτό.

Και δανέιζομαι λίγο γραφόμενα του sakispapa1973 βάζοντας και μια δική μου εκτίμηση ότι το 90% των ανθρώπων που νοιώθουμε έτσι έχουμε γενικευμένη αγχωδης διαταραχή που σωματοποιείται με ήπια ψευδονευρολογογικα συμπτώματα.
-Ψυχοθεραπεια
-Αεροβια ασκηση....Τρεξιμο, περπατημα, ποδηλατο
-Τεχνικες αναπνοης, χαλαρωσης
*-Μην googlarete συμπτωματα...*
-Σωστη διατροφη

----------


## peterpapas31

Γεια σας! Οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν εχουν βελτιωθεί... σημερα ειχα δυνατη στον λαιμο μπροστα ενώ συνεχιζονται στα ακρα...
Μπορει η Mri να ηταν καθαρη αλλα φοβάμαι για ALS... διαβαζα σε επισημα site με ασθενείς που πασχουν από την νοσο, πως αρκετοι από αυτους λενε ότι ειχαν τις δεσμιδωσεις στην αρχη και μερα ηρθε η ατροφια και η αδυναμια στο σωμα! όχι το αντιθετο που αρκετα sites λενε. και αυτό ερχεται από αυτους που νοσουν!

Το ξερω ότι μπορει να εχω καει λιγο...αλλα δεν την παλευω να σκέφτομαι ότι μπορει να είναι κατι σοβαρο και ότι θα μου την σκασει ετσι μια μερα, χωρις να ξερω...

Εχετε ποτε σκεφτει ότι απλα οι δεσμιδωσεις μπορει να είναι η αρχη αυτης της @!#$?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Γεια σας! Οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν εχουν βελτιωθεί... σημερα ειχα δυνατη στον λαιμο μπροστα ενώ συνεχιζονται στα ακρα...
> Μπορει η Mri να ηταν καθαρη αλλα φοβάμαι για ALS... διαβαζα σε επισημα site με ασθενείς που πασχουν από την νοσο, πως αρκετοι από αυτους λενε ότι ειχαν τις δεσμιδωσεις στην αρχη και μερα ηρθε η ατροφια και η αδυναμια στο σωμα! όχι το αντιθετο που αρκετα sites λενε. και αυτό ερχεται από αυτους που νοσουν!
> 
> Το ξερω ότι μπορει να εχω καει λιγο...αλλα δεν την παλευω να σκέφτομαι ότι μπορει να είναι κατι σοβαρο και ότι θα μου την σκασει ετσι μια μερα, χωρις να ξερω...
> 
> Εχετε ποτε σκεφτει ότι απλα οι δεσμιδωσεις μπορει να είναι η αρχη αυτης της @!#$?


Ακριβως τα ιδια με σενα εχω εδω και 8 9 μηνες πηγα σε 5 οι 6 νευρολογους. Ολα καλα .μην διαβαζεις ιντερνετ και γαμ......τη ζωη σου .στην αρχη φοβομουν για σκπ αφου βγηκε καθαρη μετα το ριξα στην αλς.απο περιση μεχρι φετοςτρεχω καλητερα.φιλε θες ψυχιατρο .

----------


## madiwasp

Κανε ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα το οποιο δειχνει αν εχεις ALS...(εννοειται οτι δεν εχεις, απλα για να ηρεμησεις εσυ..) ειναι η μονη εξεταση που δειχνει την ALS...
Εγω τον Μαϊο κλεινω 2 χρονια και εχω δεσμιδωσεις παντου και καθε μερα...λες να εχουμε ολοι αυτην την παλιαρρωστια και να ζουμε ακομη απο θαυμα??? Μη σκεφτεσαι βλακειες!!! Υγιεστατος εισαι εσυ και ολοι μας...σε παω κι ενα στοιχηματακι αν θες... :Smile:

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Κανε ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα το οποιο δειχνει αν εχεις ALS...(εννοειται οτι δεν εχεις, απλα για να ηρεμησεις εσυ..) ειναι η μονη εξεταση που δειχνει την ALS...
> Εγω τον Μαϊο κλεινω 2 χρονια και εχω δεσμιδωσεις παντου και καθε μερα...λες να εχουμε ολοι αυτην την παλιαρρωστια και να ζουμε ακομη απο θαυμα??? Μη σκεφτεσαι βλακειες!!! Υγιεστατος εισαι εσυ και ολοι μας...σε παω κι ενα στοιχηματακι αν θες...


τι είναι η ALS?

----------


## Gallowdance

> τι είναι η ALS?


Βλέπε Stephen Hawking!

----------


## peterpapas31

> Κανε ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα το οποιο δειχνει αν εχεις ALS...(εννοειται οτι δεν εχεις, απλα για να ηρεμησεις εσυ..) ειναι η μονη εξεταση που δειχνει την ALS...
> Εγω τον Μαϊο κλεινω 2 χρονια και εχω δεσμιδωσεις παντου και καθε μερα...λες να εχουμε ολοι αυτην την παλιαρρωστια και να ζουμε ακομη απο θαυμα??? Μη σκεφτεσαι βλακειες!!! Υγιεστατος εισαι εσυ και ολοι μας...σε παω κι ενα στοιχηματακι αν θες...


Οι δεσμιδωσεις σου ποσο διαρκουν συνηθως? Το πιο πολύ που εχει διαρκεσει σε ένα σημειο/ομαδα μυων? Για παράδειγμα εχω στην ωμοπλατη που δεν λεει να σταματησει από χτες το βραδυ και δεν με αφηνε να κοιμηθώ καλα. Πως την παλευετε με τον υπνο συνηθως?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Οι δεσμιδωσεις σου ποσο διαρκουν συνηθως? Το πιο πολύ που εχει διαρκεσει σε ένα σημειο/ομαδα μυων? Για παράδειγμα εχω στην ωμοπλατη που δεν λεει να σταματησει από χτες το βραδυ και δεν με αφηνε να κοιμηθώ καλα. Πως την παλευετε με τον υπνο συνηθως?


Ρε συ γιατι ταλεπορεισαι τοσο;δδν εχεις κατι.ειδες οτι το προβλημα δεν ηταν η μαγνητικη .βρηκες κατι αλλο οπως ολοι μας.ξεκολλα η ψυχιατρο.

----------


## madiwasp

4 μερες συνεχομενα στον αντιχειρα..το ρεκορ μου!!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> 4 μερες συνεχομενα στον αντιχειρα..το ρεκορ μου!!!!


Δυσκολο πολυ να με φτασεται 4 μηνες στις γαμπες.ρε μαντι μου τι σπανε στη γλωσσα .νομιζω οτι εχω δεν τις βλεπω.μηπως ειναι ιδεα μου;

----------


## madiwasp

Βασικα ναι!!! Η ιδεα σου ειναι αν δε φαινονται...ή ειναι πολυ ελαφριες και δεν ειναι ορατες..ή δεν προλαβαινεις να τις δεις οταν σου κανει..εγω τις εχω πολυ εντονα..και φαινονται οταν ειμαι μπροστα σε καθρεφτη..οσο το βαζεις με το μυαλο σου τοσο περισσοτερο θα σου κανει..σε μενα τουλαχιστον αυτο συμβαινει Αχιλλεα

----------


## Deleted-member-250416b

> Βασικα ναι!!! Η ιδεα σου ειναι αν δε φαινονται...ή ειναι πολυ ελαφριες και δεν ειναι ορατες..ή δεν προλαβαινεις να τις δεις οταν σου κανει..εγω τις εχω πολυ εντονα..και φαινονται οταν ειμαι μπροστα σε καθρεφτη..οσο το βαζεις με το μυαλο σου τοσο περισσοτερο θα σου κανει..σε μενα τουλαχιστον αυτο συμβαινει Αχιλλεα


μαμηηηηηη!!!!! που εισαι ρε παλιοκοριτσο??  :Big Grin:

----------


## madiwasp

Ρεουλα μουυυυυ!!!! Που να ειμαι?????εδω στον αγωνα!!!! Ανυπομονω να γεννησω! Δεν αντεχω αλλο!!! Εσυ τι κανεις? Σας εχασα ολους  :Frown:

----------


## Irish

> Γεια σας! Οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν εχουν βελτιωθεί... σημερα ειχα δυνατη στον λαιμο μπροστα ενώ συνεχιζονται στα ακρα...
> Μπορει η Mri να ηταν καθαρη αλλα φοβάμαι για ALS... διαβαζα σε επισημα site με ασθενείς που πασχουν από την νοσο, πως αρκετοι από αυτους λενε ότι ειχαν τις δεσμιδωσεις στην αρχη και μερα ηρθε η ατροφια και η αδυναμια στο σωμα! όχι το αντιθετο που αρκετα sites λενε. και αυτό ερχεται από αυτους που νοσουν!
> 
> Το ξερω ότι μπορει να εχω καει λιγο...αλλα δεν την παλευω να σκέφτομαι ότι μπορει να είναι κατι σοβαρο και ότι θα μου την σκασει ετσι μια μερα, χωρις να ξερω...
> 
> Εχετε ποτε σκεφτει ότι απλα οι δεσμιδωσεις μπορει να είναι η αρχη αυτης της @!#$?


To 2011 πέρασα τα ίδια σε χείριστο βαθμό....Λες μετά απο 5 χρόνια να έχω ΑLS και να είμαι ακόμα όρθιος,να δουλευω σε σκληρές δουλειές κλπ.?
Λογικά θα είχα εξαϋλωθεί ήδη.. :Smile: 

Λοιπόν ο τελευταίος νευρολόγος που είχα πάει και με τον οποίο έχουμε ακόμα πολύ καλή σχέση γιατί κουράρει και τη γιαγιά μου,μου είχε μιλήσει για το Benign fasciculation syndrome (Σύνδρομο καλοήθων δεσμιδώσεων)...Επίσης πανδημία παρομοίων διαταραχών υπάρχει και από την έλλειψη της βιταμίνης D.

Για να μην πολυλογώ υπάρχουν χίλιοι δυο λόγοι για τους οποίους αντιδρά το σώμα μας και κυρίως είναι η μη έκφραση συναισθημάτων.


υ.γ - *Σταματήστε το googlaρισμα* (ποιος μιλάει τώρα??)..!!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> To 2011 πέρασα τα ίδια σε χείριστο βαθμό....Λες μετά απο 5 χρόνια να έχω ΑLS και να είμαι ακόμα όρθιος,να δουλευω σε σκληρές δουλειές κλπ.?
> Λογικά θα είχα εξαϋλωθεί ήδη..
> 
> Λοιπόν ο τελευταίος νευρολόγος που είχα πάει και με τον οποίο έχουμε ακόμα πολύ καλή σχέση γιατί κουράρει και τη γιαγιά μου,μου είχε μιλήσει για το Benign fasciculation syndrome (Σύνδρομο καλοήθων δεσμιδώσεων)...Επίσης πανδημία παρομοίων διαταραχών υπάρχει και από την έλλειψη της βιταμίνης D.
> 
> Για να μην πολυλογώ υπάρχουν χίλιοι δυο λόγοι για τους οποίους αντιδρά το σώμα μας και κυρίως είναι η μη έκφραση συναισθημάτων.
> 
> 
> υ.γ - *Σταματήστε το googlaρισμα* (ποιος μιλάει τώρα??)..!!!!


Πες τακαι ξαναπεστα.το ιδιο επαθα και γω .στην πολη που ζω πηγα σε ολους τους νευρολογους και σε κανα δυο σε αλλες πολης.σε αριθμο 6 αν ειναι δυνατον μυογραφηματα σε 4 οι οποιοι με κοροιδευαν(με την καλη εννοια)διοτι βλεπαν που ειχα γινει σα σκατο ορθιο.βλεπουν οτιδεν ειναι καλα και παλι γκουγκλαρουν.ειμαστε ανωμαλλοι.αν γκουγκλαρεις τωρα (εχω βηχα)πας σιγουρα για πνευμονια.το πα και θα το ξαναπω στο φιλο ειδες οτι η μρι ειναι οκ τι μαλακ......για als και κολοκυθια.πανε σε ψυχιατρο.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Πες τακαι ξαναπεστα.το ιδιο επαθα και γω .στην πολη που ζω πηγα σε ολους τους νευρολογους και σε κανα δυο σε αλλες πολης.σε αριθμο 6 αν ειναι δυνατον μυογραφηματα σε 4 οι οποιοι με κοροιδευαν(με την καλη εννοια)διοτι βλεπαν που ειχα γινει σα σκατο ορθιο.βλεπουν οτιδεν ειναι καλα και παλι γκουγκλαρουν.ειμαστε ανωμαλλοι.αν γκουγκλαρεις τωρα (εχω βηχα)πας σιγουρα για πνευμονια.το πα και θα το ξαναπω στο φιλο ειδες οτι η μρι ειναι οκ τι μαλακ......για als και κολοκυθια.πανε σε ψυχιατρο.


Καλησπερα μαντι αυτο το πραγμα στη γλωσσα το χες συνεχεια .γιατι εμενα μες τη μερα το κανει αρκετες φορες.και με χει θορυβιση.

----------


## Cyn8ia

> Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου...τελικά πήγα σε νευρολόγο την Τετάρτη. Με ρώτησε για όλα αυτά που νιώθω και με εξέτασε. Μου είπε ότι μεμονωμένα οι σπασμοί των μυών δεν είναι κάτι και ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι ψυχολογικό. Μου είπε να παίρνω μαγνήσιο, 2 αμπούλεσ κάθε βράδυ. Μου είπε επίσης ότι αν δεν νιώθω καλά και δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου να πάω μια μέρα να μου γράψει ένα ηλεκτρομυογράφημα να κάνω. Αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν χρείαζεται και ότι δεν έχω τίποτα. Φυσικά δεν έχουν σταματήσει οι σπασμοί τους νιώθω συνέχεια. Και εχθές το βράδυ πάλι με το που ξάπλωσα στο κρεβάτι να κοιμηθώ, άρχισε αυτή η δόνηση στο κεφάλι κάτι σαν να με πιέζει μέσα στα αυτιά και πεταγόντουσαν ταυτόχρονα συνέχεια οι μύες μου, δεν μπορούσα να πάρω ανάσα και τελικά σηκωνόμουν με ταχυκαρδία και δυσφορία...Τι είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά? δεν μπορώ άλλο....και τώρα που ξύπνησα τα μαύρα μου τα χάλια έχω..αδυναμία και αίσθηση ότι θα λιποθυμήσω και φόβο.


Λοιπόν, επειδή απο ότι φαίνεται έχουμε κάτι παρόμοιο, θα απαντήσω και στους δύο:
Α) ο Ευθειασμός στον αυχένα δεν είναι τόσο απλό θέμα οςο το παρουσιάζουν και ναι, που που βγάζει αυτά τα συμπτώματα της αίσθησης κουνήματος στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού , και λοιπές ζαλάδες ( πολύ καλός φυσικοθεραπευτής χρειάζεται, αλλά να πάτε οταν τα συμπτώματα είναι σε ύφεση και να έχετε λίγη υπομονή... Στην αρχή μπορεί και να χειροτερέψουν τα πράγματα...)
Β) Για οτιδήποτε ξεκινά απο περιοχή κεφαλιού αυχένα, να προσπαθήσετε να κάνετε (να σας γράψουν) οπωσδήποτε μαγνητικές τομογραφίες: μια εγκεφάλου και μια αυχενικης μοίρας.
Γ) Να πάτε και σε έναν καλό οφθαλμίατρο να δείτε τα μάτια σας ( και την πίεση μέσα στα μάτια σας)
Δ) Να πάτε οπωσδήποτε σε έναν πολύ καλό ΩΡΛ και να περιγράψετε τα συμπτώματά σας, μπορεί να εχει να κάνει με κάποια γονιδιακά σύνδρομα που αυξάνουν την πίεση σε ορισμένα σημεία μέσα στον εγκέφαλο. ( σε αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχουν φάρμακα που βοηθούν, ενδεχομένως, σε συνδυασμό με προσεγμένη διατροφή και λίγη άσκηση και ίσως ομοιοπαθητικά βοηθήματα.)
Ε) να πάτε και σε έναν πολύ καλό νευρολόγο για συνεκτίμηση όλων των παραπάνω και με τις εξετάσεις σας (μαγνητικές)
Στ) να κάνετε έναν σωστό καρδιολογικό (καλός καρδιολογος) και αιματολογικό έλεγχο (καλός παθολόγος είναι απαραίτητος επίσης, ο οποίος καλό είναι να συνεκτιμήσει όλα τα αποτελέσματα και διαγνώσεις των υπολοίπων γιατρών)
Ζ) καλός ύπνος είναι απαραίτητος και κάπως πρέπει να εξασφαλιστεί. Καθώς και ξεκούραση και ηρεμες, απλές, ασκήσεις σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα (ο,τι και να γίνεται γύρω σας ή μέσα σας, πείτε στον εαυτό σας, τώρα κοιμόμαστε και ας πεθάνουμε και στον ύπνο μας , το ωρα είναι μια πολύ καλή στιγμή ακόμη και για να πεθάνουμε, έτσι κι αλλιώς κανείς δεν φεύγει "ζωντανός" απο αυτόν τον πλανήτη , όυτε είμασταν "ζωντανοί" πριν έρθουμε εδώ,... , και άλλωστε δείτε και γύρω τριγύρω πόσοι πεθαίνουν καθημερινά, με τραγικούς τρόπους, ειδικώς οι πρόσφυγες και τα παιδιά τους... Αλλά και πόςα ζωντανά στον πλανήτη μας πεθαίνουν και ταλαιπωρούνται για να γίνουν ...τροφή δική μας...Τί παραπάνω αξίζουμε εμείς δηλαδή, ως άνθρωποι, για να συνεχίζουμε να υπάρχουμε; ...)
Η) καλή διατροφή. Και ίσως να χρειαστεί να κόψετε εντελώς τα εξής : τυριά ( ίσως εκτός απο λίγο κασέρι ), ψωμιά και αρτοσκευάσματα απο σιτάρι ( καλαμποκίσιο ψωμί είναι προτιμότερο) , σοκολάτα, κακάο, καφέ, τσάι, τουρσιά, ελιές, όλα τα τυποποιημένα φαγητά και τα κινεζικα και τα αναψυκτικά, μείωση έως εξάλειψη ζαχαρης, προτίμηση στο λεμόνι (άφθονο) και στο λευκό ( μόνον ) ξίδι ή στο μηλοξυδο, όχι καπνιστά τρόφιμα, όχι αλλαντικά και μπέικον, όχι λουκάνικα, όχι συκωτακια, ίσως και όχι γιαούρτια, όχι αλκοόλ και ειδικώς κόκκινο κρασί( λίγο λευκό ίσως, που και που) , όχι μπυρα και γενικά προϊόντα ζύμωσης, όχι τσιγάρο, / Ναι σε κάποια συμπληρώματα διατροφής όπως βιταμίνη d3 (μέτρια καθημερινή δόση), βιταμίνες συμπλέγματος b και βιταμίνη c. Για τους μυϊκούς σπασμούς αλλά και για το άγχος γενικότερα, ναι το Μαγνήσιο βοηθά αρκετά.
Θ)Να προσπαθήσετε να ρυθμίσετε το έντερο, να μην έχετε δυσκοιλιότητα και να μην σηκώνετε βάρη, να μην βρίσκεστε σε περιβάλλον με έντονους ήχους και έντονες οσμές
Η) να κοιτάξετε όλες τις ορμόνες σας και τον θυρεοειδή σας σε ειδικούς ( και ένας ενδοκρινολόγος χρειάζεται)
Θ) μετά από όλα τα παραπάνω, μιλήστε και με ένα ψυχολόγο / αν χρειαστεί, και τίποτα απο τα παραπάνω δεν λειτουργεί, ξεκινήστε μια ήπια αγχολυτική και αντικαταθλιπτική (ίσως, στην συνέχεια) αγωγή. / προσωπικώς, μέχρι στιγμής το άγχος μου το ελέγχω με ομοιοπαθητική θεραπεία αλλά δεν αποκλείω τίποτα. ( καλός ομοιοπαθητικός επίσης χρειάζεται...)

Αυτά, ... Και καλό κουράγιο σε όλους μας...  :Smile: 

Και στην τελική αν ζοριστείτε πολύ, αφήστε τον εαυτό σας να λιποθυμήσει, ίσως και αυτό ακόμη να είναι απελευθερωτικό...

Το βασικό ερώτημα είναι : πώς τα κάνουμε όλα αυτά και ταυτοχρόνως να εργαζόμαστε, λειτουργούμε κλπ... Ναι, αυτό είναι όντως κόλπο δύσκολο που κάνουν στας Ινδίας ... Κι εγώ παλεύω να βρω ισορροπίες και να διατηρώ και μια καθημερινότητα... Είναι δύσκολο. Από την άλλη, αν ..ψοφήσουμε απότομα, τί νομίζετε ότι θα γίνει; Η "ζωή" θα συνεχίσει και χωρίς εμάς και χωρίς κανέναν μας, έτσι δεν είναι; ...

----------


## Cyn8ia

> Σ' ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου...τελικά πήγα σε νευρολόγο την Τετάρτη. Με ρώτησε για όλα αυτά που νιώθω και με εξέτασε. Μου είπε ότι μεμονωμένα οι σπασμοί των μυών δεν είναι κάτι και ότι κατά πάσα πιθανότητα είναι ψυχολογικό. Μου είπε να παίρνω μαγνήσιο, 2 αμπούλεσ κάθε βράδυ. Μου είπε επίσης ότι αν δεν νιώθω καλά και δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου να πάω μια μέρα να μου γράψει ένα ηλεκτρομυογράφημα να κάνω. Αλλά μου είπε ότι δεν χρείαζεται και ότι δεν έχω τίποτα. Φυσικά δεν έχουν σταματήσει οι σπασμοί τους νιώθω συνέχεια. Και εχθές το βράδυ πάλι με το που ξάπλωσα στο κρεβάτι να κοιμηθώ, άρχισε αυτή η δόνηση στο κεφάλι κάτι σαν να με πιέζει μέσα στα αυτιά και πεταγόντουσαν ταυτόχρονα συνέχεια οι μύες μου, δεν μπορούσα να πάρω ανάσα και τελικά σηκωνόμουν με ταχυκαρδία και δυσφορία...Τι είναι αυτό ρε παιδιά? δεν μπορώ άλλο....και τώρα που ξύπνησα τα μαύρα μου τα χάλια έχω..αδυναμία και αίσθηση ότι θα λιποθυμήσω και φόβο.


Λοιπόν, επειδή απο ότι φαίνεται έχουμε κάτι παρόμοιο, θα απαντήσω και στους δύο:
Α) ο Ευθειασμός στον αυχένα δεν είναι τόσο απλό θέμα οςο το παρουσιάζουν και ναι, που που βγάζει αυτά τα συμπτώματα της αίσθησης κουνήματος στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού , και λοιπές ζαλάδες ( πολύ καλός φυσικοθεραπευτής χρειάζεται, αλλά να πάτε οταν τα συμπτώματα είναι σε ύφεση και να έχετε λίγη υπομονή... Στην αρχή μπορεί και να χειροτερέψουν τα πράγματα...)
Β) Για οτιδήποτε ξεκινά απο περιοχή κεφαλιού αυχένα, να προσπαθήσετε να κάνετε (να σας γράψουν) οπωσδήποτε μαγνητικές τομογραφίες: μια εγκεφάλου και μια αυχενικης μοίρας.
Γ) Να πάτε και σε έναν καλό οφθαλμίατρο να δείτε τα μάτια σας ( και την πίεση μέσα στα μάτια σας)
Δ) Να πάτε οπωσδήποτε σε έναν πολύ καλό ΩΡΛ και να περιγράψετε τα συμπτώματά σας, μπορεί να εχει να κάνει με κάποια γονιδιακά σύνδρομα που αυξάνουν την πίεση σε ορισμένα σημεία μέσα στον εγκέφαλο. ( σε αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχουν φάρμακα που βοηθούν, ενδεχομένως, σε συνδυασμό με προσεγμένη διατροφή και λίγη άσκηση και ίσως ομοιοπαθητικά βοηθήματα.)
Ε) να πάτε και σε έναν πολύ καλό νευρολόγο για συνεκτίμηση όλων των παραπάνω και με τις εξετάσεις σας (μαγνητικές)
Στ) να κάνετε έναν σωστό καρδιολογικό (καλός καρδιολογος) και αιματολογικό έλεγχο (καλός παθολόγος είναι απαραίτητος επίσης, ο οποίος καλό είναι να συνεκτιμήσει όλα τα αποτελέσματα και διαγνώσεις των υπολοίπων γιατρών)
Ζ) καλός ύπνος είναι απαραίτητος και κάπως πρέπει να εξασφαλιστεί. Καθώς και ξεκούραση και ηρεμες, απλές, ασκήσεις σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα (ο,τι και να γίνεται γύρω σας ή μέσα σας, πείτε στον εαυτό σας, τώρα κοιμόμαστε και ας πεθάνουμε και στον ύπνο μας , το ωρα είναι μια πολύ καλή στιγμή ακόμη και για να πεθάνουμε, έτσι κι αλλιώς κανείς δεν φεύγει "ζωντανός" απο αυτόν τον πλανήτη , όυτε είμασταν "ζωντανοί" πριν έρθουμε εδώ,... , και άλλωστε δείτε και γύρω τριγύρω πόσοι πεθαίνουν καθημερινά, με τραγικούς τρόπους, ειδικώς οι πρόσφυγες και τα παιδιά τους... Αλλά και πόςα ζωντανά στον πλανήτη μας πεθαίνουν και ταλαιπωρούνται για να γίνουν ...τροφή δική μας...Τί παραπάνω αξίζουμε εμείς δηλαδή, ως άνθρωποι, για να συνεχίζουμε να υπάρχουμε; ...)
Η) καλή διατροφή. Και ίσως να χρειαστεί να κόψετε εντελώς τα εξής : τυριά ( ίσως εκτός απο λίγο κασέρι ), ψωμιά και αρτοσκευάσματα απο σιτάρι ( καλαμποκίσιο ψωμί είναι προτιμότερο) , σοκολάτα, κακάο, καφέ, τσάι, τουρσιά, ελιές, όλα τα τυποποιημένα φαγητά και τα κινεζικα και τα αναψυκτικά, μείωση έως εξάλειψη ζαχαρης, προτίμηση στο λεμόνι (άφθονο) και στο λευκό ( μόνον ) ξίδι ή στο μηλοξυδο, όχι καπνιστά τρόφιμα, όχι αλλαντικά και μπέικον, όχι λουκάνικα, όχι συκωτακια, ίσως και όχι γιαούρτια, όχι αλκοόλ και ειδικώς κόκκινο κρασί( λίγο λευκό ίσως, που και που) , όχι μπυρα και γενικά προϊόντα ζύμωσης, όχι τσιγάρο, / Ναι σε κάποια συμπληρώματα διατροφής όπως βιταμίνη d3 (μέτρια καθημερινή δόση), βιταμίνες συμπλέγματος b και βιταμίνη c. Για τους μυϊκούς σπασμούς αλλά και για το άγχος γενικότερα, ναι το Μαγνήσιο βοηθά αρκετά.
Θ)Να προσπαθήσετε να ρυθμίσετε το έντερο, να μην έχετε δυσκοιλιότητα και να μην σηκώνετε βάρη, να μην βρίσκεστε σε περιβάλλον με έντονους ήχους και έντονες οσμές
Η) να κοιτάξετε όλες τις ορμόνες σας και τον θυρεοειδή σας σε ειδικούς ( και ένας ενδοκρινολόγος χρειάζεται)
Θ) μετά από όλα τα παραπάνω, μιλήστε και με ένα ψυχολόγο / αν χρειαστεί, και τίποτα απο τα παραπάνω δεν λειτουργεί, ξεκινήστε μια ήπια αγχολυτική και αντικαταθλιπτική (ίσως, στην συνέχεια) αγωγή. / προσωπικώς, μέχρι στιγμής το άγχος μου το ελέγχω με ομοιοπαθητική θεραπεία αλλά δεν αποκλείω τίποτα. ( καλός ομοιοπαθητικός επίσης χρειάζεται...)

Αυτά, ... Και καλό κουράγιο σε όλους μας...  :Smile: 

Και στην τελική αν ζοριστείτε πολύ, αφήστε τον εαυτό σας να λιποθυμήσει, ίσως και αυτό ακόμη να είναι απελευθερωτικό...

Το βασικό ερώτημα είναι : πώς τα κάνουμε όλα αυτά και ταυτοχρόνως να εργαζόμαστε, λειτουργούμε κλπ... Ναι, αυτό είναι όντως κόλπο δύσκολο που κάνουν στας Ινδίας ... Κι εγώ παλεύω να βρω ισορροπίες και να διατηρώ και μια καθημερινότητα... Είναι δύσκολο. Από την άλλη, αν ..ψοφήσουμε απότομα, τί νομίζετε ότι θα γίνει; Η "ζωή" θα συνεχίσει και χωρίς εμάς και χωρίς κανέναν μας, έτσι δεν είναι; ...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Λοιπόν, επειδή απο ότι φαίνεται έχουμε κάτι παρόμοιο, θα απαντήσω και στους δύο:
> Α) ο Ευθειασμός στον αυχένα δεν είναι τόσο απλό θέμα οςο το παρουσιάζουν και ναι, που που βγάζει αυτά τα συμπτώματα της αίσθησης κουνήματος στο πίσω μέρος του κεφαλιού , και λοιπές ζαλάδες ( πολύ καλός φυσικοθεραπευτής χρειάζεται, αλλά να πάτε οταν τα συμπτώματα είναι σε ύφεση και να έχετε λίγη υπομονή... Στην αρχή μπορεί και να χειροτερέψουν τα πράγματα...)
> Β) Για οτιδήποτε ξεκινά απο περιοχή κεφαλιού αυχένα, να προσπαθήσετε να κάνετε (να σας γράψουν) οπωσδήποτε μαγνητικές τομογραφίες: μια εγκεφάλου και μια αυχενικης μοίρας.
> Γ) Να πάτε και σε έναν καλό οφθαλμίατρο να δείτε τα μάτια σας ( και την πίεση μέσα στα μάτια σας)
> Δ) Να πάτε οπωσδήποτε σε έναν πολύ καλό ΩΡΛ και να περιγράψετε τα συμπτώματά σας, μπορεί να εχει να κάνει με κάποια γονιδιακά σύνδρομα που αυξάνουν την πίεση σε ορισμένα σημεία μέσα στον εγκέφαλο. ( σε αυτή την περίπτωση υπάρχουν φάρμακα που βοηθούν, ενδεχομένως, σε συνδυασμό με προσεγμένη διατροφή και λίγη άσκηση και ίσως ομοιοπαθητικά βοηθήματα.)
> Ε) να πάτε και σε έναν πολύ καλό νευρολόγο για συνεκτίμηση όλων των παραπάνω και με τις εξετάσεις σας (μαγνητικές)
> Στ) να κάνετε έναν σωστό καρδιολογικό (καλός καρδιολογος) και αιματολογικό έλεγχο (καλός παθολόγος είναι απαραίτητος επίσης, ο οποίος καλό είναι να συνεκτιμήσει όλα τα αποτελέσματα και διαγνώσεις των υπολοίπων γιατρών)
> Ζ) καλός ύπνος είναι απαραίτητος και κάπως πρέπει να εξασφαλιστεί. Καθώς και ξεκούραση και ηρεμες, απλές, ασκήσεις σε τακτά χρονικά διαστήματα (ο,τι και να γίνεται γύρω σας ή μέσα σας, πείτε στον εαυτό σας, τώρα κοιμόμαστε και ας πεθάνουμε και στον ύπνο μας , το ωρα είναι μια πολύ καλή στιγμή ακόμη και για να πεθάνουμε, έτσι κι αλλιώς κανείς δεν φεύγει "ζωντανός" απο αυτόν τον πλανήτη , όυτε είμασταν "ζωντανοί" πριν έρθουμε εδώ,... , και άλλωστε δείτε και γύρω τριγύρω πόσοι πεθαίνουν καθημερινά, με τραγικούς τρόπους, ειδικώς οι πρόσφυγες και τα παιδιά τους... Αλλά και πόςα ζωντανά στον πλανήτη μας πεθαίνουν και ταλαιπωρούνται για να γίνουν ...τροφή δική μας...Τί παραπάνω αξίζουμε εμείς δηλαδή, ως άνθρωποι, για να συνεχίζουμε να υπάρχουμε; ...)
> Η) καλή διατροφή. Και ίσως να χρειαστεί να κόψετε εντελώς τα εξής : τυριά ( ίσως εκτός απο λίγο κασέρι ), ψωμιά και αρτοσκευάσματα απο σιτάρι ( καλαμποκίσιο ψωμί είναι προτιμότερο) , σοκολάτα, κακάο, καφέ, τσάι, τουρσιά, ελιές, όλα τα τυποποιημένα φαγητά και τα κινεζικα και τα αναψυκτικά, μείωση έως εξάλειψη ζαχαρης, προτίμηση στο λεμόνι (άφθονο) και στο λευκό ( μόνον ) ξίδι ή στο μηλοξυδο, όχι καπνιστά τρόφιμα, όχι αλλαντικά και μπέικον, όχι λουκάνικα, όχι συκωτακια, ίσως και όχι γιαούρτια, όχι αλκοόλ και ειδικώς κόκκινο κρασί( λίγο λευκό ίσως, που και που) , όχι μπυρα και γενικά προϊόντα ζύμωσης, όχι τσιγάρο, / Ναι σε κάποια συμπληρώματα διατροφής όπως βιταμίνη d3 (μέτρια καθημερινή δόση), βιταμίνες συμπλέγματος b και βιταμίνη c. Για τους μυϊκούς σπασμούς αλλά και για το άγχος γενικότερα, ναι το Μαγνήσιο βοηθά αρκετά.
> ...


Μαντι τι γινεται πως παει ;

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Μαντι θα θελα να σε ρωτησβω για τις δεσμιδωσεις στη γλωσσα.με εχουνθορυβιση παρα πολυ.εσυ τις ειχες μες την ημερα αρκετες φορες;εμενα το κανει αρκετες φορες μες τη μερα και μου τι δινει;τιναι τουτο ρεγαμωτο

----------


## madiwasp

Καλησπερα Αχιλλεα...ναι..τις εχω πολλες φορες μες στη μερα..σε διαφορα σημεια της γλωσσας..και καθε μερα..και σημερα το πρωι τις ειχα απο την αριστερη μερια..μη σε αγχωνουν καθολου..καλα δε συζητω για τα δακτυλα των χεριων..εκει να δεις δεσμιδωσεις..να φαν και οι κοτες...εμενα αλλα με προβληματιζουν τωρα. Εχω κατι ζαλαδες..και σαν ασταθεια ωρες ωρες..λες και εχω κοπανησει κανενα ποτο..και κλασσικα το μουδιασμα πισω αριστερα στην πλατη και στην κοιλια αριστερα και πανω..σαν μυρμηγκιασματα που ερχονται και φευγουν συνεχεια μεσα στη μερα...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλησπερα Αχιλλεα...ναι..τις εχω πολλες φορες μες στη μερα..σε διαφορα σημεια της γλωσσας..και καθε μερα..και σημερα το πρωι τις ειχα απο την αριστερη μερια..μη σε αγχωνουν καθολου..καλα δε συζητω για τα δακτυλα των χεριων..εκει να δεις δεσμιδωσεις..να φαν και οι κοτες...εμενα αλλα με προβληματιζουν τωρα. Εχω κατι ζαλαδες..και σαν ασταθεια ωρες ωρες..λες και εχω κοπανησει κανενα ποτο..και κλασσικα το μουδιασμα πισω αριστερα στην πλατη και στην κοιλια αριστερα και πανω..σαν μυρμηγκιασματα που ερχονται και φευγουν συνεχεια μεσα στη μερα...


Καλημερα συγνωμη που αργησα να απαντησω .με πετουσε εξω η σελιδα.οι ζαλαδες στο πε και ο γιατρος ειναι απο την εγκυμοσυνη και η ασταθεια φυσικο επακολουθο.στο ξαναγραψα τα μουδιασματαειναι απο το βαρος που κουβαλας συν το αγχος .ειχαι και η γυναικα μου μην ξεχνας οτι κουβαλας βαροςπανω σου.τωρα εγω εκανα πισωγυρισμα αυτα στη γλωσσα τα χω συναιχεια δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να ξαναπαω στο γιατρο.διαβασα και κατι μαλακιες στο ιντερνετ και παθα πανικο.μαλλον τα χες διαβασει και συ.απο τα πρωτα συμπτωματα περασαν 9 μηνες ρε γαμωτο και να παλι εδω.

----------


## Cyn8ia

> Μαντι τι γινεται πως παει ;


? φανταζομαι κατα λαθος παραθεσες το δικο μου μηνυμα 
και βλεπω μιλατε στη συνεχεια, οποτε οκ

----------


## madiwasp

Εννοειται τα διαβασα κι εγω!! Μη μασας!! Οι δεσμιδωσεις της als στη γλωσσα ειναι οταν ολοκληρη η γλωσσα κουνιεται μεσα εξω και νιωθεις να πνιγεσαι!!! Μου το ειχε πει ο νευρολογος που ηταν εξειδικευμενος στην als!!! Δε νομιζω να εχεις τετοιο πραγμα εσυ!!!! Ουτε κι εγω!!! Ηρεμησε, δεν ειναι τιποτα..θα τις εχεις συνεχεια οπως κι εγω..θα τις συνηθισεις..ειναι οπως και στα αλλα σημεια που εχουμε δεσμιδωσεις!!! Τιποτα περισσοτερο, τιποτα λιγοτερο!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Εννοειται τα διαβασα κι εγω!! Μη μασας!! Οι δεσμιδωσεις της als στη γλωσσα ειναι οταν ολοκληρη η γλωσσα κουνιεται μεσα εξω και νιωθεις να πνιγεσαι!!! Μου το ειχε πει ο νευρολογος που ηταν εξειδικευμενος στην als!!! Δε νομιζω να εχεις τετοιο πραγμα εσυ!!!! Ουτε κι εγω!!! Ηρεμησε, δεν ειναι τιποτα..θα τις εχεις συνεχεια οπως κι εγω..θα τις συνηθισεις..ειναι οπως και στα αλλα σημεια που εχουμε δεσμιδωσεις!!! Τιποτα περισσοτερο, τιποτα λιγοτερο!!!


Δεν ξερω ρε μαντι εμενα ειναι μονο στο μπροστινο μερος εδω και καμποσες μερες με εχει αγχωσει φοβερα .τι να πω .πηγα στο γιατρο πριν και μου πεοτι δεν ειναι τιποτα δεν ξερω.του πα για ηλεκτρομυογραφημα και μου παι πως δεν χρειαζεται τινα πιστεψω;εσυ πως εισαι;στη γλωσσα τις ειχες για καιρο;

----------


## madiwasp

Τις εχω απο προπερσυ τον Ιουνιο!!! Και πιστεψε με δεν επαθα τιποτα!!!! Οπως δε θα παθεις κι εσυ!!!! Να μην αγχωνεσαι καθολου!!!

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Τις εχω απο προπερσυ τον Ιουνιο!!! Και πιστεψε με δεν επαθα τιποτα!!!! Οπως δε θα παθεις κι εσυ!!!! Να μην αγχωνεσαι καθολου!!!


Και δεν σε επηρεάζει καθόλου στην εγκυμοσύνη?

----------


## madiwasp

Οχι..ουτε επωδυνες ειναι αυτες οι δεσμιδωσεις ουτε με ενοχλουν καπου

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Οχι..ουτε επωδυνες ειναι αυτες οι δεσμιδωσεις ουτε με ενοχλουν καπου


Καλησπερα.μαντυ πως εισαι;εμενα στη γλωσσα συνεχιζουν δεν ξερω τη να κανω.τις παρατηρω οταν σφυγγω εντονα τη γλωσσα και μετα τη χαλαρωνω .μονο μπροστα ομως ολη μερα αυτο κανω παλι τα ιδια ρε γαμωτο.εσυ τις εβλεπες;ευχαριστω.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Αγαπητη δεν μιλαμε συνεχεια απλα εχουμε....η ειχαμε τις ιδιες φοβιες ολοι το ιδιο ειμασται εδω

----------


## madiwasp

Και εμενα τοτε μου κανει περισσοτερες δεσμιδωσεις..ναι τις βλεπω αν τις προλαβω..και αν εκεινη τη στιγμη που τις εχω, ακουμπησω τη γλωσσα μου με το χερι παλι τις νιωθω με την αφη..
Δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα!!! Θυμασαι οτι εγραφα γι αυτες τις δεσμιδωσεις στη γλωσσα πολυ πριν τις αποκτησεις και καναμε χαβαλε???? Ε αυτο ειναι!! Εμπιστεψου με!!! Και ο γιατρος το ιδιο σου ειπε!!! Ασε που αν δεν υπαρχει μυικη ατροφια στη γλωσσα οσο δυνατες και συχνες και να ειναι οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Και εμενα τοτε μου κανει περισσοτερες δεσμιδωσεις..ναι τις βλεπω αν τις προλαβω..και αν εκεινη τη στιγμη που τις εχω, ακουμπησω τη γλωσσα μου με το χερι παλι τις νιωθω με την αφη..
> Δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα!!! Θυμασαι οτι εγραφα γι αυτες τις δεσμιδωσεις στη γλωσσα πολυ πριν τις αποκτησεις και καναμε χαβαλε???? Ε αυτο ειναι!! Εμπιστεψου με!!! Και ο γιατρος το ιδιο σου ειπε!!! Ασε που αν δεν υπαρχει μυικη ατροφια στη γλωσσα οσο δυνατες και συχνες και να ειναι οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα!!!


Μακαρι ναναι ετσι.εσυ πως πας με την εγκυμοσυνη;θυμασαι αυτο που σου πα το παιδι ειναι το παν.ρωτησα τη γυναικα μου αν θυμαται για ζαλαδες και γελουσε γιατι ειχε και μετα τη γεννα.

----------


## peterpapas31

> Μακαρι ναναι ετσι.εσυ πως πας με την εγκυμοσυνη;θυμασαι αυτο που σου πα το παιδι ειναι το παν.ρωτησα τη γυναικα μου αν θυμαται για ζαλαδες και γελουσε γιατι ειχε και μετα τη γεννα.


Καλησπέρα σε ολους. Ειχα ραντεβού με τον νευρολογο μου τις προαλλες, καθως οι δεσμιδωσεις και τα τσιμπηματα δεν λενε να σταματησουν. Εχω κανει πολλες εξετασεις και όλα είναι οκ μεχρι στιγμης.

Ο γιατρος μου ειπε πως είναι σιγορος πως δεν εχω καποια ζημια στο νευρα, εγκεφαλο κλτπ. Μου ειπε πως εχω μια functional ζημια. Σκεφτείτε τον υπολογιστη μας. Το hardware μου λεει είναι οκ αλλα το software σου εχει ζημια μου λεει. Αυτό λεγεται στην νευρολογικη επιστημη,, functional neurological disorder.

Γενικα μου προτεινε να κανω ψυχοθεραπεια στοχευμενη στη αντιμετωπιση του πονου και των συμπτωμάτων. Πιστευω ότι οι πιο πολλοι από εδώ μεσα από αυτό πασχουμε. Μου εδωσε μερικα websites για αυτοβοηθεια. Διαβαστε τα. Ελπιζω να βοηθησουν. Ολοι μαζι στον αγωνα.

http://fndhope.org/

http://www.neurosymptoms.org/

----------


## Gallowdance

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα sites, Πέτρο! Ευχαριστούμε! Εύχομαι καλή δύναμη!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Και εμενα τοτε μου κανει περισσοτερες δεσμιδωσεις..ναι τις βλεπω αν τις προλαβω..και αν εκεινη τη στιγμη που τις εχω, ακουμπησω τη γλωσσα μου με το χερι παλι τις νιωθω με την αφη..
> Δεν εχεις να φοβασαι τιποτα!!! Θυμασαι οτι εγραφα γι αυτες τις δεσμιδωσεις στη γλωσσα πολυ πριν τις αποκτησεις και καναμε χαβαλε???? Ε αυτο ειναι!! Εμπιστεψου με!!! Και ο γιατρος το ιδιο σου ειπε!!! Ασε που αν δεν υπαρχει μυικη ατροφια στη γλωσσα οσο δυνατες και συχνες και να ειναι οι δεσμιδωσεις δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα!!!


Μαντυ δεν ξερω τι σκατα να κανω ρεγαμωτο.με εχουν αγχωσει αρκετα.κοιτιεμαι ολη μερα στον καθρεφτη(εφτασε να πονα η γλωσσα μου πραγματικα)το θεμα ειναι οτι αν δεν την σφηξω δεν εχω.τι γινεται ρε πουσ......αυτο το ιντερνετ μεξεσκησε.μαλλον οι βλακειες που διαβαζω.τι σου χε πει ο γιατρος σου (εμενα να μην ξανακανω τιποτα)και φυσικα γελουσε.

----------


## madiwasp

Ο γιατρος μου, μου ειχε πει οτι αυτες οι δεσμιδωσεις στη γλωσσα ειναι οπως και οι δεσμιδωσεις που εχουμε στους υπολοιπους μυς και ειναι φυσιολογικοτατες..δεν σχετιζονται με als..εσυ αν δεις ποσες μου κανει στη γλωσσα και στα δακτυλα θα φρικαρεις!!! Ηρεμησε και σταματα το ιντερνετ!!! Μας εχει τρελανει το google, αλλα τα θελει ο απαυτος μας που συνεχιζουμε να ψαχνουμε!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ο γιατρος μου, μου ειχε πει οτι αυτες οι δεσμιδωσεις στη γλωσσα ειναι οπως και οι δεσμιδωσεις που εχουμε στους υπολοιπους μυς και ειναι φυσιολογικοτατες..δεν σχετιζονται με als..εσυ αν δεις ποσες μου κανει στη γλωσσα και στα δακτυλα θα φρικαρεις!!! Ηρεμησε και σταματα το ιντερνετ!!! Μας εχει τρελανει το google, αλλα τα θελει ο απαυτος μας που συνεχιζουμε να ψαχνουμε!!!


Μαντι καλημερα σ ευχαριστω πολυ.παρα πολυ.δεν ξερω πως εφτασα παλι εδω.εχω αγανακτηση.χθες πηγα παλι στο γιατρο και μου πε πως δεν εχω κατι εχω γινει εναν αξιοζηλευτος γραφικος μαλα........αυτη η αιδια που διαβασα στη σελιδα αυτη....ξερεις ποια.μου χει διαληση την καθημερινοτητα μου.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Μαντι καλημερα σ ευχαριστω πολυ.παρα πολυ.δεν ξερω πως εφτασα παλι εδω.εχω αγανακτηση.χθες πηγα παλι στο γιατρο και μου πε πως δεν εχω κατι εχω γινει εναν αξιοζηλευτος γραφικος μαλα........αυτη η αιδια που διαβασα στη σελιδα αυτη....ξερεις ποια.μου χει διαληση την καθημερινοτητα μου.


Μαντι καλημερα .εσυ το σκεφτοσουν ολη μερα αυτο;γιατι εμενα κολησε το κεφαλι μου παλι.ξυπναω με αγχος και η καθημερινοτητα ειναι χαλια.το θεμα ειναι οτι μπροστα στη γλωσσα μου το κανει ανεπαισθητα και πρεπει να το προσεξεις μηπως ειναι η αρχη .το μυογραφιμμα ποτε δειχνη ευχαριστω.ειχα κανει 2 μηνες μετα που ειχα στις γαμπες.οι γιατροι μου παν οτι κατι θα δειχνε και οτι δεν θα μπορουσα να τρεξω οπως τρεχω.

----------


## madiwasp

Οσο και να αγχωνεσαι οσο και να τρελαινεσαι δεν θα παθεις τιποτα απ αυτο!! Παρ' το χαμπαρι γρηγορα γιατι το μονο που καταφερνεις ειναι να απογοητευεσαι και να στενοχωρεις την οικογενεια σου!!! Εγω το σκεφτομουν συνεχως...καθε μερα καθε ωρα...και τι καταφερα??? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! Δοξα Τω Θεω ειμαστε υγιεστατοι!!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Οσο και να αγχωνεσαι οσο και να τρελαινεσαι δεν θα παθεις τιποτα απ αυτο!! Παρ' το χαμπαρι γρηγορα γιατι το μονο που καταφερνεις ειναι να απογοητευεσαι και να στενοχωρεις την οικογενεια σου!!! Εγω το σκεφτομουν συνεχως...καθε μερα καθε ωρα...και τι καταφερα??? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! Δοξα Τω Θεω ειμαστε υγιεστατοι!!!!


Εχεις1000 δικια το θεμα μου ειναι γιατι εχω περισσοτερες μπροστα στη γλωσσα και τι βλεπω να εχει ενα μικρο τρεμολο .με τρελενει.ο γιατρος που ξανα ξανα ξανα πηγα αποκλειει αυτο που φοβαμαι αλλα εγω εξακολουθω να το φοβαμαι.και οταν το αισθανομαι με τρελενει.τι να κανω ρε γαμωτο;

----------


## madiwasp

Το τρεμουλο στη γλωσσα το εχουμε ολοι!!!! Απλα εσυ το παρατηρεις τωρα!!ετσι ειχα παθει κι εγω...η γλωσσα μας παντα τρεμει...δεν γινεται να μην τρεμει εστω και ελαχιστα..οι δεσμιδωσεις ομως ειναι αλλο θεμα...ειναι απλες αθωες δεσμιδωσουλες...εμενα μου κανει απο την αριστερη μερια της γλωσσα στο 95% των περιπτωσεων!! Σπανια να μου κανει δεσμιδωση στη δεξια πλευρα της γλωσσας! Λες να εχουμε als και να ζουμε ακομα???!!!!!, ααχαχαχαχααχαχα Χαλαρωσε βρε Αχιλλεα!!! Η ζωη ειναι ωραια!!!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Το τρεμουλο στη γλωσσα το εχουμε ολοι!!!! Απλα εσυ το παρατηρεις τωρα!!ετσι ειχα παθει κι εγω...η γλωσσα μας παντα τρεμει...δεν γινεται να μην τρεμει εστω και ελαχιστα..οι δεσμιδωσεις ομως ειναι αλλο θεμα...ειναι απλες αθωες δεσμιδωσουλες...εμενα μου κανει απο την αριστερη μερια της γλωσσα στο 95% των περιπτωσεων!! Σπανια να μου κανει δεσμιδωση στη δεξια πλευρα της γλωσσας! Λες να εχουμε als και να ζουμε ακομα???!!!!!, ααχαχαχαχααχαχα Χαλαρωσε βρε Αχιλλεα!!! Η ζωη ειναι ωραια!!!!


Ευχαριστω.το θεμα μου ειναι οτι τρεμει οταν ειναι χαλαρος και οι δεσμιδωσεις ειναι στο μπροστινο μερος κατα 95 τις εκατο .διαβασα στο ιντερνετ για ακομη μια φορα(κατα το παρελθον )οτι αυτες που δεν κατταλαβενουμαι ειναι απο αυτο ......(ξερεις)δεν αισθανομαι καμια αδυναμια αλλαδεν μπορω να το βγαλω απ το μυαμου.ειναι σαν να τρεμει μιαμικρη πλευρα.ο γιατρο σου τι σου χε πει.

----------


## στελλαα

1 μηνα παιδευομαι νιωθω τα νευρα στους μυς τικ τακ και σφιξιμο μυων με μουδιασμενο κεφαλι παω να ξεκινησω θεραπεια γινομαι χειροτερα κ την παραταω

----------


## στελλαα

Θελω να μαθω για seropram κ εσκιταλοπραμη τι παρενεργειες ειχατε;αν δοκιμασατε

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Θελω να μαθω για seropram κ εσκιταλοπραμη τι παρενεργειες ειχατε;αν δοκιμασατε


Για τη θεραπεια θα σου πει ο γιατρος .αν την ξεκινας και τι σταματας δεν θα χεις αποτελεσμα.η γνωμη μου ειναι μην κοιτας παρενεργειες οταν απ το αγχος εχεις περισοτερες.εγω εχω δοκιμαση μονο ζολοφτ ειχα κατι παρενεργειες στην αρχη μετα ομως οκ.

----------


## στελλαα

Σε ποσες μερες υποχωρουν; εγω μολις παιρνω μετα 3 ωρες παθαινω πανικους με διαλυει κ δε συνεχιζω

----------


## στελλαα

Εχετε θυροειδη οσοι τα παθαινουμε αυτα;;;;;

----------


## kostas62

> Θελω να μαθω για seropram κ εσκιταλοπραμη τι παρενεργειες ειχατε;αν δοκιμασατε


γεια σου, 
το δοκιμασα πριν πολλα χρονια ,για νευρικη εξαντληση που επαθα απο υπερβολικο εργασιακο αγχος. 
Στην αρχη ειχα εξαψη ,εφιδρωση νυκτερινη ,ανησυχια στον υπνο και ελαττωση της ορεξης. 
τα συμπτωματα αυτα κρατησαν για δυο περιπου εβδομαδες ,στην συνεχεια υποχωρησαν ,και στον μηνα επανω εξαφανιστηκαν. 
εν συνεχεια ,αισθανομουν πολυ καλα! 
ημουν ηρεμος ,αισιοδοξος ,η ορεξη μου επανηλθε ,επεστρεψα δυναμικα στην δουλεια μου και στις κοινωνικες μου δραστηριοτητες. 
τις αρχικες παρενεργειες τις αντιμετωπισα ,με την συμβουλη του γιατρου μου, αρχιζοντας την αγωγη με μισο χαπακι 10 mg, μαζι με μισο centrac 5 mg μεσημερι και βραδυ για την πρωτη εβδομαδα. 
την δευτερη, εβδομαδα εφθασα στην πληρη δοση των 20 mg serporam και την τριτη εβδομαδα εκοψα το centrac και συνεχισα μονο το seropram για 2 χρονια. 
μου εκανε πολυ καλο κυριολεκτικα σωθηκα! 
προσοχη στην διακοπη του που πρεπει να γινει πολυ σταδιακα ,αφου πρωτα εχες αισθανθει καλα για ενα διαστημα τουλαχιστον 1 ετους. 
εγω τωρα και για αρκετα χρονια δεν τα χρειαζομε πια. 
καλη συνεχεια στην ζωη σου .

----------


## στελλαα

Να σε ρωτησω το σεροπραμ ειναι το ποιο αθωο απο οσο ξερω ε;ευχαριστω μου δινεις κουραγιο.σημερα πηρα σπαθοχορτο μηπως σωθω πριν παρω χαπια

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Οσο και να αγχωνεσαι οσο και να τρελαινεσαι δεν θα παθεις τιποτα απ αυτο!! Παρ' το χαμπαρι γρηγορα γιατι το μονο που καταφερνεις ειναι να απογοητευεσαι και να στενοχωρεις την οικογενεια σου!!! Εγω το σκεφτομουν συνεχως...καθε μερα καθε ωρα...και τι καταφερα??? ΤΙΠΟΤΑ!!! Δοξα Τω Θεω ειμαστε υγιεστατοι!!!!


Μαντι καλημερα .θελω να σε ρωτησω αν εσενα στο κανε σε μια περιοχη της γλωσσας γιατι εμενα το κανει σχεδον παντα μπροστα.οπως καταλαβενεις με εχει αγχωσει αρκετα.

----------


## kostas62

> Να σε ρωτησω το σεροπραμ ειναι το ποιο αθωο απο οσο ξερω ε;ευχαριστω μου δινεις κουραγιο.σημερα πηρα σπαθοχορτο μηπως σωθω πριν παρω χαπια


το seropram πραγματι θεωρειται απο τα πιο αθωα ssri αντικαταθληπτικα ,με τις λιγοτερες αρχικα παρενεργειες και μακροχρονιες επιπτωσεις. 
ομως το βασικο θεμα ειναι να εχει αποτελεσμα στον οργανισμο ,μια και ο καθενας μας ειναι διαφορετικος τοσο στις βιολογικες οσο και στις ψυχικες παραμετρους. 
συνηθως ενα ποσοστο 30% ανταποκρινεται θετικα οπως εγω απο το πρωτο φαρμακο, ενα ομως 50%θελει δοκιμες με διαφορα φαρμακα η συνδιασμους για καλα αποτελεσματα ,ενω σε ενα 20% δεν εχει κανενα αποτελεσμα. 
εγω ημουν τυχερος. 
σχετικα με τα βοτανα και τα εναλλακτικα ,η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ειναι μονο για ελαφρες περιπτωσεις και η δραση τους ειναι καθαρα σε ψυχολογικο επιπεδο. 
δεν χανεις ομως και τιποτα να το προσπαθησεις και ετσι για καποιο διαστημα και βλεπεις.

----------


## petropl7

lora hthela na se rwthsw eimai 23 xronwn kai egw iditera atlhtikos tupos to teleuteo kairo exw kai gw spasmous shn arxh sth gampa kai meta exw se olo to swma genika hmoun polu atlhtikos tupos alla exw stamathsei na atloumai exw kanei magnhtikh kefaliou kai meshs kai den exei bgaleii tipota ta pathologika einai kala exw paw se neurologous kai mou lene den exeis tipota tha thela na rwthsw esena meta aop 2 xronia sou xoun fugei h exoun mhnei monima giati genika oloi auth h katastash den paleuetai parolou pou eimai polu dunatos xarakthras,sorry pou sou stelnw alla pisteuw oti me katalaveneis, se euxaristw

----------


## petropl7

paidia telika oi spasmoi sas exoun fugei h akoma sunexizoun dusthxws kai gw googlara kai apo tote asta na pane agxwthka pio polu aporw pws mou sunevh auto.einai isws oi monadikoi fora pou to mualo den leei na fugei kai pisteuw pws exw kati, me auta pou diavazw pisteuw oti poloi apo emas pasxoume apo to agxos kai apo to strees,kapoia sumboulh paidia tha htan xrhshmh giati kai seis dusthxws pernate auto to provlhma

----------


## nick190813

> paidia telika oi spasmoi sas exoun fugei h akoma sunexizoun dusthxws kai gw googlara kai apo tote asta na pane agxwthka pio polu aporw pws mou sunevh auto.einai isws oi monadikoi fora pou to mualo den leei na fugei kai pisteuw pws exw kati, me auta pou diavazw pisteuw oti poloi apo emas pasxoume apo to agxos kai apo to strees,kapoia sumboulh paidia tha htan xrhshmh giati kai seis dusthxws pernate auto to provlhma


Εγώ είχα σπασμους μυων παντου ανα τακτα χρονικά διαστηματα.Εμενα μ περασαν λογω οτι ξεκινησα μια αγωγη για κατι αλλο και ειχε ενα χαπι που λεγεται ακινετον και μ φυγανε.
Εφοσον εχεις κανει ολα τα τεστ μην ανυσηχεις δεν εχεις τιποτα.καποια στιγμη λογικα θα σ περασουν

----------


## petropl7

emena o neurologos mou eipe magnhsio alla mexri twra den exw dei tipota

----------


## petropl7

> Μαντι καλημερα σ ευχαριστω πολυ.παρα πολυ.δεν ξερω πως εφτασα παλι εδω.εχω αγανακτηση.χθες πηγα παλι στο γιατρο και μου πε πως δεν εχω κατι εχω γινει εναν αξιοζηλευτος γραφικος μαλα........αυτη η αιδια που διαβασα στη σελιδα αυτη....ξερεις ποια.μου χει διαληση την καθημερινοτητα μου.


re axxilew na se rwthsw re file exoun arxisei kai se mena kati spasmoi se olo to swma kai den lena na fugoun kai gw hmoun atlhths alla ta xw kopsei eimai 23 xronwn esena telika exoun apoxorhsei katholou

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> re axxilew na se rwthsw re file exoun arxisei kai se mena kati spasmoi se olo to swma kai den lena na fugoun kai gw hmoun atlhths alla ta xw kopsei eimai 23 xronwn esena telika exoun apoxorhsei katholou


Για καποιο διαστημα ηρεμισαν τωρα τους εχω παλι

----------


## novia35

Έχεις ελέγξει το σίδηρο και τη φεριτίνη σου;; Είναι σύμπτωμα και σ' αυτή την περίπτωση.

----------


## tzina2012

Παιδια γεια σας.Αχιλλεα τι κανεις παλιε μου συναδελφε(του φοβου;;;χαχαχα).Πηρα την αγωγη μου κ ηρεμησα οπως καταλαβατε..Κ ηθελα λιγο να ξεφυγω απο ολα αυτα..Αλλα ρε σεις οι συσπασεις δεν φευγουν με τιποτα.Σε ενα μηνα κλεινω ενα χρονο..

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Παιδια γεια σας.Αχιλλεα τι κανεις παλιε μου συναδελφε(του φοβου;;;χαχαχα).Πηρα την αγωγη μου κ ηρεμησα οπως καταλαβατε..Κ ηθελα λιγο να ξεφυγω απο ολα αυτα..Αλλα ρε σεις οι συσπασεις δεν φευγουν με τιποτα.Σε ενα μηνα κλεινω ενα χρονο..


Εγω εκλεισα ενα χρονο και βαλε.αλλα τιποτα εκει αυτες.μπραβο χερομαι που εισαι καλα πραγματικα χερομαι

----------


## tzina2012

Πιστευω πως κ εσυ εισαι καλυτερα σωστα?εκοψες την αγωγη?εγω εδω κ δυο βδομαδες.αλλα παρατηρω υποτροπη.πονοι παλι.οι σπασμοι αυξανονται κλπ.Βαρεθηκα Αχιλλεα.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Πιστευω πως κ εσυ εισαι καλυτερα σωστα?εκοψες την αγωγη?εγω εδω κ δυο βδομαδες.αλλα παρατηρω υποτροπη.πονοι παλι.οι σπασμοι αυξανονται κλπ.Βαρεθηκα Αχιλλεα.


Ναι την εκοψα.και γω εχω θεματα ιδιαιτερα στη γλωσσα.εχω καιρο που την εκοψα η υποτροπη ισωςνα ναι αναμενομενη θα επανερθεις μην αγχωνεσαι .ιδες τι κανει το αγχος.

----------


## tzina2012

Ναι το βλεπω.αλλα νομιζα οτι ειχα φτασει με την ψυχοθεραπεια σε ενα καλο σημειο..Αλλα απο οτι φαινεται...

----------


## Aeriko

Οι συσπάσεις στο σώμα είναι θέμα νευρικό. Σου έχει πει ο ψυχοθεραπευτής σου πως να τις αντιμετωπίζεις? Σου πρότεινε τίποτα (οχι φαρμακευτικό)?

----------


## tzina2012

Οχι περα απο την αγωγη τιποτα αλλο.Ξερεις κατι εσυ?

----------


## Aeriko

Ναι ξέρω αρκετά πράγματα που θα μπορέσουν να σε βοηθήσουν, το θέμα είναι κατά πόσο βαθιά είσαι διατεθειμένη να φτάσεις. 

Απ'ότι κατάλαβες τα φάρμακα δεν βοηθάνε. Η απελπισία δεν βοηθάει. Οι γιατροί δεν θέλουν να πάρουν ευθύνες. Το μόνο που έχει μείνει είναι να πάρεις εσύ την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου, να είσαι ξεκάθαρη και ειλικρινής με τον εαυτό σου, να πεις ότι από την στιγμή που το πρόβλημα είναι μέσα μου, άρα θα είναι κ η λύση εκεί. Για κάποιο λόγο το σώμα σου σε κλοτσάει στα νεύρα για να σου επισημάνει την προσοχή σε κάτι, θέλει να σου πει κάτι πολύ σημαντικό κ εσύ δεν ακούς. Ψάχνεις λύσεις στο γοογλ κ στα φάρμακα. 

Έχεις ανοίξει καινούριο θέμα http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/thr...B9%CE%BA%CE%B1 οπότε θα συνεχίζω να σου γράφω εκεί. 
Για να μην μιλάμε σε δύο θέματα ταυτόχρονα.

----------


## tzina2012

Σε ευχαριστω κ μονο για το ενδιαφερον σου...

----------


## tzina2012

Κ εκτος του οτι σε ευχαριστω σε περιμενω στο αλλο ποστ που ανοιξα να δωσεις τα φωτα σου.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Ο γιατρος μου, μου ειχε πει οτι αυτες οι δεσμιδωσεις στη γλωσσα ειναι οπως και οι δεσμιδωσεις που εχουμε στους υπολοιπους μυς και ειναι φυσιολογικοτατες..δεν σχετιζονται με als..εσυ αν δεις ποσες μου κανει στη γλωσσα και στα δακτυλα θα φρικαρεις!!! Ηρεμησε και σταματα το ιντερνετ!!! Μας εχει τρελανει το google, αλλα τα θελει ο απαυτος μας που συνεχιζουμε να ψαχνουμε!!!


Μαντι καλησπερα .πως εισαι;ευελπιστω καλητερα τωρα με το μικρο σου.θελω να ρωτησω για τις δεσμηδωσεις στη γλωσσα.προχθες μου κανε πρωτη φορα απο τη δεξια πλευρα για 4 ωρες και μετασταματησε .εχει περασει5μηνο καιβαλε αλλα με ξανατρομαξαν.εσυ τιςεχεις ακομα;

----------


## Kassandra.

Παιδια γεια σας!
Εγραψα κ στο αλλο σας ποστ που αναφερετε παραπανω, δε ξερω πως ακριβως λειτουργει το σαιτ κ που να σας πετυχω  :Smile: 

Εχω κ εγω σχεδον τα ιδια που αναφερετε γυρω στον 1,5 χρονο. Συν οτι εχω θεμα στα ποδια τους τελευταιους 3 μηνες, μια πονανε μια απλα ενοχλουν..ουτε κ εγω μπορω να το προσδιορισω με ακριβεια κ το αποκορυφωμα ηρθε οταν παρατηρησα οτι σε καποια σημεια πρηζονται πχ στον τετρακεφαλο. Πηγα σε δυο γιατρους κ οι δυο ειπαν οτι πρεπει να αθληθω γιατι το γονατο ειναι αδυναμο κ δεν κανει σωστα την κινηση που πρεπει να κανει..Ειπα λοιπον να ξεκουνηθω λιγο ψιλογυμναστηκα αλλα με ποναγαν περισσοτερο μετα. Συσπασεις μυων εννοειται στο φουλ, μια λιγοτερο μια περισσοτερο. Μαγνητικη δεν εχω κανει κ γενικα μολις ακουσω για ασθενεια παραλυω!
Η μαμα μου εχει αγχωδη διαταραχη κ εχει αναφερει καποια ιδια συμπτωματα, δεν της εχω πει κατι δεν θελω να ξερει αλλα βλεπω οτι μου συμβαινουν πραγματα που συνεβησαν κ σε εκεινη κ το απεχθανομαι. 

Ps: Μου φανηκε εξαιρετικα περιεργο που γραψατε για συσπαση στη γωσσα, μονο εκει δεν εχω. Κ καθως διαβαζα κ περναγε η ωρα νομιζω πως ενιωσα ενα σπασμο εκει, πρωτη φορα..Η που οντως ηταν σπασμος η που αρχιζω κ το χανω  :Big Grin:

----------


## Stavros

Κασσάνδρα αν είχες κάποια σοβαρή πάθηση μέσα σε 1.5 χρόνο θα είχε φανερωθεί.
Τώρα σχετικά με το πρήξιμο του τερακεφάλου δεν μπορώ να εκφέρω γνώμη γιατί έχεις ήδη πάει σε Ορθοπεδικούς!
Τι ηλικία έχεις?

----------


## Kassandra.

Σταύρο ευχαριστω για την απάντηση!
Ειμαι 28. 
Κ εγω άμα το σκεφτώ λογικά ετσι λεω θα ειχε φανερωθεί. Έλα ομως που δε μπορω να σκεφτώ λογικά!

----------


## PenyP

Καλησπερα σας...εδω κ 6 μηνες περναω κ εγω ενα γολγοθα...εχω πειστει οτι εχω ΣΚΠ..κοιμαμαι κ ξυπναω σαν αρρωστη..μετα απο μια απωλεια ενος αγαπημενου συγγενικου προσωπου,εμφανισα μουδιασματα κ εμβοες...1 μηνα μετα εκανα μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου κ δεν εδειξε κατι πλην μιας εστιας που χαρακτηριστηκε το πιθανοτερο ως μη παθολογικη...παρολα αυτα τιποτα δν τελειωσε...εμφανισα καψιματα στο σωμα,συχνουρια,θεματα με την οραση,μουδιασμα στο μισο στομα κ στο γονατο κ τωρα εδω κ 3 μερες μυρμηγκιασματα σε συγκεκριμενα νευρα των ποδιων.να προσθεσω οτι πεταριζουν τα βλεφαρα μ κοντα 4 μηνες(στο ενα ματι απο πανω κ στο αλλο απο κατω))..καποια πηγαινοερχονται...καποια ομως ειναι μονιμα(οπως οι εμβοες)...ολοι οι γιατροι που εχω παει μ ελεγαν να ηρεμησω...μια ομως βρεθηκε να μ πει οτι εχω καποια παθηση κ να κανω παρακεντηση κ ενα σωρο εξετασεις...εγω κολλησα στην αποψη της μιας κ εχω σαλταρει..χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας! Ειμαι ζωντανη νεκρη καθε μερα..χανω τα καλυτερα μου χρονια...ειμαι μολις 28...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλησπερα σας...εδω κ 6 μηνες περναω κ εγω ενα γολγοθα...εχω πειστει οτι εχω ΣΚΠ..κοιμαμαι κ ξυπναω σαν αρρωστη..μετα απο μια απωλεια ενος αγαπημενου συγγενικου προσωπου,εμφανισα μουδιασματα κ εμβοες...1 μηνα μετα εκανα μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου κ δεν εδειξε κατι πλην μιας εστιας που χαρακτηριστηκε το πιθανοτερο ως μη παθολογικη...παρολα αυτα τιποτα δν τελειωσε...εμφανισα καψιματα στο σωμα,συχνουρια,θεματα με την οραση,μουδιασμα στο μισο στομα κ στο γονατο κ τωρα εδω κ 3 μερες μυρμηγκιασματα σε συγκεκριμενα νευρα των ποδιων.να προσθεσω οτι πεταριζουν τα βλεφαρα μ κοντα 4 μηνες(στο ενα ματι απο πανω κ στο αλλο απο κατω))..καποια πηγαινοερχονται...καποια ομως ειναι μονιμα(οπως οι εμβοες)...ολοι οι γιατροι που εχω παει μ ελεγαν να ηρεμησω...μια ομως βρεθηκε να μ πει οτι εχω καποια παθηση κ να κανω παρακεντηση κ ενα σωρο εξετασεις...εγω κολλησα στην αποψη της μιας κ εχω σαλταρει..χρειαζομαι τη βοηθεια σας! Ειμαι ζωντανη νεκρη καθε μερα..χανω τα καλυτερα μου χρονια...ειμαι μολις 28...


πιστεψε με σε καταλαβενω.αλλα περα απο συμβουλες αντιμετοπισης του αγχους δεν θα σου πει κανενας τιποτα.αλλα οπως λες δες την αρχη δηλαδη ποτε ξεκινησαν.μετα απο αγχος αυτο απο μονο του λεει οτι δεν εχειςκατι πλην του μυαλου σου

----------


## blackcrow

Πάντως, ως παθών, έχω να παρατηρήσω ότι είναι απίστευτο πόσο αληθινά μας φαίνονται τα ψυχοσωματικά συμπτώματα ώστε να πιστεύουμε ότι έχουμε πράγματι τη μια ή την άλλη ασθένεια. Τα τελευταία τρία με τέσσερα χρόνια έχω περάσει από διάφορες αρρωστοφοβικές καταστάσεις και πάντα ήμουν σίγουρος ότι είχα την ασθένεια που υποψιαζόμουν ώσπου να πάρω διαβεβαιώσεις τόσο από εργαστηριακές ή κλινικές εξετάσεις. Στην ίδια φάση είμαι και τώρα μιας και είμαι πεπεισμένος ότι έχω ρευματοειδή αρθρίτιδα. Μπορεί και να έχω λέω αλλά από την άλλη δεν ξέρω. Πριν από ένα μήνα πίστευα ότι εχω ΣΚΠ (έως ώτου έκανα μαγνητική) και πάει λέγοντας.

----------


## anxious4ever

ΝΑ Κ γω σημερα που εχω αγχος για τα οικονομικα..νιωθω ενα μουδιασμα στο κεφαλι μου απο την αριστερη πλευρα..ομως επειδη δεν το χω να μεγαλοποιω συμπτωματα..λεω ειναι απο αγχος κ τελος..
κ δεν με ανησυχει γιατι ξερω οτι ειναι απο αγχος.
το προβλημα ειναι οταν καποιος ειναι υποχοδνριος κ ξεκιναει να μεγαλοποιει το καθε συμπτωμα..αυτο ειναι το προβλημα.
πριν κατι μηνες ξυπναγα καθε πρωι με πρησμενα κ αλυγιστα δαχτυλα...διαβασα στο νετ οτι ειναι συμπτωμα ρευματοειδους αρθριτιδας..πηγα ηρεμα κ εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις για ρευματοειδη αρθριτιδα κ ολα τα αντισωματα αυτοανοσων διοτι η ρευματοειδης αρθριτιδα ειναι αυτοανοσο νοσημα κ γενικα εγω χω ηδη ενα αυτοανοσο που το γνωριζω.
οποτε πηγα λοιπον εδωσα 250 ευρω κ τελικα δεν ειχα τιποτα..
δεν φοβηθηκα καθολου..ειπα απλα αν το εχω θα υπαρξει λυση, ενα φαρμακο που θα παιρνω λογικα για συντηρηση..
τελικα τα δαχτυλα μου ηταν πρησμενα κ αλυγιστα απο κατακρατηση υγρων κ κοπωση(παιζω κρουστα)..
δεν ειναι λοιπον απαραιτητο οτι ενα συμπτωμα που εχουμε οτι ειναι αυτο που διαβαζουμε..θεωρω οτι κ το νετ μας εχει φερει κοντα στους γιατρους πια..
πρεπει να μην το ερεθιζουμε κ εμεις , δλδ να διαβαζουμε κ τετοια..

----------


## PenyP

Καταλαβαινω οσα λετε...απλα εγω αυτη τη φορα (εν αντιθεσει με το παρελθον) δεν πειθομαι απο τις εξετασεις...κ αυτο συμβαινει γιατι εχω διαβασει κ ακουσει για πολλα ατομα που τους ταλαιπωρησαν μεχρι να τους το βρουν,λεγοντας τους στην αρχη οτι ειναι αγχος ..παντως νιωθω κατεστραμμενη...αντι να χαιρομαι αυτα τα χρονια που δεν ξαναγυρνουν, ζω σαν αρρωστη...

----------


## PenyP

Και επιπλεον εκτος απο τα μουδιασματα, καποια νευρα μου ειναι σαν παγιδευμενα...γι'αυτο φοβαμαι μηπως εχω την εν λογω ασθενεια κ εχει αρχισει να τα επηρεαζει

----------


## anxious4ever

σιγα μωρε..μην εχεις σκλυρηνση...μαλλον δεν ξερεις πως παρουσιαζεται αυτη η ασθενεια..πιθανον εισαι σφιγμενος/η απο στρες..
η ΣΚΠ παρουσιαζεται αλλιως.

----------


## PenyP

Αγχωμενη ειμαι οντως..αλλα λογω αυτων..απλα ειναι κ αυτα τα θεματα με την οραση..βλεπω διπλα τα φωτεινα γραμματα κ τα φωτεινα σημεια...εχω θολουρες...ειναι τοσα πολλα..κ ολο εμφανιζονται και καινουρια  :Frown:  ελπιζω στις διακοπες που θα χαλαρωσω να ξεκαθαρισει το τοπιο...

----------


## anxious4ever

ΟΛΑ αυτα που περιγραφεις σιγουρα ειναι κ απο στρες...θα το καταλαβεις κιολας αν ηρεμησεις..αν ηρεμησεις πολυ πιθανο να φυγουν ολα!

----------


## anxious4ever

κ γω σηεμρα σηκωθηκα με ενα κεφαλι σαν καζανι..με κομαρες, ζαλαδα κλπ..τι σημαινει οτι ειμαι αρρωστη?
μπορει απλα να ειμαι κουρασμενη..δεν το σκεφτηκα..μη το σκεφτεσα ισυνεχεια.κανε κατι να συο αποσπαει την προσοχη! οσο το σκεφτεσαι τοσο θα ανακαλυπτεις πραματα..οργανισμος εισαι.,δεν εισαι μηχανη. καθε λιγο κ λιγακι εχουμε πονακια, θολουρες κουραση..δνε ειμαστε εξισωση να λειτουργει τελεια..κ με μαθηματικη ακριβεια..
χαλαρωσε...ασχολεισου με αλλα θεματα,ζωγραφισε, μαζεψε πετρουλες κανε κατι τελος παντων.
κ στην τελικη ΣΚΠ να εχεις..δεν ειναι για τον θανατα! χαλαρωσε για ολα υπαρχει λυση..
φιλη μου που εχει ΣΚΠ γεννησε πριν λιγους μηνες...παιρνει τα φαρμακα της κ οκ..γιατι κανεις ετσι στην τελικη?τι φοβασαι οτι θα πεθανεις??

----------


## PenyP

Επειδη ξερω ατομα που παρελυσαν, φοβαμαι σαν τρελη τη συγκεκριμενη παθηση...απλα θελω καπως να πειστω οτι δν την εχω...παρολο π εχω κανει μαγνητικη...κ ειχα κανει κ αλλη μαγνητικη πριν 5 χρονια...δεν πειθομαι με τπτ

----------


## anxious4ever

Ε ΤΟΤΕ πρεπει να κανεις ψυχοθεραπεια ...

----------


## PenyP

Δλδ τα νευρα μου που μυρμηγκιαζουν,η οραση,το γονατο που ειναι σα να εχει ενα ξενο σωμα,το ιδιο κ ο λαιμος που ειναι σα να εχω μπαλα στην αριστερη μερια,οι εμβοες κ αλλα πολλα που ειχα κ εχω εδω κ 6 μηνες ολα ψυχοσωματικα; δεν μπορει να το χωρεσει ο νους μους...

----------


## anxious4ever

φυσικα κ ειναι ψυχοσωματικα..κ αποδεικνυεται κιολας απο το οτι δεν σου βρισκουν τιποτα οι γιατροι..αν ειχες κατι ολο κ κατι θα εδειχνε.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Δλδ τα νευρα μου που μυρμηγκιαζουν,η οραση,το γονατο που ειναι σα να εχει ενα ξενο σωμα,το ιδιο κ ο λαιμος που ειναι σα να εχω μπαλα στην αριστερη μερια,οι εμβοες κ αλλα πολλα που ειχα κ εχω εδω κ 6 μηνες ολα ψυχοσωματικα; δεν μπορει να το χωρεσει ο νους μους...


Ελα που ειναι ομωςψυχοσωματικα

----------


## PenyP

Μακαρι να ειναι ετσι..μονο μια νευρολογος μου προκαλεσε πανικο γιατι ελεγε οτι σιγουρα εχω κατι..ενω κανεις αλλος δν μου ειχε πει κατι τετοιο...

----------


## PenyP

Προστεθηκαν και καινουρια παιδια...δεν αντεχω αλλο...μουδιασμα στο γονατο..συσπασεις στο στομα...τρυπηματα στο δεξι ποδι...τραβηγμα-μουδιασμα πισω απο το μπουτι..ενοχληση σε μια ελαφρως φουσκωμενη φλεβα...αυριο θα παω παλι σε νευρολογο...δν αντεχω...δν μπορω να βγαλω την ιδεα της σκπ...κλαιω συνεχεια,εχω κλειστει στο σπιτι κ διαβαζω ασταματητα στο ιντερνετ,το οποιο με εχει καταστρεψει

----------


## anxious4ever

κατι μου λεει οτι μονη σου τα δημιουργεις ολα αυτα..σου εχει γινει εμμονη..προπσαθησε να πας σε εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη μπας κ σε βοηθησει λιγουλι.
εφοσον εκανες μαγνητικη δεν υπαρχει λογος φοβου! η μαγνητικη την δειχνει την ΣΚΠ.προσπαθησε λιγο να το εκλογικευσεις..εφοσον η μαγνητικη εδειξε μια χαρα..δεν υπαρχει κανενας φοβος!!

----------


## anxious4ever

κατι μου λεει οτι μονη σου τα δημιουργεις ολα αυτα..σου εχει γινει εμμονη..προπσαθησε να πας σε εναν ψυχοθεραπευτη μπας κ σε βοηθησει λιγουλι.
εφοσον εκανες μαγνητικη δεν υπαρχει λογος φοβου! η μαγνητικη την δειχνει την ΣΚΠ.προσπαθησε λιγο να το εκλογικευσεις..εφοσον η μαγνητικη εδειξε μια χαρα..δεν υπαρχει κανενας φοβος!!

----------


## PenyP

Πηγα στη νευρολογο σημερα...μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να ηρεμησω κ οτι ειναι η τελευταια ευκαιρια που μου δινει...

----------


## anxious4ever

ε ειδες?πιθανον μετα θα σου δωσει αντικαταθλιπτικο..καλα σου ειπα μπας κ συνελθεις λιγο..οταν θα κανεις αυτη τη σκεψη να λες απο μεσα σου την λεξη "ακυρο"..κ ευθυς αμεσως να ασχολεισαι με κατι αλλο..γαι να ξεχνιεσαι..ξερω ειναι δυσκολο αλλα θελει προσπαθεια..
κατι αλλο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι οταν εχεις την σκεψη της ΣΚΠ θα λες απο μεσα σου "ειμαι ασφαλης γιατι πολυ απλα εκανα μαγνητικη κ η μαγνητικη τα δειχνει ολα".
καντο με το ζορι.

----------


## PenyP

Θα το προσπαθησω...απλα ειναι σα να εχω 2 φωνες στο κεφαλι μου! Η μια λεει "εισαι καλα" κ η αλλη "τοσοι ειχαν καθαρη μαγνητικη αλλα τελικα ηταν ΣΚΠ"...κ καπου εκει βαλτωνω παλι..

----------


## PenyP

Εχω διαβασει διαφορα παλιοτερα ποστ σου..πως τα πας εσυ με τις συσπασεις σου;

----------


## PenyP

Εχω διαβασει διαφορα παλιοτερα ποστ σου..πως τα πας εσυ με τις συσπασεις σου;

----------


## jim101100

Καλησπερα παιδια εγω που νιωθω αυτα τα πεταγματα των μυων σε ολο το σωμα και παραλληλα εχω μια ελαφρια ζαλαδα και πονοκεφαλο κυριωσ στο μετωπο ποια η γνωμη σας, το εχει περασει κανεις? επισης να πω πως εχω παει σε 3 νευρολόγους και μετα απο κλινική εξεταση με εχουν διωξει και οι 3.. επισης εχβ αγκυλοποιητικη σπονδυλιτιδα και κανω καθε 2 μηνες εξετασεις και ειναι πάντα καθαρες/...

----------


## PenyP

Μονο με αυτα τα συμπτωματα δε θα επρεπε να ανησυχεις..ειναι καθαρα αγχος...εγω θα επρεπε να ανησυχω...

----------


## jim101100

PenyP για ποιο λογο πρεπει να ανησυχεις εσυ τι συμπτωματα εχεις?

----------


## PenyP

> PenyP για ποιο λογο πρεπει να ανησυχεις εσυ τι συμπτωματα εχεις?


Θα σου τα πω κ ελπιζω να μη σε κουρασω...πριν 6 μηνες εχασα ενα αγαπημενο προσωπο..εκτοτε αρχισαν κ τα προβληματα...βρισκομαι αντιμετωπη με ενα μουδιασμα σε χερι κ ποδι και με ΑΦΟΡΗΤΕΣ εμβοες...τρεχω σε ωρλ,καρδιολογο κ νευρολογο...μου λενε οτι ειναι απο αγχος..στο μεταξυ (1 μηνα μετα την εμφανιση των συμπτωματων) κανω μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου,η οποια εδειξε μια εστια αλλά ανευ κλινικης σημασιας...κ εκει αρχιζει το μεγαλυτερο μου δραμα..διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ οτι σε καποια ατομα με ΣΚΠ η μαγνητικη ειχε βγει καθαρη κ οι γιατροι τους ελεγαν αγχος στην αρχη...τρελαθηκα..εχασα τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου..εμφανιζω καψιματα στο σωμα κ ενα ανυποφορο τραβηγμα κ καψιμο στο πελμα του αριστερου ποδιου..πειστηκα οτι το εχω αυτο που φοβαμαι...εμφανιζωθεματα με την ουροδοχο κυστη..με ζαλαδες...εμφανισα μονοφθαλμη διπλωπια στα φωτεινα σημεια,θολη οραση απο το ενα ματι,συσπασεις στα βλεφαρα για μηνες,συσπασεις στο σαγονι(κατω απο τα χειλη),νευρα ποδιων μαγκωμενα και να νιωθω οτι κατι σερνεται μεσα τους..εδω κ μια εβδομαδα το δεξι μου ποδι ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση..τα νευρα(ειδικα γυρω απο το γονατο) νιωθω οτι εχουν κατι που σερνεται μεσα τους,μουδιαζει το γονατο,με τραβαει/μουδιαζει η γαμπα κ το μπουτι απο την πισω μερια,νιωθω τρυπηματα..εχω μια αισθηση ξενου σωματος στα αριστερα του λαιμου που με πνιγει..συν τα υπολοιπα με τα ματια κ τις εμβοες...ειμαι κυριολεκτικα απελπισμενη...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Θα σου τα πω κ ελπιζω να μη σε κουρασω...πριν 6 μηνες εχασα ενα αγαπημενο προσωπο..εκτοτε αρχισαν κ τα προβληματα...βρισκομαι αντιμετωπη με ενα μουδιασμα σε χερι κ ποδι και με ΑΦΟΡΗΤΕΣ εμβοες...τρεχω σε ωρλ,καρδιολογο κ νευρολογο...μου λενε οτι ειναι απο αγχος..στο μεταξυ (1 μηνα μετα την εμφανιση των συμπτωματων) κανω μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου,η οποια εδειξε μια εστια αλλά ανευ κλινικης σημασιας...κ εκει αρχιζει το μεγαλυτερο μου δραμα..διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ οτι σε καποια ατομα με ΣΚΠ η μαγνητικη ειχε βγει καθαρη κ οι γιατροι τους ελεγαν αγχος στην αρχη...τρελαθηκα..εχασα τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου..εμφανιζω καψιματα στο σωμα κ ενα ανυποφορο τραβηγμα κ καψιμο στο πελμα του αριστερου ποδιου..πειστηκα οτι το εχω αυτο που φοβαμαι...εμφανιζωθεματα με την ουροδοχο κυστη..με ζαλαδες...εμφανισα μονοφθαλμη διπλωπια στα φωτεινα σημεια,θολη οραση απο το ενα ματι,συσπασεις στα βλεφαρα για μηνες,συσπασεις στο σαγονι(κατω απο τα χειλη),νευρα ποδιων μαγκωμενα και να νιωθω οτι κατι σερνεται μεσα τους..εδω κ μια εβδομαδα το δεξι μου ποδι ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση..τα νευρα(ειδικα γυρω απο το γονατο) νιωθω οτι εχουν κατι που σερνεται μεσα τους,μουδιαζει το γονατο,με τραβαει/μουδιαζει η γαμπα κ το μπουτι απο την πισω μερια,νιωθω τρυπηματα..εχω μια αισθηση ξενου σωματος στα αριστερα του λαιμου που με πνιγει..συν τα υπολοιπα με τα ματια κ τις εμβοες...ειμαι κυριολεκτικα απελπισμενη...


Και μενα καπως ετσι ξεκινησε.οπως και πολλων αλλων εδω.αυτομαλλον λεει πολλα;μην αφηνεις το χρονο ετσι.διαβασε προηγουμενες αναρτησεις.ειχαμουδιασμα σαν καλτσα στο ποδι4 μηνεςτωρα εχω δεσμιδωσεις.οτι ναναι.

----------


## PenyP

Απλα με ανησυχει μια φλεβιτσα κατω απο το γονατο(στο ποδι που εχω τις εντονες ενοχλησεις) η οποια φουσκωνει οταν ειμαι ορθια κ με ψιλοποναει...

----------


## aliki21

> Θα σου τα πω κ ελπιζω να μη σε κουρασω...πριν 6 μηνες εχασα ενα αγαπημενο προσωπο..εκτοτε αρχισαν κ τα προβληματα...βρισκομαι αντιμετωπη με ενα μουδιασμα σε χερι κ ποδι και με ΑΦΟΡΗΤΕΣ εμβοες...τρεχω σε ωρλ,καρδιολογο κ νευρολογο...μου λενε οτι ειναι απο αγχος..στο μεταξυ (1 μηνα μετα την εμφανιση των συμπτωματων) κανω μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου,η οποια εδειξε μια εστια αλλά ανευ κλινικης σημασιας...κ εκει αρχιζει το μεγαλυτερο μου δραμα..διαβαζω στο ιντερνετ οτι σε καποια ατομα με ΣΚΠ η μαγνητικη ειχε βγει καθαρη κ οι γιατροι τους ελεγαν αγχος στην αρχη...τρελαθηκα..εχασα τη γη κατω απο τα ποδια μου..εμφανιζω καψιματα στο σωμα κ ενα ανυποφορο τραβηγμα κ καψιμο στο πελμα του αριστερου ποδιου..πειστηκα οτι το εχω αυτο που φοβαμαι...εμφανιζωθεματα με την ουροδοχο κυστη..με ζαλαδες...εμφανισα μονοφθαλμη διπλωπια στα φωτεινα σημεια,θολη οραση απο το ενα ματι,συσπασεις στα βλεφαρα για μηνες,συσπασεις στο σαγονι(κατω απο τα χειλη),νευρα ποδιων μαγκωμενα και να νιωθω οτι κατι σερνεται μεσα τους..εδω κ μια εβδομαδα το δεξι μου ποδι ειναι σε αθλια κατασταση..τα νευρα(ειδικα γυρω απο το γονατο) νιωθω οτι εχουν κατι που σερνεται μεσα τους,μουδιαζει το γονατο,με τραβαει/μουδιαζει η γαμπα κ το μπουτι απο την πισω μερια,νιωθω τρυπηματα..εχω μια αισθηση ξενου σωματος στα αριστερα του λαιμου που με πνιγει..συν τα υπολοιπα με τα ματια κ τις εμβοες...ειμαι κυριολεκτικα απελπισμενη...


Καλησπερα Peny. Εχω ακουσιες μυικες συσπασεις εδω και 1,5 χρονο, ΚΑΘΕ μερα! Ειμαι 25 τωρα και οταν παρουσιασα τα συμπτωματα αγχους και συσπασεων ηταν οταν επισης ειχα χασει 2 ατομα παλιους μου συμμαθητες και επαθα μεγαλο σοκ. Εκανα τοτε μια μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου καθως ειχα εντονο πονοκεφαλο 3 μερες και παρουσιασε 2-3 εστιες υψηλου T2 και flair σηματος, επισης ανευ σημασιας και μη παθολογικες. Ξαναεκανα 2η μαγνητικη πριν λιγες μερες επειδη ενοιωθα ανεξηγητη κοπωση και ειχα ακριβως τα ιδια ευρηματα παλι. Εχω αγχωθει εις διπλουν γτ στο μεταξυ εκανα και κατι εξετασεις αιματος για τον ιο Epstein Barr που λεγεται οτι σχετιζεται αμεσα με ΣΚΠ και οτι ολοι οσοι εχουν την ασθενεια ειχαν περασει καποτε τον ιο αυτο. Βρεθηκαν θετικα τα αντισωματα που σημαινει οτι εχω περασει και γω τον ιο καποτε, βεβαια δε θυμαμαι να ειχα ποτε λοιμωδη μονοπυρηνωση. Επισης αυτον τον ιο τον εχει το 90% του πληθυσμου αλλα..... Δεν ξερω τι να κανω, σε ποιον γιατρο ν απευθυνθω, δν εχω και χρηματα γτ σπουδαζω ακομα. Εχω τρελαθει στην κυριολεξια.  :Frown:

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλησπερα Peny. Εχω ακουσιες μυικες συσπασεις εδω και 1,5 χρονο, ΚΑΘΕ μερα! Ειμαι 25 τωρα και οταν παρουσιασα τα συμπτωματα αγχους και συσπασεων ηταν οταν επισης ειχα χασει 2 ατομα παλιους μου συμμαθητες και επαθα μεγαλο σοκ. Εκανα τοτε μια μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου καθως ειχα εντονο πονοκεφαλο 3 μερες και παρουσιασε 2-3 εστιες υψηλου T2 και flair σηματος, επισης ανευ σημασιας και μη παθολογικες. Ξαναεκανα 2η μαγνητικη πριν λιγες μερες επειδη ενοιωθα ανεξηγητη κοπωση και ειχα ακριβως τα ιδια ευρηματα παλι. Εχω αγχωθει εις διπλουν γτ στο μεταξυ εκανα και κατι εξετασεις αιματος για τον ιο Epstein Barr που λεγεται οτι σχετιζεται αμεσα με ΣΚΠ και οτι ολοι οσοι εχουν την ασθενεια ειχαν περασει καποτε τον ιο αυτο. Βρεθηκαν θετικα τα αντισωματα που σημαινει οτι εχω περασει και γω τον ιο καποτε, βεβαια δε θυμαμαι να ειχα ποτε λοιμωδη μονοπυρηνωση. Επισης αυτον τον ιο τον εχει το 90% του πληθυσμου αλλα..... Δεν ξερω τι να κανω, σε ποιον γιατρο ν απευθυνθω, δν εχω και χρηματα γτ σπουδαζω ακομα. Εχω τρελαθει στην κυριολεξια.


Καλημερα δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω για τον ιο αυτο.ουτε τι ειναι.δες ομως απντην αρχη .σοκ'αγχος'συσπασεις γιατρος.δεςτην σειρα.οι γιατροι τι σου ειπαν για αυτες τις εστιες.εχω και γω συσπασεις πολλες.

----------


## aliki21

> Καλημερα δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω για τον ιο αυτο.ουτε τι ειναι.δες ομως απντην αρχη .σοκ'αγχος'συσπασεις γιατρος.δεςτην σειρα.οι γιατροι τι σου ειπαν για αυτες τις εστιες.εχω και γω συσπασεις πολλες.


Γεια σου Αχιλλεα. Ο ιος αυτος ειναι της λοιμωδους μονοπυρηνωσης που συνηθως το παθαιναν τα παιδια στο σχολειο, καθως λεγεται και νοσος του φιλιου, γτ μεταδιδεται με το σαλιο. Ε πυρετος, κοπωση, κλασσικη ιωση. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι σ αυτο το forum μονο εχω συναντησει ατομα με μυικες συσπασεις! Και γω ετσι πιστευα οτι ειναι απο το αγχος, μεχρι που ειδα τα αποτελεσματα της μαγνητικης και επαθα το 2ο σοκ. Τα ειχα δειξει σ ενα γιατρο του Ευαγγελισμου, αλλα με ξεπεταξε λεγοντας αγχος κλπ Γενικα δεν μου εξηγει κανεις τι συμβαινει και γι αυτο πηγα σε 2ο γιατρο, ο οποιος επισης δε μου εξηγουσε και ηταν πολυ ουδετερος και απλα μου εγραψε να κανω 2η μαγνητικη. Το θεμα ειναι οτι γνωριζω 2 κοπελες που εχουν ΣΚΠ απο τα 23 τους, η οποια τους παρουσιαστηκε με συμπτωματα οπως διπλωπια και μουδιασματα, τα οποια ειχα και γω πριν 2 χρονια. Το ξερω οτι ειναι συμπτωματα που θα μπορουσε να εχει ο καθενας για λιγο καιρο, αλλα σε συνδυασμο με πορισμα στη μαγνητικη ειναι ακομα πιο τρομακτικο. Οταν τα σκεφτομαι δε μπορω να κλεισω ματι και εχω ταχυκαρδιες.. Τωρα ολοι οι γιατροι ειναι διακοπες, πρεπει να περιμενω τελη του μηνα να δειξω σε νευρολογο τη νεα μαγνητικη..

----------


## andreas86

Καλησπερα καινουριος εδω σημερα εκανα εγγραφη!! Συγχαρητηρια στην σελιδα,σε αυτων,αυτους που την εφτιαξαν!! Για γνωριμία μπηκα εδω σε αυτο το θεμα, πιο πολυ αγχος αντιμετωπιζω και εγω αλλα συσπασεις οχι, πιστευω να βοηθηθω σε οποιο βαθμο γινεται οπως πιστευω να βοηθηθειτε και εσεις, για φιλους και τα λειπα δεν ξερω πως γινεται δεν το εχω ψαξει αλλα σιγα,σιγα στην πορεια ολα θα γινουν συγχωρεστεμαι για τυχον ορθογραφικα λαθη χαρηκα που βρισκομαι εδω μεσα καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

Το καταλαβενω εν μέρει. Τι σου ειπαν οι γιατροι;δεν γινεται ξεπετα αν ειχες κατι σοβαρο.

----------


## blackcrow

Τα ίδια βιώνω και εγώ και ταλαιπωρώ και τους γύρω μου. Πάρα πολλές εξετάσεις (τουλάχιστον 12 αιμοληψίες σε τρεις μήνες, ακτινογραφίες, τρεις μαγνητικές, εξετάσεις ούρων, πάνω από δέκα γιατροί (και λίγους λέω) και και και και). Διαβεβαιώσεις αλλά ο φόβος με κυριεύει και δε μπορώ να με ελέγξω. Κόβονται τα πόδια μου. Άσχημο πράγμα. Η λύση είναι η ψυχοθεραπεία και αν χρειάζεται η φαρμακευτική αγωγή για μια ισορροπία. Δε γίνεται αλλιώς. Υπομονή παιδιά. Τουλάχιστον το ότι διαβάζουμε ότι και άλλοι βιώνουν κάτι παρόμοιο μας κάνει να μην αισθανόμαστε μόνοι. Τι να πω; Εύχομαι να σταματήσουμε να ψάχνουμε στο διαδίκτυο (αυτό με έχει φάει, ειδικά κάτι βραδινές ώρες που μετά την ανάγνωση συμπτωμάτων δεν ξέρω κατά που να πάω. Να κατέβω στο δρόμο; Να πάω στο νοσοκομείο; Να πάρω τηλέφωνο μέσα στα ξημερώματα; Τραγικό) και να γυρνάμε στους γιατρούς.

----------


## aliki21

Ο νευρολογος (επιμελητης νευρολογιας 451) μου ειπε οτι δεν εβλεπε καν τις εστιες στην μαγνητικη (ενω τις εγραφε στο πορισμα ο ακτινολογος) και γι αυτο μου ειπε να κανω επαναληπτικη και πως αν δν υπαρχει διαφορά, να το αφησω. Τωρα εγω ξερω οτι σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις, πρεπει να βρεις καλο γιατρο γτ αλλιως θα ψαχνεσαι συνεχεια. Θα κανω απλα υπομονη μεχρι τελη Αυγουστου που θα επισκεφτω εναν αλλο.. Ρωτησα ενα φιλο μου στρατιωτικο νοσηλευτη και μου ειπε οτι μυικες συσπασεις δν ειναι σιγουρα συμπτωμα ΣΚΠ και οτι εστιες μπορει να μην ειναι και τπτ. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι εχω δει περιπτωσεις που εμφανιζονται εστιες σε μαγνητικη οταν εχεις χρονιες ημικρανιες ή αλλα. Αν ψαξω το ιντερνετ βεβαια παντου εμφανιζεται η ΣΚΠ μαζι με εστιες, αλλα υπο περιπτωσεις και σε συνδυασμο με τα απαραιτητα συμπτωματα του τυπου θολη οραση, μουδιασμα για μερες ή παραλυση, κατι που να σε βγαζει δλδ εντελως off απο την καθημερινοτητα σου. Τωρα οσοι απο δω δεν εχετε δει ποτε εστια σε μαγνητικη εγκεφαλου και αυχενα και δεν εχετε συμπτωματα παραλυσης ή μουδιασματος για μερες δεν εχετε κανενα λογο ανησυχιας. Ολα ειναι λογω αγχους. Δλδ και γω αναγνωριζω οτι οι μυικες συσπασεις ειναι λογω αγχους, που εχω. Αλλα.. ειναι και οι ρημαδοεστιες που δε μαφησουν να ηρεμησω.....

----------


## PenyP

Εγω θολη οραση,διπλά φωτα και φωτεινα σημεια καθως κ μουδιασματα εχω παρα πλ καιρο...μηνες τωρα...με διαβεβαιωσε η νευρολογος μ οτι δν ειναι κατι..αν ηταν θα ειχε φανει στη μαγνητικη...εχω φαρι τετοιο κολλημα με τη ΣΚΠ που κοντευω να τρελαθω.επειδη ειχα κανει μαγνητικη πριν 5 χρονια παλι, μου ειπαν οτι αν υπηρχε κατι θα ειχε εξελιχθει..εμενα ομως η μαγνητικη του φεβρουαριου εδειξε μια ανευ κλινικης σημασιας εστια που δε σχετιζεται με ΣΚΠ..

----------


## aliki21

> Εγω θολη οραση,διπλά φωτα και φωτεινα σημεια καθως κ μουδιασματα εχω παρα πλ καιρο...μηνες τωρα...με διαβεβαιωσε η νευρολογος μ οτι δν ειναι κατι..αν ηταν θα ειχε φανει στη μαγνητικη...εχω φαρι τετοιο κολλημα με τη ΣΚΠ που κοντευω να τρελαθω.επειδη ειχα κανει μαγνητικη πριν 5 χρονια παλι, μου ειπαν οτι αν υπηρχε κατι θα ειχε εξελιχθει..εμενα ομως η μαγνητικη του φεβρουαριου εδειξε μια ανευ κλινικης σημασιας εστια που δε σχετιζεται με ΣΚΠ..


Και μενα δν εχει αλλαξει μετα απο 1,5 χρονο.. οποτε κανουμε επαναληπτικες και βλεπουμε υποθετω ε..; σε καταλαβαινω απολυτα παντως.. εχεις να μου προτεινεις καποιο νευρολογο αν επιτρεπεται;

----------


## PenyP

Δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω..η νευρολογος δν βλεπει κατι εκτος απο αυξημενα αντανακλαστικα..ομως εξακολουθω να ανησυχω για σκληρυνση λογω ορασης κ ποδιου..ποναει,τρυπαει κ μουδιαζει πολυ... :Frown:  που μενεις;

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

[QUOTE=PenyP;628899]Δεν ξερω τι πρεπει να κανω..η νευρολογος δν βλεπει κατι εκτος απο αυξημενα αντανακλαστικα..ομως εξακολουθω να ανησυχω για σκληρυνση λογω ορασης κ ποδιου..ποναει,τρυπαει κ μουδιαζει πολυ... :Frown:  που μενεις;[/QUQUOπαιδια προσπαθησται να μην κανεται τιποτα.ξερω.ξερω περαν των δυνατοτιτων σας .ειμαι35 και βασανιζομαι απο τα18 σταδιακα με κατι απο καρδια ειτζ και τα τελετεια 1και μησο χρονο μονο με νευρολογικα.ειναι φιρες που θελω να παω στο διαολο ειναι που λεω να πα να γαμ....αλλα ειμαι παλι εδω .διωχτε το πριν σας διωξει πεταξα και πεταω χρονια.και στο φιναλε φοβασται τι σκπ και πες οτι εχεται αποτι εισαι χειροτερα απ το αγχος η απο αυτο που δεν εχεται.

----------


## blackcrow

Αναφέρω κάποια από τα προβλήματα των τελευταίων μηνών στο θέμα "Αυχενικό και ψυχολογικά".
Τώρα, έχω κανα δυο εβδομάδες που νιώθω τραβήγματα στους μυς των ποδιών και του ενός γονάτου. 
Σε πρώτη φάση εμφανίζονταν όταν ξυπνούσα και όταν περπατούσα λίγο εξαφανίζονταν. 
Τις τελευταίες μέρες με ενοχλεί καθόλη τη διάρκεια της κίνησης. 
Με στενοχωρεί γιατί το περπάτημα ήταν μια εκτόνωση για μένα. 
Για πείτε ρε παιδιά, είναι δυνατόν όλα αυτά να σχετίζονται με το άγχος και την κατάθλιψη; 
Φοβάμαι πολύ μιας και στα μέσα Αυγούστου ξεκινώ και πάλι δουλειά και φοβάμαι μη και χειροτερέψει η κατάσταση και δε μπορώ να ανταποκριθώ. 
Αύριο θα ξεκινήσω αγωγή με αντικαταθλιπτικά μπας και οφείλεται εκεί και δω καμιά βελτίωση.

----------


## PenyP

Εχω κ εγω το ιδιο αριβως θεμα με το ποδι...τραβηγματα,τρυπηματα ...κ στο γονατο ακομα πιο εντονα... 
 :Frown:  δν μπορω να καταλαβω τι σχεση εχουν με το αγχος..δν μπορω να δεχτω οτι εχουν..τα εχω τοσο καιρο..κ επισης εχω κ την οραση,τις εμβοες,κ μια αισθηση πιεσης(σαν ξενο σωμα) στην καταποση!

----------


## faihkaps

PenyP Δες εδω τι μπορει να κανει το αγχος.Ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα ηρεμησεις μετα απ'αυτο....http://www.anew.gr/psychology/article.php?aid=73

----------


## jim101100

Καλησπερα παιδια ειχα ξεχασει αυτο το post kai ανοιξα καταλαθος δικο μου ευτυχως ο φιλος αχιλλεας μου το θυμισε και με εκανε να αντιληφθω οτι νιωθω εδω και 3 μηνες αυτες τις συσπασει, περιεργο πραγμα το μυαλο το ειχα ξεχασει τελειως. Θελω ομως να ρωτησω κατι την παρεα... Τις τελευταιες μερες παταω τα ποδια μου καθιστως και βλεπω τις μυικες συσπασεις σαν να κουνιεται ο μυς κυριως το ποντικι πισω απο το καλαμι, το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι δεν τις νιωθω. Τωρα αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο ειναι απο το αγχος τι στο καλο? το εχει παρατηρησει κανενας αλλος?

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλησπερα παιδια ειχα ξεχασει αυτο το post kai ανοιξα καταλαθος δικο μου ευτυχως ο φιλος αχιλλεας μου το θυμισε και με εκανε να αντιληφθω οτι νιωθω εδω και 3 μηνες αυτες τις συσπασει, περιεργο πραγμα το μυαλο το ειχα ξεχασει τελειως. Θελω ομως να ρωτησω κατι την παρεα... Τις τελευταιες μερες παταω τα ποδια μου καθιστως και βλεπω τις μυικες συσπασεις σαν να κουνιεται ο μυς κυριως το ποντικι πισω απο το καλαμι, το θεμα ειναι ομως οτι δεν τις νιωθω. Τωρα αυτο ειναι φυσιολογικο ειναι απο το αγχος τι στο καλο? το εχει παρατηρησει κανενας αλλος?


Τι μαλακιες λες.νιωθεις και δεν νιωθεις.και γω τις μισες δεν τις νιωθω.αν τις παρατιρισω μπορει νατις νιωσω .μην ασχολεισαι χαλας τον ομορφο και υπερπολιτιμο χρονο σου με βλακειες.δες μονο ποσος χρονος εχει σπαταλιστη σ αυτο το ποστ συνολικα απο τον καθενα μας και θα καταλαβεις

----------


## kostas62

Μπραβο Αχιλλεα! !

Σε θυμαμαι πριν καποιο διαστημα μεσα στον πανικο με αυτο το προβλημα σου! 
Φαινεται οτι με ψυχραιμια και λογικη ,τελικα το ξεπερασες. 

καλη συνεχεια σε σενα και τους υπολιπους ομοιοπαθουντες!

----------


## PenyP

Εγω παντως παιδια παρολο που περασε το καλοκαιρι,χειροτερευω συνεχως...

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Μπραβο Αχιλλεα! !
> 
> Σε θυμαμαι πριν καποιο διαστημα μεσα στον πανικο με αυτο το προβλημα σου! 
> Φαινεται οτι με ψυχραιμια και λογικη ,τελικα το ξεπερασες. 
> 
> καλη συνεχεια σε σενα και τους υπολιπους ομοιοπαθουντες!


Κωστα ευχαριστω.η αληθεια ειναι οτι το αγχος και οι σπασμοι δεν φυγαν .απλα βαρεθηκα να ασχολουμαι.βαρεθηκα.........να πεταω χρονο .να ειμαι πιο μαλακας απ οτι ειμαι .και να παω σαν γατι χεσμενο σε καθε γιατρο και να ρωταω τα ιδια και τα ιδια.για αυτο ας το δουν και οι αλλοι και ας πραξουν αναλογος

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Κωστα ευχαριστω.η αληθεια ειναι οτι το αγχος και οι σπασμοι δεν φυγαν .απλα βαρεθηκα να ασχολουμαι.βαρεθηκα.........να πεταω χρονο .να ειμαι πιο μαλακας απ οτι ειμαι .και να παω σαν γατι χεσμενο σε καθε γιατρο και να ρωταω τα ιδια και τα ιδια.για αυτο ας το δουν και οι αλλοι και ας πραξουν αναλογος


Μαντι ειδα οτι εγραψες σε αλλο ποστ...αν το δεις γραψε .ολα καλα ;

----------


## madiwasp

Καλησπερα Αχιλλεα!! Καλησπερα και σε ολα τα παιδια!!! Εγω με τις συσπασουλες μου κανουμε τρελη παρεα 2 χρονια...δεν μπορω χωρις αυτες!!! Αν μου περασουν θα τρελαθω!

----------


## LORA17

καλημερα!!
Μπηκα σημερα απο περιεργια να δω τι γινεται σε αυτο το αγαπημενο φορουμ.....και ειδα οτι το θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει εχει γινει δημοφιλες! κριμα :Frown: 
Εγω παντως παιδια ειμαι καλα.....ευτυχως! Ελπιζω να μην επιστρεψει....αλλα αν δεν αφησω το αγχος να με κυριεψει ξανα....πιστευω οτι πραγματικα δεν θα ξαναζησω αυτον τον εφιαλτη!
Καλη δυναμη!

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλησπερα Αχιλλεα!! Καλησπερα και σε ολα τα παιδια!!! Εγω με τις συσπασουλες μου κανουμε τρελη παρεα 2 χρονια...δεν μπορω χωρις αυτες!!! Αν μου περασουν θα τρελαθω!


Μαντυ στη γλωσσα σταματισαν η τιποτα.εγω τις εχω αρκετα ακομα .μα καλα δε σταματαν ποτε.; τι σκατα γινεται;

----------


## madiwasp

> Μαντυ στη γλωσσα σταματισαν η τιποτα.εγω τις εχω αρκετα ακομα .μα καλα δε σταματαν ποτε.; τι σκατα γινεται;


Δε σταμάτησαν!!! ειδικά στη γλώσσα τις έχω σχεδον καθε μέρα και πολλές φορές μέσα στη μέρα..παρτε το χαμπάρι δεν έχουμε τίποτα!!!
Α, διαβάστε κι αυτό το άρθρο...ειδικά την παράγραφο για τους μυικούς σπασμούς!!! (οι οποίοι συχνά αποκτούν μόνιμο χαρακτήρα....!)
http://www.iatrikanea.gr/2013/3765/

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Καλησπερα Αχιλλεα!! Καλησπερα και σε ολα τα παιδια!!! Εγω με τις συσπασουλες μου κανουμε τρελη παρεα 2 χρονια...δεν μπορω χωρις αυτες!!! Αν μου περασουν θα τρελαθω!


Συνήθισες,ε?:Ρ

----------


## madiwasp

> Συνήθισες,ε?:Ρ


νομίζω θα πάθω κατάθλιψη τη μέρα που θα μου σταματήσουν...το εννοώ..:P

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Δε σταμάτησαν!!! ειδικά στη γλώσσα τις έχω σχεδον καθε μέρα και πολλές φορές μέσα στη μέρα..παρτε το χαμπάρι δεν έχουμε τίποτα!!!
> Α, διαβάστε κι αυτό το άρθρο...ειδικά την παράγραφο για τους μυικούς σπασμούς!!! (οι οποίοι συχνά αποκτούν μόνιμο χαρακτήρα....!)
> http://www.iatrikanea.gr/2013/3765/


Και εγω τις εχω καθε μερα μα καθε μερα.αλλες μερες περισοτερο αλλες λιγοτερο .απλα μου τι σπαν και πολυ .και εμαθα να πορευομαι και να μην δινω σημασια οσο ειναι δυνατον.περασεσχεδον χρονος χα χα χα.

----------


## madiwasp

> Και εγω τις εχω καθε μερα μα καθε μερα.αλλες μερες περισοτερο αλλες λιγοτερο .απλα μου τι σπαν και πολυ .και εμαθα να πορευομαι και να μην δινω σημασια οσο ειναι δυνατον.περασεσχεδον χρονος χα χα χα.


Αχιλλέα δε θέλω να σε απογοητεύσω, αλλά νομίζω ότι κι εσύ θα τις έχεις μόνιμα αυτές τις συσπάσεις...όπως εγώ και πολύς κόσμος..απλά μαθαίνουμε να ζούμε μ' αυτό...το καλό είναι οτι ποτέ δεν πρόκειται να πάθουμε το παραμικρό απ' αυτό!!!απλά είναι ένας τρόπος να εκτονώνεται ο οργανισμός μας από το άγχος και το στρες...

----------


## Anastasaki

Καλησπέρα είμαι κενουργια στο φόρουμ διαβάζω της ανάρτησης σας και κάπως παρηγορουμε. Βρε παιδιά πάντα ήμουν ανχοδεις τυπος αλλά τα τελευτεα 2 χρόνια μετά την γέννα μου συμβαίνουν διαφορά από γιατρό σε γιατρό πάντα είδους υποτασηκιαα λόγο του στηγμα τος και πάντα ζάλήζόμόύν πρην χρόνια είχα λυποθυμηση γιατί είχε κατεβη ο αιματοκρητης μου 23 και χτύπησα σοβαρά στο κεφάλι και μου δυμιουργισε ηληγκους. Το ξεπέρασα ας έρθω στο τώρα μετά την γέννα άρχισαν τα πρωτα σημάδια ανέβηκε η πίεση 16 ενώ είμαι υποτασηκιαα παθενω κρίση μου εξηγαν η γιατρι οτη ήταν φυσιολογικό και οτη θα επανέλθω με κράτησε 10 μέρες μετά όλα καλά μετά από αυτο ξεκίνησαν η ηληγκους τρελαθηκα εκλεγε τι θα κανω ποιος θα πρωσεχει το μωρό μου κονσέρβα να τρελαθω ο άντρας μου με ετρεχε σε οαθολογους σε ψυχειατρους κάναμε και μαγνητική ευτυχώς βγήκε ξαθαρη εκτός από τον αυχένα που ηχα κηλες κοιστες και ένα σπονδηλας κατεστραμενος πάει αυτο λέμε από εκεί είναι η ζαλαδες λόγο του χτυπηματος που ηχα λποθυμηση τότε τώρα εδώ και ένα χρόνο τρέχω από καρδιολογο σε καρδιολογο έχω έντονες ταχυπαλμιες με πονο στο στερνος η γιατρη δεν μου βρίσκουν τίποτα κάθε φωρα που με ποιανει αγαπητή μου εγώ τρελαίνομαι είναι κάτι σαν σπαζμος με πονο δεν αντέχω να πάω και σε άλόν γιατρό πητες μου σας παρακαλώ αν κάποιος από εσάς το παθενουν με ποιανει στη μέση του στήθους με πόνο και είναι κάτι σαν σπαζμος κοντεύω να τρελαθώ σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## Pss

Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους!Εμένα η ιστορία μου είναι λίγο αλλόκοτη και όλα ξεκίνησαν από ένα κακό όνειρο.Είδα ότι μου διέγνωσαν als.Ξύπνησα το πρωί και βρήκα στο internet τι σημαίνει αυτό,και καταλαβαίνετε...Την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα έκλεισα ραντεβού σε νευρολόγο, έκανα MRI εγκεφάλου και αυχένα καθώς και ηλεκτρομυογράφημα.Η μαγνητική έδειξε λίγες εστίες άνευ σημασίας και το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα μια τενοντίτιδα στο αριστερό χέρι που έχω χρόνια.Ολα καλά δηλαδή.Έλα όμως που εμένα μου έχει μπει στο κεφάλι μου κι έχουν αρχίσει οι συσπάσεις στη γλώσσα,η οποία καμιά φορά πονάει κιόλας στη μάσηση.Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο ο οποίος μου είπε ότι πρόκειται περί νοσοφοβίας,αλλά επειδή είναι αρχικό στάδιο να ξεκινήσω γυμναστήριο και να κάνω ο,τι με ευχαριστεί και τα ξαναλέμε.Το πρόβλημα παραμένει γιατί είμαι μητέρα 2 παιδιών χωρίς καμία βοήθεια κι έχω ένα σύζυγο ο οποίος δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί την κατάσταση μου κι όταν θυμώνει με λέει τρελλή κι ότι θα μου πάρει τα παιδιά για να μην τα αρρωστήσω κι αυτά!Όπως καταλαβαίνετε προσποιούμαι ότι είναι όλα υπέροχα, αλλά μέσα μου υποφέρω.

----------


## Aerozol

όταν κάποια ενόχληση είναι σε όλο το σώμα, ή τέλος πάντων πότε από εδώ πότε από 'κει, δεν πρόκειται για κάτι νευρολογικό. Να είσαι σίγουρος γι'αυτό....Στο λέω εγώ, που έχω ακριβώς την ίδια φοβία με σένα, περί σκλήρυνσης και φοβάμαι μόνο και μόνο γιατί οι <<ενοχλήσεις>>, δεν εκτείνονται σε όλο το σώμα ή σε διαφορετικά σημεία,οπότε ευλόγως, θα το απέδιδα σε ψυχοσωματικά.

----------


## αχιλλεαςg

> Καλημέρα και καλό μήνα σε όλους!Εμένα η ιστορία μου είναι λίγο αλλόκοτη και όλα ξεκίνησαν από ένα κακό όνειρο.Είδα ότι μου διέγνωσαν als.Ξύπνησα το πρωί και βρήκα στο internet τι σημαίνει αυτό,και καταλαβαίνετε...Την επόμενη κιόλας μέρα έκλεισα ραντεβού σε νευρολόγο, έκανα MRI εγκεφάλου και αυχένα καθώς και ηλεκτρομυογράφημα.Η μαγνητική έδειξε λίγες εστίες άνευ σημασίας και το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα μια τενοντίτιδα στο αριστερό χέρι που έχω χρόνια.Ολα καλά δηλαδή.Έλα όμως που εμένα μου έχει μπει στο κεφάλι μου κι έχουν αρχίσει οι συσπάσεις στη γλώσσα,η οποία καμιά φορά πονάει κιόλας στη μάσηση.Πήγα σε ψυχίατρο ο οποίος μου είπε ότι πρόκειται περί νοσοφοβίας,αλλά επειδή είναι αρχικό στάδιο να ξεκινήσω γυμναστήριο και να κάνω ο,τι με ευχαριστεί και τα ξαναλέμε.Το πρόβλημα παραμένει γιατί είμαι μητέρα 2 παιδιών χωρίς καμία βοήθεια κι έχω ένα σύζυγο ο οποίος δεν μπορεί να διαχειριστεί την κατάσταση μου κι όταν θυμώνει με λέει τρελλή κι ότι θα μου πάρει τα παιδιά για να μην τα αρρωστήσω κι αυτά!Όπως καταλαβαίνετε προσποιούμαι ότι είναι όλα υπέροχα, αλλά μέσα μου υποφέρω.


εχω καιρο να γραψω.απλα γιατι τα γραψα εκει που πρεπει ....ξερεται απο συσπασεις φουλ.αστες να υπαρχουν .τωρα για το ποσο τρελη η οχι εισαι ειναι αλλο θεμα.( αν πεις σε καποιον που κοντευει να σκασει απο το φαγητο οτι πεινας .θα πει ενταξη καταλαβαινω.....και θα ξειση το δεξι του) αυτο για το συζηγο σου.αν ανατρεξεις και δεις τι εχουμαι περασει πολλοι απο μας θα καταλαβεις.γραφτα να σε γραψουν.μην μπεις στο φαυλο κυκλο.στο λεω σαν γονιος μην πετας τις στιγμες σου .ξερω δυσκολο αλλα πρεπει.εμενα η γλωσσα χωρευει καθε μερα αλλες καταλαβενω αλλες οχι αλλα οκ.μακρια απο το ιντερνετ. Καλο κουραγιο και γραφτα.θα με θυμηθεις.ακου αλς και παπαρ.......

----------


## Pss

> εχω καιρο να γραψω.απλα γιατι τα γραψα εκει που πρεπει ....ξερεται απο συσπασεις φουλ.αστες να υπαρχουν .τωρα για το ποσο τρελη η οχι εισαι ειναι αλλο θεμα.( αν πεις σε καποιον που κοντευει να σκασει απο το φαγητο οτι πεινας .θα πει ενταξη καταλαβαινω.....και θα ξειση το δεξι του) αυτο για το συζηγο σου.αν ανατρεξεις και δεις τι εχουμαι περασει πολλοι απο μας θα καταλαβεις.γραφτα να σε γραψουν.μην μπεις στο φαυλο κυκλο.στο λεω σαν γονιος μην πετας τις στιγμες σου .ξερω δυσκολο αλλα πρεπει.εμενα η γλωσσα χωρευει καθε μερα αλλες καταλαβενω αλλες οχι αλλα οκ.μακρια απο το ιντερνετ. Καλο κουραγιο και γραφτα.θα με θυμηθεις.ακου αλς και παπαρ.......


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας!Μου δώσατε πραγματικά πολύ κουράγιο!

----------


## madiwasp

διαβασε κ τα δικα μου..3 χρονια συσπασεις καθημερινα σε γλωσσα σωμα κ προσωπο!!! κ εγω για als φοβομουν!!!! καλο κουραγιο!! μακρια απο ιντερνετ!!!! μπες εδω να τα λεμε να σου δινουμε κουραγιο!!! τιποτα δεν εχεις!!!

----------


## Fleur

αχ βρε παιδια, διαβαζοντας σας παιρνω κουραγιο. παλευω χρονια και υπαρχουν φορες που ειμαι στα πατωματα οπως τωρα. βλεπετε ελαβα καθυστερημενα την αποφαση να ξεκινησω να βαλω μπρος για παιδι και με αγχωσε ισως αυτο...καποια στιγμη λοιπον μετα απο κουραση στη δουλεια μουδιασε ο αντιχειρας μου...και παρεμεινε..μουδιασμενος. εχω κανει μαγνητικη με τον αιωνιο φοβο της ΣΚΠ το φθινοπωρο του 2015 αλλα ήταν καθαρη. απο την αλλη δεν αντεχω ψυχολογικα να το ξανακανω αυτο με τους γιατρους εκτος αν φτασω παλι στα οριακα μου σημεια. ενδιαμεσα φυσικα περασα και τον φοβο με το hiv οπου εξεταστηκα 2 φορες μαλιστα....τι να πω..κουραστηκα παιδια πραγματικά

----------


## madiwasp

> αχ βρε παιδια, διαβαζοντας σας παιρνω κουραγιο. παλευω χρονια και υπαρχουν φορες που ειμαι στα πατωματα οπως τωρα. βλεπετε ελαβα καθυστερημενα την αποφαση να ξεκινησω να βαλω μπρος για παιδι και με αγχωσε ισως αυτο...καποια στιγμη λοιπον μετα απο κουραση στη δουλεια μουδιασε ο αντιχειρας μου...και παρεμεινε..μουδιασμενος. εχω κανει μαγνητικη με τον αιωνιο φοβο της ΣΚΠ το φθινοπωρο του 2015 αλλα ήταν καθαρη. απο την αλλη δεν αντεχω ψυχολογικα να το ξανακανω αυτο με τους γιατρους εκτος αν φτασω παλι στα οριακα μου σημεια. ενδιαμεσα φυσικα περασα και τον φοβο με το hiv οπου εξεταστηκα 2 φορες μαλιστα....τι να πω..κουραστηκα παιδια πραγματικά


Φλερούλα μου, κάτσε να κάνεις παιδί με το καλό και να δεις για πότε θα σου περάσουν όλα...εγγύηση!!!! θυμάσαι τι τράβαγα εγώ?!

----------


## Kst

Τελευταιες μερες νιωθω στο τρικεφαλο να κουνιεται.... Πισω στη πλατη,χαμηλα στη πλατη,στη γαμπα...., ακομα και στο στομαχι σαν να ειμαι εγκυος.... κλοτσαει ....παντως εγκυος αποκλειεται να ειμαι αλλιως θα ειμαι σαν τον σβατζενεγκερ που γεννησε στην ταινια.....

----------


## Spirosss

Καλησπερα παιδια..απο οτι βλεπω ειναι παλιο το θεμα και ευχομαι να εχετε ξεπερασει τα προβληματα σας..θα σας πω και την δικια μου ιστορια ανχους..ολα ξεκινησαν πριν απο 5 μηνες οταν ξυπνησα μεσα στον υπνο μου και ηταν σαν να επαθα κριση ασθματος..δεν μπορουσα να αναπνευσω καθολου και
Μετα με
Εποιασαν ταχυακαρδιες φουλ και ετσι κατεληξα στο νοσοκομειο οπου εκει μου ειπαν οτι δεν εχω τιποτα και οτι ειναι απο το ανχος...απο εκεινη την ημερα
Μεχρι και σημερα αρχισε ο εφιαλτης μου..εχω παει στο νοσοκομειο 5 φορες γιατι νομιζα οτι παθαινω εμφραγμα..εχω παει σε ολους τους γιατρους και εχω κανει γαστροσκοπηση επειδη ειχα καουρες καινπαλινδρομηση..μετα εκανα κολονοσκοπηση μετα πηγα σε πνευμονολογικο νοσοκομειο και εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις για τα πνευμονια πηγα σε καρδιολογογο μαι εκει εκανα ολες τις εξετασεις πηγα σε ορθοπεδικο και με
Εστειλε να κανω μαγνητικη στον αυχενα και στην σπονδυληκη στυλη εξετασα τα νεφρα και εκανα κυστιοσκοπηση γιατι με
Ειχαν βρει αιμα στα ουρα μαι μαντεψτε..ολα ηταν καλα...τωρα το μονο που μου εχει
Μεινει και
Με ταλαιπωρει ειναι οι συσπασεις απο τους μυς που τους εχω παντου αλλα απο ολη αυτην την κατασταση επαθε σπασμο ενας μυς στην πλατυ αριστερα και μεχρι μπροστα στον θωρακα
Και κανω φυσιοθεραπειες για να με
Περασει γιατι εχω ενοχληση(ευχομαι να ειναι απο αυτο)συν οτι εχω πονο στην μεση και σε ολο το δεξι ποδι και νομιζω ειναι το νευρο(ευχομαι να ειναι λογο δουλειας γιατι κανω καθιστικη δουλεια)και επειδη μενω γερμανια το αυστημα τους εδω ειναι οτι χειροτερο!!!χιλιες φορες στην Ελλαδα..εκλεισα ραντευου σε νευρολογο και περιμενω εδω και δυο
Μηνες και εχω να περιμενω αλλον εναν..ξεχασα να σας πω οτι εχω κατι σαν μουδιασματα στον υπνο
Μου στον αυχενα και
Μιυ φτανουν μεχρι το κεφαλι στην κισω μερια..εχει τυχει σε κανεναν
Κατι παρομοιο;

----------


## Irene4

Καλησπέρα σε όλους... 
Σήμερα ήταν μια ημέρα απελπισίας για μένα και πριν λίγη ώρα είδα τυχαία το site αυτό.Γραφω μόνο για να μοιραστώ τον 'πονο' μου γιατί κανείς στο κοντινό μου περιβάλλον δεν φαίνεται να καταλαβαίνει την κατάστασή μου... 
Εδώ και ένα χρόνο ταλαιπωρουμαι από φούσκωμα στο στομάχι, τους τελευταίους μήνες έγινε χειρότερο με αποτέλεσμα να δυσκολεύομαι να αναπνεύσω,τα πρωινά συνήθως να έχω διαρροιες, να είμαι συνεχώς με έναν αντιαισθητικο τυμπανισμο και μια γενική κατάσταση κούρασης και εξουθενωσης. 
Πήγα σε γαστρεντερολογο μου έδωσε χάπια για το έντερο και το στομάχι αλλά δεν κάνανε πολλά... Έχω κάνει αιματολογικες εξετάσεις και υπέρηχο οι οποίες δεν έδειξαν κάτι. 
Σήμερα με έπιασε έντονη κρίση και κόντεψα να πάω στο νοσοκομείο, αυτό με έριξε πολύ ψυχολογικά. 
Υπάρχει κάποιος που περνάει κάτι τέτοιο;Θα μπορούσε να είναι ψυχοσωματικο; 
Η ειρωνεία είναι ότι εδώ και ένα χρόνο μου συμβαίνουν όμορφα πράγματα στη ζωή μου που όμως δεν μπορώ να απολαύσω με αυτό το πρόβλημά μου... 
Σας ευχαριστώ που με 'ακουσατε'

----------


## Spirosss

Ειρηνη το καλυτερο που εχεισ να κανεις ειναι να κανεις μια γαστροσκοπηση για να σιγουρευτεις οτι δεν εχεις καποιο θεμα αν ειναι οκ τοτε ειναι σιγουρα ψυχοσωματικο..εγω εδω και 5 μηνες εχω περασει τα παντα και ειχα και προβλημα με το στομαχι και εκανα 2 γαστροσκοπησεις γιατι τον πρωτο γιατρο δεν τον πιστεψα και μετα πηρα κατι χαπια για μια εβδομαδα και εστρωσα..και εμενα με πονουσε στο στηθος αναμεσα και ειχα συνεχεια καουρες και δυσπνοια..μια φορα εφαγα φακη και κοντεψα να πεθανω..δεν μπορουσα να παρω αναπνοη και συνεχεια ρεβομουν και δεν κοιμηθηκα ολο το βραδυ και το πρωι πηγα στο νοσοκομειο..και εμενα φαντασου με ποιασαν οταν αρχισαν και μου συμβαιναν ομορφα πραγματα στην ζωη μου και μιλησα με εναν ψυχολογο και μου ειπε οτι ειχα μαζεμενα πραγματα απο τα ασχημα παιδικα μου χρονια αλλα ειχεσ τοσο καιρο αλλα προβληματα που σε απασχολουσαν και ετσι μολις τα ελυσες σου βγηκαν ολα αυτα που ειχεσ μεσα σου σε ψυχοσωματικα..

----------


## Katiadiva

Ο πατέρας μου είχε σπασμούς μυών σε όλο του το σώμα κράμπες κουτσενε από το ένα πόδι μουδιαζε το χέρι του μέσα σε πολύ λίγο καιρό και άρχισε τις εξετάσεις πριν 3ς μέρες λιπον αφού έκανε κάποιες πολύ δύσκολες εξετάσεις ρωτάει τον γιατρό αν έχει σκλυρισνη κατά πλάκας και ο γιατρός του λέω όχι έχεις 3 με 5 χρόνια ζωής θα πέσεις σε λίγο καιρό στο κρεβάτι θα παραλύσουν όλα και θα πεθάνεις ...... Χωρίς να πει κάποιον ψυχολόγο όπως γίνεται το θέμα είναι όμως ότι... Δεν είχαν γίνει όλες οι εξετάσεις με αποτέλεσμα να κλαίμε 100 άτομα μέχρι χθες και σήμερα μέσω αξονικής μας είπαν ότι έχει πολλές κοιλες στον αυχένα και από αυτό γίνονται όλα τι να πεις ότι και να πεις είναι λίγο παρόλο αυτά διαβάζω πολλά εδώ και θέλω να πω ότι όταν έχετε ένα πρόβλημα μην ακούτε τους άλλους... Που σας; λένε ότι δεν έχετε τίποτα η ότι έχετε κάτι... Πήγενετε σε γιατρό και αν το πρόβλημα είναι σοβαρό όχι σε έναν αλλά σε 10 ο κόσμος έχει τρελαθεί

----------


## Maximos14

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους και σε όλες. Πριν από 2.5 χρόνια είχα παρατηρήσει και εγώ τυχαίους μυϊκούς σπασμούς στο σώμα μου με αποτέλεσμα να ανησυχήσω για διάφορες νευρολογικές ασθένειες. Επισκέφτηκα γύρω στους 7 γιατρούς και όλοι με διαβεβαίωσαν ότι ήμουν απολύτως υγιής. Πιο συγκεκριμένα είχα ποστάρει και σε αυτό το forum δύο θέματα και οι απαντήσεις των μελών με βοήθησαν πολύ στην ψυχολογία μου. Τα θέματα που είχα ξεκινήσει βρίσκονται εδώ [http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...2%CE%AF%CE%B1] και εδώ [http://www.e-psychology.gr/forum/sho...9%CE%B3%CE%AE]. Το κύριο πρόβλημα που αντιμετώπισα ήταν ότι εμπιστευόμουν πιο πολύ το Internet από 7 γιατρούς. Εν τέλει κατέληξα στα εξής. Το άγχος παίζει τεράστιο ρόλο στα συμπτώματα που εμφανίζει κανείς. Ακόμα και κάποιος εντελώς υγιής, αν πιστέψει ότι έχει κάποια ασθένεια και αρχίσει να αγχώνεται 24/7 θα παρατηρήσει συμπτώματα τα οποία ενδεχομένως έχει διαβάσει σε κάποια σελίδα. Η άποψή μου είναι ότι άμα ο γιατρός σας πει ότι είσαστε υγιείς, εμπιστευτείτε τον. Εγώ μετά από 2.5 χρόνια, έχω ξεπεράσει πλήρως την φοβία αυτή [τώρα έχω άλλη ] και έχω παρατηρήσει ότι μπορεί να έχει περάσει και ένα εξάμηνο και να μην έχω κάποια σύσπαση. Αν όμως με πιάσει κάποιο άγχος, οι συσπάσεις αυτές όχι μόνο επιστρέφουν άλλα και αυξάνονται έως ότου μου φύγει το άγχος.


εχεις και εσύ οπω και εγώ αυτονομη νευροπαθεια δηλαδή σωματοποιεις το αγχος σου δηλαδη εισαι ευαισθητος κανε βιοδιαγνωση θα βρες οτι η αιτια του αγχους σου ειναι απολυτως οργανικη ...και εχει ονομα

----------


## Maximos14

Εχω ται ιδια και γραφτηκα για να σας πως τι ξερω αφου βλεπω και σεις δεν βγαζετε ακρη. Αφού πηγατε ολοι και καλα κανατε στους γιατρους και δεν σας βρηκαν τιποτα καντε το elisa golden test για τροφικές δυσανεξίες. Μεχρι τοτε σημειώστε στο μυαλο σας η σε ενα χαρτι το μενου σας και τις ωρες που σας χτυπαν οι μυικοι σπασμοι. Τα αποτελεσματα βγαινουν μεσα σε μια ωρα ειναι αιμοτολογικο και το ποιο αξιοπιστο. Μια βελονια στο δαχτυλο! Αν δεν ειναι απο αντισώματα που επιτιθενται σε τροφες ως ψευδή αντιγονα καντε το τεστ για βαρεα μεταλλα. Μετά μιλαμε

----------


## Maximos14

οταν ακους γιατρο να τα ριχνει στο αγχος εχει μαυρα μεσανυχτα απο βιοχημεια του σωματος

----------


## Maximos14

δεν ειναι τοσο απλο. Δες σε ενα αιμοτολογικο τεστ τις βιταμινες σου. Δες αλατα ηλεκτρολύτες .Αν ολα καλα δες γαστρεντερολογο. Αν ολα καλα τσεκαρε το συνδρομο διαπερατου εντερου. Σε αυτην την περιπτωση τα ξαναλεμε. Εχω τα ιδια. Το αγχος ειναι αιτιατο οχι αιτιο αλλα το επιτεινει με την παραγωγή κορτιζολης ή μ,ε εντονη γυμναστική που κανει το ιδιο

----------


## Maximos14

> Και κατι ακομη..μην κανετε το λαθος και παρετε φαρμακα χωρις λογο..επαιρνα αγχολυτικα και δε γινοταν τιποτα..μεχρι που περασε ο καιρος..ειδα οτι ακομη ζω και δοξα τω Θεω ειμαι τελεια και επαψα να τα σκεφτομαι..να τονισω ομως οτι τα εχω καθε μερα..ενας απιστευτος νευρολογος απο το ΓΝΑ μου ειχε πει..κοπελα μου..αυτα απο τη στιγμη που τα απεκτησες δε θα σου φυγουν ποτε..ειναι εντελως ακινδυνα απλα θα μαθεις να ζεις μ αυτα..οταν αγχωνομαι λιγο παρα πανω παω σαν κομπρεσερ..χτυπανε γαμπες μπρατσα..δακτυλα..ματι γλωσσα...ολα...ολα ομως..


δεν ειναι τοσο απλο. Δες σε ενα αιμοτολογικο τεστ τις βιταμινες σου. Δες αλατα ηλεκτρολύτες .Αν ολα καλα δες γαστρεντερολογο. Αν ολα καλα τσεκαρε το συνδρομο διαπερατου εντερου. Σε αυτην την περιπτωση τα ξαναλεμε. Εχω τα ιδια. Το αγχος ειναι αιτιατο οχι αιτιο αλλα το επιτεινει με την παραγωγή κορτιζολης ή μ,ε εντονη γυμναστική που κανει το ιδιο

----------


## aggelosstr

Κάποτε είχα παρόμοια συμπτώματα + αυπνία.
Πήγα στον νευρολόγο και μου είπε ότι έχω άγχος. Τι να πει και αυτός ο χριστιανός!
Τελικά ανακάλυψα πως ένα τσάι με βότανα που έπινα μου προκαλούσε αυτή τη ταραχή. Εννοείται καφέδες, coca cola και άλλα διεγερτικά ροφήματα θα είχαν σε μένα τα ίδια αποτελέσματα.
Κάτι που μου είπε επίσης o νευρολόγος είναι πως αν θέλεις να τρελαθείς, δεν έχεις παρά να συμβουλευτείς το internet.
Αυτά τα συμπτώματα που περιγράφεις δεν έχουν σχέση με ΣΚΠ. Θα υπήρχε πιθανότητα για Parkinson, αλλά και πάλι δεν μπορεί, γιατί θα στο είχε βρει ο γιατρός πριν από μένα. 
Πρώτα βάζω όσα έχουν πει ήδη οι προλαλίσαντες, και μετά ίσως κάποια διαταραχή στα επίπεδα ντοπαμίνης.
Το συνδέεις με κάποια γεγονότα που έγιναν τότε που ξεκίνησε, ή κάποιους μήνες πριν ξεκινήσει;
Μήπως είσαι χορτοφάγα;

----------


## Maximos14

> Ειρηνη το καλυτερο που εχεισ να κανεις ειναι να κανεις μια γαστροσκοπηση για να σιγουρευτεις οτι δεν εχεις καποιο θεμα αν ειναι οκ τοτε ειναι σιγουρα ψυχοσωματικο..εγω εδω και 5 μηνες εχω περασει τα παντα και ειχα και προβλημα με το στομαχι και εκανα 2 γαστροσκοπησεις γιατι τον πρωτο γιατρο δεν τον πιστεψα και μετα πηρα κατι χαπια για μια εβδομαδα και εστρωσα..και εμενα με πονουσε στο στηθος αναμεσα και ειχα συνεχεια καουρες και δυσπνοια..μια φορα εφαγα φακη και κοντεψα να πεθανω..δεν μπορουσα να παρω αναπνοη και συνεχεια ρεβομουν και δεν κοιμηθηκα ολο το βραδυ και το πρωι πηγα στο νοσοκομειο..και εμενα φαντασου με ποιασαν οταν αρχισαν και μου συμβαιναν ομορφα πραγματα στην ζωη μου και μιλησα με εναν ψυχολογο και μου ειπε οτι ειχα μαζεμενα πραγματα απο τα ασχημα παιδικα μου χρονια αλλα ειχεσ τοσο καιρο αλλα προβληματα που σε απασχολουσαν και ετσι μολις τα ελυσες σου βγηκαν ολα αυτα που ειχεσ μεσα σου σε ψυχοσωματικα..


συγγνωμη ρε φιλε αλλα επειδη τα παιρναω και εγω εχει καουρες φουσκωμα και ο ψυχολογος βρηκε το αιτιο στην παιδική σου ηλικία και δεν το καρπαζωσες; αν δεν εχεις ηπατιτιδα γαστριτιδα κλπ εξετασου για διατροφικές δυσανεξίες. Στο στομαχι ειναι το προβλημα μας παντα και οι σπασμοι απο κει ειναι

----------


## savatage

> οταν ακους γιατρο να τα ριχνει στο αγχος εχει μαυρα μεσανυχτα απο βιοχημεια του σωματος


Μαλιστα.................................... .................................................. .

----------


## leon48

Γεια σας παιδιά και εγω υποφέρω εδώ και μια πενταετία με αρρυθμίες, σπασμούς,μουδιασματα..... Στην αρχή εμφανιζόντουσαν οι αρρυθμίες και οι σπασμοι μια στους 2 μήνες όταν όμως περνούσα περιόδους με τρελο άγχος, οπως έγινε πριν απο 4 μήνες ξέφυγε η κατάσταση. Αντιμετώπισα 200 αρρυθμιες και εγώ μεσα σε μια μέρα.Την ίδια μέρα πήρα απο φαρμακοποιο βαλεριανα,τσιννκο και ραδιολα και είχαν μειωθεί την ίδια μέρα σε 3 αρρυθμίες την ημέρα.Το βάμα αυτο μου το πρότεινε ο φαρμακοποιός,αφου πρώτα του εξήγησα τι είχα. Μετα απο 3 μήνες δεν είχαν φυγει τελείως οι αρρυθμιες,πάλι είχα 1 αρρυθμία καθε 2 μέρες. Πριν 1 μήνα σταμάτησα την βαλεριανα... και ξεκίνησα να πέρνω Μαγνήσιο 400mg ημερισίως μαζι με Β12 και αλλες β βιταμινες. Εχουν μειωθει οι αρρυθμίες και άλλο σε 1 καθε 5 μέρες. Απελπίζομαι οταν σκέφρομαι οτι πρέπει να ζω μ΄αυτό για πάντα, ελπίζω να γινώ ο παλιός άνθρωπος που ήμουνα πριν απο αύτα, όπως ολοί μας. Εσύ stefamw μεσα σε 7 μέρες ησουν καλύτερα απο τοτε που πήρες μαγνήσιο, συγγνωμη που ρωτάω αλλα δεν είχες καθόλου αρρυθμίες μετα αφου ξεκινησες το μαγνήσιο?Τώρα πως είσαι? ρωτάω γιατι σε μενα ακομα εμφανίζονται καθε 5 μέρες και μια. Επίσης εχω διαβάσει στο ιντερνετ οτι στις αρρυθμίες βοηθάει και το κάλιο πολύ, αλλα πρέπει να προσέχω ΠΟΣΟ θα πάρω και να το ΜΟΙΡΑΣΩ μεσα στην ημέρα κατι τετοιο. Σκεφτομαι να πάρω και κάλιο τώρα......γ*μ* το μυαλό μας ολα αυτα το κάνει τελοςπαντων. Ελπιζω τα καλύτερα για όλους μας παιδία, καλό κουράγιο σε όλους δεν είστε μόνοι......

----------


## kiki12

καλησπερα παιδια!!Ελπίζω να ειστε ολοι καλυτερα!! σας βρηκα καθως εψαχνα στο ιντερνετ για διαφορα συμπτωματα!Εμένα ο εφιάλτης μου ξεκινησε τον Αυγουστο,μετα απο μια περιοδο στρες, αχισα να νιωθω πονο στα χερια μου,στην αρχη δεν εδωσα σημασια μετα ομως πονουσα πολυ και καθημερινα!πηγα σ παρα πολλους γιατρους , νευρολογους ρευματολογους, εκανα τα παντα για αυτοανοσα βγηκαν ολα αρνητικα! Πλέον ,πιστευω οτι εχω als.στην κλινικη εξεταση οι νευρολογοι δεν βλεπουν κατι, εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα/νευρογραφημα τελη Αυγουστου στα χερια βγηκε εντελως καθαρο, επειδη συνεχιζε ο πονος εκανα και τον οκτωβρη στα ποδια, και αυτο καθαρο,πλεον ομως νιωθω και τρεμουλο και αδυναμια, οταν βαζω δυναμη τρεμουν οι βραχιονες!ο νευρολογος θεωρει οτι εχω χρονιο αγχος και νοσοφοβια και μ δωσε αγωγη με ηρεμηστικα, εγω νιωθω οτι δεν γινεται να μ προκαλει τοσο πονο και αδυναμια το αγχος! Δεν ξερω που αλλου να απευθυνθω!!

----------


## kiki12

Ειμαι 29 χρονων!! Επισης νιωθω καθημερινα το τρεμουλο και η αδυναμια να επιδεινωνονται!

----------


## kiki12

> Ο πατέρας μου είχε σπασμούς μυών σε όλο του το σώμα κράμπες κουτσενε από το ένα πόδι μουδιαζε το χέρι του μέσα σε πολύ λίγο καιρό και άρχισε τις εξετάσεις πριν 3ς μέρες λιπον αφού έκανε κάποιες πολύ δύσκολες εξετάσεις ρωτάει τον γιατρό αν έχει σκλυρισνη κατά πλάκας και ο γιατρός του λέω όχι έχεις 3 με 5 χρόνια ζωής θα πέσεις σε λίγο καιρό στο κρεβάτι θα παραλύσουν όλα και θα πεθάνεις ...... Χωρίς να πει κάποιον ψυχολόγο όπως γίνεται το θέμα είναι όμως ότι... Δεν είχαν γίνει όλες οι εξετάσεις με αποτέλεσμα να κλαίμε 100 άτομα μέχρι χθες και σήμερα μέσω αξονικής μας είπαν ότι έχει πολλές κοιλες στον αυχένα και από αυτό γίνονται όλα τι να πεις ότι και να πεις είναι λίγο παρόλο αυτά διαβάζω πολλά εδώ και θέλω να πω ότι όταν έχετε ένα πρόβλημα μην ακούτε τους άλλους... Που σας; λένε ότι δεν έχετε τίποτα η ότι έχετε κάτι... Πήγενετε σε γιατρό και αν το πρόβλημα είναι σοβαρό όχι σε έναν αλλά σε 10 ο κόσμος έχει τρελαθεί


katiadiva τελικά τι εγινε με τον μπαμπα σου?????

----------


## George1

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί δεν διαβάζετε τα προηγούμενα ποστ. 
Στην σελίδα 41 πόσταρα το παρακάτω κείμενο. 
Αν το διαβάσετε προσεκτικά θα ηρεμησετε.
Αν δεν ηρεμήσετε τότε να πάτε να σας δει κάποιος ψυχολόγος ή ψυχίατρος.
Γιατί μου φαίνεται πολύ περίεργο ενώ υπάρχουν απαντήσεις εσείς να πέφτετε σε μιζέρια. 
Λοιπόν διαβάστε το. Εγώ μόλις το διάβασα ηρεμησα και έμαθα να ζω με αυτό. 

Παιδιά καλημέρα.
Έψαξα σε ένα αγγλικό site το οποίο είναι μόνο για καλοήθεις δεσμιδωσεις. δηλαδή αυτό που έχουμε όλοι εδώ.
Είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικό και μόλις το διάβασα έχω ηρεμίσει.
ΕΠΑΨΑ ΝΑ ΑΝΥΣΗΧΩ!!!!!
Έχουμε και λέμε.
-Στο ALS οι συσπάσεις που γίνονται στους μύες είναι δεύτερο και τρίτο σύμπτωμα και αυτό γίνεται επειδή ο μυς πεθαίνει. Δηλαδή το πρώτο σύμπτωμα είναι η αδυναμία του μυ να ανταποκριθεί σε μια κίνηση που αυτό γίνετε αντιληπτό από τον ασθενή κατευθείαν και μετά έρχεται η σύσπαση του μυ ως αποτέλεσμα του θανάτου του.
- στο ALS η σύσπαση ξεκινά από έναν μυ και έπειτα προχωρεί στον επόμενο , στον επόμενο με την σειρά κτλ ενώ στις καλοήθεις δεσμιδωσεις πάει παντού.(random ) δηλαδή μπορεί να έχουμε μια σύσπαση στον τετρακέφαλο και μετά στον ώμο και μετά στο άλλο πόδι κτλ. Στον ΑLS δεν είναι έτσι. Στον ALS η σύσπαση ξεκινά από έναν μυ και με την σειρά απλώνετε ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΕΤΕΓΕΝΕΣΤΕΡΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ. ΟΤΑΝ ΦΤΑΣΕΙ Ο ΑΣΘΕΝΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΣΥΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ Η ΑΔΥΝΑΜΙΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΕΙΔΗ ΕΠΕΛΘΕΙ.
- στον ALS η τις περισοτερες φορες η σύσπαση δεν γίνετε ορατή με γυμνό μάτι αλλα αντίθετος θέλει ιδική λάμπα που την έχει ο γιατρός για να τον δει. Είναι χαρακτηριστικό που ένας ρωτάει τον γιατρό ότι βλέπει όλο του το σώμα να δονείτε και ο γιατρός του απαντάει ότι είναι τυχερός που βλέπει τους μύες του να κουνιούνται αφου στον ALS η σύσπαση φαίνεται αμυδρά.
-στην περίπτωση του ALS δεν υπάρχει σήμερα είμαι λίγο καλύτερα και την άλλη μέρα χειρότερα.
Ή χθες είχα αδυναμία και συσπάσεις ενώ την άλλη μέρα δεν έχω τίποτα ή είμαι καλύτερα πράγμα που συμβαίνει στις καλοήθεις δεσμιδωσεις.
Στο ALS πάμε κάθε μέρα προς τα κάτω χωρίς ανεβοκατεβάσματα. Ο μυς πεθαίνει. Δεν γυρνάει η κατάσταση με αντιφλεγμονώδη και παυσίπονα.
- στον ALS δεν νιώθουμε πόνο στους μύες. Απλά έχουμε αδυναμία κίνησης.
- στην πλυοψυφια των περιπτώσεων στις καλοήθεις δεσμιδωσεις όταν αγχωνόμαστε αυτές ξεκινούν. Στον ALS οι συσπάσεις δεν εξαρτώνται από την ψυχική μας διάθεση.
- Επίσης λέει ότι ο ασθενής επειδή μπαίνει στο ιντερνετ να δει τι γίνετε πέφτει κατευθείαν στο ALS και το μυαλό αρχίζει να νομίζει ότι οι μύες κουράζονται και ότι κάποιοι μύες δεν δουλεύουν καλά κτλ. Τα χωρίζει σε κλινική αδυναμία που είναι πραγματική και εκεί το ψάχνουμε καλύτερα και σε εικονική που την δημιουργεί το μυαλό.
Επίσης λέει ότι κάποιοι το έχουν για ώρες άλλοι για μήνες άλλοι για χρόνια άλλοι πεθαίνουν με αυτό και άλλοι επανέρχονται μετά από κάποιο διάστημα πλήρως.

Αυτά παιδιά είναι από ειδικό γιατρό και όχι από forum το οποίο καλό είναι αλλά οι πληροφορίες είναι αφιλτράριστες.
Το site είναι μόνο για αυτό και έχει τα πάντα και οι ασθενείς ρωτάνε και οι γιατροί απαντάνε.
Είναι πάρα πολλοί σαν και εμάς.
Επισκεφτείτε το και θα καταλάβετε.
http://www.aboutbfs.com/forums/index...a76681b2cfe0bd
Να θυμάστε αυτό:
Οι συσπάσεις στο ALS έρχονται μετά από την μυϊκή ατροφία και αδυναμία, πράγμα που γίνετε αντιληπτό από τον ασθενή κατευθείαν.
Λέει πως στην κλινική οι ασθενείς έρχονται επειδή νιώθουν αδυναμία και όχι επειδή έχουν μυϊκές συσπάσεις. 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα και να ηρέμησα αρκετούς όπως ηρέμησα και εγώ διαβάζοντας από ιδικούς γιατρούς με εμπειρία επάνω σε αυτό.

----------


## George1

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά?
Γίναμε καλά όλοι? 
Δεν έχουμε σπασμούς? 
Θαύμα! Θαύμα!

----------


## Vasomp

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά?
> Γίναμε καλά όλοι? 
> Δεν έχουμε σπασμούς? 
> Θαύμα! Θαύμα!


Παιδιά καλησπέρα βλέπω τα post ότι είναι πολυ παλιά αλλα πολύ δυνατά χαχα.. Πείτε μου για αυτή την παράνοια. Εμένα όλη η τρέλα κοντεύει να κλείσει μηνα. Έκανα το λάθος μια μέρα να googlaρω κάποια συμπτωματα ούτε καν δικα μου, όπου με οδήγησαν στη σκπ. Αυτό ήταν μπερδεύτηκε η ζωη μου όλη. Μετα απο λίγες μέρες άρχισα να εχω τσίμπηματα καψίματα μουδιάσματα, επισκέφτηκα 3 νευρολογους παίρνοντας την ιδια απάντηση απο όλους. Ο ενας μου συστησε να κανω μια μαγνητική για να ηρεμήσω ελα όμως που έγινα χειρότερα. Κάποιες εστίες ωστόσο μη παθολογικες τις οποίες ο γιατρός μου είπε να τις ξεχασω γτ θα τρελαθώ στο τέλος κ θα πρέπει να απευθυνθώ αυτή τη φορά σε άλλη ειδικότητα. Παράλληλα ψάχνοντας παλι μαρτυρίες ασθενών με σκπ διαβασα για μυϊκούς σπασμούς. Θελω να σας πω πως απο εκείνη την ημέρα εχω 0 τσίμπηματα κλπ κ άπειρους μυϊκούς σπασμούς συνοδευόμενουε με τρελές ταχυπαλμιες.. Όταν ηρεμώ ηρεμούν κ αυτά οταν πανικοβληθω δεν ξέρω τι να πρωτοκοιταξω οι σπασμοι είναι παντού. Ντρέπομαι να απευθύνω πάλι στο γιατρό.. Δεν ξερω αναρωτιέμαι είναι τόσο μεγάλη η δύναμη του μυαλού που σωματοποιει κάθε τι που μπορεί να διαβάσει κ να στοιχειώσει το μυαλό του?? Help!!!!

----------


## elis

Αδερφε μαγνησιο ηλεκτρολυτεσ και βιταμινεσ με μεταλλα και ξεχνα το ετσι απλα

----------


## Vasomp

> Αδερφε μαγνησιο ηλεκτρολυτεσ και βιταμινεσ με μεταλλα και ξεχνα το ετσι απλα


Θα κάνω μία προσπάθεια και βλέπουμε.. Ειναι εξαντλητικό να είσαι συνέχεια με το φόβο και το άγχος και να παρατηρήσεις τις αντιδράσεις του εαυτού σου

----------


## Ορέστης

Εγω παθαινω fasciculations ειδικα στις γαμπες.

----------


## Vasomp

Το αντιμετωπιζεις καπως?

----------


## marianna27

Καλησπέρα παιδιά μετά από αρκετά χρόνια. Υπάρχει εδώ κάποιος από τους παλιούς; Τι κάνετε; Είστε καλύτερα ή συνεχίζετε τη ζωή σας παρέα με τα συμπτώματα που όλους μας απασχολούσαν και ίσως κάποιους από εμάς συνεχίζουν να μας απασχολούν ακόμη;

----------


## Vasomp

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά μετά από αρκετά χρόνια. Υπάρχει εδώ κάποιος από τους παλιούς; Τι κάνετε; Είστε καλύτερα ή συνεχίζετε τη ζωή σας παρέα με τα συμπτώματα που όλους μας απασχολούσαν και ίσως κάποιους από εμάς συνεχίζουν να μας απασχολούν ακόμη;


Καλησπερα Μαριάννα έχω δει τα post σου στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα.. Πόσα χρόνια πέρασαν για σένα απο τοτε κ εν τέλει σου έφυγαν?? 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## grgagno

μην αγχωνεστε για τους μυικους σπασμους δεν ειναι σχεδον ποτε κατα 99% κατι σοβαρο.....και εγω ειχα τρομερους σε ολο το σωμα για μηνες και ητανε απο το αγχος...και μου εχουν πει νευρολογοι οτι οι μυικοι σπασμοι ειναι κατα 99% καλοηθες κατασταση και οφειλετε σε απλα αιτια...το πιο συχνο ειναι το αγχος..μετα η ελλειψη βιταμινών κυριως μαγνησιου η πολυ καταχρηση καφεΐνης η κουραση κλπ κλπ....αν ειχατε κατι τοσους μηνες θα ειχαν εμφανιστεί και αλλα συμπτωματα και θα γινοτνουσαν πιο σοβαροι οι σπασμοι...

----------


## Vasomp

> μην αγχωνεστε για τους μυικους σπασμους δεν ειναι σχεδον ποτε κατα 99% κατι σοβαρο.....και εγω ειχα τρομερους σε ολο το σωμα για μηνες και ητανε απο το αγχος...και μου εχουν πει νευρολογοι οτι οι μυικοι σπασμοι ειναι κατα 99% καλοηθες κατασταση και οφειλετε σε απλα αιτια...το πιο συχνο ειναι το αγχος..μετα η ελλειψη βιταμινών κυριως μαγνησιου η πολυ καταχρηση καφεΐνης η κουραση κλπ κλπ....αν ειχατε κατι τοσους μηνες θα ειχαν εμφανιστεί και αλλα συμπτωματα και θα γινοτνουσαν πιο σοβαροι οι σπασμοι...


Θετικό αυτό που λες, μακάρι . Εγω προσωπικά τους έχω 4 μήνες τώρα κοντά, μετά από μια παρα πολύ στρεσογονο περίοδο που πέρασα κ την παρετεινα μετά κ απο μόνη μου κάθε μερα να γκουγκλαρω και να ψάχνω για το κάθε συμπτωμα και να βασανίζω το μυαλό μου!! 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## grgagno

> Θετικό αυτό που λες, μακάρι . Εγω προσωπικά τους έχω 4 μήνες τώρα κοντά, μετά από μια παρα πολύ στρεσογονο περίοδο που πέρασα κ την παρετεινα μετά κ απο μόνη μου κάθε μερα να γκουγκλαρω και να ψάχνω για το κάθε συμπτωμα και να βασανίζω το μυαλό μου!! 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


αν σε απασχολει τοσο πολυ θα σου ελεγα να πας να κανεις ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφιμα οπως ειχα κανει εγω...εγω ελεγα στον νευρολογο εχω παντου σπασμους και στο ματι εδω κια μηνες και μου εκανε ηλεκτρομυογραφιμα και μου λεει ανθρωπε μου πας καλα δεν χεις τιποτα ειναι ανευ αιτιας οι σπασμοι σου και το μονο που μπορω να πω για να δικαιολογησω το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα ειναι το αχγος και εγω εκεινη την ωρα πεθενα απο σπασμους που λεει ο λογος...πηγαινε καντο για να σου βγει και απο το μυαλο...γιατι αν δεν το ξεχασεις δεν θα φυγουν οι σπασμοι...εγω και τωρα που σου μιλαω εχω σπασμους αλλα δεν δινω σημασια

----------


## Vasomp

> αν σε απασχολει τοσο πολυ θα σου ελεγα να πας να κανεις ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφιμα οπως ειχα κανει εγω...εγω ελεγα στον νευρολογο εχω παντου σπασμους και στο ματι εδω κια μηνες και μου εκανε ηλεκτρομυογραφιμα και μου λεει ανθρωπε μου πας καλα δεν χεις τιποτα ειναι ανευ αιτιας οι σπασμοι σου και το μονο που μπορω να πω για να δικαιολογησω το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα ειναι το αχγος και εγω εκεινη την ωρα πεθενα απο σπασμους που λεει ο λογος...πηγαινε καντο για να σου βγει και απο το μυαλο...γιατι αν δεν το ξεχασεις δεν θα φυγουν οι σπασμοι...εγω και τωρα που σου μιλαω εχω σπασμους αλλα δεν δινω σημασια


Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω κάνει για το λόγο ότι είχαμε ξεκαθαρίσει με το γιατρό ότι ολα τα συμπτώματα που εχω(αλλα τοτε) είναι λογω στρες κ εμένα μου ξεκινησαν οι σπασμοι μόλις έφυγα από το ιατρείο του δεν γινόταν στο καπακι να ξαναπάω!! Οπότε είπα οκκ είναι κομμάτι κ αυτό όλου του στρες που βιωσα θα φύγει όπως κ τα αλλα κ απο τοτε πέρασαν 4 μήνες, όχι πως ηρέμησα κ ποτε βέβαια.. Αλλα ισως κάνω εν τέλει γτ το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια!! 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## grgagno

> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν έχω κάνει για το λόγο ότι είχαμε ξεκαθαρίσει με το γιατρό ότι ολα τα συμπτώματα που εχω(αλλα τοτε) είναι λογω στρες κ εμένα μου ξεκινησαν οι σπασμοι μόλις έφυγα από το ιατρείο του δεν γινόταν στο καπακι να ξαναπάω!! Οπότε είπα οκκ είναι κομμάτι κ αυτό όλου του στρες που βιωσα θα φύγει όπως κ τα αλλα κ απο τοτε πέρασαν 4 μήνες, όχι πως ηρέμησα κ ποτε βέβαια.. Αλλα ισως κάνω εν τέλει γτ το σκέφτομαι συνέχεια!! 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


το ιδιο λαθος με εμενα..σκεφτομαι επι ενα 6μηνο την ασταθεια και δεν λεει να φυγει...

----------


## Vasomp

> το ιδιο λαθος με εμενα..σκεφτομαι επι ενα 6μηνο την ασταθεια και δεν λεει να φυγει...


Μα εγώ το είδα στον εαυτό μου στιγμές που το ξεχαναγα δεν το ενιωθα αλλα επειδή δεν το έχω λύσει μέσα μου κ στριφογυριζει συνέχεια μέσα στο μυαλό μου, μόλις του δώσω το 100% της προσοχής μου ξανα απο την αρχή!! 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## hagard

Έμενα το αριστερό πόδι όταν ξαπλώνω κάθε φορά κουνιέται σαν παλαβό... Δεν αντέχω την κατάσταση δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω δεν με αφήνει να κοιμηθώ..


> Παιδιά, άνοιξα αυτό το νέο θέμα γιατί πραγματικά βρίσκομαι σε απόγνωση. Εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες νιώθω σε όλο μου το σώμα σπασμούς των μυών. Όπως καμιά φορά πεταρίζει το βλέφαρο...εγώ το νιώθω αυτό σε όλο το σώμα σε διαφορετικά σημεία. Ταυτόχρονα νιώθω και μία αδυναμία στα πόδια... φοβάμαι μην έχω σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας...έψαξα και είδα ότι είναι και αυτά κάποια από τα συμπτώματα....το έχετε νιώσει εσείς ποτέ αυτό? Φοβάμαι για ακόμη μια φορά να αντιμετωπίσω τους δικούς μου και να τους πω τι νιώθω....πάλι θα μου πουν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου.


Εστάλη από Redmi 5 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## turbo

> Μα εγώ το είδα στον εαυτό μου στιγμές που το ξεχαναγα δεν το ενιωθα αλλα επειδή δεν το έχω λύσει μέσα μου κ στριφογυριζει συνέχεια μέσα στο μυαλό μου, μόλις του δώσω το 100% της προσοχής μου ξανα απο την αρχή!! 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Συμπασχουσα να σημειωσω κατι πανω σε αυτη τη παρατηρηση σου γιατι και εγω εχω διαπιστωσει εναν φαυλο κυκλο...οταν του δινουμε σημασια οποιουδηποτε συμπτωματος γινεται χειροτερο οταν ξεχνιομαστε μπορει να υπαρχει αλλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο ομως αυτο μας τυραννα γιατι καποια στιγμη το ξανααισθανομαστε λιγο πιο εντονα και λεμε ρε γαμωτο αφου το ειχα ξεχασει πως γινεται να με ξαναεπιασε αρα μηπως δεν ειναι απο αγχος και μπαινουν αλλες 1002 σκεψεις,google και παμε παλι απο την αρχη...εγω εκει που αρχιζω να καταληγω ειναι οτι το σωμα εχει υποστει ενα "σοκ" λογω αγχους και διαφορων ψυχολογικων παραγοντων για καποιο διαστημα...οταν λοιπον βρισκεται σε μια τετοια κατασταση επι μηνες δεν εχει εναν διακοπτη που τσακ θα τον γυρισουμε και θα ξαναβρεθει στη κατασταση που ηταν ...θελει δουλεια καθημερινη να αντιμετωπισουμε τις ριζες ολου αυτου αφου πρωτα σχεδον ολοι μας εχουμε βεβαιωθει απο μια ντουζινα γιατρους οτι δεν εχουμε τιποτα...και ο οργανισμος θα επανελθει σιγα σιγα στην ομοιοσταση....και οσο γραφω ολα αυτα ειχα μια συσπαση στον αριστερο τετρακεφαλο αλλα οκ μπορει να ειναι απο τον καφε που πινω συγχρονως χαχαχα! Καλο κουραγιο σε ολους παιδια!

----------


## Vasomp

> Συμπασχουσα να σημειωσω κατι πανω σε αυτη τη παρατηρηση σου γιατι και εγω εχω διαπιστωσει εναν φαυλο κυκλο...οταν του δινουμε σημασια οποιουδηποτε συμπτωματος γινεται χειροτερο οταν ξεχνιομαστε μπορει να υπαρχει αλλα σε μικροτερο βαθμο ομως αυτο μας τυραννα γιατι καποια στιγμη το ξανααισθανομαστε λιγο πιο εντονα και λεμε ρε γαμωτο αφου το ειχα ξεχασει πως γινεται να με ξαναεπιασε αρα μηπως δεν ειναι απο αγχος και μπαινουν αλλες 1002 σκεψεις,google και παμε παλι απο την αρχη...εγω εκει που αρχιζω να καταληγω ειναι οτι το σωμα εχει υποστει ενα "σοκ" λογω αγχους και διαφορων ψυχολογικων παραγοντων για καποιο διαστημα...οταν λοιπον βρισκεται σε μια τετοια κατασταση επι μηνες δεν εχει εναν διακοπτη που τσακ θα τον γυρισουμε και θα ξαναβρεθει στη κατασταση που ηταν ...θελει δουλεια καθημερινη να αντιμετωπισουμε τις ριζες ολου αυτου αφου πρωτα σχεδον ολοι μας εχουμε βεβαιωθει απο μια ντουζινα γιατρους οτι δεν εχουμε τιποτα...και ο οργανισμος θα επανελθει σιγα σιγα στην ομοιοσταση....και οσο γραφω ολα αυτα ειχα μια συσπαση στον αριστερο τετρακεφαλο αλλα οκ μπορει να ειναι απο τον καφε που πινω συγχρονως χαχαχα! Καλο κουραγιο σε ολους παιδια!


Χαχα στις πρώτες σειρές παρουσίασες ακριβώς τις σκέψεις που κάνει το μυαλό μου!! Ακριβώς το ίδιο.. Και σκέφτομαι, και παθαίνω κλπ κλπ... Ακριβώς η ίδια σειρά σκέψεων.. Οτι του δίνεις λιγότερη σημασία τείνει να εξαφανιστεί η σίγουρα να μειωθεί.. Απλώς συμφωνώ, θέλει τεράστια δουλειά, καθημερινή και θετική σκέψη καθώς και θετικούς ανθρώπους γύρω σου.. 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Ήρα

Καλημέρα και από μένα. Έχω μυϊκές συσπάσεις από τον Φεβρουάριο. Για την ακρίβεια εμφανίστηκε πρωτα πεταρισμα στο μάτι για δύο μήνες πριν την Πρωτοχρονιά, σταμάτησε μετά από ενάμιση μήνα και μετά από κάποιες μέρες εμφανίστηκαν οι σπασμοί.... Πήγα σε πολύ καλή παθολόγο. Με εξετασε είπε ότι έχω πολύ καλά αντανακλαστικά, έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος, ήταν όλες μια χαρά. Μου είπε ότι είναι άγχος, αλλά για να μου φύγει θα πρέπει να κάνω μαγνητική και ηλεκρομυογραφημα... Άκουσα χθες για μαγνητική και έχω αγχωθει τρέλα ... Διάβασα βέβαια τα ποστ σας και μου δώσατε κουραγιο, σκέφτομαι πιο θετικά! Πάνε και έρχονται οι σπασμοί, κάθε μερα, περιμένω να μου εμφανιστούν, άλλες φορές πιο ήπιοι άλλες πιο έντονοι... Και πάντα όταν κάθομαι και χαλαρώνω ..

----------


## Vasomp

Προσωπικά κλείνω σχεδόν χρόνο με αυτό το φαινόμενο χαχα.. Παρατήρησα βέβαια μέσα σε αυτόν τον χρόνο πως σε περιόδους έντονου στρες ήταν πάρα πολύ έντονο, σε φάσεις ηρεμιας ίσως να υπήρχε αλλά δεν με ενοχλούσε κ δεν επηρέαζε την καθημερινότητα μου.. Έφτασα μέχρι μαγνητική για άλλο βέβαια θέμα κ απο ολο το άγχος μετά κατευθείαν μου δημιουργήθηκε κ ολο αυτό. Εσένα πυροδότησε κάτι αυτή την κατάσταση, κάποιο στρεσογονο γεγονός?? Γενικά απο οτι κατάλαβα όλο αυτό το διάστημα θεωρώ πως τα νευρολογικα έχουν αρχικά συγκεκριμένα συμπτώματα που γίνονται απευθείας αντιληπτά από τον γιατρό κ έχει να κάνει με τα αντανακλαστικα σου κ όλη την γενική εικόνα. Προφανώς ο γιατρός για να είναι 100% σωστός σου ζήτησε κ αυτές τις 2 εξετάσεις. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχώνεσαι γιατί το ίδιο έκανα κ εγω κ εκει ήταν που χειροτέρεψα τον εαυτό μου. 


> Καλημέρα και από μένα. Έχω μυϊκές συσπάσεις από τον Φεβρουάριο. Για την ακρίβεια εμφανίστηκε πρωτα πεταρισμα στο μάτι για δύο μήνες πριν την Πρωτοχρονιά, σταμάτησε μετά από ενάμιση μήνα και μετά από κάποιες μέρες εμφανίστηκαν οι σπασμοί.... Πήγα σε πολύ καλή παθολόγο. Με εξετασε είπε ότι έχω πολύ καλά αντανακλαστικά, έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος, ήταν όλες μια χαρά. Μου είπε ότι είναι άγχος, αλλά για να μου φύγει θα πρέπει να κάνω μαγνητική και ηλεκρομυογραφημα... Άκουσα χθες για μαγνητική και έχω αγχωθει τρέλα ... Διάβασα βέβαια τα ποστ σας και μου δώσατε κουραγιο, σκέφτομαι πιο θετικά! Πάνε και έρχονται οι σπασμοί, κάθε μερα, περιμένω να μου εμφανιστούν, άλλες φορές πιο ήπιοι άλλες πιο έντονοι... Και πάντα όταν κάθομαι και χαλαρώνω ..


Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Ήρα

> Προσωπικά κλείνω σχεδόν χρόνο με αυτό το φαινόμενο χαχα.. Παρατήρησα βέβαια μέσα σε αυτόν τον χρόνο πως σε περιόδους έντονου στρες ήταν πάρα πολύ έντονο, σε φάσεις ηρεμιας ίσως να υπήρχε αλλά δεν με ενοχλούσε κ δεν επηρέαζε την καθημερινότητα μου.. Έφτασα μέχρι μαγνητική για άλλο βέβαια θέμα κ απο ολο το άγχος μετά κατευθείαν μου δημιουργήθηκε κ ολο αυτό. Εσένα πυροδότησε κάτι αυτή την κατάσταση, κάποιο στρεσογονο γεγονός?? Γενικά απο οτι κατάλαβα όλο αυτό το διάστημα θεωρώ πως τα νευρολογικα έχουν αρχικά συγκεκριμένα συμπτώματα που γίνονται απευθείας αντιληπτά από τον γιατρό κ έχει να κάνει με τα αντανακλαστικα σου κ όλη την γενική εικόνα. Προφανώς ο γιατρός για να είναι 100% σωστός σου ζήτησε κ αυτές τις 2 εξετάσεις. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να αγχώνεσαι γιατί το ίδιο έκανα κ εγω κ εκει ήταν που χειροτέρεψα τον εαυτό μου. 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Είμαι αρκετά αγχωδης άνθρωπος, είχα για 14 χρόνια ευερεθιστο έντερο (με συνεχείς-καθημερινους πόνους για χρόνια), για 1 χρόνο στομάχι, αυχενικό κλπ... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάτι με στρεσαρε αρκετά, βασανιστικά θα μπορούσα να πω, αλλά αυτό το καταλαβαίνω τώρα... Και πράγματι καταλαβαίνω ότι όταν πχ. Πήγα στη γιατρό και περίμενα, άρχισαν οι συσπάσεις ενώ όταν κινούμαι ή κάνω κάτι και ξεχνιέμαι δεν είναι ούτε έντονο ούτε τόσο συχνό.. ελπίζω η γιατρός να βγει αληθινή και να είναι λόγω άγχους, όλες οι εξετάσεις για μυϊκά αντισώματα ήταν αρνητικά. Αν και η μαγνητική με αγχωνει...

----------


## Vasomp

> Είμαι αρκετά αγχωδης άνθρωπος, είχα για 14 χρόνια ευερεθιστο έντερο (με συνεχείς-καθημερινους πόνους για χρόνια), για 1 χρόνο στομάχι, αυχενικό κλπ... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι κάτι με στρεσαρε αρκετά, βασανιστικά θα μπορούσα να πω, αλλά αυτό το καταλαβαίνω τώρα... Και πράγματι καταλαβαίνω ότι όταν πχ. Πήγα στη γιατρό και περίμενα, άρχισαν οι συσπάσεις ενώ όταν κινούμαι ή κάνω κάτι και ξεχνιέμαι δεν είναι ούτε έντονο ούτε τόσο συχνό.. ελπίζω η γιατρός να βγει αληθινή και να είναι λόγω άγχους, όλες οι εξετάσεις για μυϊκά αντισώματα ήταν αρνητικά. Αν και η μαγνητική με αγχωνει...


Τι εξετάσεις έκανες αν επιτρέπεται?? Κ εγω ακριβώς το ίδιο έχω.. Όταν είμαι σε κίνηση, δουλεύω κλπ είναι όλα καλά.. Όταν ηρεμήσω κ προσπαθώ να χαλαρώσω η κολλήσει εκεί το μυαλό μου εκεί είναι που το παθαίνω!! Μην αγχώνεσαι πέρασαν 4 μήνες κ για σένα αν ήταν κάτι θα είχε φανεί... 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Ήρα

> Τι εξετάσεις έκανες αν επιτρέπεται?? Κ εγω ακριβώς το ίδιο έχω.. Όταν είμαι σε κίνηση, δουλεύω κλπ είναι όλα καλά.. Όταν ηρεμήσω κ προσπαθώ να χαλαρώσω η κολλήσει εκεί το μυαλό μου εκεί είναι που το παθαίνω!! Μην αγχώνεσαι πέρασαν 4 μήνες κ για σένα αν ήταν κάτι θα είχε φανεί... 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Έκανα γενικές αιματολογικές, ηλεκτρολύτες, ορμόνες θυροειδή, ANA Ab τιτλος και τύπος, CRP. Παθολογικά μου είπε είμαι καλα και με παρέπεμψε σε νευρολογο. Εσύ Πόσο καιρό έχεις συσπάσεις;

----------


## Vasomp

> Έκανα γενικές αιματολογικές, ηλεκτρολύτες, ορμόνες θυροειδή, ANA Ab τιτλος και τύπος, CRP. Παθολογικά μου είπε είμαι καλα και με παρέπεμψε σε νευρολογο. Εσύ Πόσο καιρό έχεις συσπάσεις;


Κατάλαβα!! Εγω εχω οριακα λίγο αυξημένη tsh τώρα δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζεται!! Συνολικά έχω απο τον Αύγουστο πέρυσι!! Άστο..πολύς καιρός.. Κ μόνο σε φαση που ηρεμώ κ εγω.. Κ εμένα έτσι από το μάτι ξεκίνησε!! Ξέρω πως τότε αγχώθηκα τρελά, έτρεχα σκεπτόμενη ότι εχω σκπ είχα τρελαθεί κ καπάκι με επιασε αυτί το πράγμα!!! 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Ήρα

> Κατάλαβα!! Εγω εχω οριακα λίγο αυξημένη tsh τώρα δεν ξέρω αν σχετίζεται!! Συνολικά έχω απο τον Αύγουστο πέρυσι!! Άστο..πολύς καιρός.. Κ μόνο σε φαση που ηρεμώ κ εγω.. Κ εμένα έτσι από το μάτι ξεκίνησε!! Ξέρω πως τότε αγχώθηκα τρελά, έτρεχα σκεπτόμενη ότι εχω σκπ είχα τρελαθεί κ καπάκι με επιασε αυτί το πράγμα!!! 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Πήγα στη νευρολογο, με εξετασε και μου είπε "δεν έχεις τίποτα", όλοι έχουμε δεσμιδοσεις άλλοι πολλές άλλοι λίγες, κάποιοι τις καταλαβαίνουν κάποιοι όχι. Κανένα άλλο σύμπτωμα και το έχω και τόσο καιρό άρα δεν μου έγραψε καν εξετάσεις. Μου είπε ότι είναι ανευ σημασίας όλο αυτό. Ηρέμησα και είμαι καλά! ????

----------


## Vasomp

> Πήγα στη νευρολογο, με εξετασε και μου είπε "δεν έχεις τίποτα", όλοι έχουμε δεσμιδοσεις άλλοι πολλές άλλοι λίγες, κάποιοι τις καταλαβαίνουν κάποιοι όχι. Κανένα άλλο σύμπτωμα και το έχω και τόσο καιρό άρα δεν μου έγραψε καν εξετάσεις. Μου είπε ότι είναι ανευ σημασίας όλο αυτό. Ηρέμησα και είμαι καλά! ????


Είναι θετικό αν το δεις έτσι κ δεν σε ξαναπάρει από κάτω θα δεις ότι δεν θα σε ενοχλεί άλλο πια θα περάσει.. Αλλα και να υπάρχει κάποιες φορές δεν θα σε ανησυχεί. Γενικα αν δεις το συγκεκριμένο θέμα απο την αρχή αρχή του κανείς δεν είχε αυτό το φαινόμενο για μέρες, σε όλους κράτησε πάρα πολύ καιρό!! 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Ήρα

> Είναι θετικό αν το δεις έτσι κ δεν σε ξαναπάρει από κάτω θα δεις ότι δεν θα σε ενοχλεί άλλο πια θα περάσει.. Αλλα και να υπάρχει κάποιες φορές δεν θα σε ανησυχεί. Γενικα αν δεις το συγκεκριμένο θέμα απο την αρχή αρχή του κανείς δεν είχε αυτό το φαινόμενο για μέρες, σε όλους κράτησε πάρα πολύ καιρό!! 
> 
> Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App


Σημασία δεν έχουν τα συμπτώματα αλλά οι αιτίες και όταν ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι τίποτα ανησυχητικό θα πρέπει να προχωρήσεις. Δεν με πειράζει να ζω με τις δυσμιδόσεις, αρκεί να ξέρω ότι ειμαι καλά!  :Smile:

----------


## Vasomp

> Σημασία δεν έχουν τα συμπτώματα αλλά οι αιτίες και όταν ξέρεις ότι δεν είναι τίποτα ανησυχητικό θα πρέπει να προχωρήσεις. Δεν με πειράζει να ζω με τις δυσμιδόσεις, αρκεί να ξέρω ότι ειμαι καλά!


Ετσι είναι.. Μακάρι το μυαλό μας να μην τρελαίνεται και να μην ξεχνάει ποια είναι η αιτία κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι!! 

Εστάλη από WAS-LX1 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## Σταμος

Geia sas me lene Stamo kai zo ston Canada ,eimai 51 xronon kai pasxo apo ymispasmo prosopou ta teleftea 5 xronia eixa kanei poles prospathies gia therapia (botox velonismo vitamines akomi kai anepitixi kai epodini epemvasi stron egefafalo) ospou katelixa se enan giatro o opios einai poli empiros stin sigerimeni pathsi kai mou kanei poles mikres doseis botox se pola simia tou prospou ta apotelesmata einai theamatika kai exei papsei na me apasxolei to provlima sxedo telios ton episkeptome kathe 3 mines gia epanalipsi ean kapios xreia zetai perisoteres leptomeries eimai stin diathesitou....sas efxaristo pou diavasate to keimenomou....

----------


## antzela

> Καλημέρα και από μένα. Έχω μυϊκές συσπάσεις από τον Φεβρουάριο. Για την ακρίβεια εμφανίστηκε πρωτα πεταρισμα στο μάτι για δύο μήνες πριν την Πρωτοχρονιά, σταμάτησε μετά από ενάμιση μήνα και μετά από κάποιες μέρες εμφανίστηκαν οι σπασμοί.... Πήγα σε πολύ καλή παθολόγο. Με εξετασε είπε ότι έχω πολύ καλά αντανακλαστικά, έκανα εξετάσεις αίματος, ήταν όλες μια χαρά. Μου είπε ότι είναι άγχος, αλλά για να μου φύγει θα πρέπει να κάνω μαγνητική και ηλεκρομυογραφημα... Άκουσα χθες για μαγνητική και έχω αγχωθει τρέλα ... Διάβασα βέβαια τα ποστ σας και μου δώσατε κουραγιο, σκέφτομαι πιο θετικά! Πάνε και έρχονται οι σπασμοί, κάθε μερα, περιμένω να μου εμφανιστούν, άλλες φορές πιο ήπιοι άλλες πιο έντονοι... Και πάντα όταν κάθομαι και χαλαρώνω ..


Καλησπέρα Ηρα, 
Ακριβώς τα ίδια τέλη Αυγούστου, 
Είχα πεταρισμα στο μάτι για δύο βδομάδες 
Τώρα έχω ελαφρύ σπάσμο στα πόδια και αδυναμία, έκανα μαγνητική κοντά στο Πάσχα δεν έδειξε κάτι, όμως πάλι είμαι φοβισμένη, πάσχω από ιδεοληψίες, και δεν μπορώ να ησυχάσω!

----------


## Geo12

Για οσουν ειναι αθηνα αλλα και απο περιφερεια , η πανεπιστημιακη νευρολογικη κλινικη στο αιγινιτειο ειναι εξαιρτικη για περιεργα συμπτωμα, τετοιας φυσης. 
Ισως θα ηταν καλο να κλεινατε απογευματινο ραντεβου με καποιο νευρολογο. 
Το λεω με την λογικη οτι μια γνωμη ακομη δεν βλαπτει.

----------


## Arou

καλησπέρα! Θέλω και εγώ μια βοήθεια! Έχω από το καλοκαίρι που στην αρχή ένιωθα αδυναμία στα πόδια μ, νόμιζα πως δεν με κρατάνε, μετά ένιωθα Ότο μουδιάζουν τα δάχτυλα του ποδιού μου συνέχεια, άρχισα να νιώθω στον υπνο μου ότι παραλύει το σώμα μ και να πετάγομαι ! Πήγα σε 2 νευρολόγους με εξέτασαν και μ είπαν ότι δεν βλέπουν κάτι στην κλινική μου εικόνα ! Εγώ βέβαια δεν πείστηκα και πήγα να κάνω ηλεκτρομυογραφημα γιατί ξαφνικά ένιωθα και έβλεπα τους μυς μου να συσπωνται! Αυτή που μου το έκανε μου είπε ότι δεσμιδωσεις δεν βλέπει στο ηλεκτρομυογραφημα κΙ ότι η κινητική ταχύτητα των νευρώνων μ είναι φυσιολογική ! Αν είχα κάτι θα φαινόταν οι δεσμιδωσεις ΕΕ;; Ευχαριστώ

----------


## puella

Διαβάζω το φόρουμ και μου κάνει κάτι εντύπωση. Κατ αρχάς να πω οτι εχω συσπάσεις μυών από το 2015... Δε θα πω ολη την ιστορία μου, αλλά ξέρω οτι το δημιουργεί το άγχος. Αυτό ομως δε σημαινει οτι "δεν είναι τίποτα"! Είμαστε σοβαροί; Το άγχος σκοτώνει! Επίσης, δεν είδα πολλούς στο φόρουμ να μιλάνε για αυπνίες και ηρεμιστικά. Εδώ κ 2 μηνες με έπιασαν εντονες συσπάσεις και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Με ζαναξ τη βγάζω. Οι άλλοι πώς την πάλευαν;;; Και βέβαια με αλκοόλ επίσης μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Μα εντείνονται οι συσπάσεις το βράδι. Ειναι φοβερο δλδ. Όπως και να χει, εγω ειχα ηρεμήσει παλιά όταν πηγα σε ψυχοθεραπευτή, άλλαξαν οι συνθήκες εργασιας και πηρα και ssri, zoloft. Κατα καιρούς με πιάνανε για κανα μηνα αλλα μετα περνούσαν. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση άγχους πάλι. Εδώ κ 2 μήνες. Οπότε ξαναξεκίνησα τα ssri για 2 βδομάδες κ βλέπουμε 
ΕΠειδή κάτι δεν είναι θανάσιμο δεν παει να πει οτι δεν είναι σοβαρό. Θα ξανακάνω εξετάσεις για βιταμινες καλιο μαγνήσιο κλπ. Δύναμη, υπομονή και βρειτε ποια ειναι η αιτία του άγχους΄.

----------


## Giannisk91

> Διαβάζω το φόρουμ και μου κάνει κάτι εντύπωση. Κατ αρχάς να πω οτι εχω συσπάσεις μυών από το 2015... Δε θα πω ολη την ιστορία μου, αλλά ξέρω οτι το δημιουργεί το άγχος. Αυτό ομως δε σημαινει οτι "δεν είναι τίποτα"! Είμαστε σοβαροί; Το άγχος σκοτώνει! Επίσης, δεν είδα πολλούς στο φόρουμ να μιλάνε για αυπνίες και ηρεμιστικά. Εδώ κ 2 μηνες με έπιασαν εντονες συσπάσεις και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Με ζαναξ τη βγάζω. Οι άλλοι πώς την πάλευαν;;; Και βέβαια με αλκοόλ επίσης μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Μα εντείνονται οι συσπάσεις το βράδι. Ειναι φοβερο δλδ. Όπως και να χει, εγω ειχα ηρεμήσει παλιά όταν πηγα σε ψυχοθεραπευτή, άλλαξαν οι συνθήκες εργασιας και πηρα και ssri, zoloft. Κατα καιρούς με πιάνανε για κανα μηνα αλλα μετα περνούσαν. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση άγχους πάλι. Εδώ κ 2 μήνες. Οπότε ξαναξεκίνησα τα ssri για 2 βδομάδες κ βλέπουμε 
> ΕΠειδή κάτι δεν είναι θανάσιμο δεν παει να πει οτι δεν είναι σοβαρό. Θα ξανακάνω εξετάσεις για βιταμινες καλιο μαγνήσιο κλπ. Δύναμη, υπομονή και βρειτε ποια ειναι η αιτία του άγχους΄.


Καλησπέρα puella όταν λεσ συσπάσεις μυών τι ακριβώς έχεις, για να καταλάβω αν αυτά που νιωθω και εγώ είναι συσπάσεις;

----------


## puella

σαν να ειναι ενα τικ ματιου, αλλα συμβαινει σε διαφορα μερη του σωματος. Αλλοτε ειναι σαν μυρμιγκιασμα ή ηλεκτρικο ρευμα. Αλλοτε μοιαζει με το sleep twitch που λεμε, το τιναγμα στον υπνο. Το βασικοτερο προβλημα ειναι οτι κατα καιρους δε με αφηνει να κοιμηθω.

----------


## Vasomp

> Διαβάζω το φόρουμ και μου κάνει κάτι εντύπωση. Κατ αρχάς να πω οτι εχω συσπάσεις μυών από το 2015... Δε θα πω ολη την ιστορία μου, αλλά ξέρω οτι το δημιουργεί το άγχος. Αυτό ομως δε σημαινει οτι "δεν είναι τίποτα"! Είμαστε σοβαροί; Το άγχος σκοτώνει! Επίσης, δεν είδα πολλούς στο φόρουμ να μιλάνε για αυπνίες και ηρεμιστικά. Εδώ κ 2 μηνες με έπιασαν εντονες συσπάσεις και δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Με ζαναξ τη βγάζω. Οι άλλοι πώς την πάλευαν;;; Και βέβαια με αλκοόλ επίσης μπορώ να κοιμηθώ. Μα εντείνονται οι συσπάσεις το βράδι. Ειναι φοβερο δλδ. Όπως και να χει, εγω ειχα ηρεμήσει παλιά όταν πηγα σε ψυχοθεραπευτή, άλλαξαν οι συνθήκες εργασιας και πηρα και ssri, zoloft. Κατα καιρούς με πιάνανε για κανα μηνα αλλα μετα περνούσαν. Τώρα είμαι σε φάση άγχους πάλι. Εδώ κ 2 μήνες. Οπότε ξαναξεκίνησα τα ssri για 2 βδομάδες κ βλέπουμε 
> ΕΠειδή κάτι δεν είναι θανάσιμο δεν παει να πει οτι δεν είναι σοβαρό. Θα ξανακάνω εξετάσεις για βιταμινες καλιο μαγνήσιο κλπ. Δύναμη, υπομονή και βρειτε ποια ειναι η αιτία του άγχους΄.


Καλησπέρα!! Εννοείς πως είναι κάτι εντελώς ψυχολογικο το οποίο χρήζει ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης κ λύσης?? Μετά από πάρα πολύ έντονο στρες που πέρασα κ εγω (κ ακόμα περνάω από τότε) μου έμεινε σχεδόν μόνιμα.. Αρχικά κοντεύα να τρελαθώ, τώρα μπορώ να πω κάπως το συνήθισα αν κ υποσυνείδητα με αποσχολει πάντα.. Δεν είναι όπως στην αρχή αλλα δεν παύει και να υπάρχει.. Κλείνω χρόνο πια και κάτι μήνες!!

----------


## Giannisk91

> Καλησπέρα!! Εννοείς πως είναι κάτι εντελώς ψυχολογικο το οποίο χρήζει ψυχολογικής υποστήριξης κ λύσης?? Μετά από πάρα πολύ έντονο στρες που πέρασα κ εγω (κ ακόμα περνάω από τότε) μου έμεινε σχεδόν μόνιμα.. Αρχικά κοντεύα να τρελαθώ, τώρα μπορώ να πω κάπως το συνήθισα αν κ υποσυνείδητα με αποσχολει πάντα.. Δεν είναι όπως στην αρχή αλλα δεν παύει και να υπάρχει.. Κλείνω χρόνο πια και κάτι μήνες!!


γειά σου Βάσω είπες ότι αυτό σε ταλαιπωρεί πλέον υποσεινηδητα,δλδ σκέφτεσαι καθημερινά ότι κάτι έχεις και αν ναι πόσο καιρό είσαι έτσι και έχεις κάνει κάτι για να βοηθηθείς, γτ κάτι τέτοιο περνάω εγω

----------


## Vasomp

> γειά σου Βάσω είπες ότι αυτό σε ταλαιπωρεί πλέον υποσεινηδητα,δλδ σκέφτεσαι καθημερινά ότι κάτι έχεις και αν ναι πόσο καιρό είσαι έτσι και έχεις κάνει κάτι για να βοηθηθείς, γτ κάτι τέτοιο περνάω εγω


Είμαι έτσι πάνω από χρόνο πια!! Έχω εμμονή.. Νιώθω ότι ποναω συνέχεια παντού, ότι έχω τσίμπηματα, φόβος μη πρηστεί κάτι, ολα τα συνδέω με ανιατες άρρωστιες.. Το πιο τέλειο είναι πως οι γύρω μου βλέπουν ένα χαρούμενο νορμάλ άνθρωπο,τον οποίο τον έχω ακόμα μέσα μου αλλα τον βασανίζω μονίμως με κακές σκέψεις κ δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα εγω που χαιρόμουν με ότι πιο μικρό. Μόλις ακούσω κάτι για αρρώστια, θάνατο ειδικά νέου ανθρώπου πανικοβαλομαι ταράζομαι νιώθω μετά τα πάντα κ αρρωσταίνω μέσα μου!! Τη μια λεω έχω κάτι νευρολογικο,μετα γαστρεντερικο, μετα γυναικολογικο.. Ταλαιπωρία..

----------


## Giannisk91

> Είμαι έτσι πάνω από χρόνο πια!! Έχω εμμονή.. Νιώθω ότι ποναω συνέχεια παντού, ότι έχω τσίμπηματα, φόβος μη πρηστεί κάτι, ολα τα συνδέω με ανιατες άρρωστιες.. Το πιο τέλειο είναι πως οι γύρω μου βλέπουν ένα χαρούμενο νορμάλ άνθρωπο,τον οποίο τον έχω ακόμα μέσα μου αλλα τον βασανίζω μονίμως με κακές σκέψεις κ δεν μπορώ να χαρώ τίποτα εγω που χαιρόμουν με ότι πιο μικρό. Μόλις ακούσω κάτι για αρρώστια, θάνατο ειδικά νέου ανθρώπου πανικοβαλομαι ταράζομαι νιώθω μετά τα πάντα κ αρρωσταίνω μέσα μου!! Τη μια λεω έχω κάτι νευρολογικο,μετα γαστρεντερικο, μετα γυναικολογικο.. Ταλαιπωρία..


Ακριβώς αυτό περνάω εγώ εδώ και δέκα μήνες, ακριβώς μια ταλαιπωρία καθημερινά πονάω, πόσο ετών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται Βάσω και επίσης πως σου ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό έγινε τπτ,, πχ οκ εγώ ανέκαθεν ήμουν λίγο έτσι αλλά αυτό έγινε μετά από την μέρα που έμαθα ότι αρρώστησε ένας κοντινός μου ανθρωπος

----------


## Vasomp

> Ακριβώς αυτό περνάω εγώ εδώ και δέκα μήνες, ακριβώς μια ταλαιπωρία καθημερινά πονάω, πόσο ετών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται Βάσω και επίσης πως σου ξεκίνησε όλο αυτό έγινε τπτ,, πχ οκ εγώ ανέκαθεν ήμουν λίγο έτσι αλλά αυτό έγινε μετά από την μέρα που έμαθα ότι αρρώστησε ένας κοντινός μου ανθρωπος


Είμαι 29 ετών.. Εμενα πάντα υπήρχε υποχθόνια καθώς έχασα τη μητέρα μου από ανίατη άρρωστια ωστόσο ήμουν πολύ δυνατή, έζησα κ είδα πολλα πράγματα κ ίσως να μεγάλωσα πολύ πιο νωρίς απο άλλους συνομιλικους μου.. Σιγά σιγά τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι λες κ μου βγήκαν ολα.. Η αλήθεια είναι πως πριν ενα χρόνο έζησα μια πάρα πολύ αγχωτικη περίοδο με πολύ στρες κλπ κλπ κ ήρθε κ έγινε αυτό το μπαμ

----------


## Giannisk91

> Είμαι 29 ετών.. Εμενα πάντα υπήρχε υποχθόνια καθώς έχασα τη μητέρα μου από ανίατη άρρωστια ωστόσο ήμουν πολύ δυνατή, έζησα κ είδα πολλα πράγματα κ ίσως να μεγάλωσα πολύ πιο νωρίς απο άλλους συνομιλικους μου.. Σιγά σιγά τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι λες κ μου βγήκαν ολα.. Η αλήθεια είναι πως πριν ενα χρόνο έζησα μια πάρα πολύ αγχωτικη περίοδο με πολύ στρες κλπ κλπ κ ήρθε κ έγινε αυτό το μπαμ


Κατάλαβα και εγώ 28 ειμαι απλώς ρωτάω γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα συνομιλικα παιδιά σαν εμένα που περνάνε ακριβώς όλο αυτο

----------


## Lina_kik

> Κατάλαβα και εγώ 28 ειμαι απλώς ρωτάω γιατί δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι υπάρχουν και άλλα συνομιλικα παιδιά σαν εμένα που περνάνε ακριβώς όλο αυτο


Κι όμως οι περισσότεροι σε αυτή την ηλικία είμαστε! Είναι η " καλά" ενήλικη ζωή.. Υποχρεώσεις, ευθύνες, ρουτίνα, καθημερινότητα.. Επίσης εγώ είμαι ομοιοπαθουσα με τη vasomp... Παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο κι η απώλεια... Ειμαι σε φάση που αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ανήκω στην κατηγορία αυτων που πελαγωνουν με τα πάντα.. Και δεν ανήκω στην άλλη κατηγορία, την πιο χαλαρή.. Δεν είναι δυνατόν... Με αγχώνουν τα πάντα.. Οτιδήποτε σκεφτώ για το κοντινό ή μακρινό μέλλον, μου φαντάζει βουνό...

----------


## Giannisk91

> Κι όμως οι περισσότεροι σε αυτή την ηλικία είμαστε! Είναι η " καλά" ενήλικη ζωή.. Υποχρεώσεις, ευθύνες, ρουτίνα, καθημερινότητα.. Επίσης εγώ είμαι ομοιοπαθουσα με τη vasomp... Παίζει πολύ μεγάλο ρόλο κι η απώλεια... Ειμαι σε φάση που αναρωτιέμαι γιατί ανήκω στην κατηγορία αυτων που πελαγωνουν με τα πάντα.. Και δεν ανήκω στην άλλη κατηγορία, την πιο χαλαρή.. Δεν είναι δυνατόν... Με αγχώνουν τα πάντα.. Οτιδήποτε σκεφτώ για το κοντινό ή μακρινό μέλλον, μου φαντάζει βουνό...


Γειά σου Λίνα μου και σε εσένα, δηλαδή εσύ αγχώνεσε γενικά με κάθε τι και το κουμαντάρεις η έχεις και εσύ κάποια αρρωστοφοβια,, και γενικά πόσο καιρό περνάς τέτοιες καταστάσεις, γτ εμένα με τρομάζει ότι θα είμαι έτσι παντα

----------


## Lina_kik

> Γειά σου Λίνα μου και σε εσένα, δηλαδή εσύ αγχώνεσε γενικά με κάθε τι και το κουμαντάρεις η έχεις και εσύ κάποια αρρωστοφοβια,, και γενικά πόσο καιρό περνάς τέτοιες καταστάσεις, γτ εμένα με τρομάζει ότι θα είμαι έτσι παντα


Από πέρσι έχω μπει σε αυτήν την κατάσταση που δεν μπορώ να κουμαντάρω.. Έκανα αγωγή 6 μήνες.. Αλλα ήρθαν πολύ γρήγορα έντονα ερεθίσματα και τώρα πάλι ξεκίνησα..δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι έτσι για πάντα... Σίγουρα πάντως πιστεύω ότι θέλει δουλειά.. Ελπίζω στην ψυχοθεραπεία.. Οτι θα μπορέσω να βρω τα πατήματα μου και να αντιμετωπίζω καλύτερα τις καταστάσεις.. Ήμουν απίστευτα δυναμικός άνθρωπος... Και ξαφνικά όλα ήρθαν τούμπα...

----------


## Giannisk91

> Από πέρσι έχω μπει σε αυτήν την κατάσταση που δεν μπορώ να κουμαντάρω.. Έκανα αγωγή 6 μήνες.. Αλλα ήρθαν πολύ γρήγορα έντονα ερεθίσματα και τώρα πάλι ξεκίνησα..δεν ξέρω αν θα είμαι έτσι για πάντα... Σίγουρα πάντως πιστεύω ότι θέλει δουλειά.. Ελπίζω στην ψυχοθεραπεία.. Οτι θα μπορέσω να βρω τα πατήματα μου και να αντιμετωπίζω καλύτερα τις καταστάσεις.. Ήμουν απίστευτα δυναμικός άνθρωπος... Και ξαφνικά όλα ήρθαν τούμπα...


Ακριβώς και σε μένα εγώ δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν αυτά και ξαφνικά μετά αφού έμαθα ότι αρρώστησε ένας δικοσ μου άνθρωπος έχασα τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου,δεν μπορώ να είμαι άλλο έτσι, εν το μεταξύ στη ζωή μου όλα πάνε ρολόι και επαγγελματικά μου στρωθηκαν στη ζωή μου όλα τελοια αυτό το καιρό γενικά δεν μ λείπει κάτι,,, αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να βάλω κατω την λογική και στην ουσία δεν έχω τίποτα,,, εσύ Λίνα τι αγωγή έκανες για έξι μήνες γτ έκανα και εγώ και γενικά θα με βοηθούσε πολύ να με πεις αν γενικά σκεφτόσουν σε καθημερινη βάση ότι κάτι έχεις όπως και αν είχες βγάλει τίποτα ψυχοσωματικα,,, πχ εμένα με πονούσε μια η κοιλιά μια το στήθος βρήκα ότι έχω γοπ

----------


## Lina_kik

> Ακριβώς και σε μένα εγώ δεν ήξερα ότι υπάρχουν αυτά και ξαφνικά μετά αφού έμαθα ότι αρρώστησε ένας δικοσ μου άνθρωπος έχασα τη γη κάτω από τα πόδια μου,δεν μπορώ να είμαι άλλο έτσι, εν το μεταξύ στη ζωή μου όλα πάνε ρολόι και επαγγελματικά μου στρωθηκαν στη ζωή μου όλα τελοια αυτό το καιρό γενικά δεν μ λείπει κάτι,,, αλλά εγώ δεν μπορώ να βάλω κατω την λογική και στην ουσία δεν έχω τίποτα,,, εσύ Λίνα τι αγωγή έκανες για έξι μήνες γτ έκανα και εγώ και γενικά θα με βοηθούσε πολύ να με πεις αν γενικά σκεφτόσουν σε καθημερινη βάση ότι κάτι έχεις όπως και αν είχες βγάλει τίποτα ψυχοσωματικα,,, πχ εμένα με πονούσε μια η κοιλιά μια το στήθος βρήκα ότι έχω γοπ


Έκανα και κάνω αγωγή με εσκιταλοπραμη... Με βοήθησε φουλ την 1η φορά.. Και ελπίζω και τώρα.. Έγινα ξανά εγω... Και ίσως και λίγο καλύτερα... Δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα.. Ισως μόνο η όρεξη μου άνοιξε.. Αλλα πρόσεχα... Απλα όταν σταμάτησα, μετά από 3 βδομάδες έγιναν πράγματα με θέματα υγείας στην οικογένεια που με στρεσαραν πάρα πολύ και σε 1.5 μήνα μετά άρχισα να νιώθω πάλι πράγματα.. Τα ψιλό αντιμετώπισα για 2 μήνες αλλά τον προηγούμενο μήνα επεστραψαν κανονικά όπως πέρσι...

----------


## puella

Παιδιά νομίζω οτι όσοι πάσχουμε απο αγχωτική διαταραχή, σε κάτι, κάπως μας βγαίνει. Σε μένα βοήθησε η ψυχοθεραπέια, αλλά θέλει χρόνο. Εγω οπως ειπα ξεκίνησα ssri. Πέρασαν 4 εβδομάδες. Πλέον μπορώ και κοιμάμαι χωρίς xanax, αλλά οι συσπάσεις μυών δεν έχουν σταματήσει. Είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να θέλω να παραιτηθώ από τη δουλειά μου, που είναι μόνιμη. Τώρα έχω ηρεμήσει. Καλό είναι κατά καιρούς και να σταματήσει η εντατική θεραπεία, να πηγαίνουμε πού και πού. Δηλαδή σε μένα βοηθάει. Μετά απο καιρό η θεραπεύτρια σε γνωρίζει και μπορεί να δει πιο σφαιρικά τα ζητήματά σου.

----------


## Arou

Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! Το μυογραφημα
Γίνεται και χωρίς βελόνα !;; Μόνο με τα ηλεκτρόδια ;

----------


## Lina_kik

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά ! Το μυογραφημα
> Γίνεται και χωρίς βελόνα !;; Μόνο με τα ηλεκτρόδια ;


Γειά σου! Εγώ που έχω κάνει σε χέρια και πόδια ήταν με ηλεκτρόδια.. Όταν ζήτησα να δούμε για τον αυχένα μου, μου έβαλε μια βελόνα στον δικέφαλο αλλά δεν πόνεσε καθόλου.. Τίποτα..

----------


## Arou

Καλησπέρα λινά, ευχαριστώ και για την απάντηση! Άρα κ εγώ που το έχω κάνει με ηλεκτρόδια στα πόδια είμαι καλυμμένη λες ε;;

----------


## Giorgos k_

Έχω και εγώ αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Σπασμοι στο σωμα, στο πρόσωπο, στον αυχένα, το κεφάλι μου νιωθω ότι θα φύγει από τη θέση του. Στα δάχτυλα, παντού. Και αίσθηση ηλεκτρισμού. Ακόμη δεν έχω κάνει εξετάσεις λόγω ιου, ελπίζω μέσα στην άλλη βδομάδα να κλείσω σίγουρα ραντεβού.

----------


## Atrotos

> Παιδιά, άνοιξα αυτό το νέο θέμα γιατί πραγματικά βρίσκομαι σε απόγνωση. Εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες νιώθω σε όλο μου το σώμα σπασμούς των μυών. Όπως καμιά φορά πεταρίζει το βλέφαρο...εγώ το νιώθω αυτό σε όλο το σώμα σε διαφορετικά σημεία. Ταυτόχρονα νιώθω και μία αδυναμία στα πόδια... φοβάμαι μην έχω σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας...έψαξα και είδα ότι είναι και αυτά κάποια από τα συμπτώματα....το έχετε νιώσει εσείς ποτέ αυτό? Φοβάμαι για ακόμη μια φορά να αντιμετωπίσω τους δικούς μου και να τους πω τι νιώθω....πάλι θα μου πουν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου.


Καλημέρα Λόρα. Άμα σου πούμε κμεις ότι δεν έχεις τίποτα σημαίνει ότι είμαστε δικοί σου άνθρωποι εντάξει;;χαχα.. Τα ίδια περνάμε και περάσαμε όλοι μας. Είναι σωματικά συμπτώματα που οφείλονται στο φόβο που σε κυριεύει για την σωματική σου ακεραιότητα.
Σπασμούς έχω κάνει σε σημεία που δεν φαντάζεσαι. Απλά όταν συμβαίνουν πες ότι τώρα χαλαρώνω και γι'αυτό συμβαίνει αυτό. Καλή δύναμη.

----------


## Atrotos

> Έχω και εγώ αυτά τα συμπτώματα. Σπασμοι στο σωμα, στο πρόσωπο, στον αυχένα, το κεφάλι μου νιωθω ότι θα φύγει από τη θέση του. Στα δάχτυλα, παντού. Και αίσθηση ηλεκτρισμού. Ακόμη δεν έχω κάνει εξετάσεις λόγω ιου, ελπίζω μέσα στην άλλη βδομάδα να κλείσω σίγουρα ραντεβού.


Χαλαρά φίλε. Όχι εξετάσεις με το παραμικρό. Μια εξέταση αίματος και ένα triplex το έτος μια χαρά είναι. Επειδή είμαστε αγχώδεις. Αλλιώς ανά 2-3 χρόνια χρειάζεται.

----------


## Atrotos

> Παιδιά νομίζω οτι όσοι πάσχουμε απο αγχωτική διαταραχή, σε κάτι, κάπως μας βγαίνει. Σε μένα βοήθησε η ψυχοθεραπέια, αλλά θέλει χρόνο. Εγω οπως ειπα ξεκίνησα ssri. Πέρασαν 4 εβδομάδες. Πλέον μπορώ και κοιμάμαι χωρίς xanax, αλλά οι συσπάσεις μυών δεν έχουν σταματήσει. Είχα φτάσει σε σημείο να θέλω να παραιτηθώ από τη δουλειά μου, που είναι μόνιμη. Τώρα έχω ηρεμήσει. Καλό είναι κατά καιρούς και να σταματήσει η εντατική θεραπεία, να πηγαίνουμε πού και πού. Δηλαδή σε μένα βοηθάει. Μετά απο καιρό η θεραπεύτρια σε γνωρίζει και μπορεί να δει πιο σφαιρικά τα ζητήματά σου.


Πολύ σωστά! Ο γιατρός που χρειάζεται σε εμάς είναι ο ψυχολόγος. Εγώ με γνωσιακή συμπεριφορική βλέπω καθημερινά μεγάλη βελτίωση. Τα νευρα λογικό είναι να μην είναι στα καλά τους εφόσον δεν ηρεμούμε. Όταν θα βρεις ισορροπία το συμπαθητικό με το παρασυμπαθητικό τότε θα είμαστε κουλ.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Γεια σας,τυχαια βρηκα αυτο το θεμα στο σαιτ...θα σας γραψω κ εγω την δικια μου ιστορια...καταρχην ειμαι 40 χρονων,φροντιζω τους αρρωστους γονεις μου εδω και χρονια,(μανα με εγκεφαλικο-ανοια,πατερας με αναπνευστικα προβληματα,σπασμενο ισχιο και ΠΟΛΛΑ ΑΛΛΑ)...εδω και 2 περιπου χρονια λοιπον αρχισα να εχω νευρολογικα συμπτωματα.Δεσμιδωσεις παντου,μυοκλονιες στον υπνο,μυρμηκιασματα,μουδιασ μα,ηλεκτρικα σοκ και γενικα οτι μπορεις να φανταστεις.Οπως πολλοι εδω ,φοβηθηκα μια συγκεκριμενη ασθενεια...επι μηνες εψαχνα λοιπον στα φορουμ της ΑLS,ωσπου αποφασισα να παω σε νευρολογο.
Επειτα απο μια νευρολογικη εξεταση,τεστ δυναμης,αντανακλαστικων,μο υ ειπε οτι δεν εχω καποια νευρολογικη ασθενεια,και οτι πιθανοτατα εχω το Benign Fasciculation Syndrome(Συνδρομο Καλοηθων Δεσμιδωσεων),μου εγραψε βεβαια εξετασεις αιματος και μου ειπε να με δει κ ορθοπεδικος για μεση κ αυχενα.Μετα λοιπον απο μαγνητικες βρεθηκαν κηλες στον αυχενα και στη μεση...με συνοδες ριζοπαθειες,δηλαδη πιεση νευρου απο τις κηλες.Εκανα και ηλεκτρομυογραφημα το οποιο δεν εδειξε νευρολογικη βλαβη.
Αυτες οι κηλες εξηγουν καποια απο τα συμπτωματα μου,οχι ολα βεβαια...αυτο που εχω καταλαβει αυτον τον καιρο φιλοι μου ειναι οτι ο καλος υπνος και το να προσπαθεις να ξεφευγεις απο τα προβληματα και να νικας το στρες ειναι ο μονος τροπος να μειωσεις τα συμπτωματα σου...εγω περναω εναν γολγοθα εδω και χρονια,δυσκολευομαι στο θεμα της δουλειας,στην προσωπικη μου ζωη,(προσπαθω να κανω κατι με μια υπεροχη κοπελα αλλα δεν βγαινει)λοιπον εγω προσπαθω να κοιμαμαι καλα,να γυμναζομαι,να βγαινω απο το σπιτι οσο μπορω περισσοτερο.Οσοι φοβαστε τις δεσμιδωσεις κοιταξτε το σαιτ Αbout Bfs.com οπως ανεφερε κ ενας φιλος πιο πανω βοηθαει πολυ.Καντε ενα τσεκαπ κ αν σας πει ο γιατρος ολα καλα ξεχαστε το και προχωρηστε.Οι δεσμιδωσεις σπανια σταματουν να το ξερετε.Πολυ πιθανον να τις εχουμε ολη μας τη ζωη.Εχω υποφερει πραγματικα στη ζωη μου,εχω φτασει ακομα και να λιποθυμησω απο το αγχος και τα νευρα μου,να εχω κενα μνημης...μη φοβαστε να ζητησετε βοηθεια,εγω εχω μια υπεροχη ψυχολογο που με βοηθησε και με βοηθαει πολυ.Να ειστε ολοι καλα...

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Βοηθουν μαγνησιο,βιταμινη β12,d3 ,συμπληρωματα GABA,περιστασιακα εχω παρει κ εγω ΧΑΝΑΧ σε χαμηλες δοσεις...ωστοσο δεν σταματουν ποτε οι διαταραχες αυτες...εδω και 2 χρονια πεταριζουν δαχτυλα,χερια ποδια,μυς του κορμου...παντου.Αλλες μερες λιγοτερο αλλες περισσοτερο.Γενικα δυσκολα καποιος γιατρος θα δωσει μια εξηγηση 100% για αυτα τα συμπτωματα οποτε εμεις πρεπει να μαθουμε να τα διαχειριζομαστε...

----------


## dchristof

Εκεί που νόμιζα ότι είχα γλιτώσει με τις δεσμιδωσεις ξανάρχισαν. Προχθές είχα την αίσθηση ότι έκανε μια σύσπαση η γλώσσα μου κι αυτό ήταν.. από εκείνη την ώρα άρχισαν τα όργανα. Τώρα έχω συσπάσεις στα πόδια, στα χερια, στη γλώσσα που και που, μ ενοχλεί το αριστερό μου πόδι κλπ. Τη νευρολογο μου δεν τολμάω να την πάρω πριν 6 μήνες εκεί ειμουνα και λίγο πριν αλλάξει ο χρόνος πήγα και σε 2η.. Έκλεισα ραντεβού την άλλη εβδομάδα μ ένα ψυχολόγο που πήγαινα παλιά. Αλλά δεν την παλεύω..

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Μια απο τα ιδια κ εγω σημερα...χερια ποδια κορμος ματια λες και εχω ποπ κορν να σκαει παντου...2 χρονια κλεινω τελος Μαιου,πιστευω πως δεν θα σταματησουν ποτε.Αφου στεκομαι στα ποδια μου λεω μεσα μου,ολα καλα.

----------


## dchristof

Σκέφτομαι μήπως πρέπει να κάνω ακόμη ένα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα γιατί το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν πριν 1,5 χρόνο. Απ την άλλη με τρομοκρατεί η ιδέα.

----------


## Μαειος

Καλησπέρα παιδιά πρώτη φορά γράφω και εγω έψαχνα στο ίντερνετ(λάθος) γιατί κάνει χηροτερα τ πράγματα για τους μυικους σπασμους που έχω σε ολλο τ σώμα.. Ολλα άρχισαν όταν πήγα σεζόν σε ένα πάρα πολύ απετιτικο εστιατόριο.. Τεράστιο ανχος και ξαφνικά κατάλαβα ότι τρεμοπεζουν οι βλεφαρίδες μ.. Και σπασμους παντού.Γενικά τ μυαλό μου κολλάει σ πράγματα έχω υποχόνδρικες τάσεις.. Αλλα βρήκα εδώ τν ομάδα νιωθω καλητερα ευχαριστω

----------


## Μαειος

Και εγώ ίδια ηλικία παιδιά.. Ένιωθα φουλ δυνατός και πριν 1 χρόνο ολλα τούμπα.

----------


## Μαειος

Το έχω περάσει και εγώ αυτό... Αδυναμία στα πόδια μπορεί ν έχεις οποτεδήποτε απλά το μυαλό κάνει τα δικά του

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

> Σκέφτομαι μήπως πρέπει να κάνω ακόμη ένα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα γιατί το πρώτο που έκανα ήταν πριν 1,5 χρόνο. Απ την άλλη με τρομοκρατεί η ιδέα.


Καλησπερα Δαφνη τελικα εκανες ηλεκτρομυογραφημα;Τι σου ειπε ο νευρολογος;Εγω θα ξεκινησω φυσιοθεραπειες παλι για αυχενα κ μεση ,οι δεσμιδωσεις συνεχιζονται σε καθημερινη βαση.

----------


## dchristof

> Καλησπερα Δαφνη τελικα εκανες ηλεκτρομυογραφημα;Τι σου ειπε ο νευρολογος;Εγω θα ξεκινησω φυσιοθεραπειες παλι για αυχενα κ μεση ,οι δεσμιδωσεις συνεχιζονται σε καθημερινη βαση.


Έκανα την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα Μάνο. Χέρια, πόδια, γλώσσα και βγήκε πολύ καλό. Ηρέμησα μεν αλλά οι δεσμιδώσεις μου είναι βαράτε βιολιτζήδες. Η νευρολόγος μου μου είπε να μην ξανασχοληθώ. Κάθομαι όμως να δουλέψω και είναι πολλές και έντονες και παντού. Συν του ότι τις τελευταίες μέρες με ξανάπιασε και το τρέμουλο χεριών που το είχα ψιλοξεχάσει. Τέλος πάντων, το σημαντικό είναι ότι βγήκε καλή η εξέταση οπότε θα πιαστώ από αυτό και θα προσπαθήσω να μην το σκέφτομαι.

----------


## dchristof

Επίσης ο αυχένας μου έχει 10 μέρες σχεδόν που με πονάει πολύ και ξέρω μεν ότι είναι λόγω της δουλειάς μιας και χτυπάω 14ωρα στον υπολογιστή αλλά όπως και να 'χει το σκέφτομαι κι αυτό. Πρέπει κι εγώ να ξεκινήσω φυσικοθεραπείες άμεσα..

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Εγω δυστυχως εχω πιεση νευρικης ριζας στον αυχενα...δυσκολα θα αποφυγω το χειρουργειο.Το θεμα ειναι το ποτε...

----------


## dchristof

> Εγω δυστυχως εχω πιεση νευρικης ριζας στον αυχενα...δυσκολα θα αποφυγω το χειρουργειο.Το θεμα ειναι το ποτε...


Πως το βρήκες? Έχω κάνει 2 μαγνητικές στον αυχένα και δεν έχουν δείξει τίποτα μόνο λίγα οστεόφυτα αλλά με ενοχλεί πολύ και αριστερά νοιώθω σε ένα σημείο ότι έχει μόνιμο νευροκαβαλίκεμα.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

> Πως το βρήκες? Έχω κάνει 2 μαγνητικές στον αυχένα και δεν έχουν δείξει τίποτα μόνο λίγα οστεόφυτα αλλά με ενοχλεί πολύ και αριστερά νοιώθω σε ένα σημείο ότι έχει μόνιμο νευροκαβαλίκεμα.


 Το γραφει η μαγνητικη -κηλη δισκοοστεοφυτικου περιεχομενου με πιεση νευρικης ριζας α6 αμφω.Αυτο που εχεις εσυ μαλλον ειναι μυικος σπασμος.Αν πιεζεται νευρο συνηθως μουδιαζουν τα δαχτυλα ,υπαρχουν αντανακλαστικοι πονοι στους βραχιονες ,ηλεκτρικες εκκενωσεις,ζαλαδες...και φαινεται στη μαγνητικη.Μεχρι και δεσμιδωσεις μπορει να κανει.

----------


## GSPAP

καλησπερα ,
γραφω για πρωτη φορα και θα ηθελα να περιγραψω τη δικη μου εμπειρια πανω στο θεμα των δεσμιδωσεων ελπιζοντας να βοηθησω καποιους που ανησυχουν υπερβολικα με το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα, οπως βοηθηθηκα και εγω απο τις εμπειριες προηγουμενων , οταν πανω στο πανικο μου νομιζα πως ημουν ο μοναδικος που αντιμετωπιζε αυτο το προβλημα.Το προβλημα σε εμενα ξεκινησε πριν ενα χρονο ακριβως, οταν μετα απο μια μετακομιση που εκανα και κουραστηκα πολυ, αρχισα να εχω μυικες συσπασεις (δεσμιδωσεις) λιγο πιο πανω απο τον αριστερο αγκωνα εκει που αρχιζει ο τρικεφαλος μυς.Καθε πρωι με το που ξυπνουσα αρχιζαν ασταματητα οι δεσμιδωσεις και σταματουσαν η΄ ελαττωνονταν το βραδυ.Φυσικα , ενας ανθρωπος υπερβολικα αγχωδης οπως εγω ,τρελαθηκα, εκανα και το λαθος που κανω συνηθως να συμβουλευομαι το internet σε θεματα υγειας και μετα απο ενα μηνα περιπου αποφασισα να παω στο νευρολογο.Εκανα ηλεκτομυογραφημα , το οποιο ηταν φυσιολογικο.Για ενα διαστημα μετα τη θετικη απαντηση του νευρολογου σταματησαν οι δεσμιδωσεις.Ομως μετα απο ενα δυο μηνες αρχισαν παλι,ειχα δεσμιδωσεις στο κατω χειλος για ενα μηνα περιπου, μετα κατω απο το σαγονι , στις γαμπες, στις πατουσες , στους τετρακεφαλους,στα δαχτυλα των χεριων , ειδικα στους αντιχειρες ....σταματουσαν σε ενα σημειο του σωματος και ξεκινουσαν αλλου.Εχω παει σε νευρολογο αλλες δυο φορες , πανικοβλητος, ομως ο γιατρος αφου με εξεταζε καθε φορα , δεν εβρισκε τιποτα παθολογικο.Σημερα , μετα απο ενα χρονο οι δεσμιδωσεις συνεχιζονται.Ερχονται και φευγουν , κυριως στον αγκωνα αλλα και σε αλλα μερη του σωματος και ιδιαιτερα μετα απο κουραση ειναι εντονοτερες.Συνηθως διαρκουν μια μερα , μετα σταματανε και εμφανιζονται καπου αλλου. Εχω δοκιμασει να παρω μαγνησιο (mag2), πολυβιταμινες, βαλεριανα .... αλλα χωρις σπουδαια αποτελεσματα.Εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα ξεκινανε αποτομα και εντονα και μολις ηρεμω ηρεμουν κι αυτες.Ο νευρολογος και τις δυο φορες που πηγα μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να παω να με εξετασει και ψυχιατρος (δεν εχω παει ακομα) και μου εγραψε xanax των 0,5 να τα παιρνω μονο οταν ειμαι σε κατασταση πανικου.Τελικα, δυστυχως η΄ ευτυχως η μονη αποτελεσματικη αντιμετωπιση , προσωρινα ομως, ειναι τo xanax για μενα , δεν το παιρνω συχνα , αλλα οταν το παιρνω (συνηθως το μισο 0.25)σταματανε τα παντα και ηρεμω.Ομως ειναι λυση το xanax ?
Οπως πολυ σωστα εχουν αναφερει προηγουμενοι, δεν χρειαζεται υπερβολικη ανησυχια.Οι σοβαρες ασθενειες εκδηλωνονται αρχικα με μυικη αδυναμια, οχι με δεσμιδωσεις.Οι δεσμιδωσεις ειναι το αποτελεσμα της αδυναμιας.Οπως μου ειπε και ο νευρολος ,ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν δεσμιδωσεις ανα διαστηματα , απλα μερικοι δινουν υπερβολικη σημασια και με τη βοηθεια του αγχους το προβλημα γινεται εντονο και μονιμο, στην ουσια εκτος απο το να δω ψυχιατρο , η μονη συμβουλη και οδηγια που μου εδωσε ηταν να μη δινω σημασια στο προβλημα , κατι βεβαια που ειναι για μενα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο .Καλο ειναι αν καποιος εχει δοκιμασει κατι αλλο και εχει δει αποτελεσμα να το αναφερει μηπως μπορεσουμε να βελτιωσουμε τη κατασταση γιατι απ οτι φαινεται ειναι δυσκολο να απαλλαγουμε οριστικα απο το προβλημα

----------


## ntinti

> καλησπερα ,
> γραφω για πρωτη φορα και θα ηθελα να περιγραψω τη δικη μου εμπειρια πανω στο θεμα των δεσμιδωσεων ελπιζοντας να βοηθησω καποιους που ανησυχουν υπερβολικα με το συγκεκριμενο προβλημα, οπως βοηθηθηκα και εγω απο τις εμπειριες προηγουμενων , οταν πανω στο πανικο μου νομιζα πως ημουν ο μοναδικος που αντιμετωπιζε αυτο το προβλημα.Το προβλημα σε εμενα ξεκινησε πριν ενα χρονο ακριβως, οταν μετα απο μια μετακομιση που εκανα και κουραστηκα πολυ, αρχισα να εχω μυικες συσπασεις (δεσμιδωσεις) λιγο πιο πανω απο τον αριστερο αγκωνα εκει που αρχιζει ο τρικεφαλος μυς.Καθε πρωι με το που ξυπνουσα αρχιζαν ασταματητα οι δεσμιδωσεις και σταματουσαν η΄ ελαττωνονταν το βραδυ.Φυσικα , ενας ανθρωπος υπερβολικα αγχωδης οπως εγω ,τρελαθηκα, εκανα και το λαθος που κανω συνηθως να συμβουλευομαι το internet σε θεματα υγειας και μετα απο ενα μηνα περιπου αποφασισα να παω στο νευρολογο.Εκανα ηλεκτομυογραφημα , το οποιο ηταν φυσιολογικο.Για ενα διαστημα μετα τη θετικη απαντηση του νευρολογου σταματησαν οι δεσμιδωσεις.Ομως μετα απο ενα δυο μηνες αρχισαν παλι,ειχα δεσμιδωσεις στο κατω χειλος για ενα μηνα περιπου, μετα κατω απο το σαγονι , στις γαμπες, στις πατουσες , στους τετρακεφαλους,στα δαχτυλα των χεριων , ειδικα στους αντιχειρες ....σταματουσαν σε ενα σημειο του σωματος και ξεκινουσαν αλλου.Εχω παει σε νευρολογο αλλες δυο φορες , πανικοβλητος, ομως ο γιατρος αφου με εξεταζε καθε φορα , δεν εβρισκε τιποτα παθολογικο.Σημερα , μετα απο ενα χρονο οι δεσμιδωσεις συνεχιζονται.Ερχονται και φευγουν , κυριως στον αγκωνα αλλα και σε αλλα μερη του σωματος και ιδιαιτερα μετα απο κουραση ειναι εντονοτερες.Συνηθως διαρκουν μια μερα , μετα σταματανε και εμφανιζονται καπου αλλου. Εχω δοκιμασει να παρω μαγνησιο (mag2), πολυβιταμινες, βαλεριανα .... αλλα χωρις σπουδαια αποτελεσματα.Εχω παρατηρησει οτι οταν αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα ξεκινανε αποτομα και εντονα και μολις ηρεμω ηρεμουν κι αυτες.Ο νευρολογος και τις δυο φορες που πηγα μου ειπε οτι πρεπει να παω να με εξετασει και ψυχιατρος (δεν εχω παει ακομα) και μου εγραψε xanax των 0,5 να τα παιρνω μονο οταν ειμαι σε κατασταση πανικου.Τελικα, δυστυχως η΄ ευτυχως η μονη αποτελεσματικη αντιμετωπιση , προσωρινα ομως, ειναι τo xanax για μενα , δεν το παιρνω συχνα , αλλα οταν το παιρνω (συνηθως το μισο 0.25)σταματανε τα παντα και ηρεμω.Ομως ειναι λυση το xanax ?
> Οπως πολυ σωστα εχουν αναφερει προηγουμενοι, δεν χρειαζεται υπερβολικη ανησυχια.Οι σοβαρες ασθενειες εκδηλωνονται αρχικα με μυικη αδυναμια, οχι με δεσμιδωσεις.Οι δεσμιδωσεις ειναι το αποτελεσμα της αδυναμιας.Οπως μου ειπε και ο νευρολος ,ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουν δεσμιδωσεις ανα διαστηματα , απλα μερικοι δινουν υπερβολικη σημασια και με τη βοηθεια του αγχους το προβλημα γινεται εντονο και μονιμο, στην ουσια εκτος απο το να δω ψυχιατρο , η μονη συμβουλη και οδηγια που μου εδωσε ηταν να μη δινω σημασια στο προβλημα , κατι βεβαια που ειναι για μενα ειναι πολυ δυσκολο .Καλο ειναι αν καποιος εχει δοκιμασει κατι αλλο και εχει δει αποτελεσμα να το αναφερει μηπως μπορεσουμε να βελτιωσουμε τη κατασταση γιατι απ οτι φαινεται ειναι δυσκολο να απαλλαγουμε οριστικα απο το προβλημα


Καλημερα!

εδω και λιγα χρονια εχω και εγω μυικες συσπασεις συνηθως στα ποδια....κανοντας ολες τις απαρατητες εξετασεις ανακαλυψαμε οτι λογο υπερκοπωσης που ειχα παθει ειχε πεσει στον οργανισμο μου η φεριτινη ηταν ανυπαρκτη ,το φολικο οξυ ,καλιο νατριο και μαγνησιο και ολο το συμπλεγμα Β

Ξεκινησα αγωγη κατευθειαν με συμπηρωματα διατροφης αλλα παρόλο που τα επερνα για σχεδον 2 μηνες δεν εβλεπα διαφορα ....μετα απο ενα λυποθυμικο επεισοδιο μου χορηγηθηκε στο νοσοκομειο ενδοφλεβιος ορος.... 
Επι 3 μερες πηγαινα σχεδον μια ωρα την ημερα και μου εβαζαν ενα μπουκαλι.
Τοτε μονο ξεκινησαν οι τιμες να αλλαζουν .....
Τωρα που εχουν φτασει σε καλα επιπεδα συνεχιζω μονο τα συμπηρωματα αλλα και παλι εχω συσπασεις κυριος μετα την γυμναστικη.
Δεν ειναι τιποτα το ανησυχητικό, πολλοι το εχουν και ειναι αντίδραση του μυικου μας συστήματος παραλληλα με τους νευρώνες ,γι αυτο σε καλύπτει το ζαναξ....

Απο την στιγμη που ειναι καλες οι εξετασεις σου δες λιγο τις βιταμινες σου και ηρέμησε...
το γεγονος οτι σε καλυπτει το ζαναξ σημαινει οτι εχεις στρεσαριστει πανω απο τα ορια σου.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερες,εγω εχω τις δεσμιδωσεις απο τον Ιουνιο του 2018,ισως και λιγο νωριτερα.Την περιοδο αυτη εχουν μειωθει καπως,παιρνω το mag 2 μονο,και γω επαιρνα το ζαναξ αλλα το εκοψα πλεον δεν βλεπω καποιο αποτελεσμα.Καλοηθεις διαταραχη δεσμιδωσεων σε συνδυασμο με υπερδιεγερση του περιφερικου νευρικου συστηματος μου ειπαν.Ειναι ενα συμπτωμα πραγματικα τρομακτικο λογω της γνωστης ακατανομαστης ασθενειας.Αλλα πολλοι τις εχουν.Και η μανα μου μετα το εγκεφαλικο που επαθε τις εχει,και ο πατερας μου τις εχει εδω κ χρονια.Εφοσον το ΗΜΓ ειναι καθαρο και δεν υπαρχουν αλλα ανησυχητικα συμπτωματα,δεν υπαρχει φοβος γι αυτες.Παντως ειναι αληθεια οτι τα διαφορα φαρμακα που δινουν δεν εχουν αποτελεσματα,αν και σε ξενα σαιτ αναφερουν θετικα αποτελεσματα με το αντιεπιληπτικο καρβαμαζεπινη.Εκει ομως παιζουν παρενεργειες.Εγω δεν το ρισκαρω.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Στο σαιτ About.Bfs.com. εχει πραγματικα πολλες πληροφοριες για το συνδρομο αυτο,μαρτυριες ατομων με αυτη τη διαταραχη,και καταλογο με καθε λογης συμπτωματα που σχετιζονται με αυτη την ιστορια.Χαρακτηριστικη η ιστορια μιας γερμανιδας που αναφερε 126 συνολικα συμπτωματα μαζι με τις δεσμιδωσεις...εμενα αυτο το σαιτ πραγματικα με ηρεμησε.

----------


## GSPAP

Σ΄ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκες με την αναρτηση μου, συμφωνω και εγω οτι ολα αυτα προερχονται κυριως απο υπερβολικο στρες , ομως ειναι προβλημα ολο αυτο που δημιουργει επιπλεον αγχος.Αυτο που εγραψες για τη γυμναστικη μου συμβαινει κι εμενα.Ξερω καθε φορα που γυμναζομαι οτι μετα θα εχω συσπασεις , οι οποιες μαλιστα δεν εμφανιζονται αμεσως ,αλλα την επομενη η΄μεθεπομενη μερα και ηρεμουν συνηθως οταν ξεκουραζομαι .Οταν παιρνω μαγνησιο (mag2) τα συμπτωματα μετα τη γυμναστικη ειναι ηπιοτερα.Παντως οσο και να εχω ψαξει το θεμα η πληροφορηση ειναι φτωχη και κανενας ειδικος δεν μπορει να σου απαντησει με σαφηνεια για το τι πρεπει να κανεις.Εσυ εχεις εντοπισει καποιον γιατρο που να μπορει να βοηθησει αποτελεσματικα η΄εστω να δωσει οδηγιες που θα βελτιωσει το προβλημα?

----------


## ntinti

Οι μονοι γιατροι που μπορουν καπως να σε κατευθυνουν και να σου δωσουν καποιες ¨λογικες¨εξηγησεις ειναι οι αιματολογοι και οι νευρολογοι.
Αν μετα απο εξετασεις που γινονται σε αυτους ολα ειναι φυσιλογικα τοτε ενα μεγαλο ποσοστο οφειλεται στον ψυχολογικο τομεα και φυσικα στην νευρομυικη συσπαση του καθε οργανισμου...
τις συσπασεις αυτες τις ειχα και οταν ημουν ενεργή στον αθλητισμο αλλα παντα εμφανιζονταν μετα απο μυικες κραμπες και εντονη σωματικη ασκηση ...
Να πινεις πολυ εμφιαλωμενο νερο , να προσεχεις ομως λιγες ειναι οι εταιρειες που εχουν πολυ καλες τιμες σε περικτικοτητα μεταλλων που ειναι απαραιτητα ειδικα τωρα το καλοκαιρι..ποτε μην πινεις εμφιαλωμενο επιτραπεζιο νερο,καλυτερα πιες απο το σπιτι σου ,μονο μεταλλικο.

----------


## blackcrow

Μετά από μια περίοδο έντονου άγχους, με δέκατα, ανησυχία για τον ιό και διάφορα άλλα, πέρασα και πάλι στα μουδιάσματα και στις μυικές συσπάσεις. Δεκαπέντε μέρες κλείνω τώρα μ' αυτό το θέμα. Είναι περισσότερο έντονο κατά το ξύπνημα. Σαν να πιέζεται κάτι κατά τη διάρκεια του ύπνου και το πρωί ξυπνώ με μούδιασμα και συσπάσεις στα δύο χέρια και στα πόδια. Δε θέλω να πάω πάλι σε νευρολόγους. Μου είχε εμφανιστεί το 2016 και έτρεχα για ηλεκτρομυογραφήματα, εξετάσεις και χίλια δυο. Τα άκρα σου είναι από τα πιο γερά που έχω δει, μου είπε τότε ένας κορυφαίος νευρολόγος. Άλλου είδους βοήθεια θες, κατέληξε. Το καλό είναι ότι δε με πιάνει μεγάλος πανικός. Σα να γνωρίζω ότι είναι από το άγχος όλο αυτό. Διαβάζω και τα μηνύματα που έγραφα τότε εδώ μέσα. Τις ανησυχίες που είχα, τον αρνητισμό να δεχθώ ότι η κατάθλιψη είναι το υπόβαθρο της όλης κατάστασης. Την Τρίτη θα πάω στον ψυχίατρο. Θα μπω τρίτη φορά σε επτά χρόνια σε αγωγή. Με προβληματίζει αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω αλλιώς. Παίρνω βιταμίνη B, μαγνήσιο και άλλα πολλά αλλά δεν γίνεται τίποτα.

----------


## GSPAP

> Καλημερα!
> 
> εδω και λιγα χρονια εχω και εγω μυικες συσπασεις συνηθως στα ποδια....κανοντας ολες τις απαρατητες εξετασεις ανακαλυψαμε οτι λογο υπερκοπωσης που ειχα παθει ειχε πεσει στον οργανισμο μου η φεριτινη ηταν ανυπαρκτη ,το φολικο οξυ ,καλιο νατριο και μαγνησιο και ολο το συμπλεγμα Β
> 
> Ξεκινησα αγωγη κατευθειαν με συμπηρωματα διατροφης αλλα παρόλο που τα επερνα για σχεδον 2 μηνες δεν εβλεπα διαφορα ....μετα απο ενα λυποθυμικο επεισοδιο μου χορηγηθηκε στο νοσοκομειο ενδοφλεβιος ορος.... 
> Επι 3 μερες πηγαινα σχεδον μια ωρα την ημερα και μου εβαζαν ενα μπουκαλι.
> Τοτε μονο ξεκινησαν οι τιμες να αλλαζουν .....
> Τωρα που εχουν φτασει σε καλα επιπεδα συνεχιζω μονο τα συμπηρωματα αλλα και παλι εχω συσπασεις κυριος μετα την γυμναστικη.
> Δεν ειναι τιποτα το ανησυχητικό, πολλοι το εχουν και ειναι αντίδραση του μυικου μας συστήματος παραλληλα με τους νευρώνες ,γι αυτο σε καλύπτει το ζαναξ....
> ...


Σ΄ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκες με την αναρτηση μου, συμφωνω και εγω οτι ολα αυτα προερχονται κυριως απο υπερβολικο στρες , ομως ειναι προβλημα ολο αυτο που δημιουργει επιπλεον αγχος.Αυτο που εγραψες για τη γυμναστικη μου συμβαινει κι εμενα.Ξερω καθε φορα που γυμναζομαι οτι μετα θα εχω συσπασεις , οι οποιες μαλιστα δεν εμφανιζονται αμεσως ,αλλα την επομενη η΄μεθεπομενη μερα και ηρεμουν συνηθως οταν ξεκουραζομαι .Οταν παιρνω μαγνησιο (mag2) τα συμπτωματα μετα τη γυμναστικη ειναι ηπιοτερα.Παντως οσο και να εχω ψαξει το θεμα η πληροφορηση ειναι φτωχη και κανενας ειδικος δεν μπορει να σου απαντησει με σαφηνεια για το τι πρεπει να κανεις.Εσυ εχεις εντοπισει καποιον γιατρο που να μπορει να βοηθησει αποτελεσματικα η΄εστω να δωσει οδηγιες που θα βελτιωσει το προβλημα?

----------


## ntinti

> Σ΄ευχαριστω που ασχοληθηκες με την αναρτηση μου, συμφωνω και εγω οτι ολα αυτα προερχονται κυριως απο υπερβολικο στρες , ομως ειναι προβλημα ολο αυτο που δημιουργει επιπλεον αγχος.Αυτο που εγραψες για τη γυμναστικη μου συμβαινει κι εμενα.Ξερω καθε φορα που γυμναζομαι οτι μετα θα εχω συσπασεις , οι οποιες μαλιστα δεν εμφανιζονται αμεσως ,αλλα την επομενη η΄μεθεπομενη μερα και ηρεμουν συνηθως οταν ξεκουραζομαι .Οταν παιρνω μαγνησιο (mag2) τα συμπτωματα μετα τη γυμναστικη ειναι ηπιοτερα.Παντως οσο και να εχω ψαξει το θεμα η πληροφορηση ειναι φτωχη και κανενας ειδικος δεν μπορει να σου απαντησει με σαφηνεια για το τι πρεπει να κανεις.Εσυ εχεις εντοπισει καποιον γιατρο που να μπορει να βοηθησει αποτελεσματικα η΄εστω να δωσει οδηγιες που θα βελτιωσει το προβλημα?


Έχεις βρει πιστεύω την πηγή όλου αυτού μιας και λες ότι το διάστημα που πέρνεις μαγνήσιο τα συμπτώματα σου είναι ηπιότερα.Κάνε αιματολογικές και όταν χρειάζεται να πέρνεις συμπλήρωμα πάντα με οδηγιες από τον γιατρό σου, γιατί δεν κάνει πέραν του τριμήνου. 
Βρες πηγές μαγνησίου από τροφές,να πίνεις πολύ εμφιαλομενο νερό και το κυριοτερο να η ρεμησεις !

----------


## Mina45

Χαιρετώ κι εγώ. Εδώ και μήνα παρατήρησα ότι είχα μυϊκούς σπασμούς σε όλο το σωμα μου και ψάχνοντας, βρήκα εσάς... αλλά και τη σκπ! Από τη στιγμή που διάβασα τα συμπτώματα, τα βιώνω όλα στο πολλαπλάσιο ... την απώλεια μνήμης, τους μυϊκούς πόνους, την ανορεξία, την δυσκολία κατάποσης, κλπ... Αύγουστος και δεν βρίσκω ούτε τη γιατρό μου για τις εξετάσεις . Εσείς είχατε τέτοια συμπτώματα ή μόνο τους σπασμούς; Κοντεύω να τρελαθώ ... Ευχαριστω τον οποίο μου απαντήσει...

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

> Χαιρετώ κι εγώ. Εδώ και μήνα παρατήρησα ότι είχα μυϊκούς σπασμούς σε όλο το σωμα μου και ψάχνοντας, βρήκα εσάς... αλλά και τη σκπ! Από τη στιγμή που διάβασα τα συμπτώματα, τα βιώνω όλα στο πολλαπλάσιο ... την απώλεια μνήμης, τους μυϊκούς πόνους, την ανορεξία, την δυσκολία κατάποσης, κλπ... Αύγουστος και δεν βρίσκω ούτε τη γιατρό μου για τις εξετάσεις . Εσείς είχατε τέτοια συμπτώματα ή μόνο τους σπασμούς; Κοντεύω να τρελαθώ ... Ευχαριστω τον οποίο μου απαντήσει...


Καλησπερα Μινα,εχω παρεα τους μυικους σπασμους 27 μηνες πλεον,μαζι με μουδιασματα,καψιματα,τσιμπ ηματα,τιναγματα,διαταραχες υπνου,ζαλαδες,ασταθεια βαδισης.Εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα δεν βρεθηκε νευρολογικη βλαβη ουτε κατι ανησυχητικο στη νευρολογικη εξεταση.Οι μαγνητικες εδειξαν μια μεγαλη κηλη στον αυχενα με πιεση νευρου,συνδρομο απιοειδους μυος στο αριστερο ισχιο,και μια μικρη κηλη στη μεση.Στο κεφαλι εχω 2 εστιες μη παθολογικες (λενε).Διαγνωση :Περιφερικη Νευρικη Υπερδιεγερσιμοτητα (Peripheral Nerve Hyperexcitability),με καλοηθεις δεσμιδωσεις.(Benign Fasciculation Syndrome).Οι δεσμιδωσεις θεωρουνται συμπτωμα νευρολογικων νοσων μονο εαν συνοδευονται απο κλινικη αδυναμια,πχ να μην μπορεις να σηκωσεις το χερι σου,να σκονταφτεις,να σερνεις ποδια,γενικα να μην μπορεις να κανεις καθημερινα πραγματα.Υπαρχει ενα φορουμ το About.bfs.com οπου ειναι χιλιαδες ανθρωποι με αυτα τα συμπτωματα.Μονο 1 απο αυτους τελικα ειχε την ακατανομαστη ασθενεια.Κανε εξετασεις για β12,μαγνησιο,θυρεοειδη.Εαν ανησυχεις τοσο πολυ πηγαινε σε νευρολογο αλλα δεν θα σου βρει κατι.Εαν ειχες κατι πρωτα θα ειχες την μυικη αδυναμια σαν πρωταρχικο συμπτωμα.Οτι αλλο θες ειμαι στη διαθεση σου...

----------


## Mina45

> Καλησπερα Μινα,εχω παρεα τους μυικους σπασμους 27 μηνες πλεον,μαζι με μουδιασματα,καψιματα,τσιμπ ηματα,τιναγματα,διαταραχες υπνου,ζαλαδες,ασταθεια βαδισης.Εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα δεν βρεθηκε νευρολογικη βλαβη ουτε κατι ανησυχητικο στη νευρολογικη εξεταση.Οι μαγνητικες εδειξαν μια μεγαλη κηλη στον αυχενα με πιεση νευρου,συνδρομο απιοειδους μυος στο αριστερο ισχιο,και μια μικρη κηλη στη μεση.Στο κεφαλι εχω 2 εστιες μη παθολογικες (λενε).Διαγνωση :Περιφερικη Νευρικη Υπερδιεγερσιμοτητα (Peripheral Nerve Hyperexcitability),με καλοηθεις δεσμιδωσεις.(Benign Fasciculation Syndrome).Οι δεσμιδωσεις θεωρουνται συμπτωμα νευρολογικων νοσων μονο εαν συνοδευονται απο κλινικη αδυναμια,πχ να μην μπορεις να σηκωσεις το χερι σου,να σκονταφτεις,να σερνεις ποδια,γενικα να μην μπορεις να κανεις καθημερινα πραγματα.Υπαρχει ενα φορουμ το About.bfs.com οπου ειναι χιλιαδες ανθρωποι με αυτα τα συμπτωματα.Μονο 1 απο αυτους τελικα ειχε την ακατανομαστη ασθενεια.Κανε εξετασεις για β12,μαγνησιο,θυρεοειδη.Εαν ανησυχεις τοσο πολυ πηγαινε σε νευρολογο αλλα δεν θα σου βρει κατι.Εαν ειχες κατι πρωτα θα ειχες την μυικη αδυναμια σαν πρωταρχικο συμπτωμα.Οτι αλλο θες ειμαι στη διαθεση σου...


Μανό Ευχαριστω πολύ για την απάντηση. Βοήθησε στο να μην πάθω κρίση πανικού, γιατί χθες λόγω ζέστης αισθάνθηκα πόνο στα πόδια και στα χέρια, κάψιμο και ζαλάδα. Επίσης, εκτοσ Από κατάθλιψη έχω ανορεξία... δεν θέλω να φάω τίποτα ... είναι της κατάθλιψης; Δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου και μέχρι το ραντεβού με το νευρολόγο, φοβάμαι ότι θα καταρρεύσω... πως ηρεμεί κανεις;;; Καταλαβαινω ότι τα κάνω χειρότερα, αλλά δεν μπορώ να λειτουργήσω...

----------


## Mina45

Τελικά δεν τη γλυτωσα την κρίση πανικού! Και μάλιστα όσο οδηγούσα! Δύσπνοια, μούδιασμα, κοκκαλωσαν τα χέρια μου! Τρέλα!!! Νοσοκομείο, εξετάσεις κλπ κλπ και τελικά σπίτι! Αιματολογικές, καρδιολογικές, νευρολογικός ελεγχος (από παθολόγο όμως) όλα νορμαλ! Αναμένουμε μαγνητικές! Δε νομιζω ότι είναι μόνο άγχος! Εξακολουθώ να έχω τις συσπάσεις, τους μυϊκούς πόνους, Τα μούδιασματα και το βελονιασμα, τη δυσκολία κατάποσης και φυσικά μπόλικο άγχος για τα αποτελέσματα!!!! Έχει ζήσει κάποιος κάτι ανάλογο; Τα φώτα σας παιδιά γιατί μέχρι το νευρολόγο δε θα τη γλύτωσω ....

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλημερα Μινα,περαστικα.Εγω συνηθως οταν παθαινω νευρικη κριση ανεβαζω παλμους και με πιανει εντονο τρεμουλο,ζαλη και φυσικα φουντωνουν οι μυικοι σπασμοι.Φροντιζω τη μανα μου που εχει ακραια ανοια επιθετικου τυπου,δεν συνεργαζεται,και πολλες φορες με τρελαινει.Δεν θα σου βρουν τιποτα στις μαγνητικες.Εγω μεχρι και λιποθυμικο επεισοδειο επαθα απο αποτομο σκαμπανεβασμα της πιεσης.Να ξερεις οτι ακομα και η βασικη νευρολογικη εξεταση απο παθολογο εαν ειχες θεμα θα το αποκαλυπτε.Ο νευρολογος θα κανει μια πιο λεπτομερη εξεταση,τεστ δυναμης ,ισορροπιας ,αντανακλαστικων .Εαν σε ανησυχουν οι δεσμιδωσεις το πολυ κανε ενα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα να ησυχασεις.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερες σε ολους,πως πατε με τις δεσμιδωσεις;εγω συνεχιζω εδω και 2.5 χρονια ,με μικροτερη ενταση ομως,μαζι με διαφορα αλλα συμπτωματα.

----------


## dchristof

Κι εγώ συνεχίζω πιο χαλαρά μεν αλλά όταν αγχώνομαι ή περνάω απαιτητική περίοδο στη δουλειά ή αν αγχωθώ για θέμα υγείας μέλους της οικογένειας η δικό μου γίνεται χαμός. Τώρα τελευταία έχω συνέχεια στη γλώσσα αλλά πλέον δεν ασχολούμαι. Η νευρολόγος μου την τελευταία φορά που πήγα πριν κάτι μήνες μου είπε να την ξαναπάρω μόνο αν θέλω να πιούμε κανα καφέ  :Wink:

----------


## pangeo95

Πραγματικά,αυτός ο φόβος για την ακατανόμαστη νόσο (Όπως ορθότατα διατύπωσε παραπάνω ο φίλος μας) μπορεί να μας στείλει στο τρελάδικο...

----------


## Kousto

Κ εγω τα ιδια με αδυναμια χέρια πόδια.
Ο νευρολογος μ λεει ψυχολογικο και μου δωσε χαπια. Μονο.μαγνητικη δεν εχω κανει ακομα. Ζω εναν εφιαλτη εδω κ ενα μηνα.

----------


## puella

Από το 2015 έως σήμερα υποφέρω κατά διαστήματα από αϋπνία που προέρχεται από τις συσπάσεις. Τα έχω ξαναπεί στο φορουμ, αλλά θα επιμείνω. Όταν έχουν αποκλειστεί άλλες ασθένειες, αυτό που θα βοηθήσει είναι ψυχοθεραπεία, ζαναξ, ssri, και βέβαια...αλλαγή περιβάλλοντος, όταν αυτό είναι επιθυμητό και εφικτό. Το σώμα αντιδρά στο μυαλό. Ας μην το ξεχνάμε.

----------


## Ginntonic

Εγώ έχω τα πεταρίσματα των μυών σε διάφορα σημεία στο αριστερό μου πόδι, σφίξιμο στον μύ της αριστερής γάμπας δαν απαλή κράμπα (η νευρολόγος που ειπε ειναι σπασμός), και τις τελευταίες μέρες μουδιάζει συνεχώς το αριστερό μου χέρι. Όλα στην αριστερή πλευρά! Επίσης, ώρες ώρες το αριστερό πόδι μου τρέμει ολόκληρο εσωτερικά. Δηλ. δε φαίνεται κάτι με το μάτι, αλλα εγώ το νοιώθω ολόκληρο να τρέμει και μάλιστα έντονα. Έχει τύχει σε κάποιον από εσάς να έχει εσωτερικό τρέμουλο; Ανησυχώ που όλα συμβαίνουν στην αριστερή μεριά. Πήγα σε 2 νευρολόγους, και έκανα και MRI brain, μου είπαν ειναι υπερκόπωση μαζί με στρες. Δυσκολεύομαι πολύ να το πιστέψω!

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερες,τις δεσμιδωσεις και τις συσπασεις καθε τυπου τις εχω εδω και 33 μηνες πλεον.Τις εχω συνηθισει ,στην ουσια ειναι μια υπερλειτουργια του νευρικου συστηματος που λεγεται benign fasciculation syndrome η και Ρrogressive Fasciculation Disorder,συμφωνα με αλλη ορολογια.Οταν βρισκομαι σε ακραιο αγχος τρεμω σαν να εχω παρκινσον,πεταριζουν ματια χερια ποδια...ειναι πολλα πραγματα που πυροδοτουν τετοια συμπτωματα,σιγουρα το αγχος ειναι μεσα σε αυτα.Παντοτε ομως θελει μια διερευνηση με μια πληρη νευρολογικη εκτιμηση,ηλεκτρομυογραφημ  και καποιες μαγνητικες.

----------


## Ginntonic

Καλησπέρα!! Έχω δει 2 νευρολόγους (την μία την επισκέφτηκα 3 φορές μάλιστα, άρα συνολικά μου έχουν κάνει νευρολογική εξέταση 4 φορές σε διάστημα 2 μηνών). Και οι 2 μου ειπαν στρες, και οι 2 μου πρότειναν MRI εγκεφάλου απλά και μόνο για να μου φύγει η έγνοια. Καμία δεν πρότεινε ηλεκτρομυογράφημα. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να κάνω; Μάλλον δεν έκριναν ότι το χρειάζομαι. Γενικά ειμαι χάλια, πολυ άγχος, συνέχεια σκέφτομαι ότι πλησιάζει το τέλος μου!!

----------


## Anthee

Παρακολουθώ το forum από το 2016, όταν ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκαν και σε μένα συσπάσεις σε όλους τους μυς του σώματος….

Μετά από μια δύσκολη ψυχολογικά περίοδο και ένα σοβαρό χειρουργείο, ξαφνικά μια μέρα άρχισαν οι συσπάσεις. Η συνέχεια είναι λίγο πολύ κοινή με όλους: εξετάσεις αιματολογικές, εξετάσεις καρδιολογικές, εξέταση από νευρολόγο, εξέταση από νευροχειρουργό, ηλεκτρομυογράφημα, μαγνητική εγκεφάλου… Όλα πεντακάθαρα. Κατάληξη ο ψυχίατρος, ο οποίος με παρακολουθούσε για έναν χρόνο συστηματικά (δεν έλαβα φάρμακα). Ομολογώ από τα καλύτερα πράγματα που έχω κάνει για τον εαυτό μου, αφού έλυσα αρκετά θέματά μου.

Στο θέμα μας, όμως, οι συσπάσεις ναι μεν μειώθηκαν αισθητά, αλλά ποτέ δεν εξαφανίστηκαν, μέχρι και σήμερα τις νιώθω σχεδόν καθημερινά στις γάμπες, περισσότερο όταν είμαι κουρασμένη. Είναι πλέον μέρος της καθημερινότητας και δεν δίνω καμία σημασία.

Φτάνουμε στο 2021, εδώ και είκοσι ημέρες περίπου άρχισα να έχω μια τάση για ζάλη (όχι ίλιγγο ακριβώς), βουιτό στα αυτιά, ελαφριά ναυτία, συριγμούς στα αυτιά, μια αστάθεια… Πάλι ξεκίνησα από τον παθολόγο, έκανα αιματολογικές και καρδιολογικές εξετάσεις, πήρα και μερικές ημέρες ένα χάπι αλλά τα συμπτώματα επέμεναν. Ο παθολόγος με παρέπεμψε σε ΩΡΛ.

Και εκεί …. Λύθηκαν ξαφνικά όλα: η διάγνωση είναι μια χρόνια πάθηση (χρόνια πυρηνική αιθουσαία διαταραχή), η οποία είναι κληρονομική (γονίδιο), συνήθως από την πλευρά της μητέρας και εκδηλώνεται σε διάφορες φάσεις της ζωής μας με διάφορα συμπτώματα.
Από μικρή ζαλιζόμουν στα μεταφορικά μέσα, έχω βουιτό στα αυτιά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, τα τελευταία 3-4 χρόνια έχω στιγμιαίο ίλιγγο κατά καιρούς και μικρή αστάθεια, λαμβάνω θεραπεία για τον θυρεοειδή (τον επηρεάζει επίσης), ηλεκτρισμός, μικρά τινάγματα στον ύπνο, μουδιάσματα στα χέρια, ταχυκαρδία, τρέμουλο, κρίση πανικού, ΣΥΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΥΩΝ (!!!)… Όταν ο γιατρός άρχισε να μου απαριθμεί τα συμπτώματα που πιθανόν να εμφανιστούν, ΣΟΚΑΡΙΣΤΗΚΑ ακούγοντας ότι και οι συσπάσεις οφείλονται σε αυτή την πάθηση! Οι συσπάσεις, που κόντεψαν να με τρελάνουν λίγα χρόνια πριν!!! Και μάλιστα ανέφερε ότι οι συσπάσεις έχουν να κάνουν με τον ηλεκτρισμό που παράγει το σώμα μας και σύστησε τη Γείωση όσο περισσότερο μπορώ (πολύ απλά φέρνεις σε επαφή τα γυμνά πόδια με το έδαφος / πάτωμα / πλακάκι /όχι ξύλο). Φυσικά μου έδωσε και φαρμακευτική αγωγή για ένα μικρό διάστημα, αλλά δεν θα την αναφέρω εδώ. Μου είπε αν θέλω να πάρω και μαγνήσιο.

Προτείνω λοιπόν σε εσάς που βασανίζεστε – όπως κι εγώ – με τις συσπάσεις, να επισκεφθείτε έναν πολύ καλό εξειδικευμένο ΩΡΛ. Κάθε περίπτωση είναι σίγουρα διαφορετική, αλλά πιθανότατα η απάντηση να έρθει από εκεί, όταν όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι φυσιολογικά στον οργανισμό μας και αναλωνόμαστε σε δυσάρεστες σκέψεις.

----------


## lia123

Καλησπέρα. Θα μπορούσατε να μου πείτε το όνομα του ορλ αν είναι στην Αθήνα; έχω και εγώ παρόμοια συμπτώματα και θέλω να το ψάξω. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Elenia781

για συσπασεις ακρων κανει και το grape seed όχι μόνο το μαγνησιο

----------


## Ginntonic

Έχω και εγώ ανεξήγητο
βουιτό εδώ και χρόνια χωρίς να έχει τραυματισμό το αυτί. Το αριστερό μόνο αυτί (στο αριστερό πόδι έχω τις συσπάσεις)! Λες να σχετίζεται; Και ναυτίες νοιώθω αραιά και που. Για το αυτί όμως πήγα παλιά σε ωρλ και δε βρήκε κάτι


QUOTE=Anthee;1154123]Παρακολουθώ το forum από το 2016, όταν ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκαν και σε μένα συσπάσεις σε όλους τους μυς του σώματος….

Μετά από μια δύσκολη ψυχολογικά περίοδο και ένα σοβαρό χειρουργείο, ξαφνικά μια μέρα άρχισαν οι συσπάσεις. Η συνέχεια είναι λίγο πολύ κοινή με όλους: εξετάσεις αιματολογικές, εξετάσεις καρδιολογικές, εξέταση από νευρολόγο, εξέταση από νευροχειρουργό, ηλεκτρομυογράφημα, μαγνητική εγκεφάλου… Όλα πεντακάθαρα. Κατάληξη ο ψυχίατρος, ο οποίος με παρακολουθούσε για έναν χρόνο συστηματικά (δεν έλαβα φάρμακα). Ομολογώ από τα καλύτερα πράγματα που έχω κάνει για τον εαυτό μου, αφού έλυσα αρκετά θέματά μου.

Στο θέμα μας, όμως, οι συσπάσεις ναι μεν μειώθηκαν αισθητά, αλλά ποτέ δεν εξαφανίστηκαν, μέχρι και σήμερα τις νιώθω σχεδόν καθημερινά στις γάμπες, περισσότερο όταν είμαι κουρασμένη. Είναι πλέον μέρος της καθημερινότητας και δεν δίνω καμία σημασία.

Φτάνουμε στο 2021, εδώ και είκοσι ημέρες περίπου άρχισα να έχω μια τάση για ζάλη (όχι ίλιγγο ακριβώς), βουιτό στα αυτιά, ελαφριά ναυτία, συριγμούς στα αυτιά, μια αστάθεια… Πάλι ξεκίνησα από τον παθολόγο, έκανα αιματολογικές και καρδιολογικές εξετάσεις, πήρα και μερικές ημέρες ένα χάπι αλλά τα συμπτώματα επέμεναν. Ο παθολόγος με παρέπεμψε σε ΩΡΛ.

Και εκεί …. Λύθηκαν ξαφνικά όλα: η διάγνωση είναι μια χρόνια πάθηση (χρόνια πυρηνική αιθουσαία διαταραχή), η οποία είναι κληρονομική (γονίδιο), συνήθως από την πλευρά της μητέρας και εκδηλώνεται σε διάφορες φάσεις της ζωής μας με διάφορα συμπτώματα.
Από μικρή ζαλιζόμουν στα μεταφορικά μέσα, έχω βουιτό στα αυτιά εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, τα τελευταία 3-4 χρόνια έχω στιγμιαίο ίλιγγο κατά καιρούς και μικρή αστάθεια, λαμβάνω θεραπεία για τον θυρεοειδή (τον επηρεάζει επίσης), ηλεκτρισμός, μικρά τινάγματα στον ύπνο, μουδιάσματα στα χέρια, ταχυκαρδία, τρέμουλο, κρίση πανικού, ΣΥΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΜΥΩΝ (!!!)… Όταν ο γιατρός άρχισε να μου απαριθμεί τα συμπτώματα που πιθανόν να εμφανιστούν, ΣΟΚΑΡΙΣΤΗΚΑ ακούγοντας ότι και οι συσπάσεις οφείλονται σε αυτή την πάθηση! Οι συσπάσεις, που κόντεψαν να με τρελάνουν λίγα χρόνια πριν!!! Και μάλιστα ανέφερε ότι οι συσπάσεις έχουν να κάνουν με τον ηλεκτρισμό που παράγει το σώμα μας και σύστησε τη Γείωση όσο περισσότερο μπορώ (πολύ απλά φέρνεις σε επαφή τα γυμνά πόδια με το έδαφος / πάτωμα / πλακάκι /όχι ξύλο). Φυσικά μου έδωσε και φαρμακευτική αγωγή για ένα μικρό διάστημα, αλλά δεν θα την αναφέρω εδώ. Μου είπε αν θέλω να πάρω και μαγνήσιο.

Προτείνω λοιπόν σε εσάς που βασανίζεστε – όπως κι εγώ – με τις συσπάσεις, να επισκεφθείτε έναν πολύ καλό εξειδικευμένο ΩΡΛ. Κάθε περίπτωση είναι σίγουρα διαφορετική, αλλά πιθανότατα η απάντηση να έρθει από εκεί, όταν όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι φυσιολογικά στον οργανισμό μας και αναλωνόμαστε σε δυσάρεστες σκέψεις.[/QUOTE]

----------


## Ginntonic

Να αναφέρω ότι οι μυϊκές συσπάσεις, μυοκυμίες, μουδιάσματα κτλ ειναι και συμπτώματα έλλειψης ασβεστίου κάποιες φορές. Τετανία λέγετε.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλημερες,ειμαι αισιως στον 34ο μηνα των δεσμιδωσεων,απο σρχες ιουνιου του 2018.Αυτο που ειπε η Ανθη παραπανω ειναι ενδιαφερον,θα το ψαξω και γω διοτι κατα καιρους εχω καποιες μικροκρισεις ιλιγγου-ζαλης,και ασταθειας.Αυτη την περιοδο πεταριζουν πιο πολυ τα βλεφαρα μου ειδικα το αριστερο,εχω περασει ανα καιρους καθε νευρολογικο συμπτωμα που υπαρχει,εχω σκεφτει καθε νευρολογικη νοσο ,απο την γνωστη ακατανομσστη μεχρι σπανια παρκινσονικα συνδρομα.Οι νευρολογικες ασθενειες ειναι οι χειροτερες,εχω τη μανα μου 3.5 χρονια κατακοιτη απο εγκεφαλικο,και πιθανη ακομα διαγνωση Ανοια με Σωματια Λεβι.Εμενα μου ειπαν οι γιατροι οτι καποια απο τα συμπτωματα που εχω εξηγουνται απο κατι κηλες αυχενα που εχω,αλλος μου ειπε οτι συνυπαρχει κ μια νευρολογικη διαταραχη (bfs).Αυτο που λεω στον εαυτο μου καθε μερα ειναι οτι αφου στεκομαι στα ποδια μου,γυμναζομαι,δουλευω οποτε εχω δουλεια φυσικα,και κυριως σηκωνω στα χερια μου την κατακοιτη μανα μου,ειμαι καλα.

----------


## Anthee

Καλημέρα! Πολύ ευχαρίστως να σας πω το όνομα του γιατρού, απλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν πρέπει να το αναφέρω δημόσια, μήπως θεωρηθεί "διαφήμιση"... Είναι ΩΡΛ - Νευροωτολόγος, υπάρχει τρόπος να σας στείλω τα στοιχεία ιδιωτικά?

----------


## Marilou

> Παρακολουθώ το forum από το 2016, όταν ξαφνικά εμφανίστηκαν και σε μένα συσπάσεις σε όλους τους μυς του σώματος….
> 
> *Μετά από μια δύσκολη ψυχολογικά περίοδο και ένα σοβαρό χειρουργείο, ξαφνικά μια μέρα άρχισαν οι συσπάσεις.* Η συνέχεια είναι λίγο πολύ κοινή με όλους: εξετάσεις αιματολογικές, εξετάσεις καρδιολογικές, εξέταση από νευρολόγο, εξέταση από νευροχειρουργό, ηλεκτρομυογράφημα, μαγνητική εγκεφάλου… Όλα πεντακάθαρα. Κατάληξη ο ψυχίατρος, ο οποίος με παρακολουθούσε για έναν χρόνο συστηματικά (δεν έλαβα φάρμακα). Ομολογώ από τα καλύτερα πράγματα που έχω κάνει για τον εαυτό μου, αφού έλυσα αρκετά θέματά μου.
> 
> *Στο θέμα μας, όμως, οι συσπάσεις ναι μεν μειώθηκαν αισθητά, αλλά ποτέ δεν εξαφανίστηκαν*, *μέχρι και σήμερα τις νιώθω σχεδόν καθημερινά στις γάμπες, περισσότερο όταν είμαι κουρασμένη. Είναι πλέον μέρος της καθημερινότητας και δεν δίνω καμία σημασία.*
> 
> Φτάνουμε στο 2021, εδώ και είκοσι ημέρες περίπου άρχισα να έχω μια τάση για ζάλη (όχι ίλιγγο ακριβώς), βουιτό στα αυτιά, ελαφριά ναυτία, συριγμούς στα αυτιά, μια αστάθεια… Πάλι ξεκίνησα από τον παθολόγο, έκανα αιματολογικές και καρδιολογικές εξετάσεις, πήρα και μερικές ημέρες ένα χάπι αλλά τα συμπτώματα επέμεναν. Ο παθολόγος με παρέπεμψε σε ΩΡΛ.
> 
> Και εκεί …. Λύθηκαν ξαφνικά όλα: η διάγνωση είναι μια χρόνια πάθηση (χρόνια πυρηνική αιθουσαία διαταραχή), η οποία είναι κληρονομική (γονίδιο), συνήθως από την πλευρά της μητέρας και εκδηλώνεται σε διάφορες φάσεις της ζωής μας με διάφορα συμπτώματα.
> ...






Καλημερα!

Η απολυτη ταυτιση θα ελεγα ...
Μετα απο το δικο μου χειρουργειο ολα αυτα που ανεφερες τα ειχα και εγω ...

Ακομα και τον θυροειδη που ειναι υπευθυνος σε εμενα οτι αφορα τις βιταμινες και τα ιχνοστοιχεια ...Μεχρι και για σκλήρυνση με ειχαν στειλει να κανω εξετασεις ...

Ειλικρινα πρωτη φορα ομως διαβαζω κατι τετοιο και οτι μαλιστα μια παθηση ΩΡΛ ευθυνεται για ολα αυτα ...Βεβαια εμενα με την φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη και το μαγνησιο εχουν φυγει σχεδον τα συπτωματα και εμφανιζονται πλεον μετα απο έντονη ασκηση και κουραση αλλα και αυτα ελενχομενα . Αν σου πω εχω φτασει σε σημειο να μου ειναι αδιαφορα και καμια φορα αν δεν εμφανιστουν απορώ κιολας ..
Ειναι και θέμα διαχείρισης και συμβιβασμού με την ολη κατάσταση .Ο μονος αναρμοδιος παντως ειναι ο ψυχιατρος για κατι τετοια συπτωματα ...

----------


## ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗΣ17817

> Παιδιά, άνοιξα αυτό το νέο θέμα γιατί πραγματικά βρίσκομαι σε απόγνωση. Εδώ και 3 εβδομάδες νιώθω σε όλο μου το σώμα σπασμούς των μυών. Όπως καμιά φορά πεταρίζει το βλέφαρο...εγώ το νιώθω αυτό σε όλο το σώμα σε διαφορετικά σημεία. Ταυτόχρονα νιώθω και μία αδυναμία στα πόδια... φοβάμαι μην έχω σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκας...έψαξα και είδα ότι είναι και αυτά κάποια από τα συμπτώματα....το έχετε νιώσει εσείς ποτέ αυτό? Φοβάμαι για ακόμη μια φορά να αντιμετωπίσω τους δικούς μου και να τους πω τι νιώθω....πάλι θα μου πουν ότι δεν έχω τίποτα και είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου.


ejopyridimika symptvmata legontai k ta exoyn ta farmaka prvths genias,poly epodyna,ta perasa k egv...tvra deka xronia eimai sto ekseligmeno abilify k ola kala

----------


## Anthee

> Καλημερα!
> 
> Η απολυτη ταυτιση θα ελεγα ...
> Μετα απο το δικο μου χειρουργειο ολα αυτα που ανεφερες τα ειχα και εγω ...
> 
> Ακομα και τον θυροειδη που ειναι υπευθυνος σε εμενα οτι αφορα τις βιταμινες και τα ιχνοστοιχεια ...Μεχρι και για σκλήρυνση με ειχαν στειλει να κανω εξετασεις ...
> 
> Ειλικρινα πρωτη φορα ομως διαβαζω κατι τετοιο και οτι μαλιστα μια παθηση ΩΡΛ ευθυνεται για ολα αυτα ...Βεβαια εμενα με την φαρμακευτικη μου αγωγη και το μαγνησιο εχουν φυγει σχεδον τα συπτωματα και εμφανιζονται πλεον μετα απο έντονη ασκηση και κουραση αλλα και αυτα ελενχομενα . Αν σου πω εχω φτασει σε σημειο να μου ειναι αδιαφορα και καμια φορα αν δεν εμφανιστουν απορώ κιολας ..
> Ειναι και θέμα διαχείρισης και συμβιβασμού με την ολη κατάσταση .Ο μονος αναρμοδιος παντως ειναι ο ψυχιατρος για κατι τετοια συπτωματα ...



Ααααχχχχ....... Ο ψυχίατρος ή ο ψυχολόγος βοηθάει πολύ να αντιμετωπίζουμε καταστάσεις, ωστόσο συμπτώματα όπως αυτό που έχουμε κοινό όλοι εδώ δεν είναι απαραίτητα ψυχοσωματικά, πιθανόν να επιδεινώνονται με το έντονο στρες. 
Προσωπικά το είχα αποδεχτεί πλέον ως ψυχοσωματικό, μέχρι πρόσφατα που ο Νευροωτολόγος μου εξήγησε την πάθησή μου και τα συμπτώματά της, ήταν σαν να ενώθηκαν πολλά κομμάτια παζλ. Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν δεν εμφανίζονταν τώρα οι ζαλάδες, δεν θα σκεφτόμουν ποτέ να επισκεφθώ ΩΡΛ για αυτόν τον λόγο...

----------


## Anthee

[QUOTE=Ginntonic;1154266]Έχω και εγώ ανεξήγητο
βουιτό εδώ και χρόνια χωρίς να έχει τραυματισμό το αυτί. Το αριστερό μόνο αυτί (στο αριστερό πόδι έχω τις συσπάσεις)! Λες να σχετίζεται; Και ναυτίες νοιώθω αραιά και που. Για το αυτί όμως πήγα παλιά σε ωρλ και δε βρήκε κάτι

Δεν γνωρίζω αν μπορεί να το εντοπίσει ο ΩΡΛ, χωρίς ειδική εξέταση για την αστάθεια... Εγώ έκανα ακοόγραμμα και στη συνέχεια κάποιες εξετάσεις - θα το περιγράψω πολύ απλοϊκά - με ειδικά γυαλιά, που δείχνουν αν έχεις ζάλη και αστάθεια, είτε καθισμένος είτε όρθιος. Επίσης η ειδικότητα του γιατρού είναι Νευροωτολόγος...

----------


## Marilou

> *Ααααχχχχ..*..... Ο ψυχίατρος ή ο ψυχολόγος βοηθάει πολύ να αντιμετωπίζουμε καταστάσεις, ωστόσο συμπτώματα όπως αυτό που έχουμε κοινό όλοι εδώ δεν είναι απαραίτητα ψυχοσωματικά, πιθανόν να επιδεινώνονται με το έντονο στρες. 
> Προσωπικά το είχα αποδεχτεί πλέον ως ψυχοσωματικό, μέχρι πρόσφατα που ο Νευροωτολόγος μου εξήγησε την πάθησή μου και τα συμπτώματά της, ήταν σαν να ενώθηκαν πολλά κομμάτια παζλ. Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι αν δεν εμφανίζονταν τώρα οι ζαλάδες, δεν θα σκεφτόμουν ποτέ να επισκεφθώ ΩΡΛ για αυτόν τον λόγο...



Ανθη πραγματικα αυτο το αχχχχχ ποσες φορες το ειπα να ηξερες ...Ειδικα μετα το χειρουργειο που μπλεχτηκα με γιατρους και κατστασεις που δεν ειχα ποτε συναντησει στην ζωη μου ...

Εμενα προσωπικά ο ψυχιατρος κοντεψε να με τρελλανει στην κυριολεξια ,γιατι πανω στην αναζητηση τοτε να δω απο που μου εμφανιστηκαν ολα αυτα επισκεφτηκα και αυτη την ειδικοτητα και ηταν η χειροτερη μου εμπειρια πραγματικα .
Δεν ξερω αυτη η ειδικοτητα και τιποτε να μην σου βρουν ,σου πετανε οτι ολα ειναι απο το άγχος και σου πασαρουν και ενα χαπι το οποιο μπορει να σε στειλει κιολας γιατι πολυ απλα δεν ειναι για εσενα ...
Εγω προσωπικα πηγα και ηρθα απο ενα τετοιο ...


Πλεον μετα απο πεντε χρονια περιπου απο το χειρουργειο μου και την εμφανιση ολων αυτων και πολλων αλλων ειμαι πολυ κατασταλαγμενη και ηρεμη σε αυτο το κομματι .
Το μονο που μου αφησε η ολη αυτη στεναχώρια και ψυχολογικη πιεση ειναι ενα θυροειδη που καθε χρονο και οσο συνεχιζω να στρεσαρομαι ακομα και για αλλα θεματα μου βγαζει διαφορα ευτυχως ομως η ψυχοθεραπεια που ειχα κανει και συνεχιζω να παρακολουθω καποια σεμιναρια και να ενημερωνομαι οσο μπορω με εμαθε να τα διαχειριζομαι με πολυ περισσοτερη ηρεμια και αντικειμενικοτητα..

Ενα θα σου πω ,οσο μπορεις να διαχειριζεσαι με ηρεμια τα παντα .Αν μπορουσαμε να διωξουμε το αγχος μας και τις αγωνιες μας καποιοι ,δεν θα ξεραμε τι θα πει γιατρος .....

Με τον θυροειδη σου πως τα πας πλέον?Εχεις ρυθμιστή?Γιατι και αυτο συμβάλει ...
Οπως δεν το ηξερα οτι η ταχυκαρδια φερνει ζαλαδα ...Και αυτα προσφατα τα εμαθα ...

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλημερες...χθες κυριολεκτικα αναπηδησα στο κρεβατι ενω κοιμομουν...σαν γενικευμενη δεσμιδωση σε ολο το σωμα η μυοκλονια η δεν ξερω και γω τι...γενικα τον τελευταιο καιρο εχω πολλα πεταρισματα στα βλεφαρα κυριως αριστερα ,και καποιες μερες πεταριζει ενας μονο μυς επιμονα ,κυριως ειτε δεξι μπρατσο η αριστερο.Γενικα εχουν μειωθει οι δεσμιδωσεις με εξαιρεση καποια ξεσπασματα λιγων ωρων.Αλλα αυτο με τον υπνο ηταν περιεργο.Λες και με σηκωσε ενα γιγαντιο χερι και με πεταξε ξανα στο κρεβατι.Αντε μετα να κλεισει το ματι...

----------


## Butterfly 28

Γεια σας, διαβάζοντας χρόνια αυτό το φόρουμ έχοντας μπει και εγώ σε αυτό το λουκι είπα να σας γράψω την εμπειρία μου για να παρετε κουράγιο όπως έπαιρνα εγω διαβάζοντας... Είμαι αγχωδης και αρρωστοφοβικη... Στα 24 μου ξαφνικά αρχισε να πεταριζει το μάτι μ.. Κράτησε 6 μήνες.... Μετά από ένα χρόνο πέρασα γρίπη h1n1 και από τότε λογω εξάντλησης αρχισα ξαφνικά να έχω τιναγματα των μυών σε όλο μου το σώμα.. Διάβαζα ιντερνετ κ όσο διάβαζα τόσο χειροτέρευαν.. Είχα πιστει ότι έχω als η σκλήρυνση... Το ειχα δεδομένο.. Για 1 χρόνο γυρναγα νευρολογους οι οποίοι μ λεγαν ότι είναι δεσμιδωσεις από το άγχος και δεν τους πιστευα.. Εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφηματα αλλά δεν μου ήταν αρκετά.. Νόμιζα ότι κάτι δεν παει καλά και δεν το βλέπουν... Εν τέλη τους ζήτησα να μου γράφουν μαγνητική.. Πήγα έκανα κ ηρέμησα... Κάποιες φορές περναγε από το μυαλό μ. Μην ήταν λάθος η μαγνητική η μήπως δεν ειδαν κάτι... Αλλά από τότε περασαν 3 χρόνια, είμαι καλά και παρατηρησα ότι μου βγαινουν μόνο σε περιοδους έντονου στρες ή κούρασης.. Δεν θα φυγουν ποτε εντελώς αλλά δεν με ενοχλουν πλεον γτ ξέρω ότι εγώ τις δημιουργησα και ότι εννοείται δεν είναι κάτι για να ανησυχώ...Υπομονή σε όλους

----------


## Butterfly 28

Α και μη κοιτάτε ιντερνετ

----------


## xkoy

Καλησπέρα! Έχω δύο μήνες που νιώθω κολλημένα φλέγματα επισκέφτηκα ΩΡΥΛΑ με διέγνωσε με λαρυγγοφαρυγγικη παλινδρόμηση με έδωσε gaviscon και έχω πάνω από μήνα που κάνω αγωγή με nexium χωρίς καμία βελτίωση ίσα ίσα μετά που νόσησα από covid νιώθω τη φωνή μου κάποιες φορές να "χάνεται". Όλα αυτά συνυπάρχουν με υπνικές(κυρίως) συσπάσεις κατά την έλευση του ύπνου κ φυσικά μετά Μ αφήνουν άυπνη.Δυστυχως κ εγώ φοβάμαι για την ακατανομαστη ασθένεια μιας κ προσφάτως διαγνώστηκε πολύ κοντινός μου συγγενής

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερα...3 χρονια πλεον εκλεισα με οτι νευρολογικο συμπτωμα υπαρχει.Δεσμιδωσεις,μουδια σματα,ζαλαδες,μυοκλονιες,... ...απο διαγνωσεις αρκετες εκδοχες,αλλα τιποτα σιγουρο.1 διαγνωση φταιει η στενωση στον αυχενα,2 συνδρομο δεσμιδωσεων(bfs) 3 νευρομυοτονια(συνδρομο isaacs) ....4 ινομυαλγια... 5 η μεγαλη ταλαιπωρια και κακοπεραση επειδη εχω τους γονεις μου αρρωστους και σηκωνω την κατακοιτη μανα μου...διαλεγω και περνω.Βαρεθηκα τους γιατρους...παντως μετα απο 3 χρονια στεκομαι ορθιος ακομα...αρα λογικα δεν εχω κατι ακατανομαστο...(εχω δει την ασθενεια αυτη και ουτε καν θελω να την αναφερω)καλη δυναμη σε ολους...

----------


## mixalis1987

Καλησπέρα, ήθελα να παραθέσω και εγώ την εμπειρία μου!
Μετά απο μια έντονη περίοδο στρες λόγω αρρωστοφοβιας ξεκινήσαν οι δεσμιδωσεις. Αυτό ξεκίνησε περίπου πριν 5 χρόνια και απο τότε δεν εχουν σταματήσει, στις γαμπες μου ειναι 24/7 ενώ καποιες φορες εμφανιζονται και σε αλλα σημεία τα οποια ομως μετα φεύγουν. Πλέον μετά απο άπειρες εξετάσεις ειδικά στην αρχή όλου αυτού, δεν δίνω σημασία και πλέον δεν τις καταλαβαίνω κιολας.
Αυτό που κατάλαβα ειναι οτι ο οργανισμός μου επαθε τοτε ενα μεγαλο σοκ με αποτελεσμα να πυροδοτήσει αυτό το πράγμα. Ίσως μετα απο τοσα χρονια να εχει μειωθεί η ένταση τους ή απλά εγώ να το εχω συνηθίσει.
Γενικά εχει σταματησει να με αγχωνει αφού καταλαβαίνω ότι ειναι κάτι benign. Αυτά ηθελα να πω γιατί ειχα περάσει απίστευτες αγχωτικες καταστάσεις τοτε με ολο αυτό και καταλαβαίνω το άγχος όσων το αντιμετωπίζουν.

----------


## Xrusam

Είχα ακριβώς τα ίδια και άλλα πολλά το 2017.Ημουν χάλια για οχτώ μήνες και δεν έβρισκαν τπτ.Αν δεν έχεις κάτι νευρολογικό, πρεπει να πας σε ψυχίατρο.Εγω είχα τέτοιους σπασμούς και ρεύματα και εμένα για σκλήρυνση πίστευε ο νευρολόγος αλλά δεν είχα ήταν όλα λόγω Γαδ.

----------


## Venia

Καλησπέρα σας, εδώ και 2 εβδομάδες έχω θέμα και εγώ με δεσμιδωσεις σε όλο το σώμα. Πέρασα μια πολύ δύσκολη φάση με οικονομικες δυσκολίες λόγο καραντίνας και ανεργίας, καθώς και προβλήματα υγείας που με έφεραν αντιμέτωπη με πολλές εξετάσεις. Προχθές πήγα σε νευρολόγο για τις δεσμιδωσεις και αντί να με κάνει να νιώσω καλύτερα με εκανε χειρότερα. Για να φανταστείτε άρχισε να μου μιλάει για την νόσο als πριν καλά καλά με εξετάσει. Μου έκανε ηλεκτρομυογραφημα αλλά όχι παντού. Εξέτασε το δεξί μ χέρι και το αριστερο κάποια δάχτυλα. Και τον τετρακεφαλο στο δεξί μου πόδι βάζοντας μια βελόνα μέσα. Η εξέταση που μ έκανε δεν έδειξε τίποτα. Εγώ τον ρώτησα αν μπορεί να προέρχονται οι δεσμιδωσεις από το άγχος και εκείνος μου είπε όχι και ότι προέρχονται από καφεινη οπότε να κόψω καφε κ αναψυκτικά. Θελω να μου πείτε λίγο την γνώμη σας. Έχω ηρεμήσει λίγο αλλά δεν έχουν εξαφανιστεί οι δεσμιδωσεις. Κάποια συμβουλή αν έχετε να δώσετε θα με βοηθούσε. Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλημερα Βενια.Μπες στο φορουμ AboutBfs.com.εκει θα βρεις πολλες πληροφοριες για τις δεσμιδωσεις.Εγω τις εχω 3 χρονια πλεον.Η καφεινη οντως ειναι ενας παραγοντας που τις προκαλει,η ελλειψη μαγνησιου,ο κακος υπνος ακομα ενας.Εμενα ξεκινησαν μετα απο μια μακρα περιοδο κακου υπνου.Ακομα και καποιες ιωσεις μπορουν να τις πυροδοτησουν.Το αγχος οπως σε ολες τις καταστασεις παιζει και αυτο τον δικο του αρνητικο ρολο.Οι δεσμιδωσεις ειναι μια κατασταση οπου δυσκολα βρισκεις ξεκαθαρη διαγνωση,εαν -μακρια απο εμας- δεν υπσρχουν αλλα συμπτωματα ,οπως μυικη αδυναμια,τοτε σπανια κρυβουν κατι σοβαρο.Πολυ κακως ο νευρολογος σου μιλησε για το ακατανομαστο.Εμενα ο δικος μου ουτε καν.Μειωσε λοιπον την καφεινη ,παρε λιγο μαγνησιο,τσεκαρε και βιταμινες β12 και d αν εχεις ελλειψη και δες πως θα πας.Και μπες στο φορουμ που σου ειπα θα σε βοηθησει παρα πολυ.Θα δεις χιλιαδες twitching stories.Υπαρχουν πολλοι ανθρωποι με αυτο το θεμα...

----------


## Venia

Μάνο καλησπέρα πως εισαι? Μπορείς να μου πεις πως ήρεμες? Τι κάνεις για να τις αντιμετωπίσεις? Εγώ έκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα μου τσέκαρε 7 μύες δεν έδειξαν κάτι αλλά εκείνη την ώρα δεν είχα δεσμιδωση, μόλις σταμάτησε η διαδικασία με έπιασε στο αντίθετο πόδι.. Απλά τραγικο. Πφφ.. Μετά το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα πονάς? Γνωρίζεις τίποτα? Γιατί αισθάνομαι τα Ποδια μου κάπως. Σε ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερα Βενια.3 χρονια ακριβως τις εχω,δεν σταματουν τελειως.Μου εχουν δωσει ενα σωρο διαγνωσεις,η πιο λογικη ισως ειναι οι κηλες που εχω στον αυχενα μου.Εκανα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα και γω,επιασε καποιες δεσμιδωσεις στο δεξι χερι αναμεσα σε αντιχειρα και δεικτη.Σε αυτο το σημειο χτυπα η α6 ριζα ,εκει οπου εχω την πιο σημαντικη στενωση.Με πονουσε μετα για 1 μερα σε αυτο το σημειο.Αυτη την περιοδο πεταριζουν τα βλεφαρα των ματιων μου παρα πολυ συχνα,στο υπολοιπο σωμα εχουν λιγοστεψει.Εμενα η ζωη μου δυστυχως ειναι πολυ δυσκολη,φροντιζω 2 γονεις κατακοιτους-πολυασθενεις.Αυτο δεν βοηθαει.4 χρονια τωρα τραβαω απιστρυτο μαρτυριο...Απο κει και περα...Πινω μαγνησιο,βιταμινη β12,και περιστασιακα 0.25 ζαναξ για να κοιμαμαι το βραδυ.Ο υπνος ειναι πολυ σημαντικος,εμενα ξεκινησαν μετα απο μακρα περιοδο κακου υπνου.Ο νευρολογος μου ειπε μπορει να μην σταματησουν και ποτε.Εαν στο ηλεκτρομυογραφημα δεν βρεθουν ινιδισμοι ,οξυαιχμα θετικα κυματα,και γενικοτερα απονευρωση μυων ,μην ανησυχεις.Πολυ κακως σου ειπε ο νευρολογος σου για το ακατανομαστο.Μειωσε καφεινη,δες εαν σου λειπει μαγνησιο η β12 και προσπαθησε να κοιμασαι καλα.

----------


## Venia

Μίλησες για bfs syndrome βρε Μάνο μου αν κάποιος έχει αυτό το σύνδρομο το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα θα είναι καθαρό? Δεν θα δείχνει δεσμιδωσεις? Συγνωμη που σε κουράζω απλά φαίνεται ότι το έχεις ψάξει πολύ το θέμα. Σου εύχομαι ότι καλυτερο

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Αποτι διαβασα στο φορουμ,στο bfs ειτε το ηλεκτρομυογραφημα ειναι καθαρο ειτε μπορει να πιασει δεσμιδωσεις.Αντιθετα στο ακατανομαστο εχει και fibrillations(ινιδισμους)και positive sharp waves(οξυαιχμα θετικα κυματα)και αλλα ευρηματα σε ενα συγκεκριμενο μοτιβο,και σε συνδυασμο με τα συμπτωματα του ασθενους ,δια της μεθοδου του αποκλεισμου καταληγουν στη διαγνωση του ακατανομαστου.Σχεδον παντα ομως το συμπτωμα που υπαρχει ειναι η μυικη αδυναμια.Πχ πτωση ακρα ποδα,αδυναμια λεπτων κινησεων στα δαχτυλα.Καθως και καποια παθολογικα αντανακλαστικα,οπως σημειο babinski ,κλονος,η ακομα και απουσια αντανακλαστικων.Εμενα αυτο το φορουμ πραγματικα με βοηθησε πολυ,οπως και πολυ κοσμο.Τωρα δεν εχει ενεργους αντμιν αλλα υπαρχει μπολικο υλικο,ακομα και αρθρα απο διασημους ειδικους νευρολογους οπως ο Eisen,και ο De Carvalhio.Αξιζει τον κοπο να μπεις.

----------


## paulritik_09

Whenever I am anxious I have scattered muscle contractions in my body, after a while and from doctors etc. I realized that since the doctors do not find it worrying I will not be worried either. Of course, all of us anxious types have the following common denominator

----------


## paulritik_09

Thank you.. tutuapp routing numbers

----------


## Venia

Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν μπορεί κάποιος να απαντήσει πόσο καιρό είχε το θεμα με τις δεσμιδωσεις και τι έκανε με αυτό. Έχω ένα hot spot στο άνω χείλος εδώ και 2 μήνες και με αγχώνει τρελά. Εχετε αντιμετωπίσει ποτέ δεσμιδωση σταθερή που να μην φεύγει? Είναι σαν κύμα κάτω από το δέρμα. Πραγματικά πολύ ενοχλητικό. Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερα,τις εχω τωρα συνολικα 3 χρονια κ 2 μηνες,και ανα καιρους υπηρχαν διαφορα χοτ σποτ.Ποτε το βλεφαρο,ποτε το μπρατσο ποτε το ποδι,ποτε καποιο δαχτυλο,κρατουσαν ακομα και μερες ολοκληρες,ισως και εβδομαδες.Σε μενα προσωπικα,μαγνησιο ,ζαναξ,β12,βοταμινη d,gaba,οτι κ να δοκιμασα ειχε λιγα αποτελεσματα.Ερχονται,φευγ ουν ,και ξανα τα ιδια.

----------


## Venia

Ο γιατρός σου τι λέει? Κάποιο φάρμακο κατά του άγχους ίσως? Έχω κάνει ήδη ένα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα την Παρασκευή θα πάω σε 2 νευρολόγο, να συζητήσω το πρόβλημα αν μου γράψει αγωγή θα την δεχτώ. Πιο πολύ με αγχώνει το ότι βλέπω τις δεσμιδωσεις

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Στη δικη μου περιπτωση ,ειναι πιθανον να προερχονται απο στενωση που εχω στον αυχενα.Εχω 3 κηλες ,η μια ειναι κοντα στον νωτιαιο μυελο.Πιεζονται νευρα εκει,τα οποια πανε παντου σε ολο το σωμα.Στην πραγματικοτητα δεν πιστευω οτι το αγχος προκαλει δεσμιδωσεις.Απλα οι γιατροι οτι δεν μπορουν να διαγνωσουν με ακριβεια,το βαφτιζουν αγχος και τελειωνουν.Εχω αποδεχθει τις δεσμιδωσεις,τις εχω πανω απο 3 χρονια πλεον δεν μου κανουν καμια εντυπωση.Πιο πολυ αγχωνομαι για τον αυχενα που καποια στιγμη πολυ πιθανο να θελει χειρουργειο.

----------


## nicolina

Πάρα πολλούς σπασμούς κι εγώ...ξεκίνησε το δεξί βλέφαρο πριν 4 χρόνια και συνεχίζει ακάθεκτο.Σε περιόδους έντονου άγχους που ξεσπά η άρρωστοφοβια μου έχω και σε άλλα μέρη του σώματος ώμος πόδια παντού.Εχω κάνει εξετάσεις και μαγνητική εγκεφάλου...όλα καθαρά.Καποια περίοδο είχα και ένα εσωτερικό τρέμουλο στα χέρια όλη μέρα Τώρα τελευταία αισθάνομαι και σπασμούς εσωτερικά στο στομάχι.Ενταξει τι να πω...πλέον προσπαθώ να τα αγνοω.

----------


## Venia

Nicolina σε νιωθω εχω αυτο το προβλημα 3 μηνες και... Και μου εχει κολλήσει μια δεσμιδωση στο ανω χειλος δεξια. Εχω κανει ηλεκτρομυογραφημα και ειναι καθαρο. Τωρα τον Οκτώβριο θα ξαναπαω σε νευρολόγο. Δεν ξερω τι να κανω...

----------


## ElVa

Καλημερα σε ολους! Επειδη ειναι πααρα πολυ μεγαλο το thread, δεν μπορω να το διαβασω ολο, ειπα να ρωτησω
Το καλοκαιρι περασα υπερβολικο στρες, ειχα να κοιμηθω σωστα εβδομαδες, μπορει και μηνες. Πριν μια εβδομαδα που αρχισα να ηρεμω, ξεκινησαν το βραδυ κραμπες στον υπνο μου. Συγκεκριμενα στις γαμπες μου. Ε το πρωτο βραδυ που το επαθα δεν ανησύχησα γιατι μπορει να τυχει να το παθω καποιες φορες μεσα στον χρονο. Αλλα αυτο συνεχιστηκε κ αλλα βραδια. Το εχω παθει δλδ 4 φορες μεσα σε 8 μερες. Παιρνω μαγνησιο επειδη εχω αυχενικο κ μου το ειχε προτεινει ο γιατρος, αρα δεν νομιζω να οφείλεται εκεί. Εχω ανησυχησει αρκετα γιατι ειναι πολλες οι φορες. Εχει συμβει σε καποιον; :/
Σε τι γιατρο πρεπει να απευθυνθω εαν συνεχισει; να παω στην παθολογο μου για εξετασεις η χρειαζεται κατι εξειδικευμενο;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

40 μηνες δεσμιδωσεις...και συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτοι..

----------


## Basilis145

> 40 μηνες δεσμιδωσεις...και συνεχιζουμε ακαθεκτοι..


Εγώ έχω μυϊκούς σπασμούς 4 χρόνια και είμαι 20
Έχω στα πόδια στα χέρια στο πρόσωπο στην γλώσσα σπάνια στο στήθος στα πλευρά στην πλάτη στα δάχτυλα παντού
Πραγματικά με έχουν κουράσει δεν έχω αδυναμία και αστάθεια αλλά πραγματικά μόνο και η ιδέα ότι μπορεί να έχω κάτι παθολογικό με τρομάζει...τι να κάνω όμως συνεχίζω να ζω και ότι είναι να γίνει ας γίνει 
Είχα πάει σε νευρολόγο πριν 3 χρόνια και μου είχε πει άγχος

----------


## Venia

Εγω παιδια εχω ενα hot spot μια δεσμιδωση στο ανω χειλος εδω και 5 μηνες σχεδον. Κάποιος αλλος που εχει βιωσει κατι παρομοιο? Εχω αγχωθει παρα πολυ.
Ευχαριστώ πολυ

----------


## nicolina

Και μετα απο 4 χρονια με σπασμους στο δεξι βλεφαρο...σημερα ξαφνικα αρχισα να εχω και στο αριστερο.Ποσο ακομα δλδ?Δεν την παλευω αλλο.

----------


## nousername

εγω βιωνω μουδιασματα στα χερια, στις παλαμες, οταν εχω πολλα νευρα η πολυ αγχος.

----------


## Kallie29

Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους twitching τύπους
Η δική μου ιστορία ξεκινάει στις 6/7/21 λίγες μόνο ώρες μετά τη Β δοση του εμβολιου pfizer. Ηταν επίσης μια πολυ στρεσογονα περιοδος για μενα. Ξεκίνησε με σφυροκοπημα στη μία γαμπα σε βαθμό που τρόμαξα αφανταστα. Από εκεί κ έπειτα η συνέχεια σας είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστή. Δεσμιδωσεις παντού μα παντού. Χέρια ποδια, στήθος, πλάτη κοιλια, και ευτυχώς λιγότερο συχνές κ εντονες στο πρόσωπο. Ετσι κάπου μετά τον δεκαπενταυγουστο έπαθα και μια κρισαρα πανικου μεγατόνων. Και πήρα τρία βραδιά ένα ζαναξ για να μπορέσω απλά να κοιμηθώ.

Ο νευρολογος είπε δεν έχει τίποτα κι ετσι δεν πήγα για ημγ. Δεν το θεώρησε απαραίτητο πάρα μόνο αν συνεχιστεί για πολύ καιρό. 
Πήγα πρόσφατα σε ορθοπεδικο μου γιατί (εκτός από ΣΚΣ που έχω χρόνια) άρχισαν να πονανε κιολας τα πόδια μου. Μου είπε ότι αφού ο ίδιος ο ιός προκαλεί δεσμιδωσεις κ πονο στα ποδια ακόμα και μήνες μετά τη νοσηση πολύ πιθανό το εμβολιο να πυροδότησε αυτές τις παρενέργειες. Ίσως λεει να είναι μια ένδειξη ότι αν το κολλούσα θα με πείραζε πολύ στα νευρολογικά.

Θα μπορούσε να είναι ξεκάθαρα ψυχοσωματικο αλλά δεν μπορώ να παρακαμψω το γεγονός ότι το πρωί εμβολιαστηκα κ το μεσημέρι ξεκίνησε ολο αυτό. Έκανα ακτινογραφία αυχενα όπου έχω φουλ οστεοφυτα κ ευθειασμο κ έκλεισα κ μαγνητική. 
Από αγωγή μου έδωσε κάποιες πολυβιταμινες κ το epineuron κυρίως για τα συμπτώματα του καρπιαιου σωληνα. Είπε ότι θα με βοηθήσει κ στους πόνους στα ποδια. Πραγματικά από την πρώτη μέρα σταμάτησαν να πονανε τα ποδια μου. Φυσικά οι δεσμιδωσεις είναι πάντα εκεί. Είναι απίστευτο το ποσό μόνος νιώθει κάνεις κ ποσό αβοήθητος μπροστά σε κάτι τέτοιο. Βαρέθηκα να λυπάμαι τον εαυτό μου. 

Εν ολίγοις δε νομίζω πως είναι η κύρια αιτία το στρες. Το σώμα μας το ξέρουμε καλύτερα από τον καθένα. Είμαι βέβαιη πως το ανοσοποιητικο μου υπεραντεδρασε στο εμβολιο. Κι αντε τωρα να το αποδείξεις αυτό και κυρίως αντε να το λυσεις

----------


## kostas62

Υπάρχει βεβαια το long covid που προξενεί διαφορα ιατρικά προβλήματα μετά την ανάρρωση από τον ιό.

Πουθενά δεν έχω διαβάσει ότι προκαλεί δεσμιδωσεις. 

Επίσης δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω, πως και με ποιον μηχανισμό ,μια ενεργοποίηση του ανοσοποιητικου,θα μπορούσε να τις προκαλέσει.

----------


## Venia

Παιδιά εγώ έχω το θέμα με δεσμιδωσεις εδώ και 7 μήνες. Την μια μέρα είμαι καλύτερα την άλλη χειρότερα. Μια παίζει το ματι μου την άλλη τον άνω χείλος μετά ο αντίχειρας. Μια τραγική κατάσταση. Έχω κανει ήδη ένα ηλεκτρομυογραφημα στους πρώτους 3 μήνες και τώρα θα το επαναλάβω. Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω για να νιώσω καλύτερα. Αν έχει να δώσει καμία συμβουλη κανένας από τους παλιούς θα βοηθούσε πολύ. Ευχαριστώ πολύ και εύχομαι τα καλύτερα για ολους

----------


## nicolina

Καλημερα Venia...εγω απλα σταματησα να ασχολουμαι.Πλεον καποιες μερες εχω αλλα και πολλες δεν εχω .Ενω περασα μηνες που ειχα καθε μερα σε διαφορα μερη του σωματος.Και οσο πιο πολυ ασχολιομουν και ψαχνομουν τοσο πιο πολλες ειχα.Εμενα η νευρολογος μου εχει πει οτι αυτου του ειδους οι δεσμιδωσεις που μια ειναι σε ενα σημειο...μια σε αλλο....δεν ειναι κατι .Επισης μου εδωσε να παρω μαγνησιο γι αενα τριμηνο.Τωρα δεν ξερω αν βοηθησε το μαγνησιο ή αν ηρεμησα γιατι εκανα μαγνητικη και βγηκε καθαρη παντως μετα ηρεμησαν.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

4 χρονια πλεον με τις δεσμιδωσεις,δεν εχει αλλαξει τιποτα.Μια το βλεφαρο,μια ποδι,αντιχειρας,πλατη. Καμια φορα τιναζομαι ολοκληρος στον υπνο.Δεν εχω τσεκαρει ολα αυτα τα χρονια κατι που να εχει κανει τη διαφορα και να βοηθαει ουσιαστικα με αυτες.

----------


## Jimmyn

Καλησπερα σας, ομοιοπαθης και εγώ. 4 μήνες τώρα. Με δεσμιδωσεις σε όλο το σώμα. Κυρίως στις γάμπες και στα βλέφαρα. Είτε συμπτωματικά είτε όχι 1 βδομάδα μετά την πρώτη δόση εμβολίου ξεκίνησαν όλα.

----------


## xkoy

Καλησπέρα σας!
Σήμερα δυστυχώς είδα και συσπάσεις στη γλώσσα.Πρωτη φορά είδα τη γλώσσα να πάλλεται όχι έντονα αλλά άλλη φορά που την ήλεγχα δεν το είχα ξαναδεί. Μόνιμη αίσθηση φλεγματων , σποραδική βραχνάδα και ανάγκη για καθαρισμό του λαιμού κυρίως το βράδυ και κάποιες φορές όταν μιλάω δάγκωμα της γλώσσας.
Αγχωμενη όσο ποτέ... Ηλεκτρομυογράφημα είχα κάνει τον Μάιο και ήταν φυσιολογικό.
Επιπλέον έχω κάποιες φορές πόνο στους αστραγάλους και στα πέλματα ειδικά στην κάμαρα των ποδιών

----------


## Jimmyn

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους τους twitching τύπους
> Η δική μου ιστορία ξεκινάει στις 6/7/21 λίγες μόνο ώρες μετά τη Β δοση του εμβολιου pfizer. Ηταν επίσης μια πολυ στρεσογονα περιοδος για μενα. Ξεκίνησε με σφυροκοπημα στη μία γαμπα σε βαθμό που τρόμαξα αφανταστα. Από εκεί κ έπειτα η συνέχεια σας είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστή. Δεσμιδωσεις παντού μα παντού. Χέρια ποδια, στήθος, πλάτη κοιλια, και ευτυχώς λιγότερο συχνές κ εντονες στο πρόσωπο. Ετσι κάπου μετά τον δεκαπενταυγουστο έπαθα και μια κρισαρα πανικου μεγατόνων. Και πήρα τρία βραδιά ένα ζαναξ για να μπορέσω απλά να κοιμηθώ.
> 
> Ο νευρολογος είπε δεν έχει τίποτα κι ετσι δεν πήγα για ημγ. Δεν το θεώρησε απαραίτητο πάρα μόνο αν συνεχιστεί για πολύ καιρό. 
> Πήγα πρόσφατα σε ορθοπεδικο μου γιατί (εκτός από ΣΚΣ που έχω χρόνια) άρχισαν να πονανε κιολας τα πόδια μου. Μου είπε ότι αφού ο ίδιος ο ιός προκαλεί δεσμιδωσεις κ πονο στα ποδια ακόμα και μήνες μετά τη νοσηση πολύ πιθανό το εμβολιο να πυροδότησε αυτές τις παρενέργειες. Ίσως λεει να είναι μια ένδειξη ότι αν το κολλούσα θα με πείραζε πολύ στα νευρολογικά.
> 
> Θα μπορούσε να είναι ξεκάθαρα ψυχοσωματικο αλλά δεν μπορώ να παρακαμψω το γεγονός ότι το πρωί εμβολιαστηκα κ το μεσημέρι ξεκίνησε ολο αυτό. Έκανα ακτινογραφία αυχενα όπου έχω φουλ οστεοφυτα κ ευθειασμο κ έκλεισα κ μαγνητική. 
> Από αγωγή μου έδωσε κάποιες πολυβιταμινες κ το epineuron κυρίως για τα συμπτώματα του καρπιαιου σωληνα. Είπε ότι θα με βοηθήσει κ στους πόνους στα ποδια. Πραγματικά από την πρώτη μέρα σταμάτησαν να πονανε τα ποδια μου. Φυσικά οι δεσμιδωσεις είναι πάντα εκεί. Είναι απίστευτο το ποσό μόνος νιώθει κάνεις κ ποσό αβοήθητος μπροστά σε κάτι τέτοιο. Βαρέθηκα να λυπάμαι τον εαυτό μου. 
> 
> Εν ολίγοις δε νομίζω πως είναι η κύρια αιτία το στρες. Το σώμα μας το ξέρουμε καλύτερα από τον καθένα. Είμαι βέβαιη πως το ανοσοποιητικο μου υπεραντεδρασε στο εμβολιο. Κι αντε τωρα να το αποδείξεις αυτό και κυρίως αντε να το λυσεις


Καλησπέρα,
Και εγώ μετά το εμβόλιο το έπαθα ; Που έχεις δεσμηδωσεις εσυ ; Έχεις δει κάποια βελτίωση μετά από καιρό ω

----------


## xkoy

Έχω στη γλώσσα, νιώθω σαν να πεταριζει.
Και σε άλλα σημεία έχω αλλά δε δίνω σημασία όμως στη γλώσσα με θορύβησαν γιατί σχετίζονται με την ακατανομαστη νόσο.Δεν έχω αδυναμία εκτός από πόνο- ενόχληση στους αστραγάλους.
Το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα θα δείξει αν είναι κάτι κακό;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερα.Εχω δεσμιδωσεις εδω και 4 χρονια.Μια περιοδο ειχα φοβο με τη γλωσσα,συνεχως την τσεκαριζα για να βρω πεταρισματα.Στις πραγματικες δεσμιδωσεις γλωσσας,η γλωσσα κυριολεκτικα σπαρταραει ολοκληρη,αφηστε δε που σχεδον παντα οι ασθενεις εχουν δυσαρθρια και μπερδευουν τα λογια τους...Υπαρχει ενα σαιτ,το About Bfs.com.ειναι ανενεργο τωρα,αλλα εχει πλουσιο υλικο μεσα που μπορει να σας βοηθησει.Εμενα με βοηθησε παντως.

----------


## Misland7

Καλησπέρα και από μένα. Δυστυχώς συμμετέχω και γω σε αυτό το θέμα πλέον. Κλείνω περίπου τρίμηνο παρέα με τις δεσμιδωσεις. Αρχικά είχα συσπάσεις έντονες στον αντίχειρα μου. Στη συνέχεια μεταφέρθηκε ένα εσωτερικό τρεμουλο στο πόδι και σε άλλα σημεία κατά διαστήματα. Αυτή τη στιγμή τρέμει το πόδι μου συνεχώς με λίγα διαλείμματα ενδιάμεσα. Το βράδυ μαζί με το τρέμουλο με συνόδευσε και ένας πόνος στην αριστερή μου μεριά,πόδι και χέρι. Ήταν σαν πόνος με μούδιασμα μαζί. Από το φόβο μου άρχισε να μουδιάζει και το κεφάλι μου .Φυσικά ανήκω και γω στο κλάμπ των υποχόνδριων , αγχωτικων ατόμων...... οπότε προσπαθώ να με πείσω ότι είναι όλα στο μυαλό μου και δεν έχω τίποτα. Μαγνητική εγκεφάλου έκανα πριν ενάμιση χρόνο αλλά δεν είχα συμπτώματα τότε....για την ιστορία,έχω αυχενικο σύνδρομο. Θέλω πάλι να πάω σε νευρολόγο αλλά κρατιέμαι γιατι το χω παρακάνει με το να παίρνω σβαρνα όλες τις ειδικότητες..... ευχαριστώ που με ακούσατε , οποια συμβουλή δεκτή

----------


## Nicole

Καλησπέρα σε όλους όσους έχουν παραμείνει στο forum. Έχω διαβάσει αρκετές φορές τα post όλων εδώ μέσα (σας καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα) ... Για να μπει κανείς εδώ είναι προφανώς παθών/ούσα όλων αυτών των συμπτωμάτων, έτσι και εγώ. Από ότι έχω δει η συζήτηση αυτή έχει ξεκινήσει αρκετά χρόνια πριν. Έχει μείνει κανείς παλιός μέχρι και σήμερα εδώ;

----------


## mixalis1987

Καλησπέρα, εγώ έχω 24 ώρες το 24ωρο δεσμιδωσεις στις γαμπες και συχνά πυκνά και σε άλλα σημεία.
Εδώ και 5 χρόνια, το έχω αποδεχτεί και δεν με ενοχλεί πλέον.
Έχω καταλάβει ότι ένας μηχανισμός πυροδοτήθηκε όταν είχα τρελό άγχος ότι κάτι κακό μου συμβαίνει και από τότε δεν έχουν σταματήσει.
Μην αγχώνεστε αν είναι μόνο αυτό δεν είναι κάτι.

----------


## Nicole

Χαίρομαι για σένα, που μπόρεσες και κατάλαβες την αιτία και ζεις πλέον χωρίς να σε επηρεάζει! Το κακό με την δική μου περίπτωση είναι πως η αιτία παραμένει άγνωστη ενώ οι δεσμιδώσεις με ταλαιπωρούν συνέχεια, άλλοτε με μεγάλη ένταση που τραντάζομαι, άλλοτε πολύ ήπια που ίσα ίσα διακρίνονται με γυμνό μάτι (κυρίως κάτω στα πέλματα) . Το ακόμα χειρότερο είναι πως όλο αυτό με επηρεάζει πλέον στην καθημερινότητά μου, καθώς έχω πεπεισθεί ότι δεν είναι κάτι αθώο στην περίπτωσή μου... Τι κάνω εδώ; δεν ξέρω. Ίσως προσπαθώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου πως δεν έχω τα χειρότερα... για να συνεχίσω.

----------


## Nicole

Ξέχασα να πω πως αυτό συμβαίνει εδώ και περίπου 1.5 χρόνο, ενώ έχω κάνει μέχρι στιγμής 1 μυογράφημα στην πολύ αρχή και μετέπειτα σταμάτησα να ασχολούμαι τόσο καθώς δεν έδειξε κάτι. (είμαι 22 χρονών)

----------


## mixalis1987

Αφού συμβαίνει εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο δεν έχεις τίποτα!
Καλά έκανες και σταμάτησες να ασχολείσαι έχω κάνει 3 ηλεκτρομυογραφηματα και δεν έχουν δείξει ποτέ τίποτα. 
Και εμένα με επηρέαζε αλλά πλέον καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι κάτι που θα το έχω χωρίς όμως να μου δημιουργεί κάποιο πρόβλημα, είναι καλοήθης πιστεύω!

----------


## Nicole

Σε τι διάστημα έκανες αυτά τα 3 ηλεκτρομυογραφήματα; και στο πόρισμα που κατέληξες πως η αιτία όλου αυτού είναι το άγχος συμφώνησαν και οι γιατροί που πήγες; Επίσης, για τις δεσμιδώσεις που μέχρι και σήμερα έχεις, είναι όλες ίδιας έντασης (πχ θυμάσαι ποτέ τον εαυτό σου να ξυπνάει εξαιτίας μιας δεσμίδωσης :Wink:  
Εγώ το μόνο σίγουρο είναι πως θα κάνω ηλεκτρομυογράφημα μέσα στον Ιούλιο, απλώς δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό θα είναι έγκυρο και αν θα δείξει στα σίγουρα το τι συμβαίνει, αν συμβαίνει κάτι κακό... Πέρα από νευρολόγο πάντως θέλω να επισκεπτώ και κάποιας άλλης ειδικότητας γιατρό! (ίσως παθολόγο, δεν ξέρω ακόμα)

----------


## Nicole

Επίσης πέρα από δεσμιδώσεις, είχες κάτι άλλο; (κούραση, αν είχες αδυνατίσει, πονοκεφάλους κτλ.)

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερα σε ολους.Εγω εχω πλεον 4 χρονια παρεα με τις δεσμιδωσεις.Απο τον Μαιο του 2018.Δεν εχουν σταματησει ποτε απο τοτε,και γενικως εχω μια μεγαλη γκαμα συμπτωματων,οπως μυοκλονιες στον υπνο,σε βαθμο που να τιναζονται χερια ,ποδια η ακομα και ο κορμος.Τα βλεφαρα πεταριζουν εντονα ιδιαιτερα εαν χασμουριεμαι η φτερνιζομαι,εχω ζαλαδες,διαχυτα τσιμπηματα -βελονιασματα στο σωμα και μουδιασματα κυριως στα δαχτυλα χεριων και ποδιων,εχω παθει τουλαχιστον 2 επεισοδεια υπνοβασιας τη νυχτα,(ξυπνησα και στεκομουν ορθιος μπροστα στην πορτα της κρεβατοκαμαρας),περιοδους αυπνιας που εναλλασονται με υπνηλια,και γενικως καθε λογης απιθανο συμπτωμα που υπαρχει.Οι γιατροι το αποδιδουν εν μερει σε 3 κηλες που εχω στον αυχενα,και πιεζουν νευρα τα οποια πανε στην παρεγκεφαλιδα μεσω του νωτιαιου σακου,δηλ.του σακου που περιβαλλει το νωτιαιο μυελο.Αλλη γνωμη γιατρου ειναι η λεγομενη Περιφερικη Νευρικη Υπερδιεγερσιμοτητα μια υπερλειτουργια του Νευρικου Συστηματος ειτε ιδιοπαθης,ειτε απο αυτοανοσο.Αυτο το θρεντ ειναι ο λογος που γραφτηκα σε αυτο τον χωρο,να σημειωσω οτι εχω περασει εναν γολγοθα τα τελευταια χρονια με προβληματα υγειας στην οικογενεια μου ,σιγουρα ολα αυτα επαιξαν μεγαλο ρολο στην ιστορια αυτη.Παντως η γνωστη και ακατανομαστη νευρολογικη ασθενεια δεν ξεκινα με δεσμιδωσεις μονο...σχεδον παντα καποιο χερι η ποδι δεν λειτουργει σωστα,υπαρχει μυικη αδυναμια,πτωσεις που εκδηλωνονται αμεσα .Ριξετε μια ματια στο ΑboutBfs.com ειναι ανενεργο πλεον σαιτ αλλα εχει τεραστιο υλικο και πολλες εμπειριες ανθρωπων που εχουν τα ιδια συμπτωματα.Οσο περπαταμε και ειμαστε ορθιοι ,δεν ανησυχουμε!

----------


## Olivia

εμενα αυτες οι μυικες συσπασεις με.τρελαναν. Τις απεκτησα μετα απο περιοδο ακραιου στρες, μου φερανε ακομη πιο ακραιο στρες. Τωρα αντιμετωπιζω σοβαρα συμπτωματα που παραπεμπουν σε σκληρυνση, μπηκα σε ψυχοφθορα διαδικασια επειγοντων, αξονικων, μαγνητικων, νευρολογων, και τωρα ειμαι εν αναμονη αποτελεσματων, με τοσο συσσωρευμενο αγχος που σε λιγο θα με πνιξει.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Το διαβασα το θρεντ για την σκληρυνση,απορω πως σου ειπαν αυτο το πραγμα...θεωρω απιθανο να εχεις σκληρυνση με βαση αυτα που περιγραφεις.Υπαρχει και μια εξεταση που λεγεται Οπτικα Πεδια και ειναι πολυ χρησιμη για τη νοσο αυτη και τα οφθαλμικα της συμπτωματα.Συνηθως στη ΣΚΠ ειτε τα βλεπεις διπλα ειτε εχεις μειωση ορασης.Δεν νομιζω ολα καλα θα βγουν.

----------


## nightzer

Δεν τα έχω διαβάσει όλα τα μηνύματα αλλά έχει τύχει σε κανέναν να έχει σπασμούς μυών στην μια πλευρά μετά από χρήση seroquel; Μου είπε η ψυχίατρος είναι παρενέργεια με χτυπάει σαν κεραυνός στο ποδι και μετά τρεμει το πόδι και με πιάνει υπερκινητικότητα και τρελενομαι και το χέρι κάνει κάτι σπασμούς τρελούς ειδικά όταν πιάνω κάτι στο χερι

----------


## xkoy

Καλησπέρα σας! Δεν υπάρχει στιγμή που να με πάρει ο ύπνος και να μην έχω συσπάσεις (δεσμιδωσεις) ειδικά στον θώρακα, κοιλιά.
Φυσικά κ όταν είμαι ξυπνητή έχω ορατές συσπάσεις στα μπράτσα,τις γαμπες κτλ! Τελευταία κάνω και άπνοιες δηλαδή ξυπνάω από το ροχαλητο (ενώ δεν ροχαλιζω) ή έντονο ξεφυσημα. Επίσης παρατηρώ ότι θέλω να καθαρίζω το λαιμό μου ειδικά όταν τρώω γιατί νιώθω ότι κατι με ενοχλεί. Εκτός από όλα αυτά έχω δύο εβδομάδες που νιώθω καυσαλγια στη γλώσσα μου και σαν να μουδιάζει και μυρμήγκιαζει όπως και τα ούλα πάνω στα δόντια και μέσα από τα χείλη.
Πόσο άγχος πια;;;;; Δύο ηλεκτρομυογράφηματα φυσιολογικά,αν ήταν κάτι δεν θα μου το έβρισκε ο νευρολόγος με το ηλεκτρομυογράφημα;

----------


## xkoy

Ξέχασα να σας αναφέρω ότι οι παλάμες μου ιδρώνουν πολύ και τα δάχτυλα μου χεριών και ποδιών μουλιαζουν (ρυτιδιαζουν) σχεδόν αμέσως όταν έρθουν σε επαφή με το νερό

----------


## Nikolas18

Καλησπέρα εγώ εδώ και 2-3 μήνες νιωθω μουδιασματα στα χερια μυρμηγκιασματα τρεμουλο στα χερια σχεδόν όλη μέρα και όταν κρατάω κάποιο αντικείμενο φοβάμαι για σκπ και δεν νομίζω να φταίει η ελλειψη γυμναστικης καθώς έχω και ορθοστατικο τρεμουλο είμαι 22 χρόνων

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

50 μηνες με τις δεσμιδωσεις πλεον,καμια στανταρ διαγνωση.2 πιθανες εκδοχες,ειτε προερχονται απο την στενωση στον αυχενα ειτε ειναι νευρομυοτονια (υπερδιεγερσιμοτητα του περιφερικου νευρικου συστηματος).Εχω και θεματα στον υπνο,τιναζονται χερια,ποδια ,ωμοι.Αντε και να δουμε που θα μας βγαλει η ιστορια αυτη.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Καλησπερες...ξεκινησα το καθιερωμενο νευρολογικο τσεκ απ μετα απο 4 χρονια και 4 μηνες συμπτωματων...τα ιδια πραγματα,καμια ουσιαστικη αλλαγη η κατι νεο.Εκτος απο τις δεσμιδωσεις εχω και μυοκλονιες στον υπνο ,τιναζονται χερια ,ποδια κορμος.Απο τι φαινεται αυτη η ιστορια θα συνεχιστει επ αοριστον ,πιθανως και ολη μου τη ζωη απο δω κ περα.

----------


## viviann

> Καλησπερες...ξεκινησα το καθιερωμενο νευρολογικο τσεκ απ μετα απο 4 χρονια και 4 μηνες συμπτωματων...τα ιδια πραγματα,καμια ουσιαστικη αλλαγη η κατι νεο.Εκτος απο τις δεσμιδωσεις εχω και μυοκλονιες στον υπνο ,τιναζονται χερια ,ποδια κορμος.Απο τι φαινεται αυτη η ιστορια θα συνεχιστει επ αοριστον ,πιθανως και ολη μου τη ζωη απο δω κ περα.


Βρίσκεσαι υπό αγωγή όσον αφορά το θέμα
σου;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Εχω δοκιμασει μαγνησιο,gaba συμπληρωματα,ζαναξ,και το lyrica με ελαχιστα αποτελεσματα.Τωρα πλεον παιρνω μονο μαγνησιο επειδη βοηθα και στην αποθεραπεια των μυων.(κανω γυμναστικη,οσο μπορω).Γενικα απο οσο εχω ψαξει η φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ελαχιστα βοηθαει σε αυτου του τυπου διαταραχες.Αυτο που εχω παρατηρησει ειναι οτι εαν κοιμαμαι καλα τα συμπτωματα μειωνονται αισθητα ,εαν ειμαι σε περιοδο αυπνιας αναζοπυρωνονται ολα.

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Φιλη μου εξ αμερικης, με το ιδιο θεμα σε συνδυασμο με κραμπες,δοκιμασε (με συμβουλη γιατρου βεβαια)το φαρμακο καρβαμαζεπινη,με πολυ καλα αποτελεσματα.Αυτο νομιζω ειναι αντιεπιληπτικο φαρμακο.

----------


## Tsouk

> Περιπου 5 μηνες τους σπασμους 3μηνες.δεν το βλεπω να περναει!


Τους έχετε ακόμα τούς σπασμούς εγώ τούς έχω τώρα 1 μήνα κεφάλι τινάγματα χέρια πόδια παντού πονοκέφαλος μόνιμος και η φλέβα του λαιμού πέρα δοθε Μόνιμα πηγαίνει τα είχε κάποιος αυτά παιδιά?

----------


## Tsouk

Τους έχετε ακόμα τούς σπασμούς εγώ τούς έχω τώρα 1 μήνα κεφάλι τινάγματα χέρια πόδια παντού πονοκέφαλος μόνιμος και η φλέβα του λαιμού πέρα δοθε Μόνιμα πηγαίνει τα είχε κάποιος αυτά παιδιά?
Επεξεργασία/ΔιαγραφήΕπεξεργασία Μηνύματος Γρήγορη απάντηση σε αυτό το μήνυμαΑπάντηση Απάντηση με Παράθεση

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

> Τους έχετε ακόμα τούς σπασμούς εγώ τούς έχω τώρα 1 μήνα κεφάλι τινάγματα χέρια πόδια παντού πονοκέφαλος μόνιμος και η φλέβα του λαιμού πέρα δοθε Μόνιμα πηγαίνει τα είχε κάποιος αυτά παιδιά?
> Επεξεργασία/ΔιαγραφήΕπεξεργασία Μηνύματος Γρήγορη απάντηση σε αυτό το μήνυμαΑπάντηση Απάντηση με Παράθεση


Απο τον Μαιο του 2018,παω δηλαδη στα 4.5 χρονια,δεσμιδωσεις,τιναγμα τα στον υπνο,και γενικα οτι νευρολογικο συμπτωμα μπορεις να φανταστεις.

----------


## xkoy

Καλησπέρα!
Συσπάσεις στην κοιλιά έχετε ή μόνο εγώ;;;;
Πριν λίγο με πήρε ο ύπνος και τινάχτηκα από τη σύσπαση στην κοιλιά, είναι δυνατόν;;;
Εννοείται ότι έχω στα χέρια, πόδια ως κ τη γλώσσα αλλά και στην κοιλιά;;;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Στο ξεκινημα της ιστοριας αυτης πριν 4.5 χρονια ειχα και στην κοιλια.Γενικα δεν υπαρχει μερος του σωματος που να μην εχω δεσμιδωσεις εστω κ μια φορα.Τωρα σπανια εχω στην κοιλια,μονο στον υπνο οπου και ξυπναω απο το τιναγμα,οποτε το θεωρω περισσοτερο μυοκλονια παρα δεσμιδωση.

----------


## xkoy

Τουλάχιστον δεν είμαι το μοναδικό άτομο που το αισθάνομαι αυτό και αν ήταν κάτι άσχημο μες τα 4,5 χρόνια θα είχε παρουσιαστεί. Πού τις αποδίδετε όλες αυτές τις συσπάσεις; Άγχος;;;;
Με ανησυχεί γιατί εκτός τις συσπάσεις το αριστερό μου χέρι κουράζεται εύκολα όταν το σηκώνω και το κρατώ για κάποια λεπτά ψηλά ειδικά όταν κάνω πιστολάκι τα μαλλιά. Εκτός από αυτά παρατηρώ ότι κάθε φορά που ρευομαι κάνω λόξυγκα για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα. Ίσως δίνω σημασία σε πολλά πράγματα αλλά για όλα φταίει ο doctor Google που δυστυχώς τον εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο από ότι θα έπρεπε

----------


## viviann

Εγώ δεν έχω τινάγματα αλλά έχω κάτι σαν γουργουρητα στην αριστερή κοιλιακή χώρα,σε οισοφάγο-λαιμο’& αίσθημα κλεισίματος….’
Δλδ σαν να ανεβαίνει κάτι απο την κάτω κοιλιά προς τα πάνω αλλά κάπου εκει στο ύψος του στομάχου «σβήνει». Το παθαίνω κυρίως όταν κάθομαι και έχω κάπως στραμπουληγμενη την κοιλιά…
Αυτό ρε παιδια το έχεις κανείς;; Κοντεύω να λαλησω εδώ και 3-4 μήνες
Με πιάνει τρόμος μήπως είναι η καρδιά ή με κλείσει

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

> Τουλάχιστον δεν είμαι το μοναδικό άτομο που το αισθάνομαι αυτό και αν ήταν κάτι άσχημο μες τα 4,5 χρόνια θα είχε παρουσιαστεί. Πού τις αποδίδετε όλες αυτές τις συσπάσεις; Άγχος;;;;
> Με ανησυχεί γιατί εκτός τις συσπάσεις το αριστερό μου χέρι κουράζεται εύκολα όταν το σηκώνω και το κρατώ για κάποια λεπτά ψηλά ειδικά όταν κάνω πιστολάκι τα μαλλιά. Εκτός από αυτά παρατηρώ ότι κάθε φορά που ρευομαι κάνω λόξυγκα για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα. Ίσως δίνω σημασία σε πολλά πράγματα αλλά για όλα φταίει ο doctor Google που δυστυχώς τον εμπιστεύομαι περισσότερο από ότι θα έπρεπε


Στη δικη μου περιπτωση η πιθανοτερη εκδοχη ειναι οτι οφειλονται λογω στενωσης στον αυχενα και πιεσης νευρικων ριζων αλλα και νευρων του νωτιαιου μυελου.Εχω διαμετρο νωτιαιου σωληνα 8.5 χιλιοστα ,κατω απο 12 θεωρειται σοβαρη στενωση.Αυτο δικαιολογει τις δεσμιδωσεις ως ενα βαθμο,αλλα απο τον αυχενα κ κατω.Εγω εχω και στα βλεφαρα,στα χειλια,ακομα και στο σκαλπ.Αλλη μια εκδοχη ειναι το συνδρομο isaac η ελληνιστι νευρομυοτονια,που ειναι μια σπανια και ασαφης νοσολογικη οντοτητα της νευρολογιας,που λιγοι νευρολογοι την ξερουν,και ειναι αρκετα δυσκολη και θολη η διαγνωση.Η προσεγγιση σε αυτες τις διαταραχες ειναι η εξης:Οσο δεν υπαρχουν σοβαρα συμπτωματα,δηλαδη μυικη αδυναμια,αδυναμια να κανεις καθημερινα πραγματα,πτωσεις,σοβαρη ασταθεια,δυσαρθρια,δυσφαγι α,σπαστικοτητα,καποια νευρολογικα σημαδια οπως babinski,hofman,η κλονος,τοτε δεν εχεις καποια νευρολογικη ασθενεια και το αποδιδουν σε υπερβολικη διεγερση του νευρικου συστηματος ,ειτε απο αγχος ειτε απο αλλους παραγοντες.Και απλα συστηνουν μια παρακολουθηση ανα ενα χρονο.

----------


## xkoy

Να οφείλονται όλα αυτά στις 3 κήλες που έχω στον αυχένα;
Στην ετήσια παρακολούθηση τι ακριβώς κάνετε; Τρία ηλεκτρομυογραφηματα έχω κάνει μέσα σε 2 χρόνια δεν θα έδειχνε κάτι;

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

Κανω μια νευρολογικη εξεταση.Ενας καλος νευρολογος καταλαβαινει σχεδον τα παντα απο αυτη.Τεσταρει τυχον μυικη αδυναμια,μυικη ατροφια(υπαρχουν διαφοροι τυποι και μοτιβα αναλογα το τι προβλημα υπαρχει),εαν υπαρχουν παθολογικα αντανακλαστικα,την ισορροπια,την ιδιοδεκτικοτητα,την ομιλια,την επιδεξιοτητα.Απο κει και περα,εαν φανει κατι σε παραπεμπει για εξετασεις.Στα ηλεκτρομυογραφηματα παθολογικα ευρηματα ειναι οι ινιδισμοι μυων(fibrillations)και τα οξυαιχμα θετικα κυματα(p.s.w.).Οι δεσμιδωσεις αξιολογουνται σε συγκεκριμενες περιπτωσεις.Εαν δεν βρεθηκε κατι τοτε δεν υπαρχει νευρολογικη βλαβη.Οσο για τις κηλες στον αυχενα,εαν πιεζουν τον νωτιαιο μυελο μπορουν να προκαλεσουν μεχρι και αυχενικη μυελοπαθεια,που ειναι πολυ σοβαρο,θελει χειρουργειο αλλιως υπαρχει κινδυνος σοβαρης αναπηριας,ακομα κ παραλυσης.Τα λεγομενα red flags ειναι αυτα που ανεφερα παραπανω.Πτωσεις,αδυναμια καποιου ακρου η εκτελεσης λεπτων κινησεων κλπ.

----------


## Marg27

Ποια είναι αυτή η εξέταση?

----------


## ΜΑΝΟΣ 14

> Ποια είναι αυτή η εξέταση?


https://youtu.be/XEl3aT_ynVc
Σε αυτο το βιντεο δειχνει μια τυπικη νευρολογικη εξεταση.Ο νευρολογος ελεγχει ολα αυτα που ειπα παραπανω αναλυτικα,και αν βρει κατι στραβο παραπεμπει τον ασθενη σε εξετασεις.

----------

